# 1963 Chinese Air Force style watches from Thomas and others ...



## AlbertaTime

As the old thread was started when Thomas was an employee of HK Sea-Gull (also known as Tsinlien Sea-Gull), which is no longer the case, the forum moderators have chosen to re-open this new thread under a more accurate title given present circumstances.

*The relationship between Thomas and HK Sea-Gull is between them and further discussion regarding that relationship is to be discussed only between them, with this caveat:

If either HK Sea-Gull or Thomas have any statements to make regarding the relationship that they wish to be made public, they are both kindly asked to provide the statements to the moderators prior and for approval.

Any such posts placed by either without prior moderator approval will be deleted by moderators and infractions imposed which, depending on circumstances, may be up to and including termination of WUS membership.*

Onward...


----------



## samanderson

A good idea. I'm mostly just writing to get in on this thread early but I do hope that it will be as active and interesting as the last one.


----------



## Chascomm

Now that we've commenced a new thread on this topic, perhaps somebody who has a handle on this could provide a brief run-down of all the various 1963-style watches currently on the market?


----------



## samanderson

+1


----------



## wvizmanos

Just a brief (and maybe incomplete) run-down:
there are three variants of the 42mm version... varying only in dial colors based on some pics that were posted in the old thread. And the true re-issue in 38mm.
I just got my 38mm version and I must say I'm completely satisfied with it. I hasnt left my wrist since the day it arrived.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Well, I can provide WatchUnique in the Netherlands which has been a 1963 vendor for quite some time, offering a:


 G10/NATO strapped model at Excl. VAT Tax: €147.93 or Incl. VAT Tax: €179.00, and 
a leather strapped model at Excl. VAT Tax: €164.46 Incl. VAt Tax: €199.00.... 
And a display caseback available at +€24.79 (+€30.00 Incl. Tax).
 The site is: Watchunique (to help estimates: €199.00 is $269 CDN at today's rates/$262 US)


----------



## Martin_B

And a thread needs pics, here are some from my WatchUnique version, from five years ago (cost back then €150, no shipping as I picked it up ):



























and some more recent pics, on the new strap:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## jfaulkner

Let's see more pictures. Anyone got the 42mm version? How about one with sapphire? I've been kicking tires on this one for a while now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simon R63

Just joined this forum. I received my 1963 from Watchunique this week. Exactly the same as the one above except mine was in a round tin. Never seen this type of tin before. Is there any connection between the type of tin/wooden box that these watches come in and their date/place of manufacture or supplier or something else that I haven't thought of?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Martin,

That is the perfect leather strap for this beautiful watch!
It is the right colour and has a good texture that does not over power the watch


----------



## lks1984

jfaulkner said:


> Let's see more pictures. Anyone got the 42mm version?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Here's a few pics of 42mm cream dial version from Thomas 






















































































































And here is a 42mm panda, on the wrist of my colegue


----------



## Thrax

If I wanted to order a 42mm in cream with sapphire glass, how would I do it?


----------



## linsook

From Thomas, Circa 2011:

View attachment 982848


View attachment 982849


----------



## linsook

Thrax said:


> If I wanted to order a 42mm in cream with sapphire glass, how would I do it?


I would assume an email to Thomas would do. [email protected]


----------



## humanboy

Hi

The more I look at this watch the more drawn I am too it. So far I've heard very few negatives and bags and bags of praise. 

I'm in the UK so an EU based seller like WatchUnique would seem the best way to go (to avoid import VAT and handling charges). However I've noticed that the exhibition back is extra, approx 30 euro and to be honest I'm not sure I'd be missing too much, especially as its covered in bold type obscuring a lot of the movement.

I know it's a personal choice but do you think I'd regret saving a few pounds and forgoing the exhibition back. Also as this watch is at the top of my current budget does anyone have a discount code for Watchunique? There's space to a add one at the checkout but I can't find anything. 

Thanks 
David


----------



## fliegerchrono

I looked into this and even living in The Netherlands like I do ordering at Thomas is cheaper. There is a WUS discount given by Thomas, you can contact user Hked about that.


----------



## Rdenney

_Since it is quite recent, and so as not to see it lost in the closed thread, I am repeating my review of the 38mm 1963 Reissue which I received from Thomas a couple of weeks ago..._

My 1963 Reissue arrive today. I purchased the 38mm version, with the cream-colored dial and acrylic crystal.

And I've spent some quality time with a microscope and a loupe.

First, the case. The case is really excellent. The lugs are long and stylish, and the stepped bezel makes the watch wear bigger without being bigger. I put it next to my Poljot (late version with a round case) and the clunkiness of the latter becomes really apparent. I put it next to my vintage early-60's EBEL dress watch, which is to my eyes perfectly proportioned, and it holds up. The crown is big enough to hand-wind (necessary here, of course). The pushers are proportioned correctly. The watch looks better on a leather strap than on the provided NATO strap (pictures soon)--the case holds up to nice leather. The lug opening is not quite 18mm, and an 18mm strap has to be encouraged to fit, though it does not look compressed once it's there. I think a 19 or 20mm strap would look better. The 36mm case on my old EBEL takes a 19mm strap, and I like the proportions of the strap being at least as large as half the case diameter.

The detailing on the dial gives no cause for complaint. No weird printing artifacts or the like. And the acrylic crystal is perfect. The watch looks like a 60's watch, but without looking too small. And I'm glad this is an homage to an earlier Tianjin-made military watch--the writing on the watch is in Chinese characters and that means I don't have to feel guilty for wearing a watch that is pretending to be western when it isn't.

The bluing on the hands is a bit bright for real bluing, but that's a subtlety that will not bother me at all.

The movement is excellent. Obviously, I didn't tear anything down, but I did study it very closely. No Venus 175, as installed in, say, a vintage Breitling Navitimer, looks as good as this one, even if the imitation Geneva stripes were fly-cut rather than the result of polishing. At 30x, the grooves that give the stripes their look were even and large, versus the more random and far finer grooves that result from using tripoli on those tiny little buffs. But to the naked eye, they give the right effect. The chamfering on the bridges is done pretty well considering the price point.

The color of the blued screws suffers the same defect as the hands, but at this price it could not possibly bother me. But plain polished steel might have looked as good or better. The Seagull movement's chronograph control levers were highly polished--unlike those same levers on any Venus-made caliber 175, and unlike the control levers on my EBEL cal. 137. That really made the surface features of the movement sparkle, and it has great "curb appeal" through the display back. Look deeper, though, and the base plate and other inner workings are not pearled or decorated as they are on that EBEL movement and on the better Swiss watches (especially those wtih display backs). One has to look past a lot of sparkle to see that, though. Seagull just chose to polish and decorate different bits.

It's fun to study a hand-wind movement through a display back--no rotor to block the view.

I tested the watch with Kello (that cheapie iPhone timer thing), and the watch ran +12 dial down to +6 with the dial vertical and 12 o'clock pointed down. No other position ran outside that range. We'll see how that plays out in the real world, but I call that very little positional variation and at least close to chronometer timing, at least with a full wind. Yes, I realize that COSC measures time gained and lost in each position for a full 24 hours, and I"m considering this test just an indicator. My new EBELs are all within about 30 seconds of each other, having all been set alike four weeks ago. And they are all maybe 90 seconds fast, which means they are averaging about +3. That's right in the COSC sweet spot, it seems to me. The Seagull will need a week or two of keeping it wound to know for sure, but it doesn't seem as though it will be much outside that range, if at all.

Of course, the ST19 runs at 21,600 bph, and not at the 18,000 of the original Venus 175.

And now that I have a chrono with a column-wheel control, I understand it somewhat differently than how it is usually described. The column-wheel requires force to turn to the next position (which is what the start/stop pusher does), because the pillars are actuating a couple of levers as that is happening. The pillars are small, so the part of a lever falling off of one as it moves away, or climbing onto one as it is pushed underneath it, has to be close to the lever's pivot. That means whatever the lever does has a lot of leverage to exert onto the column wheel, and that adds to the workload of the start/stop pusher. One other thing that is happening is that the reset lever is being cocked when the chrono is first started. When the column wheel is in the run position, that reset lever is held in place by one of the column wheel pillars, which prevents it from becoming uncocked even if the reset pusher is pressed. Thus, the reset pusher does not have to wind anything up to have enough snap to roll those heart cams back to the zero position. That pusher requires almost no force at all. The start/stop pusher requires as much force as the start/stop pusher on my lever-actuated EBEL 137, and both require less than the one on the Poljot 3133.

I was surprised to discover that the minute totalizer is designed to jump minutes. The chrono seconds wheel has a single tooth that aligns with the minute wheel, and engages just enough to catch one tooth. The minute totalizer wheel has minute detents, and that passing tooth moves it to the next detent. So, the minute totalizer jumps to the next minute as the chrono seconds hand is passing 12. The minute wheel on my EBEL does not do that, and it's a nice feature.

The case could be made that the Venus 175 was one of the key innovations that helped restore the Swiss watch industry coming out of the Great Depression, and keep it going during WWII when they were powering the watches favored by military officers. But it was not an auto, and that was a crippling defect by the 60's. That's why Venus sold the tooling and so on to Tianjin--they were trying to fund the development of a lever-actuated chrono that could be thin enough to have automatic winding. (Column wheels are not thin. But Zenith figured that trick out three or fours years later, and kept the column wheel.) Given the 175's role back in the day, there is some lamenting that movements like it are no longer available. Well, they are. And they seem to work as well now as they ever did--maybe better--and there are nice watches available that use them.

Here are the pictures:









1963 Reissue, in original cream dial and 38mm case. I like a black leather strap with the cream stitching on this watch, rather than the NATO strap it came with.









A closeup of the dial to show that the printing and applied markers are really done quite well.









The ST1901 movement--a modern 21-jewel version of the Venus 175, made using the vintage tooling.









Here's a closeup of the movement, showing the column-wheel chronograph control at top center.

And, finally, a poor iPhone wrist shot:
View attachment 982915


Rick "to keep the information alive" Denney


----------



## linsook

humanboy said:


> Hi
> 
> The more I look at this watch the more drawn I am too it. So far I've heard very few negatives and bags and bags of praise.
> 
> I'm in the UK so an EU based seller like WatchUnique would seem the best way to go (to avoid import VAT and handling charges). However I've noticed that the exhibition back is extra, approx 30 euro and to be honest I'm not sure I'd be missing too much, especially as its covered in bold type obscuring a lot of the movement.
> 
> I know it's a personal choice but do you think I'd regret saving a few pounds and forgoing the exhibition back. Also as this watch is at the top of my current budget does anyone have a discount code for Watchunique? There's space to a add one at the checkout but I can't find anything.
> 
> Thanks
> David


The display backs from Thomas no-longer have the red print. It is a clear back with laser etching on the outer perimeter shown above.


----------



## Simon R63

I'm not sure what the price difference is but bear in mind that if bought in Hong Kong VAT ought so be charged when it comes through customs. I know sometimes you are lucky and avoid it but you can't guarantee that. Buying from watchunique the VAT is included. The service is very quick, mine left Holland last Friday and arrived in Bristol on Monday. Obviously Fedex work through the weekend. Also watchinique sell the clear back separately so if you regret not buying it you can always get it later. At leat they did last week. I notice its not on their website now but I know they have been doing a lot of site maintenance and may have overlooked it. Mine came with both backs so clearly they have the clear ones separately and fit it if you want it.


----------



## humanboy

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies

I would of course love to order from Thomas and Ed (HKED), I recently sent my deposit for the 2013 WUS project watch and I have received nothing but the best possible service. But I regret that cold hard cash is a factor. I may be conforming to a stereotype but we Yorkshire men are renowned for our careful approach to money and I'm no exception. 

I'm interested in the 38mm version, although on my hippo proportioned appendages I'm not sure what it would look like. Here's what I think it would cost

Watchunique - 198 Euro (incl delivery) = £175 (1.13 Euro = 1GBP)
Hong Kong - $210 (incl delivery $20 less $10 WUS discount + VAT @ 20%) = £168 (1.50USD to 1GBP)


*But* I also have to add an as yet undisclosed handling fee from the shipping agent. 

As you can see its close and the only real difference would be the clear back. Having said all that the photos without the red type make a big difference, it looks a lot better and may well be worth it. Delivery times are also a factor and possible delays in customs would make me think twice. 



If anyone has imported one of the watches to the UK I'd be really interested to hear about your experiences (and what you were charged)


Thanks Again


----------



## bdraguts

Does anybody know what size straps fit on the new 42 mm model from Thomas?


----------



## Smoking Joe

Great review R Denny and thanks for going to the effort of making sure that it was not lost.

Here is mine which arrived from Thomas two weeks ago. I haven't stopped wearing it since! 

38mm case with acrylic crystal and display back. Arrived in a nice wooden display case.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Already posted in the former 1963 thread but to add some photos of Thomas new batch of 38 mm watches to the new thread again the pics of my watch and the extra nato straps I ordered in Sweden.
View attachment 983373

View attachment 983374

View attachment 983375

View attachment 983376

View attachment 983377

View attachment 983378

View attachment 983379


----------



## Deco79

bdraguts said:


> Does anybody know what size straps fit on the new 42 mm model from Thomas?


22mm


----------



## chirs1211

humanboy said:


> Thanks everyone for your helpful replies
> 
> I would of course love to order from Thomas and Ed (HKED), I recently sent my deposit for the 2013 WUS project watch and I have received nothing but the best possible service. But I regret that cold hard cash is a factor. I may be conforming to a stereotype but we Yorkshire men are renowned for our careful approach to money and I'm no exception.
> 
> I'm interested in the 38mm version, although on my hippo proportioned appendages I'm not sure what it would look like. Here's what I think it would cost
> 
> Watchunique - 198 Euro (incl delivery) = £175 (1.13 Euro = 1GBP)
> Hong Kong - $210 (incl delivery $20 less $10 WUS discount + VAT @ 20%) = £168 (1.50USD to 1GBP)
> 
> *But* I also have to add an as yet undisclosed handling fee from the shipping agent.
> 
> As you can see its close and the only real difference would be the clear back. Having said all that the photos without the red type make a big difference, it looks a lot better and may well be worth it. Delivery times are also a factor and possible delays in customs would make me think twice.
> 
> If anyone has imported one of the watches to the UK I'd be really interested to hear about your experiences (and what you were charged)
> 
> Thanks Again


Hi, had mine from Ivo at watchunique a few years ago, they were cheaper then too, i didn't have it with the display back as i kinda prefered the solid at the time, delivery was prompt if i recall about a week, deliverys i've had from HK usually take about 3-4 weeks though occationally quicker. What worth noting is i've never had a package from HK get charged customs fees, now the US is a different story, maybe i've just been lucky so can't guarantee the next one won't. 
I will say the order from watchnique went very smoothly. 
Last time i checked Thomas was selling display backs for $30 shipped but that was about a year ago and not always in stock, but worth considering if as a future addition if you decide to go with the steel back. I decided against it as i have other ST19's now to gaze at, and prefer the more vintage look of the steelback.

Chris


----------



## mpartridge

Hi, I have one of those but the chrono seconds hand sometimes does not reset to 12 mark. Usually this happens when resetting between 1 and 5 o'clock markers. Is my movement damaged?


----------



## wvizmanos

mpartridge said:


> Hi, I have one of those but the chrono seconds hand sometimes does not reset to 12 mark. Usually this happens when resetting between 1 and 5 o'clock markers. Is my movement damaged?


Mine resets to 12 when the second hand stops between 1 and 5 markers, doesnt reset after 5 up through 8, then resets 8 to 12. What could be causing this?? Is this something to get worried about?


----------



## Chascomm

mpartridge said:


> Hi, I have one of those but the chrono seconds hand sometimes does not reset to 12 mark. Usually this happens when resetting between 1 and 5 o'clock markers. Is my movement damaged?


Not damaged, just out of adjustment.

Using what is essentially an upgraded 1950s design is a two-edged sword. Everything is adjustable (unlike a modern 7750) so when it is correctly adjusted, it is the sweetest chronograph in the entire universe, but when it is out of adjustment....

Check our reference sub-forum for a thread on ST19 adjustments.


----------



## powerband

What is the water resistance on the 38mm model, mineral crystal front and back?
Can it tolerate some splashes at the sink and be in the bathroom with a little steam (though not underwater)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MHe225

The pictures-to-text ratio is a little off in this thread, so let me try to improve that ratio

View attachment 984823


Both are from Thomas; the 2011 38mm cream dial one has the "old" display-back with red lettering on the glass. This one has much more of a vintage feel to it and would be my personal preference if my wife and I could have only one. I'm still hoping for someone to post a side-by-side shot of both 38mm and 42mm cream dial versions. 
As we haven't seen a Panda yet in this thread, only the inverted Panda in post 11, allow me one more picture (another boost for the pictures-to-text ratio). I really like how the lighting in this shot gives the silver colored markers and hands a golden hue, whereas they appear almost black in the first picture.

View attachment 984827


RonB


----------



## Triton9

The cream dial version looks so much better and nicer. The panda one dial looks so cheap and I will avoid the panda one at all cost.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Triton9 said:


> The cream dial version looks so much better and nicer. The panda one dial looks so cheap and I will avoid the panda one at all cost.


Whilst I prefer the look of the cream dial, of I were restricted to only one watch, I disagree that the Panda version looks cheap. To my eyes it's a credible and attractive addition to the 1963 constellation.

Still thinking of getting a Panda myself to complement my gorgeous, pouting 38mm.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ric Capucho said:


> Whilst I prefer the look of the cream dial, of I were restricted to only one watch, I disagree that the Panda version looks cheap. To my eyes it's a credible and attractive addition to the 1963 constellation.
> 
> Still thinking of getting a Panda myself to complement my gorgeous, pouting 38mm.
> 
> Ric


While I don't think the Panda looks cheap; it just lacks the character the original one does :-(
The Panda looks just like so many new watches that 'pop' up. Maybe it will become more revered as we get used to it.


----------



## MHe225

Triton9 said:


> The panda one dial looks so cheap and I will avoid the panda one at all cost.


Like the previous two posters, I respectfully disagree. But then, I'm biased:

View attachment 985451


Have you seen the 1963 Panda in real life? If not, you may want to hold of judgment till you have .... :think:
By the way, there is good news: avoiding the Panda is real cheap. It's free, actually ;-)

RonB


----------



## samanderson

What is the difference between your two Speedmasters? They look slightly different in colour but it could just be the lighting.


----------



## xingfenzhen

Anyone having issues with their 1963? My 1963 has a clicking sound when the chronograph starts to engage, then after functioning well for a day, it fails to start. (Actually it works for times I'm using it. I let it set in the box for a while, and that start button down work anymore. Watch is 6 hour down from full wind when this happen. I wind up the watch again, and it still doesn't work.) Movement picture attach, can someone spot anything wrong? thanks.
View attachment 985474


----------



## MHe225

samanderson said:


> What is the difference between your two Speedmasters? They look slightly different in colour but it could just be the lighting.


Dials and hands are indeed identical and any apparent color difference is lighting. There is an age difference; the one on the left in the picture above and below (quite coincidental) is a BNIB 3570.50 model with solid case-back and the right one is a 3572.50 with display case-back:

View attachment 985620


It's a bit of a story how I ended up with both and am still wrestling with the decision to let one go. My wife's vote is not ;-)

RonB


----------



## Rdenney

xingfenzhen said:


> Anyone having issues with their 1963? My 1963 has a clicking sound when the chronograph starts to engage, then after functioning well for a day, it fails to start. (Actually it works for times I'm using it. I let it set in the box for a while, and that start button down work anymore. Watch is 6 hour down from full wind when this happen. I wind up the watch again, and it still doesn't work.) Movement picture attach, can someone spot anything wrong? thanks.


Can't tell anything from your picture. But here's what to look for. Whatever you find, communicate that to Thomas and ask him for instructions.

View attachment 985728


When you push the upper pusher, it pulls the Column Wheel Actuator up in the picture, which grabs one of the teeth on the Ratchet, and pulls the column wheel to the next position. That causes the Hand Actuator to slide down into the space between the columns in the column wheel (it's sitting on top of one in this picture). That moves the lever holding the spur gear (which is just above the "Column-Wheel" text on the picture) to engage the seconds hand wheel, which runs in the jewel at the bottom, left of center.

The movement of the colum wheel also causes the Reset Hammer to ride up onto a column, which allows the hands to move.

When you press the top pusher again, it pulles the column wheel around to the next step, which causes that Hand Actuator to ride up on a column, disengaging the spur gear from the seconds hand wheel. The Reset Hammer is held in place by a catch that you can't see.

If the lower (reset) pusher is pressed while the chrono is engaged, nothing happens, because the Reset Hammer is held up by the column wheel. When the chrono is stopped, however, the column wheel will no longer hold up the Reset Hammer. Pressing the reset pusher at that point will release it, and it will fall down (with a spring helping it) onto the heart cams on the seconds hand and the minute totalizer, resetting them to zero.

As you can see, the chrono is stopped and reset to zero in this position.

If the watch stops when the chrono is engaged, either the seconds wheel is binding, or the reset hammer is not being lifted away from the heart cams by the column wheel.

If the chrono does not start when you push the upper pusher, however, I'd bet that the linkage between it and the Column-Wheel Actuator is not connected, or the spring that holds it tight against the ratchet is either not connected or broken. If you don't see that hook pulling the ratchet teeth when you press the upper pusher, or if it's sitting away from the ratchets so that it doesn't engage them, then that linkage or spring is at fault. That's an easy fix, I'd bet, though I'm no watchmaker.

If the chrono doesn't behave properly once out of every seven times you push the upper pusher, then that would point to a broken column on the column wheel. Make sure all seven columns are present. They are triangular, with the points aiming right at that big blued screw at top center.

Rick "who would never dig into a watch still under warranty" Denney


----------



## xingfenzhen

Thanks *Rdenney*, that's a very detail description, my watch's column wheel's level position looks exactly like the one in your picture.
After letting the watch unwind all the way down, I winded up the watch a little bit, and the chronograph started to work again. However, there is a lot of resistance to the button push and there is a very distinct click when the chronograph is engaged. Is there something wrong with the watch, or is it the nature of the movement? (I always read about how smooth the ST19 is, was quite surprised at the clicks.)

Edit: I have contacted Thomas, and hopefully this will be resolved.


----------



## Rdenney

xingfenzhen said:


> After letting the watch unwind all the way down, I winded up the watch a little bit, and the chronograph started to work again. However, there is a lot of resistance to the button push and there is a very distinct click when the chronograph is engaged. Is there something wrong with the watch, or is it the nature of the movement? (I always read about how smooth the ST19 is, was quite surprised at the clicks.) I can the Anyways, I have contacted Thomas, and hopefully this will be resolved.


Yes, there is a significant click. All my chronographs have it, and all chronographs I've handled have it, up to and including an El Primero. (I have not handled the Rolex Daytona, or the Brequet 1125 or whatever the number is. Those have a reputation for smoother buttons.)

The column wheel has to rotate, and the levers it actuates have a lot of mechanical advantage on the column wheel. That will provide some resistance. I find the resistance on the start/stop pusher to be about the same as my EBEL cal. 137. The Poljot 3133 has a more pronounced resistance. They have this detent so that overcoming it puts enough force on the levers/column wheel/cam to make it snap into the new position.

There is virtually no click on the reset button, however. All the reset pusher does is release the catch that holds the reset hammer.

Rick "crisp action is more accurate" Denney


----------



## xingfenzhen

Thanks, I keep the watch for a few more days to see if things go wrong or not. It could be I was too soft on it last night.


----------



## powerband

xingfenzhen said:


> ...there is a lot of resistance to the button push and there is a very distinct click when the chronograph is engaged. Is there something wrong with the watch, or is it the nature of the movement? (I always read about how smooth the ST19 is, was quite surprised at the clicks.)


The chrono start/stop button has a very definitive and audible snap, very similar to my Speedmaster Pro. The ST19 movement is smooth in the sense that it winds smoothly; the mechanical operation of the chrono button is separate from the running of the movement.


----------



## Ric Capucho

If nothing else, this latest reissue has created one hell of a buzz around here. More 1963 posts in the last week than the last year!

Ric


----------



## Oilers Fan

I wasn't even aware of a 42mm 1963!! If the 38mm one was hard for me to resist, the 42 will be even more so. There are only 2 mech. chrono's I want; a Strela and a 1963.


----------



## powerband

How is the water resistance on these 1963 models? Any problem with fogging inside the watch while it's in the same bathroom when the shower is running? Can it tolerate splashes at the sink?

Thanks.


----------



## AlbertaTime

powerband said:


> How is the water resistance on these 1963 models? Any problem with fogging inside the watch while it's in the same bathroom when the shower is running? Can it tolerate splashes at the sink?Thanks.


The Chinese water resistance expectation is caled "living water" which means roughly 1 minute immersion in one meter of water. That said, Specifically, the watches are _not _meant to withstand diving, swimming, bathing or showering, hot tubs, submersion when dish washing, etc.

But I wouldn't do dishes or put mine in a washroom where I was having a shower...but that's just me. I don't do that with my dive watches either ;-)


----------



## powerband

AlbertaTime said:


> The Chinese water resistance expectation is caled "living water" which means roughly 1 minute immersion in one meter of water. That said, Specifically, the watches are _not _meant to withstand diving, swimming, bathing or showering, hot tubs, submersion when dish washing, etc.
> 
> But I wouldn't do dishes or put mine in a washroom where I was having a shower...but that's just me. I don't do that with my dive watches either ;-)


Thanks, AlbertaTime. So, I can have splashes at the sink while doing the dishes but I shouldn't grab the 1963 by the neck and try to drown it in the dishpan full of water?

I just want to make sure that it can survive the splashes from washing the baby bottles and the steam from the extra-long showers.  Anyone know for certain with experience?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

powerband said:


> Thanks, AlbertaTime. So, I can have splashes at the sink while doing the dishes but I shouldn't grab the 1963 by the neck and try to drown it in the dishpan full of water?
> 
> I just want to make sure that it can survive the splashes from washing the baby bottles and the steam from the extra-long showers.  Anyone know for certain with experience?


The only way to know for certain is to have the watch tested for WR. Because it is so hit or miss; you really shouldn't base any decision to get the watch wet on what someone else claims to have done,


----------



## jaagiv

okay having just jumped from the older thread to the present thread and with my watch to be incoming via USPS within the following two days...... i present two questions to those in the "know".... my friends reissue via Thomas in person circa October 2012 has the red writing on the back and says 21 zuan and the one ordered and will soon recieve does not have the red writing on the back but rather engraving (which i think looks better) but is a 19 zuan. i understand this to be jewels and know what that means, but im curious to see any side by side photos and have someone explain what the "movement" implications of this may be and is the 19 more true to the original...?!?!?!? feel free to educate me and or send links that i may read as i am not lazy and would love to save those in the know some typing time :0) ohhh and question 2 reitterates that of the person before me..... how "Water "resistant"" is this watch ? i understand i can wash my hands and such but i too would like to know other experience in accidentally (drunkenly) diving into a pool and or leaving it in a steamy bathroom experiences.


----------



## Rdenney

jaagiv said:


> okay having just jumped from the older thread to the present thread and with my watch to be incoming via USPS within the following two days...... i present two questions to those in the "know".... my friends reissue via Thomas in person circa October 2012 has the red writing on the back and says 21 zuan and the one ordered and will soon recieve does not have the red writing on the back but rather engraving (which i think looks better) but is a 19 zuan. i understand this to be jewels and know what that means, but im curious to see any side by side photos and have someone explain what the "movement" implications of this may be and is the 19 more true to the original...?!?!?!? feel free to educate me and or send links that i may read as i am not lazy and would love to save those in the know some typing time :0) ohhh and question 2 reitterates that of the person before me..... how "Water "resistant"" is this watch ? i understand i can wash my hands and such but i too would like to know other experience in accidentally (drunkenly) diving into a pool and or leaving it in a steamy bathroom experiences.


There is no difference in the movements. All currently produced ST19 movements nominally have 21 jewels, but really (according to Lysander) have 23 jewels. The statement on the dial is for historical interest only.

These watches are not water resistant. If they get rained on, well, stuff happens, but they really should be treated like vintage watches and never submerged. This is true even if someone was lucky after an accident and is willing to admit it.

Rick "who can keep his watches from getting wet" Denney


----------



## powerband

Pawl_Buster said:


> The only way to know for certain is to have the watch tested for WR. Because it is so hit or miss; you really shouldn't base any decision to get the watch wet on what someone else claims to have done,


makes sense. thanks. i'll have it wr tested tomorrow.


----------



## jaagiv

wooooo so mine came in a few hours ago and as promised some pics will follow. My only concern thus far is having worn my friends for the past week which is one of the older models (he purchased 6 months ago or so) the one i just received in the mail upon winding it for the first time it does not feel as smooth, does an almost smooth wind then feels catchy then releases and is smooth again. This could require a "break in period"? also there is an audible "something is loose sound" when handling the watch..... like even on my wrist when you flip your wrist to check the time or admire its beauty it sounds as if something is loose mechanically inside. anyone have any idea what this could be? any suggestions ? is this normal ? everything seems to be working fine and im going to let the first wind run out and try again to see if the winding feels as gritty as the first time.
View attachment 987658
View attachment 987659
View attachment 987660
View attachment 987656


----------



## Smoking Joe

Mine was a little stiff to wind but by the second or third day it was smooth and easy to wind. Just needed a break in period. Not sure about the noise when you move your hand? Sometimes I think that I hear something but then when I check I don't hear anything.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

The nylon band complements the watch well 

Since this is a manual winding watch; there should be no mechanical/loose parts noises inside. If there is a loose screw or other piece; it will eventually find it's way into the balance spring or get jammed up in some gears or levers.

The grinding feel when winding the watch should disappear with use


----------



## AlbertaTime

powerband said:


> Thanks, A... but I shouldn't grab the 1963 by the neck and try to drown it in the dishpan full of water?


I didn't say you can safely have that ;-)

I said "I wouldn't do dishes or put mine in a washroom where I was having a shower".








"be helpful"


----------



## Deco79

And this is mine:

View attachment 987737
View attachment 987739
View attachment 987740
View attachment 987741


----------



## Ric Capucho

Deco79 said:


> And this is mine:
> 
> View attachment 987737
> View attachment 987739
> View attachment 987740
> View attachment 987741


Also really really great. Congratulations, and more food for thought for the rest of us.

Ric


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow, lotsa great pictures!


----------



## Deco79

Thanks, photos would be better but I didn't take of foli from top


----------



## gigfy

Rdenney said:


> There is no difference in the movements. All currently produced ST19 movements nominally have 21 jewels, but really (according to Lysander) have 23 jewels. The statement on the dial is for historical interest only.
> 
> These watches are not water resistant. If they get rained on, well, stuff happens, but they really should be treated like vintage watches and never submerged. This is true even if someone was lucky after an accident and is willing to admit it.
> 
> Rick "who can keep his watches from getting wet" Denney


I believe lysanderxiii said the Tianjin ST19's have 23 jewels and the Tsinlien ST19's have 21 jewels. Not that it matters.

gigfy


----------



## jaagiv

can someone tell me how to remove the back off this watch ? i imagine it unscrew......i have the display back. The the sound of something moving around inside is bothering me and i want to open it and have a better look. the odd thing is that it definetly makes and audible sound of something moving around but the winding and time keeping has been flawless for several days since i received it and the chrono works perfectly as well. Im tempted to let it be but if its just a loose screw that perhaps holds the movement to the case or something then id rather fix it now before something gets worse.


----------



## Ric Capucho

jaagiv said:


> can someone tell me how to remove the back off this watch ? i imagine it unscrew......i have the display back. The the sound of something moving around inside is bothering me and i want to open it and have a better look. the odd thing is that it definetly makes and audible sound of something moving around but the winding and time keeping has been flawless for several days since i received it and the chrono works perfectly as well. Im tempted to let it be but if its just a loose screw that perhaps holds the movement to the case or something then id rather fix it now before something gets worse.


My friend, you might want to carefully put the watch down and leave it until it winds fully down. And *then* take it to a proper watch mender. Or send it back to whoever, so they can deal with it. If that loose screw or whatever gets into the movement it'll junk your $200 beauty.

Ric


----------



## Rdenney

I suspect there are a couple of levers that will rattle a bit when the watch is shaken--I hear it, too. I did not get the sense that there was debris in the watch from the character of the sound, however. Not everything is under tension on a chronograph in all states. It could be a lever rattling slightly against the unpushed pusher, for example. Problem is, I can't make my eyes and loupe rattle in sync with the test motions of the watch, so I can't see what might be moving. I did not feel any sense of urgency about it, though.

Rick "who'll experiment more tonight" Denney


----------



## jaagiv

hey guys thanks for the responses, So i know for sure there is an audible noise but I did take some of your advice and I decided to find a very good repair shop about a half hour away from me and went there today. The guy there took off the back and inspected everything and checked the screws and such and told me everything is good. he really couldn't check it any further without tearing it down but since everything is running flawlessly since i got it i saw no reason to have him do so. Mind you he charged me nothing and also showed me a little trick i thought i would share with you all..... for removing the back (display case back) form the watch instead of using a special tool which he had many of he used a common rubber "stress ball" lol. I even asked him if it was just a standard stress ball he said yeah it works well and doesn't scratch anything. I also messaged our friend in HK whom i aquired the watch from and sent him a video of what shaking it and the sound... he suggested to check a few things that i did and that if there is nothing visibly loose and everything is working fine then it could be the "space between the wheel" im assuming he meant fly wheel... dunno anyhow i told him im very happy with the watch and that if something does go wrong i will certainly send it back for repairs as it has a 1 year warranty. But after my visit to the watch shop today i have a peace of mind that everything is well and that whatever is making the noise is likely not to be a problem.


----------



## Ric Capucho

jaagiv said:


> hey guys thanks for the responses, So i know for sure there is an audible noise but I did take some of your advice and I decided to find a very good repair shop about a half hour away from me and went there today. The guy there took off the back and inspected everything and checked the screws and such and told me everything is good. he really couldn't check it any further without tearing it down but since everything is running flawlessly since i got it i saw no reason to have him do so. Mind you he charged me nothing and also showed me a little trick i thought i would share with you all..... for removing the back (display case back) form the watch instead of using a special tool which he had many of he used a common rubber "stress ball" lol. I even asked him if it was just a standard stress ball he said yeah it works well and doesn't scratch anything. I also messaged our friend in HK whom i aquired the watch from and sent him a video of what shaking it and the sound... he suggested to check a few things that i did and that if there is nothing visibly loose and everything is working fine then it could be the "space between the wheel" im assuming he meant fly wheel... dunno anyhow i told him im very happy with the watch and that if something does go wrong i will certainly send it back for repairs as it has a 1 year warranty. But after my visit to the watch shop today i have a peace of mind that everything is well and that whatever is making the noise is likely not to be a problem.


Great, a happy ending.

Ric


----------



## powerband

In the quiet of the evening, I placed the watch closed to my ears and shook it gently. I also hear a slight rattle inside the case. The sound was audible against the robust heartbeat of the movement. I think it's an inherent rattling of this movement and it's normal, so I'm not concerned at all, for the time-keeping and winding have been flawless.


----------



## Smoking Joe

In the great review thread between three movements it was found that the Sea-Gull movement had very little oil. So do you think that it would be wise to get these 1963 ST19s serviced if you intend to wear them as a daily watch as I intend to?


----------



## tc3

I'm now the happy owner of a 38mm 1963! It's such a beautiful watch, and purchasing from Thomas was easy and painless.

There is one small imperfection on the one I received though. The hand on the minute-counter sub dial does not line up with the marks. Here is what it looks like at zero:

View attachment 991858


It's minor, I know. But it's bugging me because I really wanted this watch to be perfect. Is this something that can be easily corrected?

I sent off an email to Thomas a day ago.. Hopefully he will have good suggestions on how to address it.


----------



## samanderson

I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but there also appears to be a little overhang on the seconds subdial hand. If you do send it back to Thomas you could get that replaced too.


----------



## tc3

samanderson said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but there also appears to be a little overhang on the seconds subdial hand. If you do send it back to Thomas you could get that replaced too.


Ah yes.. I thought that was how they all were like, but now I see that this is another quirk on mine..

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pawl_Buster

tc3 said:


> Ah yes.. I thought that was how they all were like, but now I see that this is another quirk on mine..
> 
> thanks for the heads up


That overhang is authentic to the original re-issue.


----------



## Zeosy

Just received my 1963 reissue from Thomas. (by the way, he's super easy to buy from. I emailed him and told him what I wanted. He sent me pictures to confirm. I paid via Paypal and chose express shipping. I purchased the watch on Wednesday and got it in the mail Saturday! From Hong Kong to Arizona in 3-4 days is quite amazing.)

This has the acrylic domed cyrstal & display caseback. The case measures 38mm excluding the lug. It has a nice weight to it - not as hefty as some higher-end swiss watches I own, but heavier than a couple other Parnis and Seagulls I own. The movement is nicely done and the dial has raised numbers and star emblem, though all other marking are painted on. All in all, I give this watch high marks for design and execution and I give Thomas the highest marks possible for his professionalism. If you're looking for a 1963 reissue, there's nowhere else to buy one, in my opinion. The watch was packaged with lots of care and arrived safe and in beautiful condition. All the metal was protected with blue sitckers and the front and back had clear protective film on them. All functions work perfectly.


----------



## hooligan

^^^
Nice watch.
You take great posters.:-d;-)


----------



## jaagiv

That blue tape protects great but was such a pain to remove. Anyone have a link to or can send me somewhere where there is an "exploded" view of the st19 movement ? I'd love to look at mine through the display back and understand a little more about what'd going on in there. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rdenney

jaagiv said:


> That blue tape protects great but was such a pain to remove. Anyone have a link to or can send me somewhere where there is an "exploded" view of the st19 movement ? I'd love to look at mine through the display back and understand a little more about what'd going on in there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Read this article about a Heuer, which is really a Valjoux 72, of similar vintage and operation to the Venus 175 which is the base for the ST19:

A Heuer Before it was Tag - TimeZone

And then read this article about the Zenith El Primero, and just skip past the bits about automatic winding:

Zenith Chronograph Cal. 410 - Part 1 - TimeZone

Both provide a good explanation of the column-wheel chronograph design, and both use a similar engagement mechanism, which is an intermediate or slider wheel that transfers drive from the fourth wheel (which runs the running seconds hand in its sub-dial) to the central chronograph seconds hand.

After reading those, you'll be able to see what the ST19 is doing in your 1963, if you look at it with a good loupe. The operation is pretty straightforward for a chronograph.

Rick "noting his own pictures from the last week or so in these threads" Denney


----------



## jaagiv

Rdenney said:


> Read this article about a Heuer, which is really a Valjoux 72, of similar vintage and operation to the Venus 175 which is the base for the ST19:
> 
> A Heuer Before it was Tag - TimeZone
> 
> And then read this article about the Zenith El Primero, and just skip past the bits about automatic winding:
> 
> Zenith Chronograph Cal. 410 - Part 1 - TimeZone
> 
> Both provide a good explanation of the column-wheel chronograph design, and both use a similar engagement mechanism, which is an intermediate or slider wheel that transfers drive from the fourth wheel (which runs the running seconds hand in its sub-dial) to the central chronograph seconds hand.
> 
> After reading those, you'll be able to see what the ST19 is doing in your 1963, if you look at it with a good loupe. The operation is pretty straightforward for a chronograph.
> 
> Rick "noting his own pictures from the last week or so in these threads" Denney


great links Rick... Thanks!


----------



## ColinW

Rdenney said:


> Read this article...


Those are very interesting links. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## tc3

tc3 said:


> I'm now the happy owner of a 38mm 1963! It's such a beautiful watch, and purchasing from Thomas was easy and painless.
> 
> There is one small imperfection on the one I received though. The hand on the minute-counter sub dial does not line up with the marks. Here is what it looks like at zero:
> 
> It's minor, I know. But it's bugging me because I really wanted this watch to be perfect. Is this something that can be easily corrected?
> 
> I sent off an email to Thomas a day ago.. Hopefully he will have good suggestions on how to address it.


I wanted to post an update on my situation, and recognize Thomas for his superb service. After a few email exchanges, Thomas has put a replacement in the mail en route to me, and I will be shipping this one back to him today. Add me to the growing list of satisfied customers! Thomas stands behind his sales!

Now I hope the new one will not have any other problems..


----------



## MEzz

Got mine today, 42 mm version, cream dial . Ordered 7 days ago from Thomas. I am curious: what kind of strap did the original have in 1963? canvas? leather? surely not a NATO strap?


----------



## hosemg12

MEzz said:


> Got mine today, 42 mm version, cream dial . Ordered 7 days ago from Thomas. I am curious: what kind of strap did the original have in 1963? canvas? leather? surely not a NATO strap?


I ordered the same one from him yesterday..my first Chinese watch..I was also wondering the same thing and assumed it was a black or brown leather..


----------



## ochong

Long time watchuseek lurker and beginner watch admirer here.
I've had my eye on these classic styled watches for some time and I've just reached out to Thomas to acquire one of these!

The 38mm acrylic is what I'm interested in for my first, but the panda variations are appealing as well.


----------



## Rdenney

Incidental regulation report:

I set the watch 14 days ago, to a source that is regulated to ANSI time. I have wound the watch each morning, and worn it maybe twice. At other times, it has rested on its side, crown-up. The watch is currently 85 seconds fast, for an average daily accuracy of +6 seconds/day.

As noted in my review, positional variation is quite good on this watch, but that measures something different than long-term accuracy.

Rick "quite satisfied" Denney


----------



## MauriceT

Here are my pair of 1963 Chinese Air force chronos. On the left is the WatchUnique version and on the right is the Seagull official re-issue that came out in 2010 (Model Ref: D304; Limited edition of 10,000). Both are 38mm with acrylic crystals.
View attachment 999077


And from the back. The official re-issue is only offered with the solid case back (which is just a little bit too colourful for my taste) but when I got the Watch Unique version back in 2009, they actually also offered display backs. However, I thought that the ST19 was maybe a bit too well-decorated for what was originally a tool watch and so decided to go for a solid case back.
View attachment 999078


A few years ago, I had the pleasure of paying Thomas a couple of visits at the Seagull Hong Kong office and I vaguely remember him telling me that there was an earlier version (may be a "prototype" of the Watch Unique watch? Can't recall exactly now) of the Watch Unique 1963 Air Force Chrono that was basically identical to mine except that the hands on the running second and the 30min counter were swapped around (ie, the 30min counter had the hand with the "tail" while the running second had the hand without the "tail"). While I have never actually seen such a watch, it is interesting to note that there is currently a watch on offer from a seller on TaoBao which claims to be an original 1963 Air Force Chrono and that has the hand configuration that Thomas described.

As for my official re-issue, it actually has a bit of a story behind it. I only found out about the re-issue some time after it has been release back in 2010 and when I contacted the few sellers on Taobao who had the watch on offer, they all told me that they have sold out. I was in Beijing at the time and I have the number of this lady who ran the Seagull counter in a large Beijing department store from whom I had previously bought a couple of Seagull watches. So, I gave her a call and she said she was sold out too but that she'll see what she could do. Not holding out much hope, I was pleasantly surprised the next morning when she called with the news that she had found me a watch and that I should go and collect it from her counter that afternoon. I turned up at the agreed time but she told me that I had to wait a little longer as the watch was still on it way from the factory in Tianjin but the car was stuck in traffic. About an hour later, some guy showed up with a plastic bag and inside was the watch on its original back leather strap, the extra (and rather ugly) green "military" strap plus all the tags and documents. However, the zip-up watch case that the was supposed to come with the watch was missing. As I was counting myself lucky to be able to get hold of a watch, I wasn't going to argue over a watch case, so she just put everything into a normal Seagull watch box and I was away, happy with my new acquisition. I did, however, notice that, for a watch that was sold out everywhere I have asked in Beijing, my watch had a low Limited Edition number of "00064/10000".

Then, about a week later, I picked up a copy of a Chinese watch magazines that I regularly read called "Trends Time" and in it was an article about Seagull's official re-issue of the Chinese Air Force Chrono. Having just acquired one myself, it was a must read for me. As I turned the page, I could hardly believe my eyes, there it was on a shot of the case back of the featured watch, the Limited Edition number of "00064/10000"! It was my watch! So, purely by chance, I got myself the very watch that was the star of a magazine article. I think this watch, and the magazine, is going to be a keeper.

The magazine article:
View attachment 999064


View attachment 999068


View attachment 999071


Thanks MauriceT for reposting the photos!

View attachment 1103653


View attachment 1103654


View attachment 1103655


View attachment 1103657


View attachment 1103658


----------



## MauriceT

Post deleted.

Finally figured out how to delete duplicate images.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Fascinating!


----------



## samanderson

Great story, and lovely watch too!


----------



## JustinD

MauriceT - that's a heck of a story! I spent (wasted) a lot of time looking for an Air Force re-issue myself a couple of years ago in Beijing before finally giving up.


----------



## ochong

Thanks for sharing your story MauriceT! Pretty cool.


----------



## linsook

That's a great back-story for the watch. So cool.


----------



## fellouss

Hi everybody, 

I have some questions: The watches from watchunique or Thomas are real reissues from Seagull or just another watch manufacturer did them on behalf of some vendors? I really dont get everything going on here 

Thanks


----------



## Smoking Joe

Great buy and find! Very nice! It is also great to see them side by side. Which do you prefer? Do they look/ feel like there is a price difference?


----------



## Rdenney

fellouss said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have some questions: The watches from watchunique or Thomas are real reissues from Seagull or just another watch manufacturer did them on behalf of some vendors? I really dont get everything going on here
> 
> Thanks


Here is a picture widely credited as being of the last version of the PLAAF watch to be made in 1969 or so:

View attachment 999524

(Picture credit: Joel Chan)

Here is a picture of an earlier Project 304 PLAAF chronograph on the Chinese Watch Industry WIKI:

View attachment 999525


Here is a post from 2006 showing what is purported to be a later original:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1962-tianjin-chronograph-29495.html#post164478

Here's still another version (maybe from the first batch) from a post on a Swiss blog:

View attachment 999539


That same blog article also had this picture from the second batch of these (ca. 1963):

View attachment 999542


And here is the one Thomas is selling:

View attachment 999543


It appears to me nearly identical to the 1963 second-batch version, with the exception of the red filling in the star, and the reversed sub-dial hands, which is, of course, just an assembly quirk.

And the term "batch" is confusing. As I understand it, there were prototype batches, and production batches.

Here's the movement from that ca. 1963 second-batch example on the Swiss blog:

View attachment 999545


And the movement from the one Thomas is selling:

View attachment 999546


The main difference is that the current model is much more decorated.

And, of course, the latest one from Thomas has a display back, instead of the plain unmarked steel back of the original.

Now, as to who makes what, that is always a bit of a mystery. But I think Thomas's have as much Tianjin content in them as to the ones sold as the D304 by affiliate Tianjin dealers. I rather doubt Thomas is getting stuff from Tsinlien Seagull in Hong Kong, but who's to say they aren't both getting them from the same source. Certainly the movement came from the same machines (or their replacements). But Thomas is probably wise to protect his source--business standards are so different from western business practices that what we think of as a mystery is probably what they call...normal.

The limited-edition reissue that was sold through Tianjin's authorized sellers seems to have been modeled on the last production version (my first picture from Joel Chan, at top).

Not a clue on my part where Watch-Unique is getting their's--maybe from the same source as Thomas is using.

Rick "who wanted the Tianjin movement in the right vintage case, and got it" Denney


----------



## monsieurxu

Doesnt Thomas run his own OEM factory - TimeIn ? He presumably manufactures them himself in HK or Shenzhen.


----------



## monsieurxu

Authoritative photos from the Sea-Gull Museum in Tianjin -

View attachment 999675
View attachment 999676
View attachment 999678


----------



## MauriceT

Which one do I prefer? That's a difficult one. I find myself wearing the Watch Unique one more simply because I think it would be easier to replace should anything happen to my current one. Also, my personal opinion is that there really isn't much between them in terms of look and feel that would reflect the price difference.


----------



## MauriceT

If you still want one badly enough, a search on Taobao for "Seagull D304" just returned 34 sellers who claim to have it on offer (there were only a handful of them back in 2010 when I got mine). But the bad news is, most sellers are now asking for a price which is around 40% more than what I paid back then!



JustinD said:


> MauriceT - that's a heck of a story! I spent (wasted) a lot of time looking for an Air Force re-issue myself a couple of years ago in Beijing before finally giving up.


----------



## fellouss

Rdenney said:


> Here is a picture widely credited as being of the last version of the PLAAF watch to be made in 1969 or so:
> 
> View attachment 999524
> 
> (Picture credit: Joel Chan)
> 
> Here is a picture of an earlier Project 304 PLAAF chronograph on the Chinese Watch Industry WIKI:
> 
> View attachment 999525
> 
> 
> Here is a post from 2006 showing what is purported to be a later original:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1962-tianjin-chronograph-29495.html#post164478
> 
> Here's still another version (maybe from the first batch) from a post on a Swiss blog:
> 
> View attachment 999539
> 
> 
> That same blog article also had this picture from the second batch of these (ca. 1963):
> 
> View attachment 999542
> 
> 
> And here is the one Thomas is selling:
> 
> View attachment 999543
> 
> 
> It appears to me nearly identical to the 1963 second-batch version, with the exception of the red filling in the star, and the reversed sub-dial hands, which is, of course, just an assembly quirk.
> 
> And the term "batch" is confusing. As I understand it, there were prototype batches, and production batches.
> 
> Here's the movement from that ca. 1963 second-batch example on the Swiss blog:
> 
> View attachment 999545
> 
> 
> And the movement from the one Thomas is selling:
> 
> View attachment 999546
> 
> 
> The main difference is that the current model is much more decorated.
> 
> And, of course, the latest one from Thomas has a display back, instead of the plain unmarked steel back of the original.
> 
> Now, as to who makes what, that is always a bit of a mystery. But I think Thomas's have as much Tianjin content in them as to the ones sold as the D304 by affiliate Tianjin dealers. I rather doubt Thomas is getting stuff from Tsinlien Seagull in Hong Kong, but who's to say they aren't both getting them from the same source. Certainly the movement came from the same machines (or their replacements). But Thomas is probably wise to protect his source--business standards are so different from western business practices that what we think of as a mystery is probably what they call...normal.
> 
> The limited-edition reissue that was sold through Tianjin's authorized sellers seems to have been modeled on the last production version (my first picture from Joel Chan, at top).
> 
> Not a clue on my part where Watch-Unique is getting their's--maybe from the same source as Thomas is using.
> 
> Rick "who wanted the Tianjin movement in the right vintage case, and got it" Denney


Thanks for your answer


----------



## JustinD

MauriceT said:


> If you still want one badly enough, a search on Taobao for "Seagull D304" just returned 34 sellers who claim to have it on offer (there were only a handful of them back in 2010 when I got mine). But the bad news is, most sellers are now asking for a price which is around 40% more than what I paid back then!


I scratched the itch with a 1963 from Thomas.


----------



## powerband

For the price, I'm viewing the 1963 as a fun, cool, casual manual watch. I've been enjoying this watch for a while now. Also, what makes it fun is that it's a perfect watch to wear on NATO and Zulu straps, which is so easy to switch on a daily basis for different looks.

Can't beat it for the price. I find myself asking what kind of NATO strap I should get next...























































Just a fun watch that pays an historical tribute very well.


----------



## hosemg12

My first Chinese watch and so far I'm impressed..ordered it from Thomas on Monday and received in the mountains of West Virginia on Saturday, believe me, that's impressive in it's own right.. a quick visual doesn't turn up any flaws and I haven't checked out the mechanicals yet..loving the look and Thomas is easy to work with..sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, they R what they R..
View attachment 1002188

View attachment 1002189

View attachment 1002190

View attachment 1002193

View attachment 1002194

View attachment 1002197


----------



## AlbertaTime

Some time ago, Gigfy also posted this variant of an original:

View attachment 1002273


----------



## BLKVTR

To those who have ordered from Thomas I'm wondering how long it took to get a reply, I emailed mailto:[email protected] a couple of days ago and haven't had a reply back


----------



## ochong

BLKVTR said:


> To those who have ordered from Thomas I'm wondering how long it took to get a reply, I emailed mailto:[email protected] a couple of days ago and haven't had a reply back


I've been actively communicating with him over the past few days. In fact he just shipped out my 38MM 1963 today!
I'd try again, it may have been accidentally overlooked.


----------



## hosemg12

Concur with this..I ordered on Monday and received in US today..communicating frequently via email..


----------



## BLKVTR

Thanks for the replies guys ill resend the email.


----------



## jaagiv

To everyone who has gotten their watch in a week or less did you opt for the 1 week faster method of shipping or did you pay the standard which would arrive within a month and your reporting it came in within a week ? I ask because I ordered mine from Thomas and it arrived within a week also but I paid the extra $20 for it to arrive quickly so I was not surprised when it did arrive. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hosemg12

I paid the xtra $20 and it arrived in 5 days..


----------



## Smoking Joe

I posted photos of my 1963 when I received it from Thomas about a month ago. But I never posted photos of the box that it came in. I see that there is quite a variety of boxes and tins that these come in from various sources but I much prefer the wooden box that mine came in. b-)


----------



## bdraguts

Does anybody have some photos of the black and white (panda) 1963 reissue that Thomas came out with recently?

I need some more motivation to make the purchase


----------



## wessa

bdraguts said:


> Does anybody have some photos of the black and white (panda) 1963 reissue that Thomas came out with recently?
> 
> I need some more motivation to make the purchase


Check out page 2 and 3 of this thread. Black/white on page 2 and white/black on page 3.


----------



## wvizmanos

hosemg12 said:


> My first Chinese watch and so far I'm impressed..ordered it from Thomas on Monday and received in the mountains of West Virginia on Saturday, believe me, that's impressive in it's own right.. a quick visual doesn't turn up any flaws and I haven't checked out the mechanicals yet..loving the look and Thomas is easy to work with..sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, they R what they R..
> 
> View attachment 1002197


Looks like the sub dial hands are interchanged. (Or is it mine that's interchanged)


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Yours has the interchanged hands but yours also has the correct hands compared to the original. The double ended hand on the original overshot the register ring like yours does.

In the 3 or 4 variations we've seen; those hands have swapped sides a couple of times and like the picture above, have changed in length as well.


----------



## ochong

wvizmanos said:


> Looks like the sub dial hands are interchanged. (Or is it mine that's interchanged)


It looks like your picture is showing the 38mm version. The picture in the post you quoted is the 42mm according to hosemg12's signature. The differences look consistent with what i've seen posted recently.


----------



## samanderson

My 38mm I bought a couple of years ago had the double ended hand on the minutes sub-dial (on the right). I recently sent it back to Thomas because the surface of the dial was flaking off. He replaced the dial, and when I got it back the sub-dial hands had been swapped over. I don't mind because I think that I actually prefer them that way (double ended on the left), but the point is that I think that they can come either way around. 

I have noticed that, as mentioned before, some of the double ended hands can overhang the markings a little, whereas others such as mine do not. This may be the reason why some are swapped over.


----------



## jopex

I need this watch.. Cannot resist temptation any more.. aghh..


----------



## jaagiv

Sometimes you just gotta give in and scratch that itch !
And for shigs and gigs here some artsy fartsy photo I took with my phone just now, showing my 1963 and strap after a few weeks of daily wear. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopex

jaagiv said:


> Sometimes you just gotta give in and scratch that itch !


I just ordered one from Thomas. Big thanks to Ed too for all his help!


----------



## chirs1211

jaagiv said:


> Sometimes you just gotta give in and scratch that itch !
> And for shigs and gigs here some artsy fartsy photo I took with my phone just now, showing my 1963 and strap after a few weeks of daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What strap is that? Looks great
> 
> Chris


----------



## jaagiv

My strap is a C&B Marina 
http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-size/18mm-straps/marina-18mm-brown-vintage.html
A pic from its initial arrival can be found back on page 6 of this thread. The strap has really gotten some character in two weeks. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chirs1211

Ahh though it might be a C&B, looks great mate  

Chris


----------



## BLKVTR

I've emailed Thomas 3 times in this last week and still no reply, nothing in junk folders ect... lucky there are other sources for this watch.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ochong

BLKVTR said:


> I've emailed Thomas 3 times in this last week and still no reply, nothing in junk folders ect... lucky there are other sources for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


Strange. Sorry to hear that.
The only thing I can think of is that your emails are ending up in his spam folder... :-/


----------



## JWGTI

BLKVTR said:


> I've emailed Thomas 3 times in this last week and still no reply, nothing in junk folders ect... lucky there are other sources for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


 You are not alone. I've emailed him several times this past week too, he only replied to my first email and I haven't heard from him since. It's kinda driving me nuts...


----------



## jaagiv

I do know that he (thomas) takes his payments through paypal via the same gmail address that he contacts through, is there a message function via paypal ? if so that may work in getting his attention if for some reason your emails are not getting through his spam filter or something.


----------



## hked

Strange indeed! I know he has been in China the past week and been extremely busy. Shoot me a PM if you have any questions about ordering etc. and I'll make sure he gets it.


----------



## darkness2505

he was in china for the week. i think he is back in hong kong today. my brother just got a watch from him face to face.


----------



## EMac

Hello, this is my first post on watchuseek 

I'm looking into getting a 1963 with a saphire crystal, but I'm quite young and would prefer not to spend the full price on seagull1963.com. I was wondering if the saphire model is available anywhere on watchunique (I didn't see it anywhere) or if it can be acquired through Thomas.

Thanks


----------



## sys

When I talked to Thomas a couple weeks back he only had acrylic. It's quite nice though, and I prefer this bezel to the sapphire version.


----------



## EMac

I wasn't aware the bezels were different! I thought having a sapphire crystal would be nice because I plan on making this my daily wear watch and it'll probably take a few knocks, but I guess I can always just buff out scratches on the acrylic.


----------



## Ric Capucho

EMac said:


> I wasn't aware the bezels were different! I thought having a sapphire crystal would be nice because I plan on making this my daily wear watch and it'll probably take a few knocks, but I guess I can always just buff out scratches on the acrylic.


Mate, you can indeed. I've just spent 5 minutes polishing out about 40 years of scratches on the acrylic crystal on an old watch. Now looking more or less like new, which is more than you could say for a 40 year old sapphire. I used (ahem) the finest Colgate toothpaste available at the local supermarket, and me right hand thumb.

The bezel is very different on the sapphire models, because a *domed* sapphire is (a) expensive to manufacture and (b) almost impossible to manufacture anywhere near as domed as an acrylic and (c) as a consequence the sapphire versions of the 1963 have more cupped cases so that the flatter crystals don't meet the hands.

It's your money, but my advice is to get the acrylic. And to love it, and kiss it, and wear it, and rub the inevitable scratches out once a month or three. And to beat the admiring women off with a stick.

I made the last part up.

Ric


----------



## occamsrazor

Would I be right, at least from some brief reading, that they made a 38mm and a 42mm version of this? Can anyone point me to a side-by-side comparison photo? Thanks..


----------



## wessa

occamsrazor said:


> Would I be right, at least from some brief reading, that they made a 38mm and a 42mm version of this? Can anyone point me to a side-by-side comparison photo? Thanks..


Must have been very brief reading ;-)
See page 3 of this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-chinese-air-force-style-watches-thomas-others-821627-3.html


----------



## EMac

Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, you can indeed. I've just spent 5 minutes polishing out about 40 years of scratches on the acrylic crystal on an old watch. Now looking more or less like new, which is more than you could say for a 40 year old sapphire. I used (ahem) the finest Colgate toothpaste available at the local supermarket, and me right hand thumb.
> 
> The bezel is very different on the sapphire models, because a *domed* sapphire is (a) expensive to manufacture and (b) almost impossible to manufacture anywhere near as domed as an acrylic and (c) as a consequence the sapphire versions of the 1963 have more cupped cases so that the flatter crystals don't meet the hands.
> 
> It's your money, but my advice is to get the acrylic. And to love it, and kiss it, and wear it, and rub the inevitable scratches out once a month or three. And to beat the admiring women off with a stick.
> 
> I made the last part up.
> 
> Ric


Wow, I'm sold.
Thank you for the great response, it was both very informative and very entertaining!

I just have a few more questions before I make the purchase:

1. Is the 38mm version available with different dials (like black or panda) or are those options only for the 42mm?

2. What are the differences (if any) between the watchunique model and the model from Thomas?

3. Reliability/accuracy/quality control.
I've heard mostly great things about these watches but a few horror stories, what's the say on the overall quality?


----------



## samanderson

1. No

2. Price - and possibly some very minor cosmetic differences depending on what stock they have. For example, the numeral 6 on the latest batch from Thomas is a slightly different shape than on previous batches. So newer ones from Thomas will have this difference, whereas Watchunique may have older stock with the older 6. Other variations are the arrangement of the subdial hands (some versions have the hand with the tail on the left, and some have it on the right); the width of the hour hand. But there is no consistency from watches from Thomas, the design just seems to change slightly over time.

3. Someone more knowledgable needs to answer this one. Personally, I have had to send mine back because the surface on the dial started to peel off. I think this is pretty unusual though as I haven't heard anyone else mention it. Something also broke which meant that it wouldn't stay wound up. Thomas is excellent with after sales care, but it is always a pain having to send stuff back. 

Sam


----------



## hked

A quick note from Thomas:

If your watch was purchased from him, at any time, and you run into any problems please contact him directly at this email address [email protected]. Please do not send the watch to HK Tsinlien as some people have done in the past.

As a reference Thomas currently offers four 1963 models and all come with acrylic crystal fronts and display backs:

1) 38mm Original Cream dial - US$200
2) 42mm Original Cream dial - US$220
3) 42mm Black dial - US$220
4) 42mm White dial - US$220

Standard tracked shipping costs US$22 or you can choose EMS (faster and requires signature upon receipt) for US$38. Please send me a PM if you require further information.


----------



## Smoking Joe

Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, you can indeed. I've just spent 5 minutes polishing out about 40 years of scratches on the acrylic crystal on an old watch. Now looking more or less like new, which is more than you could say for a 40 year old sapphire. I used (ahem) the finest Colgate toothpaste available at the local supermarket, and me right hand thumb.
> 
> The bezel is very different on the sapphire models, because a *domed* sapphire is (a) expensive to manufacture and (b) almost impossible to manufacture anywhere near as domed as an acrylic and (c) as a consequence the sapphire versions of the 1963 have more cupped cases so that the flatter crystals don't meet the hands.
> 
> It's your money, but my advice is to get the acrylic. And to love it, and kiss it, and wear it, and rub the inevitable scratches out once a month or three. And to beat the admiring women off with a stick.
> 
> I made the last part up.
> 
> Ric


I bought the acrylic version because I wanted it as true to the original 1963 watch as possible. But also because I intend to wear it daily and I find acrylic far more durable than glass. When it get scratched it takes 2 mins to polish out whereas with glass you are screwed when it gets scratched, chipped or cracked.


----------



## seikokiller

I really want one of these. Will definitely be my next purchase. 

I'm in the uk. Does anyone know if there's an EU source for the 42mm? Watch unique seem to only do the 38mm.


----------



## sys

Try Thomas. I don't see why he wouldn't ship to the UK and his email address is three posts up from yours.


----------



## hked

I believe the 42mm watches are made exclusively by Thomas.



seikokiller said:


> I really want one of these. Will definitely be my next purchase.
> 
> I'm in the uk. Does anyone know if there's an EU source for the 42mm? Watch unique seem to only do the 38mm.


----------



## jaagiv

This thread needs more photos! Anyone with a 43mm ? How bout some 1963s with new straps photos ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sys

Here's my panda. 42mm, original strap.


----------



## Smoking Joe

seikokiller said:


> I really want one of these. Will definitely be my next purchase.
> 
> I'm in the uk. Does anyone know if there's an EU source for the 42mm? Watch unique seem to only do the 38mm.


I bought a 38mm from Thomas two months ago and I'm in Ireland, so the UK or anywhere is Europe is no problem for Thomas. Hassle free deal and a beautiful watch.


----------



## jopex

Got mail from Thomas yesterday saying that my 42mm black panda is on the way. Wish it could teleport here.


----------



## jaagiv

sys said:


> Here's my panda. 42mm, original strap.


Sys are the stripes on the hands illuminated? If so can you take a pic in the dark ? Also how do you like the original strap ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rdenney

jaagiv said:


> Sys are the stripes on the hands illuminated? If so can you take a pic in the dark ? Also how do you like the original strap ?


In the versions supplied by Thomas (and, near as I can tell, in the originals) there is no lume.

I'm not a NATO strap fan, but 18mm straps are readily available in all types and styles.

Rick "who chose a calfskin strap with cream-colored stitching" Denney


----------



## sys

There is lume on the hands but it's minimal. Think of it as non-lumed and you'll be pleasantly surprised. Not good enough to get a night shot, at least with my lens. 
The strap is decently finished and has a bit of padding, with an unsigned buckle. It's dark brown; maybe a russet. Not premium, but it's comfortable. I'm going to see how it breaks in then decide if I want to upgrade.


----------



## jaagiv

Rdenney said:


> In the versions supplied by Thomas (and, near as I can tell, in the originals) there is no lume.
> 
> I'm not a NATO strap fan, but 18mm straps are readily available in all types and styles.
> 
> Rick "who chose a calfskin strap with cream-colored stitching" Denney


So the 42mm has 18mm lugs also ? I'm curious about how that leather strap on the 42mm feels... As I have a 38mm version and I'm interested now in the larger panda version as a potential future buy. The 18mm NATO that came with the 38mm wasn't too bad but was too short for me and not particularly a great color IMHO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopex

42mm should have 22mm lugs as far as I've been told.


----------



## EMac

This is my last question before I buy, I swear!

When ordering from Thomas, do you receive the solid case back as well as the display case back, or just the display?


----------



## sys

To confirm, the 42mm has 22mm lugs. It's 48mm lug-to-lug, in case anyone's curious. I only got the display back, but I remember someone mentioning earlier in this thread that they paid extra and got both. From all indications Thomas is very accommodating, so it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## hked

Just called Thomas and both 38mm and 42mm watches come with display back as standard. Currently the solid case back is only available for the 38mm model and if requested will be included for a nominal fee, if I remember correctly.



EMac said:


> This is my last question before I buy, I swear!
> 
> When ordering from Thomas, do you receive the solid case back as well as the display case back, or just the display?


----------



## jopex

Super fast shipping from Thomas, excellent service. Big thanks to Ed (hked) too for all the help!


----------



## Horologic

Are the indices silver on your black panda ? Wow just read the whole thread. Amazing watches. I'd prefer 42mm , that chMP3oice is easy but the original creme and panda dials are all calling me. And the movements look beautiful. Are the Pandas authentic to any of the original military issued designs or is it a modern variation ? It's really hard to pick a favorite between the black panda watch and the solid creme. The 1963 reissue has jumped a Seiko solar chronograph on my next watch to purchase list. A mechanical column wheel chronograph would be nice to have in my collection. I like the green nato on the original but it seems versatile. I saw the side by side pics to a real 1963 year watch movement and they looked identical except for the extra decoration which looks great. So it should last a while ? It almosts sounds to good to be true.


----------



## BLKVTR

Im glad some members are getting some service, I paid on the 16th and as far as I know the watch still hasn't shipped, of 5 or 6 emails over 2 weeks only 2 were replied and that was after payment..........


----------



## jopex

BLKVTR said:


> Im glad some members are getting some service, I paid on the 16th and as far as I know the watch still hasn't shipped, of 5 or 6 emails over 2 weeks only 2 were replied and that was after payment..........


Maybe hked can check with Thomas? In my case about a week from my payment Thomas shipped the watch. 
It is well worth the wait, watch is drop dead gorgeous!

Edit: just checked, I paid on 15th, got mail saying watch is shipped on 20th.

Anyway, since I really like the watch can someone pls write a bit about it's history (about first issue)? Was the watch ever used in military, etc.. 
Or point me somewhere to do a reading..

Few more shots:


----------



## Smoking Joe

jopex said:


> Anyway, since I really like the watch can someone pls write a bit about it's history (about first issue)? Was the watch ever used in military, etc..
> Or point me somewhere to do a reading..


Do a search here and you will find loads of discussion on it. From what I gather this 1963 is a re-issue of the original Chinese airforce chronograph that was presented to the military for appraisal in 1963. But the actual ones issued in 1965 to the pilots went through some changes so look a bit different to the initial sample runs. Although the panda versions are am entirely modern twist to the watch. (this is what I gather as there is a lot of sketchy info about). Copied from another location: "1963 re-issue"
Sea-Gull ST19 21 jewel manual wind movement.
This is a remake of the original 1963 Chinese Airforce chronograph.

The Tianjin watch company was setup in 1955 with the help of their Rusky commie comrades in order to manufacture the first "peoples watch". Code name of the operation was "Seagull". It is believed that this first design was based on a Citizen or Seiko movement. So by 1961 the Tianjin Watch Factory was already famous in China for producing the first Chinese watch. The factory was assigned to produce the first Chinese aviatic watch (chronograph) for the Air Force of the Peoples Liberation Armys (PLAAF). At the time, Tianjin did not have the tooling necessary to produce chronographs with the precision required by military pilots. So Tianjin acquired the designs and tooling of the hand-wound 19 jewel Venus 175 movement by Andre Frey of the Swiss Minerva Watch Company. 
Until october 1962 the factory preproduced three batches of the aviatic watch. By the end of 1962, 38 leaders and experts (industrial ministry, air command, naval equipment supervisors) came together for the appraisal of the watches. After the meeting the Tianjin Watch Factory received permission to begin the mass production of the watch. In 1963 the factory finished and delivered 1400 aviator watches to the Chinese Air Force.

Fast-forward four decades and the Tianjin Watch Company was no longer a nationalized company and had been incorporated as Tianjin Seagull Corporation as it is today.

Seagull 1963 reissue (with calibre ST-19 based on the Swiss Venus cal. 175)

The ST1901 movement--a modern 21-jewel version of the Venus 175, made using the vintage tooling.

The front is in simplified text while the back is in traditional text.

中国 = China
天津手表厂 = Tianjin Watch Factory

中國空軍第一隻航空碼表復刻版 = Chinese Air force first aviation chronograph re-issue engraved edition.

Case: Polished Stainless
Movement: Seagull ST19 19 Jewel chronograph (21 jewels)
Dial: Antique silver with black indexes and gold markers
Lens: Domed Acrylic
Case Back: screwdown display
Strap: Variable
Water Res.: NA
Dimensions: 38mm
Crown: 7mm x 2mm Push/pull
Thickness: 14mm
Lug Width: 18mm
Warranty: NA


----------



## jopex

▲ Very interesting read. Thank you.


----------



## Horologic

So why do the 42mm have shorter hands ? Maybe they reuse the same length hands used on 38mm watches. Wish Thomas had a long hand 42mm.


----------



## ochong

Horologic said:


> So why do the 42mm have shorter hands ? Maybe they reuse the same length hands used on 38mm watches. Wish Thomas had a long hand 42mm.


That was one of my deciding factors to go with the 38mm. The panda versions are the same it seems though strangely i'm less put off by the shorter hands on them.


----------



## Horologic

The 42mm pandas might use the same hands but with different paint. The center seconds hand seems longer though. It goes to the edge like it should. It seems like it would be easy to make longer hour and minutes hands so it was a perfect scaled up dial of the original 38mm. Maybe it's because the 42mm is so new they didn't have time to source. 

But I agree, you would never miss it on that panda. It looks fine as is. However yeah the shorter blue hands on the classic dial 42mm don't look as good as the 38mm. Not bad looking, just not as good. Realistically, I'm only going to own one of them, so I think it would be the classic solid color dial. I wish I could try the 38mm on, but I'm pretty sure it would seem small. My wrist is only 7" but flat. What's the diameter of the 38mm's dial? 34-35?


----------



## Horologic

The 42mm pandas might use the same hands but with different paint. The center seconds hand seems longer though. It seems like it would be easy to make longer hour and minutes hands so it was a perfect scaled up dial of the original 38mm. Maybe it's because the 42mm is so new they didn't have time to source. But I agree, you would never miss it on that panda. It looks fine as is. However the shorter blue hands on the classic dial 42mm don't look as good as the 38mm. Not bad looking, just not as good. Realistically, I'm only going to own of them, so it would be the classic solid color dial. I wish I could try the 38mm on, but I'm pretty sure it would seem small. My wrist is only 7" but flat. What's the diameter of the 38mm's dial? 34-35?


----------



## Jackie Wong

Hi there, this is such a gorgeous watch! May I know how much you all got it for the 38mm? Would like to get 1 for myself as a birthday gift. Your reply is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jaagiv

Message [email protected] for his pricing and shipping. Shipping likely varies depending on where you are but I'm no expert. I played $200 USD for watch and $40 USD for 1 week shipping. It arrived in 6 days. I bought the 32mm. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harry Withenfields

humanboy said:


> I've noticed that the exhibition back is extra, approx 30 euro and to be honest I'm not sure I'd be missing too much, especially as its covered in bold type obscuring a lot of the movement.


I dare say others have answered since you posted this about a month ago, but I've got a lot of messages to get through so I thought I'd answer straight away. That way I can't forget, or lose my way! The red lettering is very easily removed with sugar or even fingernails. I know as I have one, and you're right: it looks a lot nicer w/o the lettering! I got my exhibition back through Watchunique, by the way. Cheers, Harry


----------



## tmr5555

Y'all have to stop buying these watches from Thomas for a while so he can focus on delivering the forum project watches. :-D. :-D


----------



## Smoking Joe

Harry Withenfields said:


> I dare say others have answered since you posted this about a month ago, but I've got a lot of messages to get through so I thought I'd answer straight away. That way I can't forget, or lose my way! The red lettering is very easily removed with sugar or even fingernails. I know as I have one, and you're right: it looks a lot nicer w/o the lettering! I got my exhibition back through Watchunique, by the way. Cheers, Harry


The ones from Thomas no longer have the red print on the display back. Search back through the thread and photos. I got my 38mm one from Thomas with display back for about $200 two months ago. Very pleased with it. 

View attachment 1021959


----------



## jinzhouy

Just ordered my 1963 from watchunique late last night, and this morning I got email from Ivo informing the shipment via fedex, really quick! I opt the solid case back since I know for sure it is decorated ST19 inside which is reliable and beautiful (for its price) and the exhibition case back available by Ivo is expensive and also not good-looking (the letterings). It is acrylic crystal, highly domed, representing the old looking back at that time and giving a better shape for the bezel, I mean slimmer.


----------



## Rdenney

Horologic said:


> Are the indices silver on your black panda ? Wow just read the whole thread. Amazing watches. I'd prefer 42mm , that chMP3oice is easy but the original creme and panda dials are all calling me. And the movements look beautiful. Are the Pandas authentic to any of the original military issued designs or is it a modern variation ? It's really hard to pick a favorite between the black panda watch and the solid creme. The 1963 reissue has jumped a Seiko solar chronograph on my next watch to purchase list. A mechanical column wheel chronograph would be nice to have in my collection. I like the green nato on the original but it seems versatile. I saw the side by side pics to a real 1963 year watch movement and they looked identical except for the extra decoration which looks great. So it should last a while ? It almosts sounds to good to be true.


The Pandas, as well as the 42mm size, are modern variations. I haven't seen any pictures of originals with the Panda dial coloring, or with the hands used in the 42mm version.

Yes, it should last a while. Tianjin Seagull make good quality movements. But the decoration, while pleasing to the naked eye, have nothing like the fine quality of higher-end movements. Higher-end Swiss chronographs provide finer finishing much deeper into the movement, while Tianjin polishes what's visible, uses screws that are lacquered blue, and applies the imitation cotes de Geneve on the chronograph bridge. The chronograph levers on my Ebel cal. 137 and also on my Zenith are not mirror-polished as are those on the Seagull, but underneath them the plates are bridges are far more finely finished. And the cotes de Geneve on the Zenith rotor, compared with the Seagull, reveal what Geneva stripes are really supposed to look like. But that's all aesthetics, and for the price the Seagull looks nice and uses a classic design, not copied, but bought fair and square from Venus.

If you want as original an appearance as possible, the 38mm with the cream dial comes closest to one of the versions of the original PLAAF chronographs.

If it's too good to be true, it's because you are buying a special deal made directly to WUS that requires some research and personal contact to make happen, without the added costs of advertising, web pages, retailing, or formal payment processes. If it were not for the WUS experience base, it would indeed be too good to be true.

Rick "whose 1963 Reissue runs extremely well indeed" Denney


----------



## nles

Guess the LE gotta wait

View attachment 1022344


----------



## jinzhouy

Just received my Seagull 1963 this noon. Stunning, I should say. Really a small watch compared to my 44mm PAM111 Parnis homage, even smaller than my dress watch (a bit sporty though): Hamilton Valiant. It is not only small in number, it wears smaller also compared to the valiant which has also very simple design. Quality of the green canvas band is quite OK, but I would change it into leather anyway since 1) it addes height on the wrist considerably to the already not thin watch; 2) canvas does not fit my daily office setting that well. Mainly I would use it as a dress watch with a bit sport flavor. I've just ordered a chestnut leather strap with croc pattern. Lug side is really small, on my sample, it is less than 18mm.
One further thing to mention is the crown, it is unsigned, which I prefer to the signed version since it is afterall not produced by the official Tianjin Seagull.


----------



## pirho123

Received both 38&42 mm! Really nice, especially 38))


----------



## jinzhouy

One thing to ask vetarans here, I've got the watch with blue paint (or anything) on the knobs of the pushers, I suppose it is kind of protective film or the like. The problem is, I can't easily remove it. Does anyone know how to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaagiv

I had a hard time getting the blue sticker off also couldn't use my finger nail and didn't want to scratch up the pushers or use a solvent of anytype . so I used really sticky duct tape and stuck it to it then pulled the tape off which in turn pulled the blue sticker off also. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinzhouy

Thanks jaagiv, I would give it a try.


jaagiv said:


> I had a hard time getting the blue sticker off also couldn't use my finger nail and didn't want to scratch up the pushers or use a solvent of anytype . so I used really sticky duct tape and stuck it to it then pulled the tape off which in turn pulled the blue sticker off also.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nutsinmay

Hi can you tell me did you get your seagull1963 from Thomas. Only I have been trying to contact Thomas but his email keeps failing.?


----------



## samanderson

I just scratched it off with my fingernail - but I'm sure there is a more sophisticated way


----------



## Horologic

Rdenney said:


> The Pandas, as well as the 42mm size, are modern variations. I haven't seen any pictures of originals with the Panda dial coloring, or with the hands used in the 42mm version. Yes, it should last a while. Tianjin Seagull make good quality movements. But the decoration, while pleasing to the naked eye, have nothing like the fine quality of higher-end movements. Higher-end Swiss chronographs provide finer finishing much deeper into the movement, while Tianjin polishes what's visible, uses screws that are lacquered blue, and applies the imitation cotes de Geneve on the chronograph bridge. The chronograph levers on my Ebel cal. 137 and also on my Zenith are not mirror-polished as are those on the Seagull, but underneath them the plates are bridges are far more finely finished. And the cotes de Geneve on the Zenith rotor, compared with the Seagull, reveal what Geneva stripes are really supposed to look like. But that's all aesthetics, and for the price the Seagull looks nice and uses a classic design, not copied, but bought fair and square from Venus. If you want as original an appearance as possible, the 38mm with the cream dial comes closest to one of the versions of the original PLAAF chronographs. If it's too good to be true, it's because you are buying a special deal made directly to WUS that requires some research and personal contact to make happen, without the added costs of advertising, web pages, retailing, or formal payment processes. If it were not for the WUS experience base, it would indeed be too good to be true. Rick "whose 1963 Reissue runs extremely well indeed" Denney


 Hi. I've read all your posts in this thread and the old one. I remember you mentioning before how the stripes are not done as well as a Swiss movement and how the bottom plate is smooth without perlage. You sure have a lot of knowledge. I guess you have been into watches long before joining the forum. Even I can see the difference looking at the ST19 vs a Zenith or some other movements. But I am still impressed by what it has. I haven't seen any movements nearly as well decorated for $200, let alone a column wheel chronograph. It looks better than the $500 Seiko 6R15 watche movements. I want the 38mm because of the hands but I really fear it will be too small. I found a side by side pic on the web of a 38mm next to a speedmaster. The Seagull looked tiny. I tried on a speedmaster last year and thought I wouldn't mind if the dial had been a little bigger so I guess that doesn't bode well for me and the 38mm. I wonder if Thomas has any plans of putting longer blue hands on the 42mm version? Maybe I will email him and ask.


----------



## Horologic

jinzhouy said:


> Just received my Seagull 1963 this noon. Stunning, I should say. Really a small watch compared to my 44mm PAM111 Parnis homage, even smaller than my dress watch (a bit sporty though): Hamilton Valiant. It is not only small in number, it wears smaller also compared to the valiant which has also very simple design. Quality of the green canvas band is quite OK, but I would change it into leather anyway since 1) it addes height on the wrist considerably to the already not thin watch; 2) canvas does not fit my daily office setting that well. Mainly I would use it as a dress watch with a bit sport flavor. I've just ordered a chestnut leather strap with croc pattern. Lug side is really small, on my sample, it is less than 18mm. One further thing to mention is the crown, it is unsigned, which I prefer to the signed version since it is afterall not produced by the official Tianjin Seagull.


 Hey there, so did you get a 38mm? And the crown wasn't signed ? Is that how they come now? Was the old signed crown with the seagull logo made by HK Seagull vs Tianjin Seagull, the maker of the mvmt? I read there are actually two different Seagull companies in China. Did the other signed crown have a different logo than Tianjin, or you just prefer the plain out of principle since you it wasn't made by the movement manufacturer ?


----------



## Horologic

pirho123 said:


> Received both 38&42 mm! Really nice, especially 38))


 Hi if you have a chance I would love pics of both next to each other and some wrist shots. I'm trying to decide on the 38 or 42. Thanks a million!


----------



## jinzhouy

I followed jaagiv's way and works! But still I use my fingernail for a little bit.



samanderson said:


> I just scratched it off with my fingernail - but I'm sure there is a more sophisticated way


----------



## jinzhouy

Horologic said:


> Hey there, so did you get a 38mm? And the crown wasn't signed ? Is that how they come now? Was the old signed crown with the seagull logo made by HK Seagull vs Tianjin Seagull, the maker of the mvmt? I read there are actually two different Seagull companies in China. Did the other signed crown have a different logo than Tianjin, or you just prefer the plain out of principle since you it wasn't made by the movement manufacturer ?


Yes, it's 38mm, the only option there. I ordered mine from watchunique.com since I'm living in Belgium and they ship from holland. I'm no patient person to wait for shipment from hk. As for the crown, it's already mentioned earlier in this thread that watches from watchunique.com come with unsigned crown. I'm not sure whether there's production line in hk for seagull or it's just a sales site, at least according to the official seagull (Tianjin) website there is no 1963 model. Instead they have their own model: d304. The seagull hk website itself is down now. I don't know what happened to it, but at least at the moment there is no evidence to prove the 1963 model as official product from seagull, either from Tianjin or hk.


----------



## Rdenney

The movement is from Tianjin, at the least. Nobody else makes it, near as I can tell, since its not a regular production item. 

Where stuff is made in China always seems to be a mystery. But I bet much of this watch comes straight from Tianjin, though perhaps in pieces. I have nothing on which to base that speculation on. But given Seagull HK's (Tsinlien) comments in the other thread, I'm pretty sure they do not make this watch or have anything to do with it. 

Rick "it's a different world" Denney


----------



## Rdenney

Horologic said:


> Hi. I've read all your posts in this thread and the old one. I remember you mentioning before how the stripes are not done as well as a Swiss movement and how the bottom plate is smooth without perlage. You sure have a lot of knowledge. I guess you have been into watches long before joining the forum. Even I can see the difference looking at the ST19 vs a Zenith or some other movements. But I am still impressed by what it has. I haven't seen any movements nearly as well decorated for $200, let alone a column wheel chronograph....


Knowledge is easy--the Internet is a vast store of it. Understanding is harder, and there my past experience collecting and restoring antique clocks (not to mention my training as an engineer) has provided the basic horological underestanding. A base of understanding makes it much easier to filter through all that knowledge that is just a Google search away. The ability to explain things is hardest of all, and I still struggle with it, even though it's how I make my living.

My Zenith is my biggest-wearing watch, even though my Ebel BTR Chrono and my Ebel Aquatica diver are nominally bigger. But my 1963 Reissue is not my smallest watch--my vintage watches go down to 35mm. They only look wrong if you decide they look wrong, though any watch of any size can be poorly proportioned. The Zenith is beautifully proportioned, and while it is large, its size never makes one think of the word "goofy" the way many large watches do. (And at 42mm, the Zenith is not exactly huge compared to the goofier examples out there.) Here are both on my 8" wrist:

















I don't think I'm really prepared to say that the 38mm 1963 is too small.

With the domed acrylic crystal, it is more bulbous than many modern watches. But it's a 1963 Reissue, and in the early 60's, that was the look for fine watches. Here's my 36mm 1962ish Ebel watch that has a similar look:









(Sorry for the mediocre iPhone photos. I made these pics for WRUW threads.)

Yes, the decoration on the Seagull is quite nice for a $200 watch. My point was that they came up with quick and easy ways to make it look nice, versus the more laborious finissage of more expensive Swiss watches. I have no complaint about the difference--this is not a $5000 or $8000 watch being given away--but it does compare quite favorably with watches in the sub-kilobuck range that are usually minimally decorated. It is every bit worthy of the display back. The movement in my Poljot is perhaps an apt comparison--new, these watches were approximately competitively priced:









One would like to think that in return for less decoration, the movement would be better made where it counts, but I have no evidence to support that claim (and some that refutes it). With these two, the Seagull is definitely the much better value.

Rick "contemplating a post entitled 'what do you get for your money?' comparing my four chronos" Denney


----------



## Jackie Wong

Just got mine from Thomas. Ordered on monday and got it today. Disappointed with the red second hand not placed exactly at 60 second mark (a little left from 60 second mark) and I'm OCD with it. How can I fix it? >.<


----------



## xingfenzhen

Jackie Wong said:


> Just got mine from Thomas. Ordered on monday and got it today. Disappointed with the red second hand not placed exactly at 60 second mark (a little left from 60 second mark) and I'm OCD with it. How can I fix it? >.<
> View attachment 1027397


Always look at the watch a little angled to the left?


----------



## samanderson

I had a similar problem, but mine was slightly to the right of the 60. It annoyed me too. I had to send mine back to Thomas because of another problem (dial surface flaking off) and I mentioned the off-centre second hand. He aligned it for me.

If it is always going to bother you then it might be worth sending it back to him. I'd email him first but I'm sure that he'd be happy to align it for you. You would probably have to pay for postage to HK but he pays for return postage.


----------



## Jackie Wong

Contacted with him, but it is a pain to send back to HK. I will just pray harder that no other issue or else I'm forced to send it back then. Mine is just a little small bar before 60sec. So to make it look better I'm gonna look at the watch from left rather than middle.


----------



## Horologic

Rdenney said:


> The movement is from Tianjin, at the least. Nobody else makes it, near as I can tell, since its not a regular production item. Where stuff is made in China always seems to be a mystery. But I bet much of this watch comes straight from Tianjin, though perhaps in pieces. I have nothing on which to base that speculation on. But given Seagull HK's (Tsinlien) comments in the other thread, I'm pretty sure they do not make this watch or have anything to do with it.


 I found a post from AlbertaTime on another .uk watch forum from a year ago. He said these western market 1963 reissues are the child of Tsinlien Seagull HK. And that among mainland Chinese collectors, considered incorrect or unauthentic. He also said he owns one and it is a good watch, but many feel the quality control is not up to the level of a Tianjin Seagull. That maybe a valid point, but the D304's cost a lot more and are apparently sold out. I'm less interested in historical accuracy than I am with getting a unique looking mechanical chronograph without breaking the bank. Maybe Tsinlien buys the movements from Tianjin ? I would post a link if I knew it was allowed.. I know some forums don't like links to "competing" forums. But I found it by googling Seagull D304. It's one of the top 5 hits. Maybe AlbertaTime will comment?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Jackie Wong said:


> Contacted with him, but it is a pain to send back to HK. I will just pray harder that no other issue or else I'm forced to send it back then. Mine is just a little small bar before 60sec. So to make it look better I'm gonna look at the watch from left rather than middle.


It's still the best looking watch in the watch box, am I right? Sometime in the next few years it'll want a service and you can get it corrected then. Until then it's an idiosyncratic quirk that makes you love it even more.

A bit like that mole on Cindy Crawford's arse cheek she once showed me.

Ric


----------



## Rdenney

No one person that's telling knows everything. I doubt that Tsinlien 1.) has an ST19 line and tooling setup, or 2.) would sell through Thomas given what they wrote at the end of the last thread. If I'm right (and who knows?), then Tsinlien was buying movements from Tianjin and Thomas is not buying movements from Tsinlien. By nobody who's telling really knows. Seagull HK don't currently sell an St19 watch that I see, and Tianjn has only done so for a period. I have a hard time believing that Tsnlien or anybody else has sold enough hand-wind chronos to be worth duplicating the Venus tooling in the original line in Tianjin. 

As to what is "authentic", none of them are. They are all remakes of an old, cheap watch for military use when China lacked the wealth it has today. There are pictures of the various versions of those old watches, which I linked in an earlier post. It seems to me that the D304 Reissue (which was a limited run and priced accordingly) from Tianjin was modeled on one such, and the Tsinlien and now Thomas's versions are modeled on a different one. Where they get the parts other than the movement I don't know, though I think it's likely they use the same network of factories that Tianjin does.

Some facts would be nice, but such things are rare. I tried to get the (American) importer of custom-designed (by the American) Chinese tubas to tell me which factory he was using, and he would not. There is not much protection for intellectual property in China, and secretiveness seems to have become a business culture there to protect it. 

Rick "making no assertions" Denney


----------



## JWGTI

With Ed's help, I finally got my own 1963 reissue from Thomas today. It was an anxious period of two week waiting for the watch, but I finally have it on my wrist now.
I have to say that no picture does this watch justice, it is absolutely gorgeous in person.

Here comes the obligatory wrist shot:


----------



## BLKVTR

I can't wait for mine to arrive!!!!


----------



## Frankhsu889

Got both from Thomas when I was in HK last month.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robocaspar

Just paid for my 1963 38mm with display back thanks to Ed. 

And now I play the waiting game... giggidy.


----------



## gogmeister

Hi, I've only just joined the forum to get on the bandwagon with this watch. I've found out about the "Mr Thomas" option from previous posts and have written to him. Still no answer, but, I'm relieved to hear that it's not uncommon these days, and that he's still delivering watches. 
In that respect, could I ask you if you have his physical address in Hong Kong, where he can be reached for face-to-face purchase (if he doesn't mind)? I have a friend in HK who's coming over in a few months and she could bring me the watch, so I could avoid shipping and customs costs (yay!). If it's not a secret, what's the current price, and is the WUS discount still valid (how do I get it?)?
Thanks!


----------



## Rdenney

gogmeister said:


> Hi, I've only just joined the forum to get on the bandwagon with this watch. I've found out about the "Mr Thomas" option from previous posts and have written to him. Still no answer, but, I'm relieved to hear that it's not uncommon these days, and that he's still delivering watches.
> In that respect, could I ask you if you have his physical address in Hong Kong, where he can be reached for face-to-face purchase (if he doesn't mind)? I have a friend in HK who's coming over in a few months and she could bring me the watch, so I could avoid shipping and customs costs (yay!). If it's not a secret, what's the current price, and is the WUS discount still valid (how do I get it?)?
> Thanks!


Most recently, he was charging $200 plus shipping for the 38mm version. I think the 42mm version is maybe $25 more. EMS shipping is $40 or a bit less.

Thomas travels frequently, and is not always able to respond to emails as fast as people sometimes expect. But he does get to it, by all accounts. Buying from him is about as low-risk as it gets as a remote purchase from around the world.

If you are in the U.S., the price is low enough that there is no duty. Mine was in my hands with no additional charge in about a week, using EMS shipping.

Rick "thinking the price is right" Denney


----------



## Robocaspar

gogmeister said:


> Hi, I've only just joined the forum to get on the bandwagon with this watch. I've found out about the "Mr Thomas" option from previous posts and have written to him. Still no answer, but, I'm relieved to hear that it's not uncommon these days, and that he's still delivering watches.
> In that respect, could I ask you if you have his physical address in Hong Kong, where he can be reached for face-to-face purchase (if he doesn't mind)? I have a friend in HK who's coming over in a few months and she could bring me the watch, so I could avoid shipping and customs costs (yay!). If it's not a secret, what's the current price, and is the WUS discount still valid (how do I get it?)?
> Thanks!


Ed (HKed) helped me with the details. I sent payment to Thomas directly. The next night I sent Thomas a email inquiring whether he received payment. The next morning Thomas responded and that same afternoon he notified me the watch was shipped. Pretty fast work from Thomas imo.


----------



## BLKVTR

Mine arrived yesterday and after removing all the fibres and fine hairs from the movement and winding and setting her up the red chrono seconds hand sometimes resets at 60/12 o'clock, it seems to keep good time over the last 30 hours or so I'm happy with it over all and considering the 42mm panda. I would also be very careful when wearing it I brushed lightly past a piece of cardboard and it left large scratches luckily most have polished out. Big thanks to EDHK too.


----------



## hked

Scratches on the acrylic crystal or case?

Looks great on your wrist


----------



## BLKVTR

hked said:


> Scratches on the acrylic crystal or case?
> 
> Looks great on your wrist


On the acrylic, the above pic is per scratches I have managed to get most of them out with toothpaste was all my fault....


----------



## Smoking Joe

BLKVTR said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and after removing all the fibres and fine hairs from the movement and winding and setting her up the red chrono seconds hand sometimes resets at 60/12 o'clock, it seems to keep good time over the last 30 hours or so I'm happy with it over all and considering the 42mm panda. I would also be very careful when wearing it I brushed lightly past a piece of cardboard and it left large scratches luckily most have polished out. Big thanks to EDHK too.


Cardboard can really scratch acrylic crystals, happens alot to my Omega Seamater but 30 seconds with Displex and it is polished out. You should hear me go mental when my missus places a cardboard box on my car!! They are murder on paintwork too!
But in the last 2 months of wearing my 1963 daily the crystal is still scratch free.  I much prefer acrylic as any knicks or scratches can be polished out.
I am concerned with your mention of fibres and hairs in the movement?!?? You could see them through the case back?
And the red hand is meant to reset to 60/12, or do you mean that sometimes it does not?


----------



## BLKVTR

Smoking Joe said:


> Cardboard can really scratch acrylic crystals, happens alot to my Omega Seamater but 30 seconds with Displex and it is polished out. You should hear me go mental when my missus places a cardboard box on my car!! They are murder on paintwork too!
> But in the last 2 months of wearing my 1963 daily the crystal is still scratch free.  I much prefer acrylic as any knicks or scratches can be polished out.
> I am concerned with your mention of fibres and hairs in the movement?!?? You could see them through the case back?
> And the red hand is meant to reset to 60/12, or do you mean that sometimes it does not?


I have managed to polish most of the scratches out now, I could see a fine hair through the case back when I first looked at the movement so I got my magnifying glasses and there were also 3 very fine fibres from clothes or similar so I just whipped the back off and tweezered them all out no problem. Re the red hand resetting sometimes its on 58.5, 59, 59.5 or 60 so I've got it on 60 and am leaving it there.


----------



## Mister Mike

This might be old news, but I noticed that Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 carries both the 37mm and 42mm models, complete with his own 2-year warranty. He has a superb reputation over at the Russian forum.


----------



## CarGuyR35

Mister Mike said:


> This might be old news, but I noticed that Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 carries both the 37mm and 42mm models, complete with his own 2-year warranty. He has a superb reputation over at the Russian forum.


I Just ordered the 42mm version from him today, based on the reviews from the Russian forum. His response to email has been excellent so hopefully the watch will be good.


----------



## Willy320

hello,i would wish to buy the seagull 1963, if possible with glass saphyre (acrilic the raye quickly, if I understand well ?) and with display case, after 38 or 42 mm (it's same for the style)with how much can one estimate this watch (delivery towards France)
thank's


----------



## nles

2 quick shot, just got it today after being held by custom for a week. Better ship to Malaysia next time, tax free for watch.


----------



## Robocaspar

nles said:


> View attachment 1046071
> 
> View attachment 1046070
> 
> 2 quick shot, just got it today after being held by custom for a week. Better ship to Malaysia next time, tax free for watch.


Congrats, but is that dust I see on the movement.


----------



## Rdenney

Robocaspar said:


> Congrats, but is that dust I see on the movement.


Doubtful--mine is clean. But it is awfully hard to keep dust off the display back unless paying particular attention to that. It will be especially apparent under directional lighting.

Rick "dust happens" Denney


----------



## JWhitfield

Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on the SeaGull 1963 to add to my growing collection, but I can't decide whether to go with WatchUnique or with Thomas. I'm in Canada (Toronto) if that makes any difference, and I want the 38mm version.

With WatchUnique the cost will be about $238 CAD with shipping on 1963 with the leather band without the display back case. I also believe their watches are acrylic. I like the leather band and don't necessarily like the NATO it otherwise comes on.

With Thomas the cost seems to be $220 CAD (USD and CAD are roughly equivalent these days), but you get it on the NATO strap. I'm not sure if Thomas' watches are acrylic or sapphire, but I think they come standard with the display back.

So, Thomas is cheaper and gives you a display back, but I want the leather and care less about the display back, and would expect to pay $40 for a leather band. This means I'm leaning toward WatchUnique.

Is there anything I'm missing? Some other reason Thomas would be better?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## tmr5555

From what i see both the leather and nato straps are of the lower quality, so don't base your decision on that, you'll be tossing them pretty soon anyways.

The display caseback is nice, because sooner or later you get curious about the movement, try to open the caseback and ruin it by using some inappropriate tool like a screwdriver or something.

Thomas is also cheaper (his watches have acrylic crystals too).

I'd say two-nil to Thomas, right?

The watchunique version has the thinner crown though (same diameter, but thinner).


----------



## Willy320

to Thomas/hked : the watch is delivered in wood box ? 
parcel box in polystyrene for shipping ?
thank's


----------



## JWhitfield

So, in the end Thomas won out as it just is the better deal. Before I go ahead and purchase though I've got to pick out a strap. I was thinking dark brown leather, maybe croc embossed. Does anyone has any ideas on straps. I've seen Hirsch has a good reputation and so does Bradystraps (though I don't know if their built in spring bars will fit the 1963). All ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Willy320

mine is ordered  , I am in a hurry


----------



## Robocaspar

Mine should arrive today!


----------



## Rdenney

JWhitfield said:


> So, in the end Thomas won out as it just is the better deal. Before I go ahead and purchase though I've got to pick out a strap. I was thinking dark brown leather, maybe croc embossed. Does anyone has any ideas on straps. I've seen Hirsch has a good reputation and so does Bradystraps (though I don't know if their built in spring bars will fit the 1963). All ideas much appreciated.


Mine with a Stuller leather strap with cream-colored stitching:









It was fine, but a little too elegant for a pilot watch. So, I tried this DiModell untapered strap that is thicker, and I like it:















Rick "liking the thick, straight strap better" Denney


----------



## Robocaspar

I just received my 1963 from Thomas. Watch looks great however I have 2 issues with the chronograph function. 

1. When stopping the chronograph the red second hand jumps back a little, then if I restart the chronograph without resetting the red second hand jumps forward. This seems to happen mostly when the second hand is between 0 and 30 minute markers. 

2. I just noticed this while staring at the 30 minute sub dial. The subdial minute hand doesn't advance continuously. Instead whenever the red second hand reachs the 12 marker the subdial minute hand advances half a minute then jumps to the next minute. (Edit. When the subdial minute hand advances/jumps I hear a click from the movement). 

Are these issues/quirks normal with the ST19 or other people's 1963?


----------



## JWGTI

JWhitfield said:


> So, in the end Thomas won out as it just is the better deal. Before I go ahead and purchase though I've got to pick out a strap. I was thinking dark brown leather, maybe croc embossed. Does anyone has any ideas on straps. I've seen Hirsch has a good reputation and so does Bradystraps (though I don't know if their built in spring bars will fit the 1963). All ideas much appreciated.


I really disliked the green NATO strap that came with the watch from Thomas, so I went ahead and picked up a Hirsch Liberty from Panatime.


----------



## Verdict

I like the history of this watch but I really cannot decide if I like the look of the watch. It looks fantastic but just a tad old school for me.


----------



## Rdenney

Robocaspar said:


> I just received my 1963 from Thomas...
> 1. When stopping the chronograph the red second hand jumps back a little, then if I restart the chronograph without resetting the red second hand jumps forward. This seems to happen mostly when the second hand is between 0 and 30 minute markers.
> 
> 2. I just noticed this while staring at the 30 minute sub dial. The subdial minute hand doesn't advance continuously. Instead whenever the red second hand reachs the 12 marker the subdial minute hand advances half a minute then jumps to the next minute. (Edit. When the subdial minute hand advances/jumps I hear a click from the movement).
> 
> Are these issues/quirks normal with the ST19 or other people's 1963?


1. If the jump is less than a second, this is normal for all chronographs that engage intermediate wheels to start the central seconds hand. Even my sometimes Zenith will jump a bit on starting. The watches with a vertical clutch solve this problem, but that was a later innovation.

2. Normal. The central seconds wheel has a single tooth that engages just one tooth of the minute totalizer wheel as it passes. The minute totalizer also has a detent on that wheel to keep it aligned with the minute markers. That passing tooth will nudge the minute wheel enough to overcome the detent, at which time the minute wheel will jump to the next minute. This is a good feature of the original Venus design, and makes the minute totalizer easier to read. My Ebel cal. 137 doesn't have it, but my Zenith El Primero does.

Rick "a vintage design with vintage features" Denney


----------



## samanderson

+1


----------



## yande

Hi, I haven't been around here for awhile, but tonight over on the Omega Forum, a guy (Edit: oops sorry Ron) posted a pic of (What I think is) an LE 1963, 50th Anniversary, with clear case back, stating as such. Wow, it was nice.

Anyone heard about these, availability?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/three-best-848879-2.html#post6223223


----------



## Smoking Joe

yande said:


> Hi, I haven't been around here for awhile, but tonight over on the Omega Forum, a guy posted a pic of (What I think is) an LE 1963, 50th Anniversary, with clear case back, stating as such. Wow, it was nice.
> 
> Anyone heard about these, availability?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/three-best-848879-2.html#post6223223


The watch on the left is the 1963 and this being 2013 means that this is the 50th anniversary of the prototype. But it is the same as the standard 38mm 1963 with display back, so not actually a special 50th anniversary model or anything.
The "50th Anniversary" watch in the middle is a different watch altogether.


----------



## yande

Thanks for that Smoking Joe. Yes, I got all of that, though with the 0002 inscripted on the case back, I thought it had to have some meaning. Thanks.

My 1963.
Photo'd by mate fluppyboy...


----------



## hked

Smoking Joe said:


> The watch on the left is the 1963 and this being 2013 means that this is the 50th anniversary of the prototype. But it is the same as the standard 38mm 1963 with display back, so not actually a special 50th anniversary model or anything.
> The "50th Anniversary" watch in the middle is a different watch altogether.


I think it is Ron's 42mm 1963 Panda dial LE0002. It was posted on the 1st page of this thread, but was eaten by the 'Attachment Monster'. Although I'm sure Ron will post it again if I ask nicely. Front and back please my friend. :-d


----------



## Smoking Joe

Actually sorry I didn't notice the number on it, nor knew you have a 1963! Lovely photo by the way! You friend knows how to take them! 

As hked says above, looking at the photo again I see the number and it looks like the 42mm version indeed.


----------



## MHe225

hked said:


> .... I'm sure Ron will post it again if I ask nicely. Front and back please my friend. :-d


Happy to oblige, Ed. But only because you asked very nicely in post #225 .....

Original 38 mm 1963 Reissue next to 42 mm Panda Edition:














42 mm 1963 Reissue Panda Edition:














and a close-up of the ST19 movement:








Thanks for asking, Ed, Mark ;-)

Ron


----------



## whatsinaname

Just signed up because this forum looks like the best place to ask. Anyone know if Thomas is taking orders right now? How long does he usually take to respond once you've sent him an email?


----------



## Rdenney

whatsinaname said:


> Just signed up because this forum looks like the best place to ask. Anyone know if Thomas is taking orders right now? How long does he usually take to respond once you've sent him an email?


Usually within a few days, unless he's away from Hong Kong. That is the only way to find out what he has at the moment.

Rick "he will accept Paypal, but communicate first to get the total" Denney


----------



## whatsinaname

Rdenney said:


> Usually within a few days, unless he's away from Hong Kong. That is the only way to find out what he has at the moment.
> 
> Rick "he will accept Paypal, but communicate first to get the total" Denney


Appreciate your response. I will wait to hear back from him (only been 2 days since I've sent him an email). Thanks.


----------



## yande

Thomas has left Hong Kong for the time being.
His last correspondence (below) to me, before posting out 3 x 42mm 1963's. |>:-d

_"Please feel free to confrim me before the date 23 April.__Because I have a business trip to Basel Swiss watch clock fair._
_I will be there until 9 of May 2013."

_I, and I am sure I am not alone, am very envious.!!


----------



## Willy320

Hello guys 
1963 receptionned today  (could have arrived earlier if the zoll/custom had not made zeal :rodekaart
but shipping in one week,Respect,thank's to Hked and Thomas |>

very nice watch ,colors,finition,size (no small,no big),movement very cute (to compare my others watch)

A+ Willy;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Willy320 said:


> Hello guys
> 1963 receptionned today  (could have arrived earlier if the zoll/custom had not made zeal :rodekaart
> but shipping in one week,Respect,thank's to Hked and Thomas |>
> 
> very nice watch ,colors,finition,size (no small,no big),movement very cute (to compare my others watch)
> 
> A+ Willy;-)


Congratulations. Sweet thing, innit?

Ric


----------



## hked

Glad you like it Willy, finally picked one up myself and loving it so far!



Willy320 said:


> Hello guys
> 1963 receptionned today  (could have arrived earlier if the zoll/custom had not made zeal :rodekaart
> but shipping in one week,Respect,thank's to Hked and Thomas |>
> 
> very nice watch ,colors,finition,size (no small,no big),movement very cute (to compare my others watch)
> 
> A+ Willy;-)


----------



## yande

Ordered three 42mm's on Monday, and they arrived here (Australia) Friday. very impressed.

They are very photogenic, not to mention pleasant on the wrist.



I have watches, 96, 97 and 98. So I guess they are LE, though of how many is not specified.... :-d :-s





Nicely done Thomas, thanks...


----------



## Darth Hotdog

I received this perfectly proportioned 1963 from Thomas yesterday and its even better than I imagined!

























































Many thanks to Thomas and Eddy!

Cheers,


----------



## qualizon

can someone PM me the contact of Thomas if I want to acquire this watch? and how much does it cost? I also saw another variety of this air force watch with panda dial Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm White - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch

Do you guys know if Thomas sell it too?

Thanks ahead!


----------



## samanderson

All the information is appears multiple times on this thread. Have a read through it.


----------



## yande

OK, I admit, I stepped away from this thread (well actually the older one) some time back, and have spent the last hour or more catching up.
First up, Thanks Rick "Who writes great posts" Denney, for the obvious.

And for the purists, 
Yes, I did buy three of these...



But I will be keeping this one.. (Another Pic by my mate (and WUS member) Fluppyboy


,
Above is the first 1963 I bought. (Actually my wife who is Chinese bought it for me.) After that one I bought around another 8 (or more) from Thomas. I am not sure how the other eight ended up, but with this one, a cir-clip detached from a pusher, and hence as I was very proudly showing "my 1963" to another WUS member, the pusher came out in his hand... Oops! That was after the crystal landed in my lap, the first time I ever wore it..... A little QC issue I would suggest. Fortunately it snapped back in without too much trouble and it was a huge learning curve replacing the cir clip with instruction from Thomas.
(NB: Thomas wanted me to send the watch back when advised of both issues, but thankfully I didn't need to do that. I really don't like troubling good people unless absolutely necessary.
Pretty sure I made posts about these issues in the old thread...

Whilst I love this watch, it is not a daily wearer, though I admire those for which it is.. As far as wearing it around water, after attaching the misplaced cir clip, and looking at the pusher set up, I would not let my 1963 anywhere near water, water vapour, or steam.
That being said by someone whose Omega Speedmaster 3570.50 had water ingress resultant from a rain storm. (That one was due to a faulty pusher seal installed during production) So I too am hesitant to take my watches near water, though this one (below) hits the water occasionally. @600M WR I really should not have to worry.



One question?
The numbers on the back of the 42mm, in my case 0096. Is that merely a watch number, or indicative of a Limited Edition, albeit of 9999 pieces? I read Hked's post relative to this, but is there any other clarification?


----------



## Skitalets

Just ordered mine from Thomas, 38mm. This is 110% Rick Denney's fault for bringing his to the Washington GTG two weeks ago. 

In reality, this has been an inevitability just waiting to happen, this and my OKEAH make a fantastic little collection of two. They're the only chronos I have, and likely the only ones I need unless I eventually cave and buy a Speedy Pro. 

Will post pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Rdenney

Skitalets said:


> Just ordered mine from Thomas, 38mm. This is 110% Rick Denney's fault for bringing his to the Washington GTG two weeks ago.


I. Did. Not. Have sex with that woman.

Rick "oops, wrong denial" Denney


----------



## Robocaspar

I did a couple of adjustments to my 1963 because it was running at 35s a day, still within specs I know but a little too fast for me. 

Had to get used to the micro adjustments but after a few tries it is now running at -7s. Hurray!


----------



## samanderson

Well done with the adjustment. Do you mind telling me how you did it, as mine is at about +30s?


----------



## Robocaspar

samanderson said:


> Well done with the adjustment. Do you mind telling me how you did it, as mine is at about +30s?


This pic essentially explains it. Attempt at your own risk of course. I used a toothpick to avoid accidental magnetism. Go slow and gentle in micro-movements. Case back is screw in.


----------



## samanderson

Thanks very much for the pic - it really helps. I'll give it a crack and see how I go.


----------



## Robocaspar

Crown & Buckle is having a Spring Sale. I picked up a bunch of leather nato straps for 8$ each. Here's the natural colour 18mm one sitting on my 1963.


----------



## Skitalets

Mine just arrived from Thomas, and I really wish I hadn't waited so long to order one. This is a great looking watch.










It does have the old case back printing, not sure how Thomas determines which to send as I thought this had changed.










Also worth noting is that the strap is kind of a NATO/standard hybrid. The strap does pass under the watch with protection against a broken spring bar, but it fastens via Tang buckle. I like this stock strap but will buy some 18mm NATOs (I like that natural leather above!) and maybe a nice leather strap for business casual wear.










Will have to work out a rotation for this and my OKEAH, as both deserve a lot of wrist time.


----------



## astateofbliss

Where can I get one of these?


----------



## Skitalets

astateofbliss said:


> Where can I get one of these?


Email Thomas, I believe his address is in this thread.


----------



## astateofbliss

Any idea if Thomas has the same watches available on the seagull1963 website?

Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm Gold - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch


----------



## samanderson

You need to read this thread before asking basic questions. It contains all the information you are looking for.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ordering process which I'll copy and paste here every few pages or so:

1. Decide if you want the 38mm ($200 plus shipping) or the 42mm (I think $220 plus shipping).

2. Order by sending an email to the famous and trustworthy Thomas in Hong Kong, address is: [email protected]

3. He then sends you your shipping options, confirms price, etc.

4. You decide EMS (very very foolish to do otherwise) which is another $25-$40 depending on your location.

5. You Paypal Thomas (using [email protected]) the full amount.

6. Your watch arrives 1-2 weeks later.

7. You are so overwhelmed with emotions that you're speechless for 24 hours.

Go and buy. Report back here with pictures when you're done.

Ric


----------



## Chascomm

Skitalets said:


> Also worth noting is that the strap is kind of a NATO/standard hybrid. The strap does pass under the watch with protection against a broken spring bar, but it fastens via Tang buckle.


A small point of detail; what you describe _is_ a classic NATO pattern, not to be confused with some heavy-duty diver straps that are similar to a NATO but without the tang buckle.


----------



## weesiang

Very nice watch, superb tempting, just drop thomas and email. hahaha... excited.


----------



## yande

Ric Capucho said:


> Ordering process which I'll copy and paste here every few pages or so:
> 
> 1. Decide if you want the 37mm ($200 plus shipping) or the 42mm (I think $220 plus shipping).
> 
> 2. Order by sending an email to the famous and trustworthy Thomas in Hong Kong, address is: [email protected]
> 
> 3. He then sends you your shipping options, confirms price, etc.
> 
> 4. You decide EMS (very very foolish to do otherwise) which is another $25-$40 depending on your location.
> 
> 5. You Paypal Thomas (using [email protected]) the full amount.
> 
> 6. Your watch arrives 1-2 weeks later.
> 
> 7. You are so overwhelmed with emotions that you're speechless for 24 hours.
> 
> Go and buy. Report back here with pictures when you're done.
> 
> Ric


I can only conclude that you are a kind and giving person!! May karma find you well! :-!


----------



## Rdenney

yande said:


> I can only conclude that you are a kind and giving person!! May karma find you well! :-!


Hmmmm. It is surprising that Mr. Capucho can be so lucid after several days of wantonly celebrating the unexpected availability of a red dial on the ST5 project watch.

But I'm compelled to point out that the smaller one is 38mm, not 37mm.

Rick "so Ric won't perpetuate that loss of a millimeter every few pages" Denney


----------



## Ric Capucho

Rdenney said:


> Hmmmm. It is surprising that Mr. Capucho can be so lucid after several days of wantonly celebrating the unexpected availability of a red dial on the ST5 project watch.
> 
> But I'm compelled to point out that the smaller one is 38mm, not 37mm.
> 
> Rick "so Ric won't perpetuate that loss of a millimeter every few pages" Denney


The watch has regrown that extra millimetre, good sir. And Capucho's are *rarely* lucid. We tried it once, but didn't enjoy it.

Ric


----------



## astateofbliss

yande said:


> I can only conclude that you are a kind and giving person!! May karma find you well! :-!


I agree...


----------



## astateofbliss

Ric Capucho, 
Thank you for the details...


----------



## FitzroyTom

Ric Capucho said:


> Ordering process which I'll copy and paste here every few pages or so:
> 
> 1. Decide if you want the 38mm ($200 plus shipping) or the 42mm (I think $220 plus shipping).
> 
> 2. Order by sending an email to the famous and trustworthy Thomas in Hong Kong, address is: [email protected]
> 
> 3. He then sends you your shipping options, confirms price, etc.
> 
> 4. You decide EMS (very very foolish to do otherwise) which is another $25-$40 depending on your location.
> 
> 5. You Paypal Thomas (using [email protected]) the full amount.
> 
> 6. Your watch arrives 1-2 weeks later.
> 
> 7. You are so overwhelmed with emotions that you're speechless for 24 hours.
> 
> Go and buy. Report back here with pictures when you're done.
> 
> Ric


Or if you happen to be in Hong Kong for a Holiday you can email Thomas and arrange to meet him somewhere, or visit him at his office and purchase the watches in person.


----------



## revad

Is there anything special I should put in my email when emailing Thomas? I have been trying for about 6 weeks now trying to buy a watch from him, but I have never received a reply. I've checked my spam box, emailed from different email accounts, ect. Any help?


----------



## Ric Capucho

revad said:


> Is there anything special I should put in my email when emailing Thomas? I have been trying for about 6 weeks now trying to buy a watch from him, but I have never received a reply. I've checked my spam box, emailed from different email accounts, ect. Any help?


No there isn't... very strange, as Thomas is normally extremely attentive. Perhaps *your* email address is flowing into *his* spam filter? Do you have a special email provider?

Ri


----------



## revad

Ric Capucho said:


> No there isn't... very strange, as Thomas is normally extremely attentive. Perhaps *your* email address is flowing into *his* spam filter? Do you have a special email provider?
> 
> Ri


Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking as you did that my emails may be going to his spam folder, so that is why I tried different email accounts from different providers.

A member here got in touch with with me and mentioned that Thomas has been busy with the Basel show so that is probably the root of my problem. He is in contact with him regularly and kindly offered to help me out. So my problem appears to have been solved. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jernlov

revad said:


> A member here got in touch with with me and mentioned that Thomas has been busy with the Basel show so that is probably the root of my problem. He is in contact with him regularly and kindly offered to help me out. So my problem appears to have been solved.


Any luck? I've been trying to get ahold of Thomas as well, without success. I'm in Hong Kong for the next couple weeks and would love to just be able to pay him in cash for one of these. It'd make a great souvenir.

Incidentally if anyone has a store address where I could just rock up, that'd be good too. I've never been able to find this online; I'm not even sure if he has a shopfront these days.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Jernlov said:


> Any luck? I've been trying to get ahold of Thomas as well, without success. I'm in Hong Kong for the next couple weeks and would love to just be able to pay him in cash for one of these. It'd make a great souvenir.
> 
> Incidentally if anyone has a store address where I could just rock up, that'd be good too. I've never been able to find this online; I'm not even sure if he has a shopfront these days.


Perhaps PM forum member hked?

Ric


----------



## gigfy

Rdenney said:


> *The movement is from Tianjin*, at the least. Nobody else makes it, near as I can tell, since its not a regular production item.
> 
> Where stuff is made in China always seems to be a mystery. But I bet much of this watch comes straight from Tianjin, though perhaps in pieces. I have nothing on which to base that speculation on. But given Seagull HK's (Tsinlien) comments in the other thread, I'm pretty sure they do not make this watch or have anything to do with it.
> 
> Rick "it's a different world" Denney


I was under the impression that the ST19 used in the many variants of the 1963 (not D304) was not from Tianjin.

Please link to the thread where Seagull HK's (Tsinlien) made comments.

Thanks,
gigfy


----------



## Rdenney

I did not get the impression from that thread that Tsinlien was making ST19s. Given what seems to me the relatively small offering of these handwind chronographs, I'd be surprised if anyone outside of Tianjin made them. Has anyone actually seen ST19 tooling outside of Tianjin?

Rick "always trying to shine light of day on actual sources" Denney


----------



## gigfy

Rdenney said:


> I did not get the impression from that thread that Tsinlien was making ST19s. Given what seems to me the relatively small offering of these handwind chronographs, I'd be surprised if anyone outside of Tianjin made them. Has anyone actually seen ST19 tooling outside of Tianjin?
> 
> Rick "always trying to shine light of day on actual sources" Denney


From what I've been told, Tslien Sea-Gull uses movements from a few different locations other than Tianjin. This info may be outdated but that is what I was told. Also go back and look at lysanderxiii's in depth review of the ST19 movement. He found some differences from the 1963 ST19's and the Tianjin ST19's.



gigfy said:


> I believe lysanderxiii said the Tianjin ST19's have 23 jewels and the Tsinlien ST19's have 21 jewels. Not that it matters.
> 
> gigfy


----------



## Jernlov

Ric Capucho said:


> Perhaps PM forum member hked?
> 
> Ric


Good call. He replied right away was able to put me in touch with Thomas to keep things moving. Huge thanks to hked!


----------



## hked

No problem, I hope Thomas has what you are looking for!

On a side note, for all those awaiting a reply from Thomas to purchase the 1963, he is currently running low on stock for all models and will know which are still available after Saturday. He told me he is thinking of discontinuing the acrylic crystal models in favour of sapphire. In addition, it is highly probable the 42mm black and white dials will no longer be made.



Jernlov said:


> Good call. He replied right away was able to put me in touch with Thomas to keep things moving. Huge thanks to hked!


----------



## tmr5555

We should make our own chrono :-D


----------



## ColinW

tmr5555 said:


> We should make our own chrono :-D


Good idea but I think some of the other projects should finish up first - there's the Dual Crown, assorted flavors of ST5, and the tourbillion.

Jeez... I'd be going nuts!


----------



## Rdenney

Gigfy, yes, there have been different numbers of jewels, but American manufactures used the same machines to make pocket-watch movements from 7 jewels to well into the 20's. And there are plenty of examples where Swiss ebaucheries supplied a basic movement with different numbers of jewels depending on the etablisseur. (For example, A. Schild supplied the auto version of the 1687 with anywhere from 17 to 39 jewels, but the plates and bridges were still made on the same machines.)

And it could well be that Tianjin configured them slightly differently for the third-party sales. 

But I suspect Tsinlien would be forced to market ST19 watches more heavily than they do if they had set up a line to stamp all the Venus 175 linkages and machine the column wheels. Maybe they did, but the third-party industry buying them out a side door of the factory seem a lot more plausible to me. 

But even if Tsinlien was another ST19 maker in addition to Tianjin, I'm sure Thomas would be working with Tianjin, based on the post from Seagull HK that caused the closing of that thread. 

Of course, all this speculation could be resolved with a few simple declarative statements of fact. But it may well be that part of the deal is to avoid such. 

The Tsinlien web page gives the impression that all their movements are made in Tianjin, but that they manufacture the remainder themselves. They only seemed to have wholesale prices, and offered a chronograph that looks to be based on the ST19 for $70 in a minimum quantity of 300. 

One of our compatriots on the ground in HK might know more that we have not put together (or at least that I haven't). 

Rick "who didn't find many simple declarative sentences on that Tsinlien web page" Denney


----------



## yande

Interesting side note perhaps.

I've previously bought around 8 to 10 of the 38mm 1963's and sold them on, on EBay, always at a profit, Initially not a bad profit, though towards the end of a 2 year run a somewhat diminishing profit. Hence I gave it a break, that was until I heard about the 42mm version. I swiftly bought a couple off Thomas, and although I did my best at photographing and listing description, the response was disappointing. A break even at best.

Just goes to show, despite the general move towards larger watches in the greater community, when it comes to the classic 1963, 38mm still reigns king!


----------



## ColinW

yande said:


> ...despite the general move towards larger watches in the greater community, when it comes to the classic 1963, 38mm still reigns king!


Perhaps, but there are other differences between the two sizes - especially the hands. They're short on the 42mm and that takes away from that classic look.


----------



## yande

ColinW said:


> Perhaps, but there are other differences between the two sizes - especially the hands. They're short on the 42mm and that takes away from that classic look.


I completely agree with you there ColinW, and especially as the later 38mm came with signed crowns etc. For the price, I really couldn't complain, but I would willingly have paid a couple of extra dollars for an extra MM on the hands. If it were a Swiss watch, I and everyone else would be all over it - complaining. But still, I find it a tad lazy of, be it, Seagull, TimeIN, or who ever it was that put out such a half assed job. You make the larger case, the alternating dials, and don't bother to lengthen the hands??? But then, from my experience, it is a true reflection of the workmanship that has gone into the 1963 from the get go. In my 8 or 10, I've had 2 x crystals falling off, and one chrono pusher falling out, and that is on the ONE that I kept. (I pity the others that bought them from me on EBay!) And if you question these remarks, check all of my posts here and the older posts. Quality control is abysmal, though service backup is outstanding!

I can't help but think of some of the best Chinese fakes, that however clever they they are in recreating (say Omegas,) they still can't mange to get the Helium valve placement correct. Dumb founds me. Just like this. They make a great watch, but.... lets leave the hands 2 mm short. If you have ever been to China, like I have numerous times, perhaps you can understand their lack of detail when it comes to finishing a project.

It's a great watdh, but you get what you pay for!


----------



## tmr5555

The 38mm case is much better proportioned whereas the 42 mm case is plain ugly. Bad pushers, bad lugs, just not nice.
The 42 mm dial colors aren't very nice either. A more creamish white and chocolatey black would have been better.


----------



## mreach01

I've got the 38 and love the thing... even though one of the pushers came off. I've got a white dial 42mm coming in the mail and will post comparing the two of them. I think a lot of the comments on quality, etc should be taken with a grain of salt. These things are only ~$200.


----------



## samanderson

That would be a real shame as the acrylic is great and is a classic look. Do you know why he is considering this move hked? Is it because of low sales of the acrylic or some other reason. 

I have created a poll to see what the punters prefer.


----------



## bhoboo

I would love to have white/black panda dial with luminous hands and sapphire crystal on 38mm case. I was reading through the 90+ page long thread to get some information if that model is available from Thomas!. Otherwise, I am thinking of getting 38mm with white dial at the moment.

Does anyone know how much is the price difference between acrylic and sapphire version?


----------



## bcy

I bought a 42mm one from Thomas and kinda regretted the decision. I should have gotten the 38mm as
1) it looks better
2) it is closer to the original 1963

If I was to buy it again, I would buy a 38mm... Actually am thinking about it.


----------



## bcy

revad said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I was thinking as you did that my emails may be going to his spam folder, so that is why I tried different email accounts from different providers.
> 
> A member here got in touch with with me and mentioned that Thomas has been busy with the Basel show so that is probably the root of my problem. He is in contact with him regularly and kindly offered to help me out. So my problem appears to have been solved. Thanks everyone.


I had just bought mine from Thomas in May. He was really responsive. However, after that he was kinda quiet as he had promised to send some photos of his other watches but had not done so. Might be busy.


----------



## Smoking Joe

It is funny how size is all about perspective. I wouldn't wear a 42mm watch as to me that it way way too big for a watch and I don't need any help in reading a watch face just yet. ;-) My 38mm 1963 is my biggest watch but while wearing it at a classic car dinner last weekend one of the other drivers commented "Where did you get that huge watch?!"  He no doubt would have choked on dinner if I had have bought the in your face 42mm version!


----------



## yande

mreach01 said:


> I've got the 38 and love the thing... even though one of the pushers came off. I've got a white dial 42mm coming in the mail and will post comparing the two of them. I think a lot of the comments on quality, etc should be taken with a grain of salt. These things are only ~$200.


I totally agree about the ~$200, and for that, they are great bang... Don't get me wrong, I love my 38mm, and will own it unto I go..

I had my chrono pusher fall out. It's an easy fix, just locate the cir clip that has fallen off, and then reattach it with a little extra tightening. Oh, you have to take the case back off first.. ;-)


----------



## sys

bhoboo said:


> I would love to have white/black panda dial with luminous hands and sapphire crystal on 38mm case.


Me too, but only if the sapphire case was redesigned to match the acrylic one. The current bezel is a bit of a mess.








pic taken from the original 1963 thread


----------



## Robocaspar

sys said:


> Me too, but only if the sapphire case was redesigned to match the acrylic one. The current bezel is a bit of a mess.
> 
> View attachment 1099886
> 
> pic taken from the original 1963 thread


edit my bad. I see what you mean


----------



## hked

UPDATE:

Thomas only has a few 42mm black dials left and everything else is out of stock. The next batch of 38mm watches will have sapphire crystals and the 42mm watches will still come in three colours, namely original cream, black and white.


----------



## Ric Capucho

hked said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thomas only has a few 42mm black dials left and everything else is out of stock. The next batch of 38mm watches will have sapphire crystals and the 42mm watches will still come in three colours, namely original cream, black and white.


Wow! Is he dropping the acrylic 38mm model? If so, think god I've already bought one.

Ric


----------



## samanderson

That's a real shame as I reckon it's the preferred option.

Unfortunately only 11 people have responded to my poll, but all of them prefer the acrylic.


----------



## chirs1211

This does seem very odd, seeing as it was the original acrylic fitted re-issue that made this watch so popular in the first place.

Chris


----------



## Alexz

I was 15 for the Acrylic. But, I was late, 38mm made off.


----------



## AStraat

Figures that the day I send an email to Thomas to finally order the 38mm acrylic, the next day it is no longer available. I wouldn't mind the sapphire if it has the same appearance as the previous acrylic watches however. I hope we can find out soon.


----------



## Garbage

Hi Guys, I'm new to this forum. I registered as I'd like to buy this watch. I'm currently leaving in China and my girlfriend is currently in biz trip in HK. Is there any way to get one in HK? I can't find any dealer...

Thanks for your help
Cheers


----------



## omega595

I, too, sent a request to Thomas for an acrylic 38mm model, but received a polite response stating that he only has the sapphire model in stock. Consequently, I submitted an order for the same model to WatchUnique - my hope being that their site's inventory system is dynamic, and therefore accurate, when it says they have the acrylic version in stock. WU are charging about US$200 for the solid caseback variant (which, contrary to popular demand, I actually prefer), and Fedex shipping brought the total to around US$220.

I'm not sure how that price compares to Thomas' as he only quoted me for his sapphire model (US$262 with airmail shipping) but I'm not displeased with the outlay.


----------



## yande

omega595 said:


> I'm not sure how that price compares to Thomas' as he only quoted me for his sapphire model...


The differences is pennies and that's either way. Well done..
Just hope the service back up is the same! ;-)

I bought a 1963 off Thomas some 18 months ago. The plexi fell out and whilst attempting to press it back in, I cracked the plexi. A friend of mine offered to lend me a press, so last week I emailed Thomas to inquire about buying a new crystal, he replied, 'Send it (the watch) back to me, I'll get it replaced as you need a special tool, no charge" except for post. BTW., My friend with the press is 4 hours drive away. I'll take Thomas up on his offer, and that is typical of the after sales service from Thomas that I have received.


----------



## samanderson

+1


----------



## Aitch

I'm in the minority here, lusting after the 42mm black version so I'm happy it will still be available.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## omega595

yande said:


> The differences is pennies and that's either way. Well done..
> Just hope the service back up is the same! ;-)


I hope so too, or better yet, to not need any after-sale service at all. To be honest I would have preferred to support Thomas as he has a solid reputation here, but I'm not a fan of the sapphire model's bezel and, consequently, had no option but to buy elsewhere. I do wish Thomas all the best in his continuing endeavours.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ric Capucho said:


> Wow! Is he dropping the acrylic 38mm model? If so, think god I've already bought one.
> 
> Ric


I guess sam's poll was a little too late to influence Thomas :-(

Hopefully he isn't going to be stuck with a lot of unwanted inventory...


----------



## Smoking Joe

Shocked at that news! The acrylic is by far a prettier watch!! As well as being truer to the original.


----------



## Alexz

Look at this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-reissue-acrylic-sapphire-867066.html#post6379453


----------



## cleanup

As soon as I heard the 38mm acrylic version might be discontinued I emailed Thomas right away. He said he could dig up the parts to build one so I immediately sent him $240.

Here's hoping, fingers crossed. I shouldn't have waited so long!


----------



## omega595

Alexz said:


> Look at this:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-reissue-acrylic-sapphire-867066.html#post6379453


In addition to an almost unanimous vote in favour of the acrylic version, that thread contains an excerpt from an email Thomas purportedly sent to Alexz stating that Thomas will receive additional stock of acrylic models in August. Unfortunately it looks to be a miscommunication as an emai Thomas just sent me says:

"Dear: [omega595].
Yes I will not sell the acrylic version because I will change the acrylic to mineral glass keep the same out looking.This is more durable and better for consumer.
I have sapphire version coming at August."

Language is understandably an issue here. My interpretation is that in August,Thomas will be selling cases with the acrylic-style bezel, but with the sapphire crystal installed (if such a thing is technically possible), but I'll say no more on the subject for fear of inadvertently misinforming my fellow WUS members again. 
.


----------



## MauriceT

MauriceT said:


> Here are my pair of 1963 Chinese Air force chronos. On the left is the WatchUnique version and on the right is the Seagull official re-issue that came out in 2010 (Model Ref: D304; Limited edition of 10,000). Both are 38mm with acrylic crystals.
> View attachment 999077
> 
> 
> And from the back. The official re-issue is only offered with the solid case back (which is just a little bit too colourful for my taste) but when I got the Watch Unique version back in 2009, they actually also offered display backs. However, I thought that the ST19 was maybe a bit too well-decorated for what was originally a tool watch and so decided to go for a solid case back.
> View attachment 999078
> 
> 
> A few years ago, I had the pleasure of paying Thomas a couple of visits at the Seagull Hong Kong office and I vaguely remember him telling me that there was an earlier version (may be a "prototype" of the Watch Unique watch? Can't recall exactly now) of the Watch Unique 1963 Air Force Chrono that was basically identical to mine except that the hands on the running second and the 30min counter were swapped around (ie, the 30min counter had the hand with the "tail" while the running second had the hand without the "tail"). While I have never actually seen such a watch, it is interesting to note that there is currently a watch on offer from a seller on TaoBao which claims to be an original 1963 Air Force Chrono and that has the hand configuration that Thomas described.
> 
> As for my official re-issue, it actually has a bit of a story behind it. I only found out about the re-issue some time after it has been release back in 2010 and when I contacted the few sellers on Taobao who had the watch on offer, they all told me that they have sold out. I was in Beijing at the time and I have the number of this lady who ran the Seagull counter in a large Beijing department store from whom I had previously bought a couple of Seagull watches. So, I gave her a call and she said she was sold out too but that she'll see what she could do. Not holding out much hope, I was pleasantly surprised the next morning when she called with the news that she had found me a watch and that I should go and collect it from her counter that afternoon. I turned up at the agreed time but she told me that I had to wait a little longer as the watch was still on it way from the factory in Tianjin but the car was stuck in traffic. About an hour later, some guy showed up with a plastic bag and inside was the watch on its original back leather strap, the extra (and rather ugly) green "military" strap plus all the tags and documents. However, the zip-up watch case that the was supposed to come with the watch was missing. As I was counting myself lucky to be able to get hold of a watch, I wasn't going to argue over a watch case, so she just put everything into a normal Seagull watch box and I was away, happy with my new acquisition. I did, however, notice that, for a watch that was sold out everywhere I have asked in Beijing, my watch had a low Limited Edition number of "00064/10000".
> 
> Then, about a week later, I picked up a copy of a Chinese watch magazines that I regularly read called "Trends Time" and in it was an article about Seagull's official re-issue of the Chinese Air Force Chrono. Having just acquired one myself, it was a must read for me. As I turned the page, I could hardly believe my eyes, there it was on a shot of the case back of the featured watch, the Limited Edition number of "00064/10000"! It was my watch! So, purely by chance, I got myself the very watch that was the star of a magazine article. I think this watch, and the magazine, is going to be a keeper.
> 
> The magazine article:
> View attachment 999064
> 
> 
> View attachment 999068
> 
> 
> View attachment 999071


Photos disappeared from original post for some reason, so here they are again:


----------



## samanderson

There is NOTHING worse on a watch than a mineral glass crystal. It is easy to scratch, and these are very difficult to remove. Mineral glass will take this great watch and relegate it to the level of an Alpha. 

I don't think that it is possible to have the bezel of the acrylic with Sapphire, but I hope that I am wrong.


----------



## Stier

samanderson said:


> There is NOTHING worse on a watch than a mineral glass crystal. It is easy to scratch, and these are very difficult to remove. Mineral glass will take this great watch and relegate it to the level of an Alpha.
> 
> I don't think that it is possible to have the bezel of the acrylic with Sapphire, but I hope that I am wrong.


That has not been my experience, though I dislike polywatch. I want to get a 1963 reissue, maybe now is the time?


----------



## Garbage

Hi Guys, I ordered a watch 3 days ago on watchunique.com, but the order status is blocked to "processing" since the payment....I wrote 3 emails, and no answer...
Can we trust this website or...!? That's kind of weird


----------



## omega595

Garbage said:


> Hi Guys, I ordered a watch 3 days ago on watchunique.com, but the order status is blocked to "processing" since the payment....I wrote 3 emails, and no answer...
> Can we trust this website or...!? That's kind of weird


Thats been my experience too - I ordered mine 3 days ago and it's still "Processing". Going on previous posts on this forum, I believe WatchUnique is trustworthy insofar as they actually sell watches and don't just run off with people's money. That said, I'm beginning to suspect that the site's claim of having the acrylic 1963 in stock may not be entirely accurate, and WU may in fact order watches from their supplier upon receipt of a customer order. Some of the smaller online watch vendors do this in my experience, and I hope that isn't the case with WU, but frankly I'll be happy to get an acrylic 1963 at all, so I am prepared to wait a reasonable length of time if absolutely necessary.

Please post here if you receive a response from WU. Out of interest, have you been charged for your order yet? I paid for my order with PayPal's "pay after delivery" service, so I'm not sure how it works with other payment methods.


----------



## omega595

MauriceT said:


> Photos disappeared from original post for some reason, so here they are again


Thanks for reposting the photos mate - the D304 is a stunning timepiece, and the story of your watch and its exposure in that magazine is the stuff WIS dreams. Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Alexz

omega595 said:


> In addition to an almost unanimous vote in favour of the acrylic version, that thread contains an excerpt from an email Thomas purportedly sent to Alexz stating that Thomas will receive additional stock of acrylic models in August. Unfortunately it looks to be a miscommunication as an emai Thomas just sent me says:
> 
> "Dear: [omega595].
> Yes I will not sell the acrylic version because I will change the acrylic to mineral glass keep the same out looking.This is more durable and better for consumer.
> I have sapphire version coming at August."
> 
> Language is understandably an issue here. My interpretation is that in August,Thomas will be selling cases with the acrylic-style bezel, but with the sapphire crystal installed (if such a thing is technically possible), but I'll say no more on the subject for fear of inadvertently misinforming my fellow WUS members again.
> .


Hmm, this is very strange. I got one answer, you got other. Where is the truth?


----------



## cleanup

I'm a little worried now. I specifically asked him not to discontinue the acrylic model, and specifically asked if I could order one now before they ran out of stock. Here is, word for word, our exchange:



> Hello Thomas,





> Please do not discontinue the acrylic 38mm model of the Seagull 1963. Your sales will drop immensely, I am sure. The acrylic crystal and the vintage look is what made this watch so popular in the first place.
> 
> 
> As soon as you have a 38mm acrylic model in stock, please let me know, I am ready to send you money.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> Albert






> Dear: Albert





> Many thank for your supporting1963 old version arcylic lens.
> I check my stock parts of the acrylic I find that I can make you one for you.
> The unit price is US$200.00 + shipping cost as you can select.
> 1) EMS speed post arrival within one week charge to US$40.00
> 2) Register air post arrival within one month charge to US$22.00
> 3) You can through by paypal for your payment and order confrimation.
> 4) My paypal account is: [email protected]
> Thank for your request 1963.
> Thomas






> Hi Thomas,





> Okay, I am Paypalling you now. I will only accept a 38mm acrylic cream dial however.
> 
> 
> I will note my name and email address in the PayPal note.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Albert






> *Sure the acrylic version.*


Then I PayPalled him, he said it had been received and it would be shipped out within a week.

Am I missing something here? I specifically addressed the discontinuation issue and he specifically said I was going to receive an acrylic one immediately. :S


----------



## samanderson

It seems that he is saying that he has some stock parts around from which he can make an acrylic for you. I would view this as the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Garbage

Yes I've been charged...Still no news



omega595 said:


> Thats been my experience too - I ordered mine 3 days ago and it's still "Processing". Going on previous posts on this forum, I believe WatchUnique is trustworthy insofar as they actually sell watches and don't just run off with people's money. That said, I'm beginning to suspect that the site's claim of having the acrylic 1963 in stock may not be entirely accurate, and WU may in fact order watches from their supplier upon receipt of a customer order. Some of the smaller online watch vendors do this in my experience, and I hope that isn't the case with WU, but frankly I'll be happy to get an acrylic 1963 at all, so I am prepared to wait a reasonable length of time if absolutely necessary.
> 
> Please post here if you receive a response from WU. Out of interest, have you been charged for your order yet? I paid for my order with PayPal's "pay after delivery" service, so I'm not sure how it works with other payment methods.


----------



## omega595

Alexz said:


> Hmm, this is very strange. I got one answer, you got other. Where is the truth?


I think we each have parts of the bigger picture - reading others' conversations with Thomas it seems acrylic crystals will be phased out entirely, but Thomas may keep selling models with the acrylic-style bezel - just with a mineral glass crystal installed instead. And stock of the sapphire model will resume in August, presumably with the standard sapphire bezel.


----------



## Garbage

Guys, a week without any answer from http://www.watchunique.com, despite my emails. Sounds like there is asbolutely no one behind this website (the order status didn't change this I paid...).

Is there any reason to worry?? Sounds strange as I read a lot of positive feedback before...



Garbage said:


> Yes I've been charged...Still no news


----------



## Robocaspar

Maybe you could try calling them.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Garbage said:


> Guys, a week without any answer from http://www.watchunique.com, despite my emails. Sounds like there is asbolutely no one behind this website (the order status didn't change this I paid...).
> 
> Is there any reason to worry?? Sounds strange as I read a lot of positive feedback before...


Did you check your spam folder just in case their emails are being directed there? Also, is your email address a little bit unusual? Might be the other way around...

Ric


----------



## chirs1211

Bought my '63 from Watch Unique several years ago, so i know they're legit. Could well be a spam problem, or away on holidays maybe.


----------



## omega595

Garbage said:


> Guys, a week without any answer from http://www.watchunique.com, despite my emails. Sounds like there is asbolutely no one behind this website (the order status didn't change this I paid...).
> 
> Is there any reason to worry?? Sounds strange as I read a lot of positive feedback before...


I suspect I submitted my order before you, and I just received a dispatch email with tracking number. Hopefully you'll receive one soon as well


----------



## spacetimefabric

I used to be all into mineral or sapphire crystals (so hardcore! so tough, yeah!) when I was a newbie, but with my more accumulated experience, I've since shifted to acrylic, which is much easier to care for and remove inevitable scratches. Thus, I am disappointed to hear that acrylic glass version will no longer be available through Thomas; I guess that if I ever do order one, it'd have to be through watchunique, as they appear to be offering acrylic versions. 

Also: I was hoping that at some point I'd be able to obtain a 38mm panda or reverse-panda version, but haven't heard of plans for such. Has anyone heard differently?


----------



## Garbage

Yes, same, just got track IDs too. 
The company was on holiday or something I presume, they shouldn't be 200

Guys by the way, how waterproof is this watch (acrylic 38mm)? Does it resist hard rain for example?



omega595 said:


> I suspect I submitted my order before you, and I just received a dispatch email with tracking number. Hopefully you'll receive one soon as well


----------



## Robocaspar

Garbage said:


> Yes, same, just got track IDs too.
> The company was on holiday or something I presume, they shouldn't be 200
> 
> Guys by the way, how waterproof is this watch (acrylic 38mm)? Does it resist hard rain for example?


I doubt it's any higher than 30m. The chrono pushers don't look very water proof.


----------



## samanderson

I wouldn't get this watch ANYWHERE near water. I wouldn't trust it to resist Hard Rain, although it should - it's a TERRIBLE movie.


----------



## Rdenney

Robocaspar said:


> I doubt it's any higher than 30m. The chrono pushers don't look very water proof.


Sounds about right. I think they have gaskets, but I wouldn't be too sure. I treat my 1963 Reissue as "dry weather, only". If that is an unacceptable position, don't assume anything without testing.

On the general topic of buying special deals like this from Thomas and those who are like him, my advice is: Buy when you see the model you want, without delay. You can never predict when Thomas's sources for particular parts will dry up.

I have, in the past, collected photographic equipment made in the Ukraine and in the former East Germany. During the heyday of such collecting (about a dozen years ago), one didn't delay when something became available. There is no assurance that the economic formula that makes it possible in that moment will persist. We learned to be ready when the opportunity appeared.

Being new to this forum, I was not aware of the deal. But when I first became aware of it, I had an email in Thomas's inbox within minutes. The deal had been going for so long--with some gaps, of course--that I was actually surprised it was still available.

Rick "who likes watches that are designed to look good with flat or slightly domed crystals, but this isn't one of those" Denney


----------



## AStraat

Right now I am unsure what to do in order to acquire an acrylic 1963 reissue. When I contacted Thomas he informed me that he only had sapphire in stock, to which I responded that I would be willing to wait until he has an acrylic version in stock. He didn't mention (via email) that he was discontinuing the acrylic version but rather thanked me for waiting. However now I am questioning whether or not Thomas will be able to provide an acrylic version due to Ed's posts. I suppose the question is whether or not I wait for Thomas to get back to me or do I order from watchunique? Naturally I would prefer to get the watch from Thomas but with the news of the acrylics being discontinued I'm not sure what the best course of action is. Thoughts?


----------



## Alexz

It is strange. I already spoke. Everyone receives the different answer from Thomas.


----------



## yande

Alexz said:


> It is strange. I already spoke. Everyone receives the different answer from Thomas.


Well here's mine..
_"Thank for praise me very much,this is my job to serves to all supporting me client 。
I can not say yes of not of the 38.00mm acrylic have stock or not in this moment .
But i will let you kwon when i get you watch back to Hong Kong. I hope can make you surprised.
__Thanks for your fully supporting."_

The watch in question is my 1963 that I bought from Thomas some 2 years ago. It has a problem with a pusher (fell out) and a crystal that cracked whilst I was installing without the correct tools after it too fell out! Well..... the first one that fell out was easily snapped back into place by hand, but not this one. Some 2 years later I mention this to him and he suggested I just send it back to him. I am not sure whether the fact that I have bought around 10 of his watches had any bearing on this level of service, but it (level of service) sure impressed me, and I told him so. 
I'd take 1 x 38mm over 5 x 42mm's.!


----------



## ghettro

Hey there,
I emailed Thomas a week ago and got the same answer. I then ordered the 38mm with display caseback from Watchunique on the 31st May and it's been shipped and on it's way - I guess they must have some stock then


----------



## JWhitfield

Hi all,

For the sake of knowledge accumulation I wanted to point out that my watch the chronograph reset button on my watch is no longer functioning properly on the 38mm. When I hit the reset pusher the hand resets to one second past 12. I've had the watch for about a month now and have only worn it twice. I really love this watch so I won't be using the chrono function any more in hopes that the watch will last longer. I guess you can't ask for much more for a column wheel auto chrono for $200 though.


----------



## Robocaspar

JWhitfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For the sake of knowledge accumulation I wanted to point out that my watch the chronograph reset button on my watch is no longer functioning properly on the 38mm. When I hit the reset pusher the hand resets to one second past 12. I've had the watch for about a month now and have only worn it twice. I really love this watch so I won't be using the chrono function any more in hopes that the watch will last longer. I guess you can't ask for much more for a column wheel auto chrono for $200 though.


Chronograph second hand misaligning is more common than you might believe. Any competent watchmaker will be able to remove the movement from the case and reset the hand for a small fee.


----------



## cleanup

Thomas just told me that my watch I requested a week ago was just shipped. Hopefully it arrives and it is, indeed a 38mm acrylic.


----------



## Jernlov

omega595 said:


> I think we each have parts of the bigger picture - reading others' conversations with Thomas it seems acrylic crystals will be phased out entirely, but Thomas may keep selling models with the acrylic-style bezel - just with a mineral glass crystal installed instead. And stock of the sapphire model will resume in August, presumably with the standard sapphire bezel.


Sounds like I may have one of the first mineral glass watches out in the wild? I picked up my 38mm mineral glass variant from Thomas in person about a week ago in HK, and I can confirm that *the mineral glass model is identical in style to the acrylic model*. It does not have the awkward bezel that people dislike so much on the sapphire variant. If anyone is concerned that the aesthetic of the acrylic is going away, don't be. It's all good.

(PS, thanks again Ed!)


----------



## samanderson

It's good to hear that it still retains the aesthetic of the acrylic 

Can you provide any photos? Particularly from about 30-45 degrees so we can see how it meets the bezel.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## hked

Glad you like it mate


----------



## Jernlov

samanderson said:


> It's good to hear that it still retains the aesthetic of the acrylic
> 
> Can you provide any photos? Particularly from about 30-45 degrees so we can see how it meets the bezel.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


I don't have a great camera for it, but this ought to do it. Let me know if you'd like a different angle. And since I don't actually have an acrylic in front of me, do please point out any difference. I'd be curious.








(38mm/19 zuan, mineral glass crystal, cream face, via Thomas c. May 2013)


----------



## Rdenney

Jernlov said:


> I don't have a great camera for it, but this ought to do it. Let me know if you'd like a different angle. And since I don't actually have an acrylic in front of me, do please point out any difference. I'd be curious.
> 
> View attachment 1114377
> 
> (38mm/19 zuan, mineral glass crystal, cream face, via Thomas c. May 2013)


It has the right look, but be careful around doorknobs.

Rick "who shattered two crystals back in the day on Victorian glass doorknobs" Denney


----------



## keenmin

Finally got my 1963 from Watchunique this friday.
I will give it one week to run in and then i will try to check accuracy.
I like the small size for a mechanical chrono and the optional brown leather strap. I am still debating whether to leave the red inscriptions on the seethrough bottom or whether to remove them like some other members did.
Ironically i got my watch a couple hours before the befriended watchmaker who recommended Seagull mechanical watches to me some time ago passed away. RIP my friend.Too bad you never got to see my Sea Gulls.


----------



## yande

keenmin said:


> i got my watch a couple hours before the befriended watchmaker who recommended Seagull mechanical watches to me some time ago passed away. RIP my friend.Too bad you never got to see my Sea Gulls.


That's a keeper if ever I heard a reason to keep a watch. With great respect and condolences.


----------



## GlennO

So is it confirmed that Thomas no longer sells the acrylic version? He hasn't responded to my email. I guess the thing to do is just buy one from Watchunique?


----------



## cleanup

Just received my acrylic 38mm. Figured I'd post some eye-candy for you guys. The olive canvas strap it came on looks great but is horribly stiff and neither of the keepers are floating, so I immediately put it on a blue leather NATO from Crown and Buckle. Nylon NATOs and brown leather are on the way as well.

Here's some photos to sway anyone who's still on the fence. Get the acrylic or the mineral. In my opinion the domed look of the crystal is paramount to the watch's original aesthetic. Enjoy!


----------



## cleanup

I had a question though. I noticed that the pushers don't work the same way. The start/stop 2 o'clock pusher has a definitive click and snap when you press on it. The 4 o'clock reset pusher, however, has no snap/click/sudden give. It's a very "soft" button and the chrono hand snaps back without a corresponding snap on the pusher. This is unlike any modern chrono I've used. Is this normal for the 1963 or the movement itself, or vintage chronos in general?


----------



## chirs1211

Had mine a few years now, but i am liking the blue leather, may have to get me one of those, damn good choice of strap there congrats

Chris


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Jernlov said:


> I don't have a great camera for it, but this ought to do it. Let me know if you'd like a different angle. And since I don't actually have an acrylic in front of me, do please point out any difference. I'd be curious.
> 
> View attachment 1114377
> 
> (38mm/19 zuan, mineral glass crystal, cream face, via Thomas c. May 2013)


This begs the question of how the crystal ia fixed to the watch. With the acrylic crystal; it has enough give flex that it can be compressed to fit into a groove in the watch head. Mineral glass doesn't give so there must be some other mechanism for fixing it in place. Perhaps a crystal gasket is used and the crystal pressed into place.
Would be interesting to know as this might give the watches a reasonable chance at being WR enough to get a 10ATM rating


----------



## samanderson

That is quite stiff to start because it is a column wheel chronograph and it requires some pressure to engage it. The wheel has to be manually turned and the lobe dragged out of the gap in the column. Have a look in the back as you start it and you will see the column wheel being turned by the little arm at the base of it. The reset it much easier to push because it does not act on the column wheel.

Looks fantastic on the blue leather by the way!


----------



## cleanup

chirs1211 said:


> Had mine a few years now, but i am liking the blue leather, may have to get me one of those, damn good choice of strap there congrats
> 
> Chris


I don't think Crown and Buckle sells them anymore unfortunately.  At least not for now. Their leather NATO selection is changing it seems, and I'm not sure if the blue will make another appearance.



samanderson said:


> That is quite stiff to start because it is a column wheel chronograph and it requires some pressure to engage it. The wheel has to be manually turned and the lobe dragged out of the gap in the column. Have a look in the back as you start it and you will see the column wheel being turned by the little arm at the base of it. The reset it much easier to push because it does not act on the column wheel.
> 
> Looks fantastic on the blue leather by the way!


Thanks for the info! 

Already managed to put a decent scratch into the center of the crystal. -_- Better pick up some polywatch soon, as I also have a vintage Marvin incoming. Acrylic does look fantastic though.


----------



## Robocaspar

So I'm sitting here staring at my 1963 from Thomas pondering whether or not I should keep it. 

I'm not sure why but it just doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. It's a beautiful watch and it certainly adds colour to my otherwise black and white collection, but yet it finds itself sitting in my watch box except the occasional wear out of pity (funny how we develop sentiments towards our watches). 

On the one hand I need to free up some $$ to fund a future purchase and this would be a good opportunity to give it a new home, but on the other, it is only a ~200$ watch and I kinda just want to keep it and look at it from time to time as I am doing right now. 

Hmm


----------



## FPSPearce

I have been trying to get in contact with thomas for a about 2 weeks now and he hasnt responded. It isnt a spam problem because ive been in contact with him prior to this time, but when im trying to order i get no response. Any ideas on whats going on?


----------



## cleanup

Robocaspar said:


> So I'm sitting here staring at my 1963 from Thomas pondering whether or not I should keep it.
> 
> I'm not sure why but it just doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. It's a beautiful watch and it certainly adds colour to my otherwise black and white collection, but yet it finds itself sitting in my watch box except the occasional wear out of pity (funny how we develop sentiments towards our watches).
> 
> On the one hand I need to free up some $$ to fund a future purchase and this would be a good opportunity to give it a new home, but on the other, it is only a ~200$ watch and I kinda just want to keep it and look at it from time to time as I am doing right now.
> 
> Hmm


My Seagull 1963 is garnering more notices and compliments from non-watch-lovers than my Rolexes, my 42mm+ watches, and an off-brand open-heart watch that I own (which is truly quite striking-looking). I think that says something about its beauty. Just wear it a little more often and you might find it surprising you in how often it gets noticed, even if you don't.

That said, are there any other vintage-style chronos based on a similar design (ie. same movement, small [40mm or under], acrylic/plexi crystal) that I'm missing? I'm head over heels for the watch and have a right mind to mind to jump head-first into buying vintage Omega Seamasters and other classics, but would love to know if there are any similar, scary-affordable watches I'm missing out on. This watch is easily the best value I've had, not just in watches, in a long time. The chrono and minute hands are curved, even. I just love it. Would be great to find similar watches. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Skitalets

cleanup said:


> My Seagull 1963 is garnering more notices and compliments from non-watch-lovers than my Rolexes, my 42mm+ watches, and an off-brand open-heart watch that I own (which is truly quite striking-looking). I think that says something about its beauty. Just wear it a little more often and you might find it surprising you in how often it gets noticed, even if you don't.


Definitely agreed. My wife has only ever commented positively on my Seagull 1963. When I ask her doesn't she like my SMP, she says, "Enh, it just looks like a watch."


----------



## GlennO

FPSPearce said:


> I have been trying to get in contact with thomas for a about 2 weeks now and he hasnt responded. It isnt a spam problem because ive been in contact with him prior to this time, but when im trying to order i get no response. Any ideas on whats going on?


It took two emails and several days but I eventually received a brief response from Thomas yesterday. I had enquired about an acrylic '63. He said he does not have any and his next shipment arriving mid July will only be sapphire.


----------



## cleanup

GlennO said:


> It took two emails and several days but I eventually received a brief response from Thomas yesterday. I had enquired about an acrylic '63. He said he does not have any and his next shipment arriving mid July will only be sapphire.


Wow, I lucked out. Starting to think mine was one of the last, if not the last, acrylic models to be assembled and sold.


----------



## AStraat

Yes it would appear that you are quite lucky, it appears that Thomas will have the domed mineral crystal version by September sometime. I'll be patiently waiting for one.


----------



## samanderson

+1


----------



## cleanup

The perfect summer NATO strap for the 1963.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

cleanup said:


> The perfect summer NATO strap for the 1963.


That is a really nice combo :-!


----------



## yande

cleanup said:


> That said, are there any other vintage-style chronos based on a similar design (ie. same movement, small [40mm or under], acrylic/plexi crystal) that I'm missing?.


Sorry to say Cleanup, but if we knew the answer to your question we would all be much the wiser, and hence much the shyer in sharing our knowledge.. In another way, like a good Red Wine, one just has to jump in and taste a lot of varietals, to find knowledge of which wine suits you best. No one else can tell you that, regrettably. though the one ones that are popular are expensive, except for this sly dog, the ST1901 Seagull 1963! 5 stars!!


----------



## ntchen2

哪位，这表盘应该只有中国国表联盟的有。


cleanup said:


> The perfect summer NATO strap for the 1963.


----------



## samanderson

I put your post into Google Translate and it came up with: "Which, it should be only dial alliance with China's national table."

Doesn't really mean a lot to me.


----------



## ntchen2

because I think *cleanup* is Chinese.so I speak in Chinese.
sorry,the mean is :who are you?only my friends have the dial in China,write"中国制造" on dial.


samanderson said:


> I put your post into Google Translate and it came up with: "Which, it should be only dial alliance with China's national table."
> 
> Doesn't really mean a lot to me.


----------



## cleanup

ntchen2 said:


> because I think *cleanup* is Chinese.so I speak in Chinese.
> sorry,the mean is :who are you?only my friends have the dial in China,write"中国制造" on dial.


By chance, I am Chinese, but I'm about as white-washed as they come, and don't speak it well nor can I read/write it.

But this thread is littered with people outside of China who have purchased this watch. You are, after all, in the Chinese watch forum.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Go and buy. Report back here when you're done.

Ric


----------



## Ferd91

my 1963!

seagull 1963 by f.ramirez01, on Flickr

seagull 1963 by f.ramirez01, on Flickr

seagull 1963 mechanical chronograph watch by f.ramirez01, on Flickr


----------



## AlbertaTime

Ferd91 said:


> my 1963!


Ferd91: _*W*__*E*__*L*__*C*__*O*__*M*__*E*_ to the WUS Chinese Mecanical Watch forum, and your '63 is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Smoking Joe

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1136497
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136499
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136500
> 
> 
> Go and buy. Report back here when you're done.
> 
> Ric


Lovely strap Ric. What is it?
But come on! You could have at least combed your hair for the photos! ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Smoking Joe said:


> Lovely strap Ric. What is it?
> But come on! You could have at least combed your hair for the photos! ;-)


Mate,

It's a Rios1931 Juchten brown (mokka, I think) leather 18mm with white stitching. I've fallen in love with Rios1931 quality, by the way, and especially with their Juchten (basically, poncey Russian riding boots leather) range and use it time and time again. Bought from Amazon.de (German Amazon) 'cos (a) it's more Swiss delivery address friendly and (b) Rios1931 is a German company. Should also work from the Emerald Isle, you being in the Euro and all.

My arm hairs were washed, blow dried, soft brushed and gently perfumed for those pictures, by the way.

Ric


----------



## ghettro

Well I received mine a few weeks ago but after a few days use the chronograph seconds hand wasn't resetting at zero, initially it would sometimes reset to about 1/2 a second but got progressively worse where it got to about 4 sec! Also the watch ran about 30sec fast/day. Ivo from watchunique sent me out a replacement and this one is a beauty. Resets more or less to zero every time and it ran about 15sec fast/day - I've since adjusted it to a consistent 5sec/day which it's kept all week!


----------



## jayl.

I originally had the sapphire version but recently switched it for the acrylic. Here's mine on the stock strap! Planning to get a brown leather nato soon...


----------



## ntchen2

看你的手就知道你是华人


Ferd91 said:


> my 1963!
> 
> seagull 1963 by f.ramirez01, on Flickr
> 
> seagull 1963 by f.ramirez01, on Flickr
> 
> seagull 1963 mechanical chronograph watch by f.ramirez01, on Flickr


----------



## alexiscabel

I like it in this NATO. Thanks Thomas.


----------



## AStraat

Very nice, where did you pick up that NATO? I haven't seen much in that style of striping.


----------



## alexiscabel

Local strap company makes them here. Nice quality with protective stitches on the 'sensitive parts" like the buckle holes. They also have leather, rubber and other kinds of straps. Unfortunately for this NATO, they are not available in red stitches yet. 'was hoping they will have that for my other 1963, the one with the black dial and red sweep-hand. I requested that they make them. 'hope they do because it really made a difference with the one I posted with the blue stitches complementing the blue hands.


----------



## zhobbyhouse

I'm a new-comer to this thread, but I find this watch very intriguing. Is this the only place to purchase them new at this time? Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch Sapphire Crystal - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch Has the price gone up recently? Thanks!


----------



## jayl.

zhobbyhouse said:


> I'm a new-comer to this thread, but I find this watch very intriguing. Is this the only place to purchase them new at this time? Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch Sapphire Crystal - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch Has the price gone up recently? Thanks!


Look for Thomas (his email is buried somewhere in this thread) or alternatively you can also get one from watchunique. I've dealt with both and no complaints so far. There will be some differences depending on where you buy the watch from, e.g. sapphire vs acrylic, signed vs unsigned crown, the type of box the watch is shipped with etc. Email the seller to be sure!


----------



## Ric Capucho

zhobbyhouse said:


> I'm a new-comer to this thread, but I find this watch very intriguing. Is this the only place to purchase them new at this time? Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch Sapphire Crystal - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch Has the price gone up recently? Thanks!


I think the consensus is to buy them directly from the original watchmaker, the famous Thomas. Email him at [email protected]. Cost for the 38mm version should be $200 plus the shipping unless prices have indeed crept up. Thomas will confirm prices and availability.

Erm, Thomas is not always the most attentive when it comes to answering emails, so give him plenty of time.

Ric


----------



## zhobbyhouse

Thanks Ric!


----------



## hked

Thomas is currently out of all stock and will be receiving a new batch of parts in a couple of months.



Ric Capucho said:


> I think the consensus is to buy them directly from the original watchmaker, the famous Thomas. Email him at [email protected]. Cost for the 38mm version should be $200 plus the shipping unless prices have indeed crept up. Thomas will confirm prices and availability.
> 
> Erm, Thomas is not always the most attentive when it comes to answering emails, so give him plenty of time.
> 
> Ric


----------



## zhobbyhouse

Thanks al!. I ordered from watchunique. $249 shipped with display and standard case backs. Acrylic crystal, unsigned crown and tin opposed to oak box. Way cheaper than the link I posted above.


----------



## skinnpose

Absolutely love this watch and I am looking to buy one, but I am a little confused. Am I correct in understanding that the ones you purchase from thomas/watchunique are not actually Sea-gull watches but replicas? If so, do they differ in quality from the originals (not the 1963 ones, but the remakes from ca 2007?). Are the original Sea-gulls available from somewhere?


----------



## Ric Capucho

skinnpose said:


> Absolutely love this watch and I am looking to buy one, but I am a little confused. Am I correct in understanding that the ones you purchase from thomas/watchunique are not actually Sea-gull watches but replicas? If so, do they differ in quality from the originals (not the 1963 ones, but the remakes from ca 2007?). Are the original Sea-gulls available from somewhere?


The remakes made ca. 2007 were created by Thomas when he was still an employee of Sea-Gull Hong Kong (not to be confused with Sea-Gull Tianjin). He's now going it alone, but going from the one I own from the recent batch, the quality is identical.

Ric


----------



## skinnpose

I see, andt he one's sold by watchunique are also made by Thomas?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

skinnpose said:


> I see, andt he one's sold by watchunique are also made by Thomas?


No. They may source their parts from the same factories but Thomas and Uniquewatch both do their own assembly or at least the larger bits. This is why we see the differences in crystal offerings; case back styles and printing.
Two separate businesses...competitors


----------



## wildwildwes

Here is my 42mm "other" 1963 Reissue...


----------



## Shavely Manden

Pawl_Buster said:


> No. They may source their parts from the same factories but Thomas and Uniquewatch both do their own assembly or at least the larger bits. This is why we see the differences in crystal offerings; case back styles and printing.
> Two separate businesses...competitors


So, where does that leave the ones from seagull1963.com?


----------



## benpal

I'm thinking about picking one of these up, but knowing a little more about them would help me in my decision. Looking through these (and other) forums I'm seeing that some are having issues with the chrono not resetting properly, the small seconds being offset, mushy chrono buttons, etc... I [really] love the styling, but I'd like to hear from knowledgeable users concerning the quality of the movement and general reliability of the watch (if anyone here can claim such knowledge).

Also, does anyone know if the movement is actually manufactured by Seagull?


----------



## Rdenney

benpal said:


> Also, does anyone know if the movement is actually manufactured by Seagull?


Those who have real first-hand knowledge apparently aren't saying, at least not in English. But considering what few watches use the ST19 (and the limited editions in which they are sold), and considering that it was only ever produced by Seagull on a single line in Tianjin, I find it really unlikely that any of the other factories have created the line needed to make a hand-wind chronograph. I think it's quite common for Chinese factories to sell their products out side doors of the factories, and have seen plenty of evidence of that in other industries. So, I think it's most likely that Tianjin Seagull makes the movements, and people like Thomas install them in cases, create the dials, and so on. It would not even surprise me if some small parts like hands were all made by one shop and bought by all those making the watch.

Rick "convinced the movement is made in Tianjin, but not convinced of anything else" Denney


----------



## Warboys

Hey guys,

I just joined today to specifically talk about this watch and this thread. I emailed Thomas yesterday and he sent me some pics. Does everything look legit? Is that blue cap on the right side removable? Because it's a dealbreaker for me and I've seen versions without it (Sorry, I'm a total watch noob so it might be a very stupid question).









Also along 'watch noob' lines, can ANY strap fit on any watch? I'd like a leather one like Wildwildwes's (such a beautiful picture) but I'm not sure if I can just get any strap from any shop in Beijing (where I live) or if I should ask Thomas for a Seagull 1963 specific one.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hked

My answers are in red and please feel free to ask more. The guys (and gals) on this sub-forum are very friendly :-d.



Warboys said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does everything look legit? Is that blue cap on the right side removable? Because it's a dealbreaker for me and I've seen versions without it (Sorry, I'm a total watch noob so it might be a very stupid question).Thomas is a trusted seller of the 1963 Reissue and the photo he sent you is of the sapphire crystal version. The blue 'sticker' is used to protect the crown/pushers during transit and can be removed easily.
> 
> Also along 'watch noob' lines, can ANY strap fit on any watch? I'd like a leather one like Wildwildwes's (such a beautiful picture) but I'm not sure if I can just get any strap from any shop in Beijing (where I live) or if I should ask Thomas for a Seagull 1963 specific one. I believe the watch uses 18mm straps and I'm sure they won't be difficult to find in Beijing. To be on the safe side, you should take the watch with you when purchasing straps for the first time!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## samanderson

I think the 1963 has a 17.5 ml lug width. I had to trim the 18ml leather strap down just a little to make it squeeze in. It was only fractionally too small though.


----------



## yande

Warboys said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just joined today to specifically talk about this watch and this thread. I emailed Thomas yesterday and he sent me some pics. Does everything look legit? Is that blue cap on the right side removable? Because it's a dealbreaker for me and I've seen versions without it (Sorry, I'm a total watch noob so it might be a very stupid question).
> 
> View attachment 1164869
> 
> 
> Also along 'watch noob' lines, can ANY strap fit on any watch? I'd like a leather one like Wildwildwes's (such a beautiful picture) but I'm not sure if I can just get any strap from any shop in Beijing (where I live) or if I should ask Thomas for a Seagull 1963 specific one.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


OK I 'll admit it, I did get a smile from your question.  Thanks! Yes, that is a protective cover on the crown and is easily removed, though make sure you remove the one from the crystal also when you receive your watch, that is, unless you are the type that keeps the plastic covers on your lounge, car seats etc. OK, I'm going back some years, but...

Any watch strap can fit your Seagull, as long as it is around 18mm in width. That is the distance between the lugs.

Warboys, remember, there are pretty well no dumb questions, we have all got to start somewhere.

Now for a good news story, incredible actually.

I initially bought my first 1963 from Thomas on the 18th Aug 2010. I had some issues with it. Chrono pusher fell out, (an astray circlip) crystal fell out, which I cracked attempting to get it to re-seat without the correct tools. So I mentioned this to Thomas, some 2 years after these events. "Send it back to me", was Thomas's reply, which I did. And the next thing I know, the watch is returned back to me, looking more beautiful than ever. No invoice, not much of anything really, as is Thomas's way. I inquired with him, about this, also stating my appreciation, and that I was going to send him a couple of bags of nuts that I cooked, as is my business. His reply, "Thanks for the gift, and that is my job" and then abstractly, "you have to pay the shipping". I replied, "Thomas, you did not tell me how much the shipping was." His (even more cryptic) reply was, "Everyway" ? :think: and then "thanks for the gift. " From that I think he meant that I had to pay for the shipping of the watch to him in the first instance. Amazing. I hope he enjoys nibbling on my nuts... (OK, occupational humor, I know!)

Now, being mostly an Omega collector, and having created threads about, and read many other threads about Omega's woeful service reputation, and that is on watches sold ( I won't say worth) a minimum of 10 times plus of what the 1963 goes for, I can only repeat what I have always stated and thought. Thomas is a true gentlemen, and one of the most honest watch sellers that I know in the business. A true man of his word. I just hope that everyone holds him with the respect that I do, and as is his due.
I cannot speak more highly of him. Hopefully next Feb, I can meet up with him, and for full disclosure, I have bought around a dozen of the 1963's from Thomas since my initial one. I sold the other 11, and have never had a complaint.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Rdenney said:


> Those who have real first-hand knowledge apparently aren't saying, at least not in English. But considering what few watches use the ST19 (and the limited editions in which they are sold), and considering that it was only ever produced by Seagull on a single line in Tianjin, I find it really unlikely that any of the other factories have created the line needed to make a hand-wind chronograph. I think it's quite common for Chinese factories to sell their products out side doors of the factories, and have seen plenty of evidence of that in other industries. So, I think it's most likely that Tianjin Seagull makes the movements, and people like Thomas install them in cases, create the dials, and so on. It would not even surprise me if some small parts like hands were all made by one shop and bought by all those making the watch.
> 
> Rick "convinced the movement is made in Tianjin, but not convinced of anything else" Denney


The movements are most certainly made in Tianjin. The Tianjin factory is primarily a movement manufacturing facility and supplies movements to any third part that wishes to buy them. The Sea-Gull part of the business is still a very small enterprise which was originally only set up to produce demonstration watches. This is changing and we can see this in some of the posts AlbertaTime and others have made to the new Sea-Gull headquarters.


----------



## Ric Capucho

yande said:


> OK I 'll admit it, I did get a smile from your question.  Thanks! Yes, that is a protective cover on the crown and is easily removed, though make sure you remove the one from the crystal also when you receive your watch, that is, unless you are the type that keeps the plastic covers on your lounge, car seats etc. OK, I'm going back some years, but...
> 
> Any watch strap can fit your Seagull, as long as it is around 18mm in width. That is the distance between the lugs.
> 
> Warboys, remember, there are pretty well no dumb questions, we have all got to start somewhere.
> 
> Now for a good news story, incredible actually.
> 
> I initially bought my first 1963 from Thomas on the 18th Aug 2010. I had some issues with it. Chrono pusher fell out, (an astray circlip) crystal fell out, which I cracked attempting to get it to re-seat without the correct tools. So I mentioned this to Thomas, some 2 years after these events. "Send it back to me", was Thomas's reply, which I did. And the next thing I know, the watch is returned back to me, looking more beautiful than ever. No invoice, not much of anything really, as is Thomas's way. I inquired with him, about this, also stating my appreciation, and that I was going to send him a couple of bags of nuts that I cooked, as is my business. His reply, "Thanks for the gift, and that is my job" and then abstractly, "you have to pay the shipping". I replied, "Thomas, you did not tell me how much the shipping was." His (even more cryptic) reply was, "Everyway" ? :think: and then "thanks for the gift. " From that I think he meant that I had to pay for the shipping of the watch to him in the first instance. Amazing. I hope he enjoys nibbling on my nuts... (OK, occupational humor, I know!)
> 
> Now, being mostly an Omega collector, and having created threads about, and read many other threads about Omega's woeful service reputation, and that is on watches sold ( I won't say worth) a minimum of 10 times plus of what the 1963 goes for, I can only repeat what I have always stated and thought. Thomas is a true gentlemen, and one of the most honest watch sellers that I know in the business. A true man of his word. I just hope that everyone holds him with the respect that I do, and as is his due.
> I cannot speak more highly of him. Hopefully next Feb, I can meet up with him, and for full disclosure, I have bought around a dozen of the 1963's from Thomas since my initial one. I sold the other 11, and have never had a complaint.


Amen, my friend.

I once wrote that I have reasons to trust Thomas's integrity and judgement. Nothing has changed in the interim.

We're lucky to have his ear.

Ric

p.s. Of course he's also a Chinese businessman, so his communication ain't the best. Swallow it, folks.


----------



## Warboys

Thanks everyone for the replies,

I got in touch with Thomas and will be sending him the money today. Eagerly awaiting the delivery  I love this watch!


----------



## shuriken

Shavely Manden said:


> So, where does that leave the ones from seagull1963.com?


I have the same question too. Hope someone can shed some light...


----------



## Warboys

Hey guys!

My 1963 arrived today. Very pretty. Once again with the noob questions...

1. I wound the watch clockwise and it is now functioning, if I wind the other way, will it damage the watch? I'm trying to be EXTRA careful... don't want to do anything that might break it

2. How do I get the red arm to move? There is a button above and below the winder but I can't figure out how it works. I pushed in the top one until it clicked and that started the arm... then pressed again to stop. But I was trying to reset it and that button reset it again and now it won't push in to click and start again. Basically I have zero idea about what I'm doing here


----------



## arktika1148

The top pusher starts the chron. hand, pressing again stops the chrono. hand. Lower pusher is for re-setting the chrono. hand to zero, should only be pressed when the chrono. hand has been stopped.

No point in winding backwards as there is a ratchet inside to prevent the spring from un-winding by itself. You may hear it clicking. Should not do any harm but won't do anything other than slip.

Many congrats. on your new beauty, and any pics.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Warboys said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My 1963 arrived today. Very pretty. Once again with the noob questions...
> 
> 1. I wound the watch clockwise and it is now functioning, if I wind the other way, will it damage the watch? I'm trying to be EXTRA careful... don't want to do anything that might break it
> 
> 2. How do I get the red arm to move? There is a button above and below the winder but I can't figure out how it works. I pushed in the top one until it clicked and that started the arm... then pressed again to stop. But I was trying to reset it and that button reset it again and now it won't push in to click and start again. Basically I have zero idea about what I'm doing here


Don't wind it anticlockwise. It shouldn't do any harm anyway, but the designer won't have made it *robustly* able to handle wrong way winding. Wind it fully up clockwise, do not be afraid of "overwinding" the watch because you'd have to be a gorilla to break the spring. It take about 30-40 winds to get it fully charged up. When it stops winding, then... stop trying to wind it. Easy as that. Set the time as with any other watch (pull out the crown, set the time, push the crown back in). The big red hand is indeed the chronograph second hand and is normally still unless you are timing something. The small left hand register is the "normal" seconds hand, and pretty much exists to tell you that the watch is running. To start the chrono timer (big red hand) click the top button. To stop (or pause) it click the top button again. Sometimes the top button needs a firm press to engage. Unless you're a gorilla you shouldn't kill the watch. After the red hand counts out the first sixty seconds, then the small right register will click over to one minute, etc etc. The bottom button is to reset the big red hand *after* you've paused it using the top button.

Soooooo...

1. Wind it up to the maximum (clockwise only)
2. Pull out the crown, set the time, and don't forget to click the crown back
3. Click the top button to start the chrono
4. Wait a while giving it time for the big red hand moves forward.
5. Click the top button again to stop the chrono
6. Click the bottom button to set the chrono back to zero
7. Repeat from 3. onwards

Ric


----------



## Warboys

> Lower pusher is for re-setting the chrono. hand to zero, should only be pressed when the chrono. hand has been stopped.




Would pressing the lower pusher while the hand is moving break it? I think I might have done that, which would explain why it doesn't work now. Oh dear  Thankfully I don't time things much!

Thanks for the help guys. You're the best. I'll get some pictures up once I've found the strap I need, not a big fan of the NATO one.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ric Capucho said:


> Don't wind it anticlockwise. It shouldn't do any harm anyway, but the designer won't have made it *robustly* able to handle wrong way winding. Wind it fully up clockwise, do not be afraid of "overwinding" the watch because you'd have to be a gorilla to break the spring. It take about 30-40 winds to get it fully charged up. When it stops winding, then... stop trying to wind it. Easy as that. Set the time as with any other watch (pull out the crown, set the time, push the crown back in). The big red hand is indeed the chronograph second hand and is normally still unless you are timing something. The small left hand register is the "normal" seconds hand, and pretty much exists to tell you that the watch is running. To start the chrono timer (big red hand) click the top button. To stop (or pause) it click the top button again. Sometimes the top button needs a firm press to engage. Unless you're a gorilla you shouldn't kill the watch. After the red hand counts out the first sixty seconds, then the small right register will click over to one minute, etc etc. The bottom button is to reset the big red hand *after* you've paused it using the top button.
> 
> Soooooo...
> 
> 1. Wind it up to the maximum (clockwise only)
> 2. Pull out the crown, set the time, and don't forget to click the crown back
> 3. Click the top button to start the chrono
> 4. Wait a while giving it time for the big red hand moves forward.
> 5. Click the top button again to stop the chrono
> 6. Click the bottom button to set the chrono back to zero
> 7. Repeat from 3. onwards
> 
> Ric


Interesting Ric...

In another thread, I asked about which was the chrono hand and was told it is the small 3 o'clock register. In another thread; a poster supplied pictures of the small chrono hand being misaligned. Perhaps I was told wrongly?

The other issue I have is telling folks that it is not good to wind the crown in the opposite direction. That is simply no the case. Hand winding watches ahave been made the same way for a couple of centuries. The crown winds in one direction and is basically in neutral when wounding the other direction. It was designed this way so that the thumb and fingers don't have to be removed from the crown to make the next forward revolution; simply roll the crown back than froward again.
The crown could be turned backwards continuously and no damage would befall the movement.

Warboys has followed the procedure but now has a stuck chrono mechanism. If he did push the reset while the chrono was running; it's possible nothing is broken but the start/stop mechanism has been left in between it's default positions.
Not sure what the resolution it other than to trying the start/stop button with a little firmer push. Otherwise it will have to be looked at by a watchmaker.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi Peter,

I theory you're correct, the movement should be able to tolerate anticlockwise winding by design. But then I think of the ETA 2824 which is somewhat... sensitive to being wound *correctly* clockwise never mind anticlockwise, and I shudder.

Nah, the ST19 chrono counter is the whopping big red hand. Same on the Alpha Panda, etc. About time a China Mech aficionado like yerself acquired an ST19 to play with. One hears there may be a Parnis chrono around... 

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I theory you're correct, the movement should be able to tolerate anticlockwise winding by design. But then I think of the ETA 2824 which is somewhat... sensitive to being wound *correctly* clockwise never mind anticlockwise, and I shudder.
> 
> Nah, the ST19 chrono counter is the whopping big red hand. Same on the Alpha Panda, etc. About time a China Mech aficionado like yerself acquired an ST19 to play with. One hears there may be a Parnis chrono around...
> 
> Ric


Well, we all know that the keyless works on the ETA2824 is as delicate as butterfly wings ;-)

Vasco has the ST25xx movement and isn't a chrono so that wouldn't help much ;-)

Maybe someone is going to send me a D304 ;-)


----------



## Rdenney

The movement should also be able to tolerate pressing the reset pusher while the chrono is running.








When the chronograph is running, the reset hammer should be resting on one of the columns of the column wheel (it is shown between columns in the picture above, which shows the chrono stopped and reset to zero). When the column wheel is turned by the start pusher (using the column wheel actuator in the picture), it raises the reset hammer enough to latch into a release catch. When the chronograph is stopped, the column wheel is positioned as shown above, and then the release button merely pulls away the catch and allows the reset hammer to reset the hands to zero. But that will have no effect if the reset hammer is still raised by the column wheel, which will be the case when the chronograph is running.

So, first check to make sure the watch is wound and running. Then, push the start/stop pusher until the column wheel is positioned as shown above. Use a strong magnifier. That is the stopped position. Then, press the lower pusher to reset the hands. There is no detent on the reset pusher--it will not provide much resistance at all. All it does is release that reset hammer.

The hammer would have to be broken or loose (or one of the columns on the column wheel broken) for the reset hammer to be in the reset position while the chronograph is running. One advantage of the column-wheel design is that it does not easily get out of sequence. But one of the pushers may be broken or positioned incorrectly.

If that doesn't work, contact Thomas.

Rick "the column wheel is the castellated piece under the big blue screw" Denney


----------



## yande

Rdenney said:


> ...............But one of the pushers may be broken or positioned incorrectly.
> 
> If that doesn't work, contact Thomas.........


From my experience, that is highly likely, and as stated, Thomas is the "go to" man. He really stands by his watches...


----------



## kayjf

Erm...

How do I get in contact with Thomas? Does anyone know if he has any available?

Also why, given the popularity of this watch (_especially _the 38mm acrylic), is it always available on watchunique and sold out on every other website I check out? 
Do they really have them in stock? Or do they order them from somewhere after someone places an order through their website? How long have people waited to receive their '63?

I used to have my heart set on an M199S, but the '63 is so much more _wearable. _


----------



## Rdenney

kayjf said:


> Erm...
> 
> How do I get in contact with Thomas? Does anyone know if he has any available?
> 
> Also why, given the popularity of this watch (_especially _the 38mm acrylic), is it always available on watchunique and sold out on every other website I check out?
> Do they really have them in stock? Or do they order them from somewhere after someone places an order through their website? How long have people waited to receive their '63?
> 
> I used to have my heart set on an M199S, but the '63 is so much more _wearable. _


You have to do a lot of reading to get all the answers. The 38mm with acrylic crystal is well-regarded by many because it is most like one of the originals and because it has a balanced and vintage appearance many prefer.

Thomas, a principal supplier, can't always source the same parts in successive batches. If you see a version you want, my advice is don't dawdle. I don't think the acrylic crystal is available at the moment.

Thomas's email address is sprinkled throughout this thread. Only he can tell you what he has in stock.

Rick "thinking the reading requirement is part of the deal" Denney


----------



## yande

edit


----------



## kayjf

Rdenney said:


> You have to do a lot of reading to get all the answers. The 38mm with acrylic crystal is well-regarded by many because it is most like one of the originals and because it has a balanced and vintage appearance many prefer.
> 
> Thomas, a principal supplier, can't always source the same parts in successive batches. If you see a version you want, my advice is don't dawdle. I don't think the acrylic crystal is available at the moment.
> 
> Thomas's email address is sprinkled throughout this thread. Only he can tell you what he has in stock.
> 
> Rick "thinking the reading requirement is part of the deal" Denney


You're right, I should have been more thorough in my search. Can't believe I found it on the second page...

WU _only_ have the 'domed acrylic' in stock. Luckily, this is the one that I want.

I'm not able to make a purchase until Friday at the earliest. In the meantime I will email Thomas to see what he has on offer.


----------



## Ric Capucho

kayjf said:


> You're right, I should have been more thorough in my search. Can't believe I found it on the second page...
> 
> WU _only_ have the 'domed acrylic' in stock. Luckily, this is the one that I want.
> 
> I'm not able to make a purchase until Friday at the earliest. In the meantime I will email Thomas to see what he has on offer.


Karl, you've got to see a 38mm acrylic in yer hands to believe it. It's quite a thick beast so imagine more of a 40mm lump on yer wrist. And that acrylic dome is.... amazing. Just need that toothpaste to keep it fettled...

Welcome to the obsession, mate. If someone'd told me I'd love vintage Chinese watches a year ago I'd have laughed in their faces. I know, the 1963 isn't truly vintage, but it's the most vintage evocative Chinese watch in production .

In the meantime maybe a cheap and cheerful Sea-Gull ST5 might push yer buttons?

Ric


----------



## Thrax

Can someone go through and put a list of the variants (maybe with pictures?) of these watches in the OP, along with contact/purchasing information?

38, 44 (or whatever), acrylic, crystal, panda, etc. etc.

That would dramatically improve the usefulness of this gigantic thread.


----------



## arktika1148

Thrax said:


> Can someone go through and put a list of the variants (maybe with pictures?) of these watches in the OP, along with contact/purchasing information?
> 
> 38, 44 (or whatever), acrylic, crystal, panda, etc. etc.
> 
> That would dramatically improve the usefulness of this gigantic thread.


News | Poljot 24

Julian has them listed. On one page too


----------



## DuncanP

Well, I'm not sure if I have an actual problem just yet, but it's not looking good. A few months ago I made the mistake of visiting the Omega forum. Not long after that I bought one. Then I decided to hang out in the affordables as its a pretty lively place and chock full of interesting characters... Surely I (and my wallet) would be safer there. Not likely.. Signed on for the project watch and bought a few others as well. Then I was lured over here (probably by Capucho.. you fiend) and this morning I emailed Thomas. After the 38mm and hoping acrylic is possible now or sometime in the not too distant future..??? What a beautiful looking thing it is.


----------



## Ric Capucho

DuncanP said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I have an actual problem just yet, but it's not looking good. A few months ago I made the mistake of visiting the Omega forum. Not long after that I bought one. Then I decided to hang out in the affordables as its a pretty lively place and chock full of interesting characters... Surely I (and my wallet) would be safer there. Not likely.. Signed on for the project watch and bought a few others as well. Then I was lured over here (probably by Capucho.. you fiend) and this morning I emailed Thomas. After the 38mm and hoping acrylic is possible now or sometime in the not too distant future..??? What a beautiful looking thing it is.


Doomed, you are.

Ric


----------



## yande

Ric Capucho said:


> Doomed, you are.
> 
> Ric


 You are so polite Ric...


----------



## DuncanP

Ric Capucho said:


> Doomed, you are.
> 
> Ric


Yes. I know. But I take comfort in the knowledge that I am not alone.


----------



## Rdenney

DuncanP said:


> Yes. I know. But I take comfort in the knowledge that I am not alone.


Yup. Plenty of footsteps on that well-worn path.

Rick "not far in front of you, and headed in the same downhill direction" Denney


----------



## Aitch

DuncanP said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I have an actual problem just yet, but it's not looking good. A few months ago I made the mistake of visiting the Omega forum. Not long after that I bought one. Then I decided to hang out in the affordables as its a pretty lively place and chock full of interesting characters... Surely I (and my wallet) would be safer there. Not likely.. Signed on for the project watch and bought a few others as well. Then I was lured over here (probably by Capucho.. you fiend) and this morning I emailed Thomas. After the 38mm and hoping acrylic is possible now or sometime in the not too distant future..??? What a beautiful looking thing it is.


That's why I only hang out in f71. And occasionally here.


----------



## DuncanP

I received an update from Thomas today regarding his current stock (for those that are interested and/or considering purchasing). The 38mm with acrylic is still not available and I"m not sure if it is likely to be in the future, so I may have to go through watchunique.com. Unfortunately their model comes with the solid caseback or red printed (which I didn't want) clear back..for an extra charge. I believe their model also does not have the signed crown, which I wanted . :-s hmmm. I may have to order the signed crown and engraved clear caseback from Thomas separately, if that is possible.

Anyway, Below is his email with pricing details...

*I am sorry for that, the acrylic without stock*.
*Would you mind to check the enclosed photo which I have in stock now.*
*This is a 42.00MM**with Mineral glass** with see through case back*
*3 ATM **water **resistant and water **prove brown color leather strap.*
*The unit price is US$220.00 + Shipping cost as*
*1) EMS speed post arrival within one week charge to US$40.00** to **48.00 depend on which country**
**2) Register air post arrival within one month charge to US$22.00** to **32.00 depend on which country

*









*
This is a 38.00MM **sapphire glass** with see through case back and nylon strap.
The unit price is US$2**50**.00 + shipping cost as you can select** as below*
*1) EMS speed post arrival within one week charge to US$**38**.00** to 48.00 depend on which country**
2) Register air post arrival within one month charge to US$22.00** 32.00 depend on which country

*






*
*


----------



## redcow

That's a HUGE bezel on that 38mm sapphire! Makes it a totally different watch.


----------



## bonapardo

Anyone else experienced their 63 resetting the chronograph when pressing STOP?? It happens four times out of five for me. Second hand reset alignment (even when using the reset button) is awful too - usually 2 secs off, but I can live with that. I already sent the watch back for repair when I first got it but it came back the same with an instruction to press harder. Didn't work. I've got the watch out of its box for a bit of love today and remembered this incredibly frustrating problem. It's probably out of warranty now. Any ideas?


----------



## Skitalets

bonapardo said:


> Anyone else experienced their 63 resetting the chronograph when pressing STOP?? It happens four times out of five for me. Second hand reset alignment (even when using the reset button) is awful too - usually 2 secs off, but I can live with that. I already sent the watch back for repair when I first got it but it came back the same with an instruction to press harder. Didn't work. I've got the watch out of its box for a bit of love today and remembered this incredibly frustrating problem. It's probably out of warranty now. Any ideas?


Yes, this happens to me as well though not that frequently. Maybe 20-25% of the time.


----------



## DuncanP

redcow said:


> That's a HUGE bezel on that 38mm sapphire! Makes it a totally different watch.


I agree, and by different I think much less attractive.

So, as much as I would have preferred to buy from Thomas I had to go with watchunique for the cream dial 38mm with acrylic. Ordered it today with the solid back.... Woohoo! Can't wait to get it now.

I like the see through back but not the printing on it (that watchunique have). I will ask Thomas whether I can buy the engraved clear back as a separate part. I will also wait for the watch to arrive and see if it has the signed crown, and order that from Thomas if not.

Does anyone know if it is simple procedure to remove and replace the crown in this model?

I would like to thank you guys for all the info and handsome pics that made my latest purchase inevitable. Will post some of my own when it arrives (after I've changed the boring band).


----------



## redcow

I agree that the sapphire version is less attractive than the acrylic version and much less faithful to the original. In addition, the original did not have a signed crown or a see-thru back so the Watchunique version is probably the most faithful to the original which is currently and/or readily available. If your solid back (the look of which I really like) has red lettering, it is easily removed with a bit of fine steel wool. FYI, my Watchunique version has been running fine for about two years, with all functions operating as they should, no issues whatsoever so far. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## ayung

DuncanP said:


> I agree, and by different I think much less attractive.
> 
> So, as much as I would have preferred to buy from Thomas I had to go with watchunique for the cream dial 38mm with acrylic. Ordered it today with the solid back.... Woohoo! Can't wait to get it now.
> 
> I like the see through back but not the printing on it (that watchunique have). I will ask Thomas whether I can buy the engraved clear back as a separate part. I will also wait for the watch to arrive and see if it has the signed crown, and order that from Thomas if not.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is simple procedure to remove and replace the crown in this model?
> 
> I would like to thank you guys for all the info and handsome pics that made my latest purchase possible. Will post some of my own when it arrives (after I've changed the boring band).
> 
> View attachment 1211174


i did not realise the back was different from Thomas.. let me know if u can order the back from Thomas.. i am also interested.. i am located in Sydney too!!


----------



## gogmeister

bonapardo said:


> Anyone else experienced their 63 resetting the chronograph when pressing STOP?? It happens four times out of five for me. Second hand reset alignment (even when using the reset button) is awful too - usually 2 secs off, but I can live with that. I already sent the watch back for repair when I first got it but it came back the same with an instruction to press harder. Didn't work. I've got the watch out of its box for a bit of love today and remembered this incredibly frustrating problem. It's probably out of warranty now. Any ideas?


Sad to say that I am also experiencing a problem with the chrono hand. The chrono runs fine and the hand resets cleanly, but it becomes loose and swivels about when it is stopped in a certain position. Took it to 2 watchmakers and they diagnosed (and/or showed me) a microerror in the mechanism. Their advice: if it doesn't mean much to you, no sense i trying to fix it before next servicing (too expensive). It doesn't bother me much, but I'm sad that I was so unlucky to get a faulty one, what with the famed QC by Thomas. I know he wuld offer to fix iz for me if I sent it, but I expect the shipping costs would be too much art the moment.
Still, it doesn't change the fact that I LOVE this watch, and am SO GLAD I got it. No chance of leaving my possession for a long time.


----------



## Docrwm

AlbertaTime said:


> Well, I can provide WatchUnique in the Netherlands which has been a 1963 vendor for quite some time, offering a:
> 
> 
> G10/NATO strapped model at Excl. VAT Tax: €147.93 or Incl. VAT Tax: €179.00, and
> a leather strapped model at Excl. VAT Tax: €164.46 Incl. VAt Tax: €199.00....
> And a display caseback available at +€24.79 (+€30.00 Incl. Tax).
> The site is: Watchunique (to help estimates: €199.00 is $269 CDN at today's rates/$262 US)


Thanks for the link Ron. Made a decision to try a 38mm with red see-thru caseback today. I appreciate your link to a reputable seller with stock.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

gogmeister said:


> Sad to say that I am also experiencing a problem with the chrono hand. The chrono runs fine and the hand resets cleanly, but it becomes loose and swivels about when it is stopped in a certain position. Took it to 2 watchmakers and they diagnosed (and/or showed me) a microerror in the mechanism. Their advice: if it doesn't mean much to you, no sense i trying to fix it before next servicing (too expensive). It doesn't bother me much, but I'm sad that I was so unlucky to get a faulty one, what with the famed QC by Thomas. I know he wuld offer to fix iz for me if I sent it, but I expect the shipping costs would be too much art the moment.
> Still, it doesn't change the fact that I LOVE this watch, and am SO GLAD I got it. No chance of leaving my possession for a long time.


All is not lost...check out this thread by our own resident VCM guru...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/what%92s-wrong-my-chronograph-504772.html

Your problem may not be as bad as your watch person made out.
Contact Lysanderxiii as he may be able to help out


----------



## gogmeister

Thanks for the info! The watchmaker I saw did explain what he thinks the problem is, but in very plain laymen language. Two people agreed that, unless I count on the chrono position to save my life, I shouldn't try to correct it until I have it serviced. And I won't, for the time being, since the chrono runs just fine. But if I ever decide to sell it, I'll look into it and use the info in the post, and first contact Lysanderxiii. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kisifer

So from that I read the only source of the 38mm acrylic, is watchunique or we can ask Thomas and he may get them again in the future? 

Regards
Xenofon


----------



## Docrwm

Kisifer said:


> So from that I read the only source of the 38mm acrylic, is watchunique or we can ask Thomas and he may get them again in the future?
> 
> Regards
> Xenofon


That was my conclusion, so I purchased from WatchUnique and am the happy owner of a 38mm with acrylic. Alternatively, you can get the 38mm with Sapphire and clear caseback from Island Watch, a WUS sponsor.


----------



## Kisifer

Yeap that's what I believe so. Since I'm in Europe, I believe watchunique is the best solution. I noticed though that the version that is for sale in WU has 21 jewels. What's the deal here? 19jewels, 21 jewels? 

Xenofon


----------



## Docrwm

Kisifer said:


> Yeap that's what I believe so. Since I'm in Europe, I believe watchunique is the best solution. I noticed though that the version that is for sale in WU has 21 jewels. What's the deal here? 19jewels, 21 jewels?
> 
> Xenofon


Lots of confusion on that, there are threads on it but its way too much information to summarize quickly. The bottom line is, as I recall, that all the current crop of 1963 reproductions are marked 21 Zuan.


----------



## DiverBob

Ordered the 42mm reissue in black dial from IslandWatch. Marc is a great guy and gave me a nice deal/discount for being a fellow WUS. Will post pictures when it arrives.

Update:

Arrived today


----------



## AStraat

Does anyone know if there are any updates from Thomas regarding a new domed crystal version? When I contacted Thomas via email in the summer he mentioned that a domed version would be ready by September, although it is definitely possible that there may have been something lost in translation. I figured that I would ask the forum before pestering Thomas as I'm sure he's very busy.


----------



## DiverBob

Picked up this 42mm 63 Reissue from Marc (Fellow WUS ) @ IslandWatch. com Nice WUS discount too!


----------



## Docrwm

DiverBob said:


> Picked up this 42mm 63 Reissue from Marc (Fellow WUS ) @ IslandWatch. com Nice WUS discount too!


Congratulations. He's a good guy and really focuses on CS and support before and after the sale. Glad you like it.


----------



## DiverBob

Docrwm said:


> Congratulations. He's a good guy and really focuses on CS and support before and after the sale. Glad you like it.


Absolutely! I'd highly recommend IslandWatch


----------



## Foghorn

Ok guys, ive read through this thread from start to finish and im still undecided as to what the general consensus is here.
Im torm between the "more faithful to the original" 38mm acrylic from Watchunique, or the 38mm saphire from Thomas with the different style bezel.

I think i prefer the watchunique bezel, but prefer the non-red text clear back on Thomas's version, along with the durabilty of saphire and the signed crown.
Are they both to be kept well away from water, or is there a particular version that has 3atm?

Im reading a lot of love for the acrylic crystal so maybe ill go watchunique and put up with the red text.
But then again...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Foghorn said:


> Ok guys, ive read through this thread from start to finish and im still undecided as to what the general consensus is here.
> Im torm between the "more faithful to the original" 38mm acrylic from Watchunique, or the 38mm saphire from Thomas with the different style bezel.
> 
> I think i prefer the watchunique bezel, but prefer the non-red text clear back on Thomas's version, along with the durabilty of saphire and the signed crown.
> Are they both to be kept well away from water, or is there a particular version that has 3atm?
> 
> Im reading a lot of love for the acrylic crystal so maybe ill go watchunique and put up with the red text.
> But then again...


Buy the watch from watchunique and get the see through back from thomas.

None of them is water resistant...keep out of water or they will flood.


----------



## Ric Capucho

The red text can be easily scratched off with your fingernail. Proceed and report back here with photos when yer done.

Ric


----------



## samanderson

Sent you P.M. By the way TOP WORK for reading through the thread from start to finish. Earns you the right to ask whatever you like, I reckon. I read the old one right through when I first started. Many people do not bother!


----------



## TheManWhoFalls

I've known of the 1963 for a long time but never liked it's simplistic stick hands. Now that I have some minor watch repair experience under my belt, I'm finally considering it. What do you guys think of it with dauphine hands? Here's a mockup in poor man's photoshop for reference:


----------



## samanderson

I love the 'simplistic' stick hands. They are actually more detailed than they look. The minute hand has a groove (for want of a better word!) running the length of it. It also curves slightly towards the end to mimic the curve on the dial. My hour hand is very thin and adds contrast (although many have the same width on the hour as the minute).

Having said all that, I do like the what you've mocked up (reminds me a bit of a 50's Seamaster). For me they would have to be the same colour and have the same reflective nature as the current ones. The thing I love about the current ones is they can look almost black in some lights, and then they catch the light and they shine a brilliant blue. If these could do the same...

I'd be interested to see what others think.

Sam


----------



## kayjf

I've had my 38mm acrylic for a few weeks now. I loved it at first, but now when I look at it on my wrist, and now that I have a few more watches in my collection (40mm +) I feel that my 1963 reissue is just a bit small...

I got mine on the green nato, which itself is too small to properly "tuck" (I hate not having a tucked nato).

I think in terms of its diameter, the watch just sits too high off my wrist. This might be due to the nato, as nato straps seem to lift the watch higher. It seems a bit out of proportion if that makes sense? I think the domed acrylic adds to this.

Do you think I should try a leather strap? I've seen Ric post his photos a few times and I think it looks great. But then the question is, what strap do I buy? It takes 5 minutes on eBay to find 10 that look great, but then the question of quality etc comes in. How much would(should) I be spending?

Here's the watch the day I got it (quoting myself from a WRUW thread).



kayjf said:


> View attachment 1220205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1220206
> 
> 
> View attachment 1220207


I just want to point out that I think the watch is absolutely beautiful, I'm only unhappy with its small size.


----------



## blackdot

The NATO does lift it off the wrist. In fact, it hurt my wrist, probably due to poor fit and/or weight.

I swapped in a cognac RIOS1931 strap. 30 bucks. _Much_ better.


----------



## samanderson

That strap looks great blackdot. I may have to get one myself. Mine is on a similar strap but mine was a little cheap and although it is aging nicely the strap holders are starting to wear out.

Another advantage of the non-nato is that is gives great access to the underside if you have the see through caseback.


----------



## kayjf

samanderson said:


> That strap looks great blackdot. I may have to get one myself. Mine is on a similar strap but mine was a little cheap and although it is aging nicely the strap holders are starting to wear out.
> 
> Another advantage of the non-nato is that is gives great access to the underside if you have the see through caseback.


Quite right! That is another PRO of going leather. I was considering going the leather option from WU, but I thought 30EUR was a little too steep.

Thanks for the link, Blackdot. That's a really nice looking strap. I've got no idea what the cost/quality ratio is for leather straps so I am 100% relying on the advice of others.


----------



## particleman

I bet the would look good on a bun strap as well


----------



## Thrax

Is someone currently selling a 42mm/sapphire/cream model?


----------



## Foghorn

Just ordered my 38mm acrylic from Watchunique, and have already been eyeing off a new strap.
I dont usually like NATOs but was very keen on a leather one from C&B, but as has been pointed out, it will hide the display back.
So still thinking.

I think it will also be a little on the small side for my preference, but as i doubt it will get a lot of wrist time im still looking forward to having it as part of the rotation.
My amphibia is a similar size and i still love that.

If youre keen for a 42mm, I beleive Thomas will get new stock at the end of October.


----------



## kayjf

I really hope changing the strap transforms it into a watch that becomes a pleasure to wear and look at on-wrist. I'm thinking I might also try some different NATOs. Maybe the green is putting me off a bit... 

Who knew this watch stuff was going to be this hard? Six months ago I didn't even know what a nato was...


EDIT: Congrats on the purchase Foghorn! If you don't mind, could you share some strap ideas?


----------



## samanderson

It only gets worse!

There are a few good pics of the watch on different NATOs on this thread. One that stands out in my memory is a cream coloured one with a red stripe down the middle. I think there was also one that had yellow and blue stripes. Both really complimented the different colours on the dial/hands.

Let us see what you come up with when you eventually decide 

Sam


----------



## kayjf

Looks like I got a bit of searching ahead of me. 

I might compile a post with a few pictures from this thread of the watch on different straps. Should save time for others who are looking for replacement strap ideas. 


I'll get onto it shortly


----------



## samanderson

Here are a few I found - but couldn't find the yellow/dark blue one.

Sam


----------



## kayjf

For some reason I can't view "attachments". Any reason why that might be? Anyway here's some I found throughout the thread.

Martin_B, Post #7









Iks1984, Post #11 - Quite a few pics in this post (42mm version by the way)

















Powerband, post #99

















Jaagiv, Post #116

Marina - 18mm Brown Vintage - 18mm Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle









Rdenney, post #183









Rdenney, Post #215

"Stuller leather strap with cream-colored stitching" (his words)










"DiModell untapered strap"










JWGTI, post #217

"Hirsch Liberty"









Darth Hotdog, post #235

A nice, simple, black nato.









Robocaspar, Post #245

Crown & Buckle leather nato.









FitzroyTom, Post #259









Cleanup, Post #339 (WOW)

Blue leather nato from Crown & Buckle









Cleanup, Post #353 (again, WOW)









Ric, Post #360









Ferd91, Post #361









Ghettro, Post #365









Alexiscabel, Post #368









Wildwildwes, Post #381 (42mm)









I think that's it. I've probably missed a few here and there.. Not intended to be extremely thorough, but I hope it gives everyone some ideas.

That was fun...:-d

Now it's going to be even harder to decide on one or two...


----------



## Ric Capucho

That must have taken a looooooot of time to assemble. Very well done, matey. And looking through all those eye candy shots confirms to anyone with eyes that this is a seriously attractive watch.

Ric


----------



## Foghorn

Awesome work there Kayjf.
Plenty of fantastic choices, including some i wouldnt have thought of like that blue leather NATO.
Im liking that Hirsch Liberty too.
Hmmm :think:


----------



## kayjf

I think I'll be going for 2 natos (tan w/ red stripe, and navy w/ tan stripe) and a light brown leather strap, similar to the one on Jaagiv's '63. 

I've fallen back in love with mine today. It still looks a bit small, but I can appreciate its size. Plus, I'm excited to see what it'll look like on some new straps!


----------



## Aitch

Goes too show what a versatile watch this is.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Docrwm

TheManWhoFalls said:


> I've known of the 1963 for a long time but never liked it's simplistic stick hands. Now that I have some minor watch repair experience under my belt, I'm finally considering it. What do you guys think of it with dauphine hands? Here's a mockup in poor man's photoshop for reference:
> 
> View attachment 1245559


Sorry, but I think that they unbalance the overall design. Just don't work for me.


----------



## Docrwm

kayjf said:


> I really hope changing the strap transforms it into a watch that becomes a pleasure to wear and look at on-wrist. I'm thinking I might also try some different NATOs. Maybe the green is putting me off a bit...
> 
> Who knew this watch stuff was going to be this hard? Six months ago I didn't even know what a nato was...
> 
> EDIT: Congrats on the purchase Foghorn! If you don't mind, could you share some strap ideas?


I've put mine on a Tobacco Buffalo strap and it looks amazing IMHO.


----------



## samanderson

In what way do you think the hands unbalance the watch? Do you also feel that the Seamasters below are also unbalanced?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

samanderson said:


> In what way do you think the hands unbalance the watch? Do you also feel that the Seamasters below are also unbalanced?
> 
> View attachment 1247471
> View attachment 1247472


The dauphine hands work nicely with the Omegas because all the elements are in proportion.

With the Sea-Gull these large hands over power the finer elements on the dial and make it look unbalanced.


----------



## redcow

Just to be different, here's mine (38mm and plenty big enough) on a 1960s "beads of rice" bracelet.


----------



## crosswind

samanderson said:


> Here are a few I found - but couldn't find the yellow/dark blue one.
> 
> Sam





kayjf said:


> For some reason I can't view "attachments". Any reason why that might be? Anyway here's some I found throughout the thread.
> 
> Cleanup, Post #339 (WOW)
> 
> Blue leather nato from Crown & Buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleanup, Post #353 (again, WOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's it. I've probably missed a few here and there.. Not intended to be extremely thorough, but I hope it gives everyone some ideas.
> 
> That was fun...:-d
> 
> Now it's going to be even harder to decide on one or two...


Nice combos, love the blue leather nato
Mine on a Eulit one peice strap










Or sometimes
On Jay's, NatoStrap Co, H3RRINGTON Nato


----------



## Ric Capucho

Brown Rios1931 Juchtens with beige stitching.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1248369
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248370
> 
> 
> Brown Rios1931 Juchtens with beige stitching.
> 
> Ric


That is a nice, rich looking strap Ric 

The 1963 is also one of the few watches that actually looks good on a light brown or a dark tan strap :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Pawl_Buster said:


> That is a nice, rich looking strap Ric
> 
> The 1963 is also one of the few watches that actually looks good on a light brown or a dark tan strap :-!


Not trying to be a style guide here, just showing what's also possible. The 1963's a supermodel so would look good dressed in a metaphorical garbage bag. Even looks good on a (cough, spit) bloody nato.

Ric


----------



## KAOS

Hi guys! I'm trying to contact Thomas for 2 days already but no response though. Is it ok with him? I would also appreciate any information regarding places to buy sapphire 1963 in Shanghai cause will be visiting it soon. Heard of one store at Nanjing road but don't have their email or any other direct contact. 
Cheers everyone!
K


----------



## Rdenney

KAOS said:


> Hi guys! I'm trying to contact Thomas for 2 days already but no response though. Is it ok with him? I would also appreciate any information regarding places to buy sapphire 1963 in Shanghai cause will be visiting it soon. Heard of one store at Nanjing road but don't have their email or any other direct contact.
> Cheers everyone!
> K


Thomas travels a lot and email with him requires patience. Patience is one of the prices one pays to partake in this deal.

Rick "unless you speak Chinese and know his phone number" Denney


----------



## KAOS

Got his reply, he quoted 250$ plus shipping for 39 light dial version with sapphire and transparent caseback (no red star and red letters for some reason). Crown is embroidered. 
Do you guys know places to buy this unique timepiece in Shanghai? Shipping the watch there from Thomas is an additional risk to my opinion... A regular watch store would be just perfect.
K


----------



## Docrwm

Ric Capucho said:


> Not trying to be a style guide here, just showing what's also possible. The 1963's a supermodel so would look good dressed in a metaphorical garbage bag. Even looks good on a (cough, spit) bloody nato.
> 
> Ric


Ric,
Let's not get carried away.......


----------



## Ric Capucho

Docrwm said:


> Ric,
> Let's not get carried away.......


You're right. A bloody nato *never* looks right. 

Ric


----------



## Docrwm

Ric Capucho said:


> You're right. A bloody nato *never* looks right.
> 
> Ric


You, Sir, are right.


----------



## crosswind

Ric Capucho said:


> You're right. A bloody nato *never* looks right.
> 
> Ric


ye ye, too much time on the chocolate and horology haven can lead you to say crazy stuff:-d


----------



## hked

Did you tell him you are in Shanghai? His factory is in China and the SF courier service is fast and efficient. Maybe he will give you a discount on shipping 



KAOS said:


> Got his reply, he quoted 250$ plus shipping for 39 light dial version with sapphire and transparent caseback (no red star and red letters for some reason). Crown is embroidered.
> Do you guys know places to buy this unique timepiece in Shanghai? Shipping the watch there from Thomas is an additional risk to my opinion... A regular watch store would be just perfect.
> K


----------



## KAOS

Yepp, of course i told i'll be in Shanghai. Thomas quoted like 10 bucks for courier service to there, sounds fair for me. The only doubt i have is i'm not sure if i want 39 or 42 mm case, this can only be solved by trying both on! Another question is black dial version - he hasn't responded if its availabe at the moment but i will share this knowledge as soon as he replies. Thomas also says red marking on clear caseback was removed ~2 years ago, did you all know it?


----------



## hked

I have both the 38mm and 42mm versions and much prefer the smaller, more authentic 1963 (albeit with acrylic crystal). The black and white 42mm versions are very nice though.......here is a photo taken a while back, to confuse you even more!









The case back text was chosen with a little help from F72 members ;-) What would you like to see (laser) etched on 42mm 1963 case back?.

The only bricks and mortar shop, I know of, which stocks the 1963 is the Singapore Sea-Gull AD.



KAOS said:


> Yepp, of course i told i'll be in Shanghai. Thomas quoted like 10 bucks for courier service to there, sounds fair for me. The only doubt i have is i'm not sure if i want 39 or 42 mm case, this can only be solved by trying both on! Another question is black dial version - he hasn't responded if its availabe at the moment but i will share this knowledge as soon as he replies. Thomas also says red marking on clear caseback was removed ~2 years ago, did you all know it?


----------



## KAOS

There was a 42 version of light dial and blue hands version, wastn't it? The black version is available only in 42 mm? Its for my friend but he'll switch to classics if its only 42. 
Caseback looks nice but i would also prefer these Chinese styled red star and letters brings another bit of fun in the model


----------



## hked

All three watches are 42mm and the black (and white) is only available in the larger version.



KAOS said:


> There was a 42 version of light dial and blue hands version, wastn't it? The black version is available only in 42 mm? Its for my friend but he'll switch to classics if its only 42.
> Caseback looks nice but i would also prefer these Chinese styled red star and letters brings another bit of fun in the model


----------



## particleman

crosswind said:


> ye ye, too much time on the chocolate and horology haven can lead you to say crazy stuff:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen that one? More info please.


----------



## marktay

Hi all,

I'm heading to HK from 16-20 Nov and am hoping to get a 1963 reissue. I've searched the forum, read some threads and many many posts, and have become very confused. I apologise for my sub-par sleuthing skills.

Here's what I understand so far:
1) Thomas is no longer with Tsinlien SeaGull
2) hked handles Thomas' requests
3) I can email Thomas to order a watch (but what if I'd like to meet him?)

Here are my remaining questions:
1) Does Tsinlien Seagull still sell the 1963 reissue?
2) Can people walk into Tsinlien Seagull (located at 21st floor Guangdong Finance Bldg, 88 Connaught Road, West, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong)? Also, is this address accurate?
3) Does Thomas have any stock on hand? How do I contact him?

Thanks!

Best,
Mark


----------



## Kisifer

Received it yesterday from watchunique. It will surely stay on my wrist for quite long. 38mm acrylic glass. I'm really hooked.

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DakotaONeill

I'm trying to pick up a "Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm White" but it has been out of stock for quite some time (since I have been looking) any ETA on when I can pick it up, or where else I could purchase it? Also any chance to get this one with Sapphire? *I'm sure this has been answered, but going through 48 pages isn't my specialty*


----------



## eddiea

DakotaONeill said:


> I'm trying to pick up a "Seagull 1963 Air Force Watch 42mm White" but it has been out of stock for quite some time (since I have been looking) any ETA on when I can pick it up, or where else I could purchase it? Also any chance to get this one with Sapphire? *I'm sure this has been answered, but going through 48 pages isn't my specialty*


I got the 42mm black, but in either color , acrylic is the way to go ....


----------



## DakotaONeill

eddiea said:


> I got the 42mm black, but in either color , acrylic is the way to go ....


Yea. Acrylic or sapphire isn't a huge deal breaker. I just want to find a place with the white one in stock. That panda dial look is what I'm after! Hopefully some become available soon.


----------



## Thrax

I really want the 42mm version of this watch, in the traditional dial (not black or panda), but I'm terrified that the acrylic will easily scratch. Does _anyone_ sell a 42mm+sapphire version?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Thrax said:


> I really want the 42mm version of this watch, in the traditional dial (not black or panda), but I'm terrified that the acrylic will easily scratch. Does _anyone_ sell a 42mm+sapphire version?


Acrylic, mineral glass and sapphire all scratch to varying degrees.
The big advantage of acrylic is that it is very easily polished back to perfection; anybody can do it


----------



## Sistema1927

Anyone know of a source for a 38mm display back? (Just the back, I l already have the watch.)

WatchUnique doesn't seem to have them at present. Thanks.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Sistema1927 said:


> Anyone know of a source for a 38mm display back? (Just the back, I l already have the watch.)
> 
> WatchUnique doesn't seem to have them at present. Thanks.


Email Thomas (the watchmaker himself) to see if he can help you. He's the only person on the planet who can.

[email protected]

Ric


----------



## DuncanP

Sistema1927 said:


> Anyone know of a source for a 38mm display back? (Just the back, I l already have the watch.)
> 
> WatchUnique doesn't seem to have them at present. Thanks.


What Ric said...

Email Thomas. I recently purchased a display back from him. It was about AUS$40 including shipping (to Australia).


----------



## Sistema1927

Email sent to Thomas. Thanks.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

DakotaONeill said:


> Yea. Acrylic or sapphire isn't a huge deal breaker. I just want to find a place with the white one in stock. That panda dial look is what I'm after! Hopefully some become available soon.





Thrax said:


> I really want the 42mm version of this watch, in the traditional dial (not black or panda), but I'm terrified that the acrylic will easily scratch. Does _anyone_ sell a 42mm+sapphire version?


If I remember correctly, this is a vendor commonly sourced by WUS members:
Search results for: '1963' | Poljot 24


----------



## DakotaONeill

MACHENE.Tech said:


> If I remember correctly, this is a vendor commonly sourced by WUS members:
> Search results for: '1963' | Poljot 24


If it is sourced by WUS I am going to assume that it is very trustworthy. Thank you for that link!


----------



## jmlz1987

Good morning all,

After many hours reading in and out of the different threads (original Thomas, then switch-over to this 50+ page new thread) I have decided I must have one of these amazing 1963 Re-issues. 

Nothing much more to say but thank you to the very detailed and valuable posts from other members here.

Cheers

Edit: Just received an e-mail back from Thomas, just to confirm all three of the 42mm Cream, White and Black Dials are all using Mineral Glass + see-thru back. 230USD/ea with options for EMS or Registered (different rates per country).


----------



## Ric Capucho

You're not the first, and you won't be the last.

I remember reading the original thread cover to cover one looooong and sleepless night, then emailed Thomas in the morning.

Viral watch.

Ric


----------



## AStraat

Watchunique has updated their website and added a black pvd case version of the seagull 1963, although interesting they dont have any non-stock photos of it so it's difficult to get a real feel for it. More importantly it appears that they've lowered the price of the original 1963 as well. 

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## westrevere

Ordered a 38mm clear case back with acrylic crystal from WatchUnique yesterday. Will share my experience and review with all. This is a great and informative thread. Ivo, if you're reading, I'm the guy with an order from Massachusetts, USA. Looking forward to a positive experience.


----------



## fliegerchrono

I've ordered one last thursday! Haven't received it yet, although it has been paid and I live in The Netherlands where watchunique is located. So far for quick shipping....


----------



## westrevere

westrevere said:


> Ordered a 38mm clear case back with acrylic crystal from WatchUnique yesterday. Will share my experience and review with all. This is a great and informative thread. Ivo, if you're reading, I'm the guy with an order from Massachusetts, USA. Looking forward to a positive experience.


It arrived today - remarkably fast. All seems in order. Only detraction is slight dial imperfection right under the 8 (looks like extra gold plate) and the acrylic crystal doesn't seem super glued in place, but doesn't seem at risk of detachment. More to come.......


----------



## fliegerchrono

Received mine laste tuesday. Looks good, present for my dad's birthday! He loved mine, a real pity Thomas didn't have any left, that would have been a lot cheapet.


----------



## abangr

Ordered one from Watchunique today as an early Christmas present for myself 
Looking forward to joining 1963 owner's club.


----------



## abangr

So it came today from Netherlands.
Need to find a better strap for it now.

Here is the obligatory wrist shot


----------



## abangr

For those who own one of these, does your watch make rattling noise when shaken?
Also, I found that the acrylic crystal creaks when I pressed around the edges (ya, I should not do this, I guess).
I am just wondering if this is normal.

Edit: I found the answer for the first question on page 7.. sorry, I should have done more research.


----------



## westrevere

Summary review of my watch one week into ownership. First, it is very reliable for this quality of watch...about +8 sec/day. No particular analysis as to variation on or off wrist or position off wrist although it has been resting face up flat on my night table while sleeping. The dial has a small, almost unnoticeable imperfection below the 8. Otherwise all manufacturing seems up to snuff, except for the prior poster's reference to the noisy acrylic crystal when pressed. Like the old joke of telling your doctor that it hurts when you do this (wave arms for instance) and the Dr. replies, "Don't wave your arms like that," I will avoid crystal pressing and presume all is well. The original army green/maybe khaki in some perception NATO band is not a horrible as to build quality as others suggest, but the buckle is problematic as the fastener that goes through the strap holes isn't particularly straight so it's tough to secure it. I've ordered several NATOs that I substitute based on clothing worn, but with browns and earth tones, the standard strap, once secured to the wrist, is more than sufficient. I wind every night at 6PM my time, rarely run the chrono function, and now hope for the best in the future. Regards to all.


----------



## Sistema1927

I love wearing mine, and it is about as accurate as my other mechanical watches when worn. BUT, when it is off the wrist, regardless of position, it is very erratic. For example: Fully wound and laying face up, one day it might gain 3-5 minutes, the next day it might lose 3-5 minutes. It does the same thing if laying face down, or on edge crown down, or on edge crown up. Like I said, when on the wrist it has acceptable accuracy over the course of a day (typically gains ~ 5-7 seconds), but off the wrist it's behavior is puzzling.


----------



## romaneleven

Guys, i've been reading so much about this watch by now. Can someone point me a direction on where i can purchase a 42mm seagull 1963?? Thanks!!


----------



## DannyElfman

abangr said:


> So it came today from Netherlands.
> Need to find a better strap for it now.
> 
> Here is the obligatory wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 1308638


Is it a 42 or a 38 ? It looks quite big on your wrist. 
I'm asking because I cannot decide between the 2 sizes. I have a 7.5 inches wrist and 38mm watches usually look too small for me but I have read this one does not :-d


----------



## abangr

38mm.. I have a small girly wrist (6 in). 
It looked bigger than reality, typical of wrist shots taken up close.


----------



## DannyElfman

OK, thanks for the info. A 42mm should do it then. I'll go and check some other shots, to be on the safe side


----------



## romaneleven

Hey, how you guys get to set the time (sec)? Since it doesn't have a hacking mechanism??


----------



## smithcorp

I bought a 42mm Seagull 1963 with cream/gold face from Thomas while I was in HK this week. Thomas kindly delivered it to my hotel and passed it over to me by hand. Lovely watch and the third I have bought through him. Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Klokken

I got my 1963 reissue yesterday in the 38mm sapphire glass version with engraved exhibition caseback and the two-liner ("Tianjin Watch Factory of China") on its dial. Julian of Poljot24 was kind enough to search through his batches in order to find the last one, since the new ones spot a one-liner ("Made in China") I did not like quite as much. So far, I absolutely love it. One definitely gets a lot of bang for one's buck.

Here is the obligatory shot in a fitting setting:


----------



## fishoop

hi all;

longislandwatch.com just got in all the options for this watch - ordered the panda version myself!


----------



## Puranti

Just placed my order at watchunique as Thomas didn't have the acrylic version no more, I'll review it soon !


----------



## JWhitfield

Does anyone still sell the 38mm cream dialed version with acrylic? I'm about to sell mine and I'm just trying to get a benchmark for pricing.


----------



## Puranti

Watchunique still sells them.


----------



## CHawk68462

Just ordered the 38mm original from watchunique. First watch of the year. I'm excited for this one. Such a classic.


----------



## Puranti

Just received it from watchunique, it's truly a beauty ! The photos don't do it justice ! I like the fact that it is 38mm, it has a good presence on the wrist but there is no show-off. It's elegant and masculine. I keep a little note to test accuracy throughout the week.

I've heard there is technique to open the back with a rubber ball, do you guys can explain how it is done ?


----------



## yande

It's a little trick, if the back is not too tight. I have a little "special" friction ball that when pushed on to the case back, grabs it, and when you turn it, 'Voila' the case back turns. Equally successful is a good size wad of "Blu Tac." It should work as long as the case back has not been over tightened. Otherwise, a cheap set of case opening wrench tools from EBay will do the trick. Remember that the 1963 has an actual nut shape case back, not your usual slots, so a correctly sized socket should do the trick. though I have never tested this fact...

Main question, why are you taking the back off. Always think twice about such an activity.

Here's my 38mm's case back after I removed the red lettering with Polywatch.. Now that is a good reason to remove the case back, though do not over tighten it on return!


----------



## Rdenney

yande said:


> It's a little trick, if the back is not too tight. I have a little "special" friction ball that when pushed on to the case back, grabs it, and when you turn it, 'Voila' the case back turns. Equally successful is a good size wad of "Blu Tac." It should work as long as the case back has not been over tightened. Otherwise, a cheap set of case opening wrench tools from EBay will do the trick. Remember that the 1963 has an actual nut shape case back, not your usual slots, so a correctly sized socket should do the trick. though I have never tested this fact...
> 
> Main question, why are you taking the back off. Always think twice about such an activity.
> 
> Here's my 38mm's case back after I removed the red lettering with Polywatch.. Now that is a good reason to remove the case back, though do not over tighten it on return!


The flats on the back are way too shallow for a socket, which will have an chamfered inside edge. But it's worse than that--sockets have six sides or twelve points, but there's no standard for the number of sides a caseback will have. The above has eight.

I have been successful using a cheap metal caliper as a wrench, but it requires large hands to keep it tight and in position as you turn it.

A proper opener is always better if the rubber-ball trick doesn't work.

Rick "who has not always had good luck with the rubber ball" Denney


----------



## Puranti

It's just to know the trick, if the watch isn't accurate enough, I'll try to regulate it myself.


----------



## MangoConChile

im hoping someone can help me out. i am new to watches and am ready to buy my first 'nice' watch. my first watch was a Kronen Tourbillion

KS Luxury Tourbillion Moon Phase Automatic Mechanical White Dial Mens Wrist Watch KS069: Watches: Amazon.com

The case size is just perfect for me. i went thru about 3 of them due to the glass breaking. what is the case size of these? the website shows 45mm but that looks too big? in the meantime i bought a timex weekender recently(38mm) and the case size is smaller than the kronen. too small. do ya think the 38mm 1963 might look a little bigger then the weekender?


----------



## Puranti

After a little more than a week here is my short review.

The watch is great, it has worked flawlessly since I've started wearing it. The second hand of the chrono is sometimes a little off centered but I have heard it is normal. The start/stop pusher is a bit hard but it's great to handle. The winding is very smooth, it's very easy to feel when it is fully winded. The dial is really beautiful and the printing seems to be quality.

Now, on the accuracy, it keeps gaining +10s/day which is good but what is more surprising is that I leaved it in different positions during the night to see how it will react and it keeps gaining +10s/day whether I put it dial up, dial down, wind button up and wind button down. I think it is very surprising as I heard this feature was present in only the most expensive watches.


----------



## Aitch

Puranti said:


> After a little more than a week here is my short review.
> 
> The watch is great, it has worked flawlessly since I've started wearing it. The second hand of the chrono is sometimes a little off centered but I have heard it is normal. The start/stop pusher is a bit hard but it's great to handle. The winding is very smooth, it's very easy to feel when it is fully winded. The dial is really beautiful and the printing seems to be quality.
> 
> Now, on the accuracy, it keeps gaining +10s/day which is good but what is more surprising is that I leaved it in different positions during the night to see how it will react and it keeps gaining +10s/day whether I put it dial up, dial down, wind button up and wind button down. I think it is very surprising as I heard this feature was present in only the most expensive watches.


Glad you're pleased with the watch! Knowing that the accuracy doesn't vary with position is great too, should make it easy to regulate if you want to decrease that time gain a bit.


----------



## Atavachron

I saw this on the gearpatrol site today and was smitten.
I just buy Longines and have been looking for a nice Avigation but hey..this thing is beautiful and really reminds me of something i definately cant afford a Universal Geneve compax....very similar.
Im off to get one and emails to this legend called Thomas have been sent.
this thread is a great read too...Thanks


----------



## Atavachron

Got this by return...seems a belting bloke.

Many thank for your request 1963.
Would you mind to check the enclosed photo.
This is a 38.00MM sapphire glass with see through case back and
nylon strap.
The unit price is US$260.00 + shipping cost as you can select as below
1) EMS speed post arrival within one week charge to US$38.00 to 48.00 depend on which country
2) Register air post arrival within one month charge to US$22.00 32.00 depend on which country
3) You can through by paypal for your payment and order confrimation.
4) My paypal account is: [email protected]
Thank for your request 1963.


----------



## Puranti

He doesn't speak english very well and he must have a lot of enquiries.


----------



## Click & Caliber

From Long Island Watch, except I switched out the strap for a NatoStrapCo nato


----------



## Puranti

Now my watch has just stopped hence finishing my power reserve test, which is quite surprising (again) 51h !


----------



## yande

Puranti said:


> He doesn't speak english very well and he must have a lot of enquiries.


I have bought over 20 X 1963 38mm watches from Thomas. In the past he has been a very busy man, though, if he has stock, he will always answer your replies. Personally, I have never had a problem with his English. He also speaks Chinese way better than me too!

He's a great guy, and I hold him to a very high level of esteem. Put it this way, he was happy to repair (Free of Charge) a 1963 (my own personal) that I had bought (actually my wife paid for it) some 2 years previous. Return post was paid by him. Not sure if any of the other 1963 sellers out there would be so diligent and customer concerned.

A great guy, and a 5 star dealer! I can't speak of his service high enough.


----------



## Puranti

I've never doubted him


----------



## Atavachron

Sapphire crystal with display back arrived this morning from Thomas
300 usd inc shipping to uk.
It really is a quite lovely thing and i am thrilled.
thanks to gear patrol website or i would never have chanced upon this gem..and thanks also to Thomas...think ill get another one to keep it company.


----------



## Scrubba

Congrats. Mine also arrived today and I'm very pleased with it. It's quite a little thing when used to 41 - 44mm watches... I managed to get the plexi version and opted for solid case back keeping it old school.


----------



## Atavachron




----------



## Pawl_Buster

Atavachron said:


> View attachment 1358631


That is an awesome photo!


----------



## Atavachron

Thanks pal...I love it..
Glass is awesome,20 odd winds to fully wound...Its quite lovely on the wrist..
I'll wear it this week then it's a special occasion thing...It's just too nice.


----------



## lucky watch

I got this used a couple of days ago and have just been having a play. It's got a display back and a solid. Acrylic crystal and its 38mm. I took the strap of my Peoples Liberation Army watch. It looks and wears like a real vintage classic. Really pleased with it. b-)


----------



## lucky watch

And some more.


----------



## Robocaspar

Sold my 38mm cream dial a while back because I found it a little thick for the diameter. 

Finally stumbled on a 42mm panda dial in the sales forum and took the plunge. 

I must say it sits much better on the wrist. (Personal preference of course)



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robocaspar

Forgot the wristshot!










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## schisch

the 1963 watch is so beautiful
but im scared to buy one because of the "plastic glass"


----------



## abangr

schisch said:


> the 1963 watch is so beautiful
> but im scared to buy one because of the "plastic glass"


Don't worry.
Scratches on acrylic plastic are easy to remove.
But if you are still worried, get the sapphire glass version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abangr

I got the 1963 from watchunique.
It came 30 s faster a day. So, not so great.
But, after reading a few threads in this forum, I was able to regulate it to within 5 second faster a day.
Took me 3-4 trial and error attempts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jgcfc1

Does anyone know of any coupon codes for Watch Unique? Is there and WUS discount? 

cheers


----------



## CHawk68462

I'm a bit confused about a couple of different versions of the 38mm model. I see variation in the case back (some have a border of Chinese characters on the metal around the display window, some don't.) Also, sometimes the crown is signed. My 38mm from watchunique has blue on the ends of the chrono pushers. 

Why so much variation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster

CHawk68462 said:


> I'm a bit confused about a couple of different versions of the 38mm model. I see variation in the case back (some have a border of Chinese characters on the metal around the display window, some don't.) Also, sometimes the crown is signed. My 38mm from watchunique has blue on the ends of the chrono pushers.
> 
> Why so much variation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watches from different sellers are produced and assembled in different factories...none of them being Sea-Gull.


----------



## abangr

CHawk68462 said:


> I'm a bit confused about a couple of different versions of the 38mm model. I see variation in the case back (some have a border of Chinese characters on the metal around the display window, some don't.) Also, sometimes the crown is signed. My 38mm from watchunique has blue on the ends of the chrono pushers.
> 
> Why so much variation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those blue ends are wax that protects the tips from scratches during transport.
I don't think they are decorative.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CHawk68462

Hmm, it seems pretty sturdy. Will try harder to remove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puranti

It can be easely removed. I wonder if the chronos are really not made by seagull. I mean the main change is the packaging. Do we have any source on that point ?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Puranti said:


> It can be easely removed. I wonder if the chronos are really not made by seagull. I mean the main change is the packaging. Do we have any source on that point ?


Yeah, they're known not to be made by Tianjin Sea-Gull who have their own model, the D304, in that space.

Ric


----------



## Powder_UK

At the risk of getting lynched....

I'm not a fan of the domed crystal. Is it possible to have it changed?


----------



## Chascomm

Powder_UK said:


> At the risk of getting lynched....
> 
> I'm not a fan of the domed crystal. Is it possible to have it changed?


Only with another domed plastic. Otherwise you can buy the sapphire model with the tall bezel and flatter crystal. The reason being that the domed crystal fits around the convex dial and the hands, so that's a fair bit of height that needs to be made up if the crystal is flat.


----------



## Supermup

Hey guys I've just received a reply from the famous Thomas. I quote, "This is a 38.00MM *double curve sapphire* glass with see through case back and nylon strap." Is that the same as the one on ebay by thehonestman? From the photos the crystal is just flat, why do they insist on calling 'curved/domed'. (I don't mean any disrespect, I absolutely adore the watch, I just want to know what I'm getting).


----------



## Powder_UK

Chascomm said:


> Only with another domed plastic. Otherwise you can buy the sapphire model with the tall bezel and flatter crystal. The reason being that the domed crystal fits around the convex dial and the hands, so that's a fair bit of height that needs to be made up if the crystal is flat.


Thanks. I think the tall bezel looks worse, so I'll order the acrylic and live with it.


----------



## Pureboy

While I was ordering my ST5 (love it!) I bought a sapphire 38mm 1963. I have a 7.75" wrist, and most of my watches are 40+mm, so I was taking a risk, but I thought the vintage size would work for me. Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake and should have gone for the 42mm. Do you guys think that the NATO is just making it worse, and it would look more proportionate with a leather strap?

















From the side it looks like some sort of toy watch strapped to a huge wrist!









Compared to my 39mm ST5 with leather strap it seems much smaller than just 1mm less.


----------



## hwa

All you guys who bought the 38mm acrylic version from watchunique, any problems with shipment/service? (hope this sort of question is allowed here, if not, let me know and I'll edit it out.)


----------



## chirs1211

Had mine from him about 3 years ago, absolutely no problems at all I'm in UK though so didn't have to come too far
Chris


----------



## Scrubba

I got the 38mm plexi version from Watchunique and it was a hassle free process. FedEx delivery took 1 week from Netherlands to South Africa to my door. I was going to use Thomas but he didn't have stock of the plexi.


----------



## hwa

Well, it snowed 8 inches here in the DC area, followed by drizzle. Nothing else to do but send some money to watchunique! Gotta' find a less expensive hobby...


----------



## LaurentH

My turn ! After almost one year reading posts on it, I just paid my second son first Chinese Watch !


----------



## brentrice1

Hello everyone. This is my first post to WUS. I have followed this thread from the original back in 2010. I have tried to read through as many as possible but I find myself at the point of wishing to purchase one of these watches with a sapphire crystal. I can't seem to locate one, can anyone point me to a link or in the right direction? I'd also be interested in purchasing a pre-owned if that is my only option.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hwa

You can get that from Thomas. Try this email: [email protected]

He had 38mm with sapphire just the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brentrice1

Many thanks! I guess I gave up too early after reading through so many posts.


----------



## jgcfc1

Got mine today. Very pleased with it. Wish the lug width was bigger. Hard to find a high quality leather band in 18mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

Got my '63 today, too. Check out hirsch liberty. Think I'll get it in gold. Maybe brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

By the way, for anyone interested, the photos of the 1963 do not do justice to the champagne dial. It's really beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus

I just got into watches and I gotta say this is the watch that drew me in. I of course said I can't just have one watch so I bought a rodina and obris explorer. All while trying to decide if I should do the original or the black edition. After having the flu and going photoshop crazy, I think I have decided on the black edition. 

Ivo from watchunique is also super helpful


----------



## hwa

Out of curiosity, and at the risk of sacrilege, has anyone ever modded the hands of the 1963 to something less utilitarian than the bare sticks it comes with? I'd never change the color, but a bit more shape would be interesting to think about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

somebody here posted somewhere in these many pages a way to remove the red ink from the watchunique version's display back. Anybody remember the method for cleaning the windshield? Trying to avoid page-by-page review...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubba

I think it was Polywatch they used... Search for that.


----------



## Aitch

HandWindAuto said:


> Out of curiosity, and at the risk of sacrilege, has anyone ever modded the hands of the 1963 to something less utilitarian than the bare sticks it comes with? I'd never change the color, but a bit more shape would be interesting to think about.


I haven't had this watch, but I considered doing this at one point. FYI, from what I found the hand sizes are 1.40 x 0.95 x 0.27 / 0.27 x 0.18mm (hour, min, seconds)


----------



## hwa

Thanks Aitch. I'm not following the numbers though. I'm seeing five sets for three hands, or are the last two for the subdials?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch

HandWindAuto said:


> Thanks Aitch. I'm not following the numbers though. I'm seeing five sets for three hands, or are the last two for the subdials?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's correct, the last two are for the subdials. I don't know which way those numbers refer to the dial though (left vs right).


----------



## hwa

Terrific. Love this site!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster

HandWindAuto said:


> somebody here posted somewhere in these many pages a way to remove the red ink from the watchunique version's display back. Anybody remember the method for cleaning the windshield? Trying to avoid page-by-page review...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Folks have had good success with sugar cubes.

Rub the text with the cube and it is abrassive enough to remove the ink without scratching the glass


----------



## hwa

I'll give that a try, not having any polywatch handy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

HandWindAuto said:


> I'll give that a try, not having any polywatch handy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingernail plus toothpaste should work. Colgate. I'm serious.

Ric


----------



## Atavachron

Pureboy said:


> While I was ordering my ST5 (love it!) I bought a sapphire 38mm 1963. I have a 7.75" wrist, and most of my watches are 40+mm, so I was taking a risk, but I thought the vintage size would work for me. Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake and should have gone for the 42mm. Do you guys think that the NATO is just making it worse, and it would look more proportionate with a leather strap?
> 
> View attachment 1379800
> 
> 
> View attachment 1379804
> 
> 
> From the side it looks like some sort of toy watch strapped to a huge wrist!
> 
> View attachment 1379806
> 
> 
> Compared to my 39mm ST5 with leather strap it seems much smaller than just 1mm less.


That ST5 is sweet..could you direct me as to where i might purchase one of these?
Thanks


----------



## Atavachron

As for WatchUnique..i ordered an Acrylic one to go with the other from Thomas and found my wife had got me one too.
I contacted Ivo and he said i could return it no problem and have just got the refund.
Boy....now that is some service..Hugely impressed and i thank him for getting me out of a slight pickle..two Seagulls is enough for any man.


----------



## hwa

AFAIK, the only way to get one of the ST5's, assuming you're speaking of the 2013 project watch extras, is through HKED, who you can PM easily enough through any of his many posts in the 2013 CMW Project Watch sub forum. Not sure if there are any left, but there might be. They are fantastic value for money.



Atavachron said:


> That ST5 is sweet..could you direct me as to where i might purchase one of these?
> Thanks


----------



## hwa

Well, now I've got to figure out whether it's cheaper to buy sugar cubes or Colgate. And I'm trying REALLY hard not to ask whether I need any particular type of Colgate.



Ric Capucho said:


> Fingernail plus toothpaste should work. Colgate. I'm serious.
> 
> Ric


----------



## abangr

Atavachron said:


> As for WatchUnique..i ordered an Acrylic one to go with the other from Thomas and found my wife had got me one too.
> I contacted Ivo and he said i could return it no problem and have just got the refund.
> Boy....now that is some service..Hugely impressed and i thank him for getting me out of a slight pickle..two Seagulls is enough for any man.


hked still has a few.
Quick before they run out.
I've been wearing the blue one everyday since I got it.
The last red is currently in transit to me 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Atavachron

Right...thanks a lot....im on it....


----------



## jgcfc1

Wristshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurentH

Sent yesterday afternoon, arrived today at lunch time !
Beautiful 42mm. (My son wanted the big one, and as it is for him...)









Not a good picture, but it was dark...


----------



## LaurentH

Wrist shot:









First one in my second box ! Still have 15 places free !









Laurent


----------



## Sistema1927

I had earlier posted about problems that I had with my 1963 being inconsistent. I shipped it back to Ivo at watchunique, and he shipped me a new replacement as well as a complimentary display back. The shipping times between the US and the Netherlands are not the fastest, but Ivo provides very good customer service.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

This place is dangerous...came on to post a couple of things, found the Russian watches, now this. Ordered today.


----------



## konstan

GirchyGirchy said:


> This place is dangerous...came on to post a couple of things, found the Russian watches, now this. Ordered today.


YEAH I ended up ordering a strela 3133 but now I want one of those 1963's too. This site is a killer.


----------



## Pureboy

Finally got my long Hadley Roma Oil-Tan Leather. Looks much better on my 7.75" wrist than a NATO.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Comparison shot:









Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## ColinW

GirchyGirchy said:


> This place is dangerous...came on to post a couple of things, found the Russian watches, now this. Ordered today.





konstan said:


> YEAH I ended up ordering a strela 3133 but now I want one of those 1963's too. This site is a killer.


There should so be a warning before entering this site. :-(


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ColinW said:


> There should so be a warning before entering this site. :-(


Where is the fun in that? ;-)

We all enjoy being enablers and share in the joy of other folks becoming addicted...it's all part of the WIS experience :-d


----------



## Ric Capucho

ColinW said:


> There should so be a warning before entering this site. :-(


The site's called Watchuseek, and that's based on a paraphrased sayin' that ends "is what yer get". A warning, if ever I heard one.

Welcome to the addiction...

Ric


----------



## jgcfc1

Does anyone know if there are plans to make a 38mm panda version? I really would love a panda to accompany my current '63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

I might have missed this but is it possible to remove the writing on the dial. I know Thomas has the sapphire option but is there an option for a sterile dial?


----------



## ericlaw02

Interesting, I wanted to know what a sterile dial would look like for the 1963, so I did some mockups by stealing jgcfc1's photo:




















Doesn't look as nice as those black-dial sterile watches IMO.
And sorry to jgcfc1 if you didn't want me editing your photo; would gladly remove the edited versions if so.


----------



## jgcfc1

Don't mind at all mate.


----------



## jgcfc1




----------



## Drudge

ericlaw02 said:


> Interesting, I wanted to know what a sterile dial would look like for the 1963, so I did some mockups by stealing jgcfc1's photo:
> View attachment 1404185
> View attachment 1404186
> View attachment 1404187
> 
> 
> Doesn't look as nice as those black-dial sterile watches IMO.
> And sorry to jgcfc1 if you didn't want me editing your photo; would gladly remove the edited versions if so.




Thank you for that. I think I still prefer that sterile look, thx again.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Drudge said:


> Thank you for that. I think I still prefer that sterile look, thx again.


Sadly, sterilizing the dial completely destroys the character of the watch :-(
But it is yours to do with as you wish.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Drudge said:


> I might have missed this but is it possible to remove the writing on the dial. I know Thomas has the sapphire option but is there an option for a sterile dial?


Never seen that question asked before, so no need to apologise.

Anyway I'd guess that you can have a sterile dial if you're looking for your own brand? But minimum order quantities will be in the order of 400 watches. Imagine, if it's a one-off then Thomas would have to order 400 sterile dials, and throw 399 of them away.

Ric


----------



## pharminator

Pawl_Buster said:


> Where is the fun in that? ;-)
> 
> We all enjoy being enablers and share in the joy of other folks becoming addicted...it's all part of the WIS experience :-d


I didn't realize how quickly nor how fiercely the addiction would set in. I think I have my disposable income spending planned until Q2 2015!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sofauxboho

Now that Thomas is no longer selling the 1963, is WatchUnique the best place to get one? Or are there other good options? seagull1963.com seems sold out at the moment.

I'm actually in Beijing at present, but the 1963 sells for nearly $1,000 at the Seagull boutiques here! No discounts available, at least not to this single-language American. ::grin::


----------



## hwa

Thomas has sapphire version in 38mm, or did recently. If you want acrylic, watchunique has those. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

sofauxboho said:


> Now that Thomas is no longer selling the 1963, is WatchUnique the best place to get one? Or are there other good options? seagull1963.com seems sold out at the moment.
> 
> I'm actually in Beijing at present, but the 1963 sells for nearly $1,000 at the Seagull boutiques here! No discounts available, at least not to this single-language American. ::grin::


I noticed that too. It is cheaper form the non-Chinese suppliers than on taobao. Quite frankly, you are not going to beat taobao prices anywhere in the botiques.

The other problem is that, being in China, I really cannot get away with wearing a Chinese watch.


----------



## sofauxboho

Another question: Is the 1963 sold by the official Seagull boutiques in Beijing actually made by Seagull in Tainjin? 

Is the one sold by Seagull themselves the same as Thomas's? The same as WatchUnique's? Or yet a third version?


----------



## TheMac

So blessed to have an Sea-Gull AD right here in Singapore that stocks the 1963 reissues! Just got it at a great price together with the Wu Xing!


----------



## hwa

Admittedly off topic, but does your screen name translate differently in Singapore than it does in the US? Interesting choice...



smurfpiss said:


> So blessed to have an Sea-Gull AD right here in Singapore that stocks the 1963 reissues! Just got it at a great price together with the Wu Xing!


----------



## TheMac

HandWindAuto said:


> Admittedly off topic, but does your screen name translate differently in Singapore than it does in the US? Interesting choice...


It is what it is. It's actually the name of a cocktail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

If cocktails are mentioned, I think there's some obligation to disclose the ingredients and provide a picture. As you know, without a picture it didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

jgcfc1 said:


>


Nice to see the 19 Zuan dial. Is it still possible to get this version, instead of the 21 Zuan version.

I know the watch has a 21 jewel movement, but as I understand it the original had a 19 jewel movement, and thus it had 19 Zuan on the dial. As it's a replica of that watch, I think it should have the same text on the dial as the original had.


----------



## jgcfc1

T_I said:


> Nice to see the 19 Zuan dial. Is it still possible to get this version, instead of the 21 Zuan version.
> 
> I know the watch has a 21 jewel movement, but as I understand it the original had a 19 jewel movement, and thus it had 19 Zuan on the dial. As it's a replica of that watch, I think it should have the same text on the dial as the original had.


This watch is 3 years old now I think. I picked it up second hand a few months ago. Just got lucky. Cost me $220 shipped.


----------



## joins

I finaly pulled the trigger and ordered the 38 mm with acrylic and display case back from watchunique. Should arrive in a few days. I have a braided nato laying around that should do the trick.


----------



## hwa

Congrats. You'll love it! It actually looks pretty good on the included NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

While I wanted the dial with the original text above six o’clock (CHINA/Tianjin Watch Factory), I’m resolved to the fact that this isn’t available in the sapphire version. Was it ever? 

I read this thread front to back about a month ago. Apologies, everyone, if I’ve missed this information. I appreciate your input.


----------



## konstan

joins said:


> I finaly pulled the trigger and ordered the 38 mm with acrylic and display case back from watchunique. Should arrive in a few days. I have a braided nato laying around that should do the trick.


I am still on the fence about whether to go for the more original acrylic or the sapphire... I have so few sapphire watches that I always feel pressured to try to get the sapphire crystal option if one is available. How does the look of it on this watch compare to the acrylic?


----------



## millenbop

A bit OT, but why is sapphire desired in general? I men plastic is easy to buff up to look as new. Sapphire.. not so easy.

Back on topic, I'm currently drawn to the black dial version.. I guess I want em all


----------



## hwa

word on the street is that acrylic beats sapphire hands down in terms of aesthetics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

HandWindAuto said:


> word on the street is that acrylic beats sapphire hands down in terms of aesthetics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You mean in general or in regards to the 1963?


----------



## hwa

Specific to the 1963. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeopardBear

millenbop said:


> A bit OT, but why is sapphire desired in general? I men plastic is easy to buff up to look as new. Sapphire.. not so easy.
> 
> Back on topic, I'm currently drawn to the black dial version.. I guess I want em all


Plastic is easy to buff, but you are going to have to buff it, even if you baby something that you're trying to wear out and about, whereas sapphire is very difficult to even put a scratch on in the first place.


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

HandWindAuto said:


> Specific to the 1963.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the acrylic looks like a more natural fit with the 1963 design and it is certainly more correct in terms of "vintage." But I'm leaning towards sapphire for the following reasons:

1. I know that watchunique.com has the acrylic version with the original dial text, which I like, but...

2. I want an exhibition case back and I dislike the case backs watchunique.com offers.

3. I know that I can buy the case back that I want from Thomas or on the bay for around $40, but that's a bit of a hassle and puts the price near or over sapphire.

4. I can easily order the 38mm sapphire from longislandwatch.com, a forum sponsor. Not sure I want to deal with shipping from China/HK or the Netherlands.

5. I've read here that some folks have had issues with the acrylic crystal being lose/not very well secured.

6. I'm thinking that the sapphire version might be very slightly more water resistant, even though I really only need resistance for the rainstorm I can't avoid. That's about it, but still...

I appreciate your thoughts or feedback.


----------



## hwa

The red print supposedly is easily removed from watchunique case back. Shipping from them is fast and easy. That said: get what you like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins

My 38mm acrylic just arrived from watchunique. Great with the exhibition case back. Not sure if I want to keep the lettering on the case back. And like everyone says: pictures don't do it justice.
I like the fact that there is no brand marking on the crown.


----------



## carsonauto

Can anyone who ordered a watch from WatchUnique comment on shipping costs? Specifically Canadians--

I'm considering buying the 38mm/Acryllic/Display back, but I see that shipping cost is 17 Euros and completed by FedEx international. I've never imported an watch before and I'm wondering what customs I'll be hit with (and the lovely FedEx handling/brokerage fees)


----------



## CHawk68462

carsonauto said:


> Can anyone who ordered a watch from WatchUnique comment on shipping costs? Specifically Canadians--
> 
> I'm considering buying the 38mm/Acryllic/Display back, but I see that shipping cost is 17 Euros and completed by FedEx international. I've never imported an watch before and I'm wondering what customs I'll be hit with (and the lovely FedEx handling/brokerage fees)


I can't give you a Canadian point of view, but the customs cost to the US was pretty cheap. Maybe 13 bucks? I don't remember seeing any other fees unless they were built into that $13. Either way, not too expensive. The watch is worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbear

Ryan...i have the sapphire and am quite happy with it. It is more robust than the acrylic though it does slightly change the appearance. As for authenticity, well only the ultra rare original can really claim that...


----------



## Puranti

Hi everyone, so it's been 3 month and sometimes I have a little problem. When I engage the chronograph, sometimes at one point, the watch stops, it only restart if I stop the chrono and re-start it again. Anyone know if it's a sign of a mechanic problem ? It happens rarely though.


----------



## AStraat

Puranti said:


> Hi everyone, so it's been 3 month and sometimes I have a little problem. When I engage the chronograph, sometimes at one point, the watch stops, it only restart if I stop the chrono and re-start it again. Anyone know if it's a sign of a mechanic problem ? It happens rarely though.


Others can (and should) chime in, but it might be that it's not sufficiently wound when this problem occurs. I've had this happen to me with my automatic ST19 after engaging the chronograph after only wearing it for a short while.


----------



## postup

FedEx and DHL are by far the worst IMO in terms of Canadian customs. My most recent one was a $23.74 charge on a $95 watch (almost 25%) shipped from the US.

I have had watches shipped from Asia and have never been charged, but none of those came via FedEx.

Hope that helps.



carsonauto said:


> Can anyone who ordered a watch from WatchUnique comment on shipping costs? Specifically Canadians--
> 
> I'm considering buying the 38mm/Acryllic/Display back, but I see that shipping cost is 17 Euros and completed by FedEx international. I've never imported an watch before and I'm wondering what customs I'll be hit with (and the lovely FedEx handling/brokerage fees)


----------



## Stevebuk

Hi all. I've recently acquired a 42mm 1962 with clear case back. The only issue is I have a small scratch and can't seem to remove with poly watch. I thought these were acrylic or are some also mineral? Thanks


----------



## LeopardBear

The 42mms are sapphire.


----------



## Stevebuk

Thanks for the reply, but I don't think it is. It's domed and has a few scratches. Unusual for sapphire.


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

My understanding is that anything above 38mm in the market is mineral crystal.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

LeopardBear said:


> The 42mms are sapphire.


Oh dear and here we've been told over and over that sapphire is scratch proof :-(

Still, it must have come into contact with something hard, like a diamond :-O


----------



## Pawl_Buster

RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON said:


> My understanding is that anything above 38mm in the market is mineral crystal.


Then a number of folks have been ripped off because they thought they were buying sapphire ;-)


----------



## revad

I have a 42mm and it is mineral


----------



## vadimvt

Where have all of you bought the watch? 
I'm thinking about going over to the purchase of the watch, but i'm not sure where i should buy it.
There are two sites i already know: Watchunique.com and Seagull1963.com
But the watches on Seagull1963 are selling for more than 100 euros, compared to watch unique. What are the reasons for this, besides having sapphire glass instead of acrylic?


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

vadimvt said:


> Where have all of you bought the watch?
> I'm thinking about going over to the purchase of the watch, but i'm not sure where i should buy it.
> There are two sites i already know: Watchunique.com and Seagull1963.com
> But the watches on Seagull1963 are selling for more than 100 euros, compared to watch unique. What are the reasons for this, besides having sapphire glass instead of acrylic?


Check out longislandwatch.com. They're a forum sponsor and have much better prices than seagull1963.com. I intend to make a purchase from longislandwatch.com soon. I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## vadimvt

RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON said:


> Check out longislandwatch.com. They're a forum sponsor and have much better prices than seagull1963.com. I intend to make a purchase from longislandwatch.com soon. I'll post pictures when I do.


Oh right, i forgot about that one. Too bad its only free shipping for US! I'm from Belgium, so that will make a difference in pricing, I think.
I do like the case back without the red chinese lettering!
Its just weird that none of the sites has all the variations.. I would like to have a 42mm with sapphire, clear back (without red markings), but none of them has this..
Thanks for the info


----------



## Kratsmoose

I can't believe I read the whole thing! Anyway, got one on the way, now. Should arrive Thursday.


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

Kratsmoose said:


> I can't believe I read the whole thing! Anyway, got one on the way, now. Should arrive Thursday.


I read the whole thing a while back. Seems like a right of passage to owning a 1963!


----------



## joins

vadimvt said:


> Oh right, i forgot about that one. Too bad its only free shipping for US! I'm from Belgium, so that will make a difference in pricing, I think.
> I do like the case back without the red chinese lettering!
> Its just weird that none of the sites has all the variations.. I would like to have a 42mm with sapphire, clear back (without red markings), but none of them has this..
> Thanks for the info


The red lettering on the case back can be removed with some polywatch.


----------



## joins

vadimvt said:


> Where have all of you bought the watch?
> I'm thinking about going over to the purchase of the watch, but i'm not sure where i should buy it.
> There are two sites i already know: Watchunique.com and Seagull1963.com
> But the watches on Seagull1963 are selling for more than 100 euros, compared to watch unique. What are the reasons for this, besides having sapphire glass instead of acrylic?


i bought my 38mm acrylic from watchunique, cheap and fast shipping to belgium. Great communication with the seller.


----------



## joins

And a picture tells more than a thousand words.


----------



## vadimvt

joins said:


> View attachment 1431480
> 
> 
> And a picture tells more than a thousand words.


I know it would be easier for me to buy from watchunique.. 
But i'd prefer to get the sapphire one and one where there is chinese written on the metal on the back (around the clear case).
I can't really see it on the picture, but i've read that the acrylic is steeply domed.. I like it when watches are a little bit domed, but not too much! 
It sounds stupid.. But if i'm going to buy a watch, i want it to be perfectly suited to my demand  
And the one from longislandwatch has that one (cheaper than seagull1963.com)

But thanks for the help and the pictures!


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

vadimvt said:


> I know it would be easier for me to buy from watchunique..
> But i'd prefer to get the sapphire one and one where there is chinese written on the metal on the back (around the clear case).
> I can't really see it on the picture, but i've read that the acrylic is steeply domed.. I like it when watches are a little bit domed, but not too much!
> It sounds stupid.. But if i'm going to buy a watch, i want it to be perfectly suited to my demand
> And the one from longislandwatch has that one (cheaper than seagull1963.com)
> 
> But thanks for the help and the pictures!


I hear you. Buy what you like. If you decide to go with longislandwatch, email Marc, the owner, about a WUS member discount. Based on what I've read on the forum, you may be able to save 5-8%.


----------



## vadimvt

RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON said:


> I hear you. Buy what you like. If you decide to go with longislandwatch, email Marc, the owner, about a WUS member discount. Based on what I've read on the forum, you may be able to save 5-8%.


Ok! 
Someone wrote on this thread that its not polite to ask Marc for a WUS discount if its your first watch you buy from him.. 
But i'll pm him and we'll see!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop

I've always gotten my packages stuck in customs when ordering from longisland, so you can add $50 or so to the total cost. will not order from them again as long as I'm in Europe.


----------



## vadimvt

millenbop said:


> I've always gotten my packages stuck in customs when ordering from longisland, so you can add $50 or so to the total cost. will not order from them again as long as I'm in Europe.


That's a bummer! Are you sure that its for all of Europe and not just Sweden? Because it would make a big difference on a 350$ watch..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop

vadimvt said:


> That's a bummer! Are you sure that its for all of Europe and not just Sweden? Because it would make a big difference on a 350$ watch..
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Ah no, not 100% this applies to other countries, but the packaging and info looks interesting to customs it seems. Same with Amazon etc. If I order from other places in the US and they come in a more anonymous package it never seems to get stuck in customs. YMMV


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

vadimvt said:


> Ok!
> Someone wrote on this thread that its not polite to ask Marc for a WUS discount if its your first watch you buy from him..
> But i'll pm him and we'll see!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


I don't think it's rude at all. Marc is a business man, the conversation is a business one, and if he can't provide you with a discount he'll let you know. I emailed him a few weeks ago stating that I was interested in buying two watches and that I understood there is a discount for WUS members. He asked me what watches and said he could provide a 5% discount on those models. I then asked him if I should mention the WUS discount in the forum, and his response was something to the effect of "it's up to you/If you want to you can."


----------



## vadimvt

RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON said:


> I don't think it's rude at all. Marc is a business man, the conversation is a business one, and if he can't provide you with a discount he'll let you know. I emailed him a few weeks ago stating that I was interested in buying two watches and that I understood there is a discount for WUS members. He asked me what watches and said he could provide a 5% discount on those models. I then asked him if I should mention the WUS discount in the forum, and his response was something to the effect of "it's up to you/If you want to you can."


Ok!
But the extra cost on shipping to Europe, as millenpop informed me about, might push me to buy from watchunique. Because this makes the price difference even bigger.. 
I'll have to rethink (again..) 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

vadimvt said:


> Ok!
> But the extra cost on shipping to Europe, as millenpop informed me about, might push me to buy from watchunique. Because this makes the price difference even bigger..
> I'll have to rethink (again..)
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## Kratsmoose

Well, looks like it cane a day early! Lovely watch; so unique looking. Thanks to all of you for the fascinating thread. here's a few quick shots (for reference, I have a 7.25" wrist):


----------



## sonasegasuisughi

How can I buy this chinese watches ? Anyone can give me contacts to buy ? I am located in Shanghai


----------



## hked

If you are in Shanghai your best bet would be to contact Thomas via email [email protected]. He only has the sapphire crystal version and will be in Switzerland until the 7th April.



sonasegasuisughi said:


> How can I buy this chinese watches ? Anyone can give me contacts to buy ? I am located in Shanghai


----------



## balzebub

Wow..just saw this on Seagull's TMALL webstore...a re-issue of the 1963 that looks exactly like those from non official seagull factory:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...4a6fccac2d2028843162d73f2ab&scene=taobao_shop

5040 RMB which works out to around 812 USD...

Would love to see this version taken apart to compare the movements used, i mean at this price point, the ST19 in it has got to be their best of the best in terms of quality control and manufacturing tolerances right?


----------



## Scrubba

Plexi perfection


----------



## walkersp

I read that the chinese lettering above 6 o'clock on the dial of the acrylic version means "China - Tianjin Watch Factory", but the lettering on the sapphire version looks different. Does anyone know why and what does it mean?


----------



## AVC0002

So I just got the 38mm from another forum and it came from watchunique. can I put the engraved Clear caseback on this watch? if so Where can I get one??

Thanks


----------



## hwa

From watchunique probably. Check the website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002

is this Thomas guy still around? If so, how can I contact him?


----------



## the_chang

Kratsmoose said:


> Well, looks like it cane a day early! Lovely watch; so unique looking. Thanks to all of you for the fascinating thread. here's a few quick shots (for reference, I have a 7.25" wrist):


Did this strap come with the watch ? My 1963 came on a NATO. Any ideas where I can get that strap from ?


----------



## Kratsmoose

the_chang said:


> Did this strap come with the watch ? My 1963 came on a NATO. Any ideas where I can get that strap from ?


Mine came with that stiff NATO, as well. I prefer a regular strap; this is one that came with a cheap Ducks Unlimited watch I won years ago. It's thin, unpadded, and very flexible, which is why I like it. I'm not much of a strap guy, but when I need one on occasion I use that one. Pretty cheap.

I bought a green nylon strap, which goes a little better with it.


----------



## colorwheel

I got my 38mm acrylic/display back today from watchunique, I'd wanted it for a number of years. The dial is more a champagne/silver than an antique creme as in the watchunique photos. Looks like a modern cheap watch to me, even with the brown leather nato from Crown & Buckle i put on it. And no manual with it ... shouldn't there be? Oh well, just a watch. The nicest watch I've ever had, I guess. But nothing really special : (


----------



## CHawk68462

colorwheel said:


> I got my 38mm acrylic/display back today from watchunique, I'd wanted it for a number of years. The dial is more a champagne/silver than an antique creme as in the watchunique photos. Looks like a modern cheap watch to me, even with the brown leather nato from Crown & Buckle i put on it. And no manual with it ... shouldn't there be? Oh well, just a watch. The nicest watch I've ever had, I guess. But nothing really special : (


The dial is described as "champagne" in most places.

They're not for everybody, but what else were you expecting from the watch that isn't there?

Anyhow, if you aren't over the moon about it, the good thing about these watches is that there is decent demand for them. If you decide to sell, I am guessing it won't take long.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubba

Post some pics of it here on the C&B NATO, I bet it'll look great. I almost bought the leather C&B NATO then went for a vintage Asso type strap which is yet to arrive.


----------



## colorwheel

Scrubba said:


> Post some pics of it here on the C&B NATO, I bet it'll look great. I almost bought the leather C&B NATO then went for a vintage Asso type strap which is yet to arrive.


Here you go. It looks better to me in the photo than how it actually looks. The dial is more silvery, doesn't contrast enough with the bezel. Can someone tell me &#8230; is this the only dial color that was ever available (other than the panda color, of course)? I wish it looked more cream-ish, as the picture seems to show. But oh well, not a big deal.

I do love the strap though. Will definitely keep the strap. Light, flexible, smells good.

On a side note, I traveled through Hong Kong, Guangdong and Beijing last year, and couldn't find the watch anywhere. I was really hoping to see it/buy it in person (I hadn't found this site yet). I even had a personal shopper in Guangdong who was helping me buy pearls (got some amazing buys on pearls) and she said there was no way to buy the watch in China.

EDIT: Watch is definitely going back now, as the dial paint has begun to flake off. The inside of the crystal is now filled with flaking paint.


----------



## colorwheel

Close up of paint flaking. Has anybody ever sent anything back to Watchunique? My package had no return information. I sent an email. Edit: Ivo got right back to me with info, I'm good.


----------



## barry72

Reading this thread will probably hold me off from buying this watch for a while. Excellent that's the first time I've saved some dosh on this forum


----------



## Graham3

Wow colorwheel, how timely your post was. I have been wanting this watch off and on for two years or more, I have spent the past two nights reading through the entire post, I'm glad I did.

I almost pulled the trigger last night during a(nother) "late night", and now seeing this I will have to walk away. I'm sorry for your trouble but thank you for the update.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Ric Capucho

This pickie captures the dial colour pretty well. No hiccups with quality or function in well over a year.

Ric


----------



## chirs1211

Mine is about 4 years old now and i've had no issues at all

Chris


----------



## FPSPearce

hked said:


> If you are in Shanghai your best bet would be to contact Thomas via email [email protected]. He only has the sapphire crystal version and will be in Switzerland until the 7th April.


Does anybody know for sure if this email still works? I emailed him about a month ago with no response.

Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## hwa

I think if you poll the whole lot, those happy with their watchunique version will far outnumber those dissatisfied. I find mine to be great value for money. And Ric's pic is spot on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorwheel

I was going to just get a refund, but, my wife thinks the watch looks so nice that she's insisting I get a replacement, so i'll be trying again.


----------



## Brian Hatton

I just received this one, slightly different.


----------



## samanderson

I'm wearing mine right now, and I totally agree - your photo captures the colour of the dial very well. Even down under in Sydney.


----------



## Stevebuk

Hi all,
I has an issue with my 42mm 1963 chrono that I bought used and decided to buy a new one from a Thomas. I actually managed to fix it before my new one came and now I have two, so will flip one. They are both quite similar but the cream dial is a lot more yellow / cream than my original which is more of a white / silver with a hint of cream. They also HSBC different chrono pushers. The original has small pushers where as the new one has much larger pushers and a bigger crown. Are the different pushers down to age? Looking at pics in this thread, I see both pushers from Thomas. The dial is interesting as I assumed all cream dials were the same even though I've seen it described as cream, yellow and silvery. Maybe different batches or maker? Personally I'd like to have the lighter dial of the old watch and they pushers and crown from the new. Maybe a project for the weekend! Have others seen this? 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## mike70sk

hey, i was wondering with the watch having such small case diameter (the smaller one) and being 14mm thick, if it feels chunky or not proportional ? i'm not a big fan of chunky watches that feel uncomfortable, i really wanna buy it, is it comfortable ? is more comfortable on the nato then on leather ?


----------



## LeopardBear

It doesn't feel that disproportionate. A good 3 mm or so of the height is the dome of the crystal.


----------



## Hartig

Got mine recently from watchunique (38mm w acrylic crystal).
My first mechanical watch to stop the craving before I buy something really expensive!


Watch looks great, function seems good as well (but I'll have to wait and see).


I thought the watch would feel small but the size is actually perfect for me. Maybe it's the long lugs/nato strap combination that is at play.
I won't be using a leather strap because I suspect that would push it into old man territory for me. ;-)
Also I want to emphasize the communist/military/retro vibe so I will go with canvas.

The stock NATO-strap is nice but I have 3 others already on the way to experiment with.


----------



## waterdude

I haven't looked at this thread in ages. Is anyone still making the panda variants? Thomas?? Thanks!


----------



## mike70sk

I have been reading a skimming the thread. The problem is that its old and a lot of the pictures links are now dead. I wanted a 38mm, however i recently purchased a sea-gull bar nail watch at 38mm i really like the watch and seems so much better buying from a real brand and not some homage knock off, i do find that the watch looks a little small on my wrist and i notice it a fair amount.

So i wanted to see a side by side of the 42mm vs 38mm, maybe the pushers and crown make it look a tad bigger ? does the watch wear big or small ? another concern is the 38mm dial is the one i like the most i don't want the panda and i feal the other dial is not creamy more silvery which i don't like . Also big price increase to go bigger. I don't really want another watch that i feel looks to small.

so does any one have a side by side picture of the 42mm vs 38mm ? or a link where the pictures still work ? or any other resources


----------



## Hartig

No comparison but maybe this helps.
On my 165-170mm (6.5-6.75") wrist:


























The beefier lugs and pushers probably make it feel bigger than the bair nail watch.
Only if I had significantly bigger wrists I would have chosen 42mm.


----------



## mike70sk

Hartig said:


> No comparison but maybe this helps.
> On my 165-170mm (6.5-6.75") wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beefier lugs and pushers probably make it feel bigger than the bair nail watch.
> Only if I had significantly bigger wrists I would have chosen 42mm.


thanks, i always find it hard to know how a big a watch is from wrist shots, people wear 35mm watches and they look fine in the pictures. my wrist are 7 but the top length is only 52mm, i really find it how shocking the difference between 38 and 40 mm's


----------



## domw

> I haven't looked at this thread in ages. Is anyone still making the panda variants? Thomas?? Thanks!


I did some searching a couple of weeks ago, and available options I found were:


38mm with "original" dial, acrylic - WatchUnique
38mm with "original" dial, sapphire - thomas, Poljot24, Long Island
42mm with "original" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
42mm with "original" dial, mineral - thomas, Long Island
42mm with "original" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
42mm with "panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
42mm with "panda" dial, mineral - Long Island
42mm with "panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
42mm with "reverse panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
42mm with "reverse pand" dial, mineral - Long Island
42mm with "reverse panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG


----------



## waterdude

domw said:


> I did some searching a couple of weeks ago, and available options I found were:
> 
> 
> 38mm with "original" dial, acrylic - WatchUnique
> 38mm with "original" dial, sapphire - thomas, Poljot24, Long Island
> 42mm with "original" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "original" dial, mineral - thomas, Long Island
> 42mm with "original" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
> 42mm with "panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "panda" dial, mineral - Long Island
> 42mm with "panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
> 42mm with "reverse panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "reverse pand" dial, mineral - Long Island
> 42mm with "reverse panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG


Awesome info. Thanks!!


----------



## _XII_

I have had two 1963 watches. Both had problems with the chronograph function.

The first one was from Thomas. I sent it two times back to Hong Kong to be fixed. On third time I requested refund, which Thomas promptly paid.

The second one was from Watchunique. It worked correctly over a year. Very little use and certainly no abuse. Almost no use of the chronograph. Few days ago the chronograph jammed stopping the whole watch. It was easily fixed by a watchmaker, but he recommended not to use chronograph. It would propably jam again due to low quality.

The watch is certainly beautiful though. I have the original smaller version with a highly domed crystal.


----------



## Hartig

With cotton canvas NATO:


----------



## mike70sk

_XII_ said:


> I have had two 1963 watches. Both had problems with the chronograph function.
> 
> The first one was from Thomas. I sent it two times back to Hong Kong to be fixed. On third time I requested refund, which Thomas promptly paid.
> 
> The second one was from Watchunique. It worked correctly over a year. Very little use and certainly no abuse. Almost no use of the chronograph. Few days ago the chronograph jammed stopping the whole watch. It was easily fixed by a watchmaker, but he recommended not to use chronograph. It would propably jam again due to low quality.
> 
> The watch is certainly beautiful though. I have the original smaller version with a highly domed crystal.


these watch's are not made by SEA-GULL (i assume) so probally not very good quality control


----------



## Astute-C

Hartig said:


> With cotton canvas NATO:


May I ask where you purchased these straps from?


----------



## Hartig

Astute-C said:


> May I ask where you purchased these straps from?


Ebay seller "goodcheapman"
18mm Canvas Watch Strap Band Sports Military Army New Pattern Professional | eBay

Made out of real canvas (not nylon!). Very comfortable. They're thicker than regular natos so I cut the third ring off. Doesn't look as extremely bulky and the watch doesn't sit so high off my wrist.


----------



## piston3461

Just received the watch unique version. Love it so far, the movement ticks more loudly than I expected but i don't mind too much. Ordered a meyhofer Messina brown strap.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Just to add to domw's awesome collated list of availability (previous page of this thread):

* 38mm "original" dials, at Long Island, no stock, as at June 2014. 
Pandas are still available.

* 38mm "original" dial in a black case, available from Watch Unique. I read in a tz-uk forum this one is "limited edition"

* 38mm "original" dial, also available from a Spanish watchmaker - may be more convenient for some - same specs as WatchUnique, ie acrylic crystal, solid caseback, plus option for additional see-through case back with red print. (I saw an inference on a tz-uk thread that the watchmaker in Spain regulates the watches before selling. Don't quote me on this, I found it a tad unclear on who is doing the regulating, or who sells the regulated watches).



domw said:


> I did some searching a couple of weeks ago, and available options I found were:
> 
> 
> 38mm with "original" dial, acrylic - WatchUnique
> 38mm with "original" dial, sapphire - thomas, Poljot24, Long Island
> 42mm with "original" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "original" dial, mineral - thomas, Long Island
> 42mm with "original" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
> 42mm with "panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "panda" dial, mineral - Long Island
> 42mm with "panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG
> 42mm with "reverse panda" dial, acrylic - Poljot24
> 42mm with "reverse pand" dial, mineral - Long Island
> 42mm with "reverse panda" dial, sapphire - Seagull SG


----------



## Mr TPG

Having some issues with cosmetic QC on the couple I've received from watchunique. Ivo been very professional and helpful so far but am beginning to despair of getting my hands on a nice one:


----------



## Docrwm

_XII_ said:


> I have had two 1963 watches. Both had problems with the chronograph function.
> 
> The first one was from Thomas. I sent it two times back to Hong Kong to be fixed. On third time I requested refund, which Thomas promptly paid.
> 
> The second one was from Watchunique. It worked correctly over a year. Very little use and certainly no abuse. Almost no use of the chronograph. Few days ago the chronograph jammed stopping the whole watch. It was easily fixed by a watchmaker, but he recommended not to use chronograph. It would propably jam again due to low quality.
> 
> The watch is certainly beautiful though. I have the original smaller version with a highly domed crystal.


Sorry to hear that. Oddly, I use the chrono every single time I wear the watch as I use a chrono as part of my job. I have had zero, thankfully, problems with my 1963 reissue in that regard.


----------



## colorwheel

Docrwm said:


> Sorry to hear that. Oddly, I use the chrono every single time I wear the watch as I use a chrono as part of my job. I have had zero, thankfully, problems with my 1963 reissue in that regard.


I use the chrono all the time too at my job writing TV commercial scripts. Physical pushers are so much easier to use than staring at the screen of the iPhone while you're reading a script!

BTW, my first watch had peeling dial paint, sent back to Ivo at watchunique and he sent me a new one, quickly and easily.


----------



## samanderson

colorwheel said:


> BTW, my first watch had peeling dial paint, sent back to Ivo at watchunique and he sent me a new one, quickly and easily.


I had a similar problem with mine from Thomas: he replaced the dial. I also have had no problems with the chrono and use it often.


----------



## samanderson

I know what you mean about wanting to getting a nice one. It took me a while as I had problems with mine and had to send it back to Thomas 4 times in total. It was annoying because it cost $20 in postage each time - but I got there in the end  This was my first mechanical watch and therefore it has a special place in my heart!

I'm not sure that the different thickness of the hour hand and the colour of the dial are QC issues. These watches have changed slightly over the years and it's often with little details like these. From your pics it looks like another minor difference that I have also is experienced is the applied numbers. It is most noticeable on the "6" which has a slightly different shape on each watch. I originally had the dial the right (and preferred the "6" on that one) but after having the dial replaced because of peeling paint I ended up with the dial on the left. I would prefer the other one, but I think that this is getting into the realm of obsessive nit-picking! But it's hard when I spot problem - even if it is a very small one - because then my eye is drawn to it every time I look at the watch.


----------



## belouga

Hello everyone , it's my first post on the "chinese watch forum" , I've received my seagul 1963 from Ivo (after he sent me a broken glass one) but I'm entirely satisfied for the moment (just one day  ). It's a noisy watch but it's a very nice one too (one too is it a joke in english  , I'm french) :


----------



## samanderson

belouga said:


> It's a noisy watch but it's a very nice one too (one too is it a joke in english  , I'm french)


Congrats on the purchase - it's a great watch. Bien fait mon ami  It was first mechanical watch and I thought that they were all that loud. I have since realised that this is much louder than any other watch that I own, or have owned, but I really like the loud 'tick'.

And no, "one too" is not a joke in english, but I can see why you would think that it is.

Sam


----------



## belouga

samanderson said:


> Congrats on the purchase - it's a great watch. Bien fait mon ami  It was first mechanical watch and I thought that they were all that loud. I have since realised that this is much louder than any other watch that I own, or have owned, but I really like the loud 'tick'.
> 
> And no, "one too" is not a joke in english, but I can see why you would think that it is.
> 
> Sam


Oh I'm disappointed, I thought I made an english joke !!  
This a watch has something that hypnoses myself. I know it's "just" a chinese watch and that we don't really know who make them (except for the st1901) but I can't stop watching it (and I own watches that cost much than this one...)


----------



## millsous

I have a reissue Seagull 1963 with a broken reset button (spring came loose). I need to either get it repaired or sell it on the cheap. Anyone know anybody that can work on these?


----------



## snip3r

I read through with a lot of ppl having QC issues from wherever it's purchased.

So I was thinking if the official D304 would be the best choice? But it would be close to $650 ( 4x the cost of a normal 1963 )


----------



## shuriken

Ordered the 38mm from Thomas. Now the waiting begins! 

Hopefully it will be problem free.


----------



## briguy33

Just got my Panda dial today.









Here is my buying experience...

I ordered the watch from seagull.sg ( 1963(#42mm)c_SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore ) about a month ago on March 28th. Payed $358 + $20 shipping. At the time it was the only place I could find that had the panda in stock. And thought buying from here seemed pretty legit plus it said that the watch comes with a sapphire crystal which I haven't seen offered any where else. So about two weeks go by and I finally email to check on my order. Got a quick reply back saying that its going to take a little longer to get the watch in.. so I guess it wasn't actually "in stock" like the site says. Another week goes by and I start seeing the panda show up in stock on a couple other sites ( Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch and http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seagu...6488-2901w.htm ).. so i email back again .. it took a couple of days for David to get back to me this time but when he did he told me that it shipped and gave me the tracking number. That was the the 25th of this month and I received the watch today, the 27th.

The watch was packaged well and came in a official Sea-Gull box.. I was not expecting it to come on a NATO but actually pretty happy about that was going to quickly replace the brown strap that was shown in the photo. Also I really do not think that this has a sapphire crystal. But i have been wanting this watch for a while and I really really like it.

So all and all I am happy now that I have it, but if I was going to get one today.. I might order differently.

Brian


----------



## shuriken

It's here! Such a beauty. Can't get enough of the domed acrylic.

Mine is with the 19 jewels, single line writing at bottom the dial: made in China and seagull signed crown.


----------



## belouga

Hello, I ordered mine from watchunique but I have a bad experience. The first one had a broken glass and the chronograph function of the second one failed after 3 days. I've been refund but I'm very disappointeed, the watch is so beautiful!!!


----------



## yande

shuriken said:


> It's here! Such a beauty. Can't get enough of the domed acrylic.
> 
> Mine is with the 19 jewels, single line writing at bottom the dial: made in China and seagull signed crown.
> 
> View attachment 1546164


At times, the original is always the best.. The 1963, regardless of its shortcomings, still remains one of my most favourite watches...

What's a jewel or two when you have more than 18?? ;-)



Photo taken by my mate Rudi


----------



## demag

I posted a pic of one of my Camel Trophy watches in the wruw thread in f71 a couple of weeks back. InsaneMainframe (Romain) then got in touch to tell me his Dad had exactly the same watch. We exchanged a few pm's and it became apparent Romain had a 63 reissue he wanted to sell due to lack of wrist time so we agreed a price and it arrived very quickly from Shanghai. Here are a few pics. Thanks Romain you are a true gentleman.


----------



## InsaneMainframe

demag said:


> I posted a pic of one of my Camel Trophy watches in the wruw thread in f71 a couple of weeks back. InsaneMainframe (Romain) then got in touch to tell me his Dad had exactly the same watch. We exchanged a few pm's and it became apparent Romain had a 63 reissue he wanted to sell due to lack of wrist time so we agreed a price and it arrived very quickly from Shanghai. Here are a few pics. Thanks Romain you are a true gentleman.


Nice watch you got there 

Thanks a lot for the kind words! I don't know what I did to deserve it but I appreciate your feedback 

Enjoy your 1963 and take good care of it (as well as of the Camel Trophy watch  ).

Romain


----------



## jrc693

Hi everyone,I wanted to ask, I just purchased one from watch unique, but from the photos I've seen is there a variation of the dial colours? I was hoping for that champagne colour however some of the photos look like the dial is more of a silvery or white colour. Is that just the photography and lighting?Thanks


----------



## eddiea

shuriken said:


> It's here! Such a beauty. Can't get enough of the domed acrylic.
> 
> Mine is with the 19 jewels, single line writing at bottom the dial: made in China and seagull signed crown.
> 
> View attachment 1546164


Acrylic is the only way to go IMO with the '63, warm, perfect!!!


----------



## Gatis

Good afternoon lads.
Joined the 1963 club today! Got very prompt delivery from Watchunique. Good job on their side!

First feeling is not disapointing. Finish, dial and overall visual appearance is not bad for watch at this price.
Nato strap thou is totally disgusting for my taste


----------



## chirs1211

Congrats !!
And yes the supplied nato isn't much to look at, plus the watch will look even better on a nice brown or black leather strap 

Chris


----------



## Gatis

Thanks Chris!

Can anyone tell me if Im expected to have a lot of trouble with this watch if I wear it in everyday rotation?

Remember horror stories from past of chrono pushers coming out, arms tangling and falling off etc. Has it improved over the time?

Quick and dirty pic out of the box


----------



## kev.pfeifle

Nice looking


----------



## chirs1211

I've read the same horror stories, all i can say is i've had mine for about 4 years with no issues, bought from Watchunique, though it isn't a daily wearer, it does have regular use.


Chris


----------



## colorwheel

Still love my Crown&Buckle leather nato (I forget which color I got). It's just perfect.



chirs1211 said:


> Congrats !!
> And yes the supplied nato isn't much to look at, plus the watch will look even better on a nice brown or black leather strap
> 
> Chris


----------



## canuck1977

Received my Seagull 1963 yesterday, and today my Phalanx canvas strap from Crown and Buckle arrived too. I think the strap really works:















It's the 38mm version, champagne dial, acrylic crystal. Sadly no exhibition caseback, but a great price from a US-based seller here on the forums. I was struck by how small it is, but it works great on my spindly 6.5" wrists. I'm feeling 40mm is about my sweet spot, so this is very close:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Enjoy in good health!


----------



## T_I

shuriken said:


> It's here! Such a beauty. Can't get enough of the domed acrylic.
> 
> Mine is with the 19 jewels, single line writing at bottom the dial: made in China and seagull signed crown.
> 
> View attachment 1546164


Looks great. Did you find it new somewere, or bought it used? I'm looking for the one with tje 19 zuan text on the dial. They are also 21 jewel, but the original was 19 so the dial is more authentic.


----------



## Graham3

canuck1977 said:


> Received my Seagull 1963 yesterday, and today my Phalanx canvas strap from Crown and Buckle arrived too. I think the strap really works:
> 
> View attachment 1567491
> View attachment 1567492
> 
> 
> It's the 38mm version, champagne dial, acrylic crystal. Sadly no exhibition caseback, but a great price from a US-based seller here on the forums. I was struck by how small it is, but it works great on my spindly 6.5" wrists. I'm feeling 40mm is about my sweet spot, so this is very close:
> 
> View attachment 1567493


Looks great, who did you buy from? That strap is perfect, I think I might have to take the plunge.

Cheers,
G


----------



## sertse

I'm really tempted to buy one of these, but the posts about the quality issues make it seem such a gamble. It'll also be the most expensive watch I'll buy to date. Is it worth it? Is Thomas or Watchunique more reliable? Do you think it is a watch you can pull off wearing at an office at work?


----------



## canuck1977

I got mine from seller edeag3 here on the sales forum. New, plastic still on it, but no box or papers. Good price and currently running +9 seconds per day (but I suspect getting better, that was day 1).


----------



## canuck1977

Also, I think I could certainly wear it at work with a smart dark brown leather strap. I don't ever need a suit, am thinking business casual or jeans and a button-down. It has a nice vintage look to it, I certainly don't think it would be out of place in the office.


----------



## tomee

so where is everyone buying from?
are they all made from the same factory?


----------



## tincob

jgcfc1 said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans to make a 38mm panda version? I really would love a panda to accompany my current '63.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1000

I would love to find a 38mm 1963 panda with acrylic crystal.

Although some people with smaller wrists (mine is 165mm) would have no problem with the 42mm size, the smaller dial would be more in line with its vintage flair.

Hear that watchmakers? There are at least two, I said TWO, potential buyers.


----------



## Gatis

Got mine from Seagull 1963 Few versions available there. For me closest to original in 38mm with acryl does it.

So far mine runs minute or so fast per day, but I will give it a break in time and as well its easy to do DIY adjust.

Few more pictures for tempted but undecided ones .

What concerns questions on office enviromnet dresscode, cant imagine why this one should not be a great dresser on leather strap as long you are not high flyer and evaluated by the cost of your watch.


----------



## shuriken

T_I said:


> Looks great. Did you find it new somewere, or bought it used? I'm looking for the one with tje 19 zuan text on the dial. They are also 21 jewel, but the original was 19 so the dial is more authentic.


I got it from Thomas. I have enquired him since early of the year but he doesn't have the acrylic in in stock. He told me to wait until June and thus I waited and was not disappointed. 

Drop him an email and see whether he still has stock.

Good luck.

















The way the indices play with light and the acrylic is just awesome. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## balzebub

Finally bit the bullet and decided on a panda dial 1963 in 42mm with sapphire front and back from David..








Came in a nice wooden box and with a NATO strap plus seagull manual and warranty card.

























Very nice looking movement for the money...now let's hope it keeps good time within stated specs of -20s to +40s per day..

Noticed that there is a number 0201 on my case back, is it the same number on every 1963 panda or reversed panda dial versions?

Also noticed that my crown is signed with a star, is this the norm?


----------



## Beena

I've joined the club as my 38mm version arrived in the post this morning from WatchUnique. Great service from them as it arrived in less than a week. I'm really happy with it and it fits so nicely on my 6.75" wrist.

I swapped the NATO out for a Timefactors open aviator strap as I'm not a fan of natos.


----------



## TomFord

I've been looking at this style of watch for a while now and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger.

Quick question though. How much are you guys paying for the watch and where are you buying from?

Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes

TomFord said:


> I've been looking at this style of watch for a while now and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger.
> 
> Quick question though. How much are you guys paying for the watch and where are you buying from?
> 
> Thanks!


This may be of interest to you:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-my-new-1963-chronograph-reissue-1069351.html


----------



## balzebub

TomFord said:


> I've been looking at this style of watch for a while now and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger.
> 
> Quick question though. How much are you guys paying for the watch and where are you buying from?
> 
> Thanks!


Many threads on this. I would say cheapest would be thomas in hk. But it depends on which version you want?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomFord

balzebub said:


> Many threads on this. I would say cheapest would be thomas in hk. But it depends on which version you want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I was looking for the version with the green nato strap... Not sure if there is a specific model or name for it.


----------



## Y4BBZY

TomFord said:


> I was looking for the version with the green nato strap... Not sure if there is a specific model or name for it.


It might be more important to know what crystal you prefer. Acrylic and sapphire should differ the price.


----------



## TomFord

Acrylic would do me just fine.


----------



## balzebub

TomFord said:


> Acrylic would do me just fine.


My own opinion that watch unique carries the most basic champagne dial version in 38mm with acrylic crystal, choice of solid case back or display case back and the words "Tianjin Watch Factory" on the dial. Other sellers' versions usually do not have that line of text which I feel is nice.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

balzebub said:


> Finally bit the bullet and decided on a panda dial 1963 in 42mm with sapphire front and back .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Noticed that there is a number 0201 on my case back, is it the same number on every 1963 panda or reversed panda dial versions?
> 
> Also noticed that my crown is signed with a star, is this the norm?


Congratulations, balzebub |>
I can confirm that not every 1963 Panda has the number 0201 on the case-back; mine is 0002 of the very first series (2013/50). Can't tell from your photo, but I'm assuming that yours doesn't read 2013/50 as 201 > 50, correct?

Must say that I can't get over the (apparent) length of the pushers on yours. Is it just an illusion caused by the camera angle, or are they indeed that much longer (and sticking out farther) than on my watch?


----------



## balzebub

MHe225 said:


> Congratulations, balzebub |>
> I can confirm that not every 1963 Panda has the number 0201 on the case-back; mine is 0002 of the very first series (2013/50). Can't tell from your photo, but I'm assuming that yours doesn't read 2013/50 as 201 > 50, correct?
> 
> Must say that I can't get over the (apparent) length of the pushers on yours. Is it just an illusion caused by the camera angle, or are they indeed that much longer (and sticking out farther) than on my watch?
> 
> View attachment 1594817


It's not an illusion, the pushers in your picture are shorter compared to mine. David also had a regular 38mm version with acrylic crystal which i tried on, it too had shorter chronograph pushers. As i really wanted the Panda version i did not pick that one up.

I've compared my 1963 panda with pictures sent to me by thomas (HK) of his 1963 panda version and the chronograph pushers are just as long as mine. I guess the current batch have longer pushers?

Anyone with the panda or reverse panda versions can comment? I am curious too.


----------



## Thrax

CAn anyone confirm if the 42mm/cream dial edition is still in production? If so, how much? Is it the same model available on Long Island Watch?


----------



## AStraat

balzebub said:


> My own opinion that watch unique carries the most basic champagne dial version in 38mm with acrylic crystal, choice of solid case back or display case back and the words "Tianjin Watch Factory" on the dial. Other sellers' versions usually do not have that line of text which I feel is nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thomas is back in stock of the 38mm acrylic, I'd recommend getting it from him due to his service history and lower price.


----------



## mikekol

AStraat said:


> Thomas is back in stock of the 38mm acrylic, I'd recommend getting it from him due to his service history and lower price.


How much does Thomas charge actually for the 38mm. Im really looking forward on getting one within the month. Just weighing my option between watchunique and other sellers.


----------



## taike

mikekol said:


> How much does Thomas charge actually for the 38mm. Im really looking forward on getting one within the month. Just weighing my option between watchunique and other sellers.


Contact him directly at [email protected]. He is quick to respond with a quote.

Have you looked at hked's new offering as pointed out by Brad above? Sourced through Thomas. I think it's going to put my watchunique to shame.


----------



## Beena

TomFord said:


> I've been looking at this style of watch for a while now and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger.
> 
> Quick question though. How much are you guys paying for the watch and where are you buying from?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine is the one with the green NATO and was from WatchUnique ND you can find the details here.

www.watchunique.com/seagull-1963-original/seagull-1963.html


----------



## mikekol

Beena said:


> Mine is the one with the green NATO and was from WatchUnique ND you can find the details here.
> 
> www.watchunique.com/seagull-1963-original/seagull-1963.html


Hey Beena, did you get a display back or a solid one? Is it possible if you can take a photo of it.


----------



## Beena

mikekol said:


> Hey Beena, did you get a display back or a solid one? Is it possible if you can take a photo of it.


I got the solid case back as I didn't think it was worthwhile getting an exhibition case back with a load of red writing and logos all over it. It kind of defeats the object really.


----------



## AStraat

mikekol said:


> How much does Thomas charge actually for the 38mm. Im really looking forward on getting one within the month. Just weighing my option between watchunique and other sellers.


$230 US with the (in my opinion) nicer display back. Shipping can vary but should be around $40 to get it within a week or so, I asked for a cheaper option that was quoted within a month and received it in approximately two weeks.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## YouAreACommunist

I understand how many people are asking questions like these on this thread, but I was wondering, how much would it cost for the 42mm with sapphire crystal? Either from Thomas or another seller.


----------



## Rdenney

YouAreACommunist said:


> I understand how many people are asking questions like these on this thread, but I was wondering, how much would it cost for the 42mm with sapphire crystal? Either from Thomas or another seller.


You really have to ask Thomas or Watchunique or whomever about price and availability. The prices vary by batch.

Rick "IAmNotACommunist" Denney


----------



## AlbertaTime

YouAreACommunist said:


> I understand how many people are asking questions like these on this thread, but I was wondering, how much would it cost for the 42mm with sapphire crystal? Either from Thomas or another seller.


You're very welcome here, but not with that user name. We have a rule here: "Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates."

No offense intended and none taken. You are very welcome here, as I said


----------



## Sova

Hello guys.
I want to buy a watch,and I saw on the internet Sea Gull 1963.I like it.Since you have expirience with buying,can you give me right adress where I can by this watch and to be 100% shure it is original? Is that adress this guy Thomas you are talkin about? 
If I understand corectly,with every purchase of the watch,I get certificate with a unique serial number of the watch,wich comfirm that watch with that number is genuine?


----------



## Rdenney

Sova said:


> Hello guys.
> I want to buy a watch,and I saw on the internet Sea Gull 1963.I like it.Since you have expirience with buying,can you give me right adress where I can by this watch and to be 100% shure it is original? Is that adress this guy Thomas you are talkin about?
> If I understand corectly,with every purchase of the watch,I get certificate with a unique serial number of the watch,wich comfirm that watch with that number is genuine?


Genuinely what? Originality is a fuzzy thing with Chinese watches. These are not original PLAAF chronographs, which are now old and rare. These are not Sea-Gull D304 reissues of the PLAAF chronograph, which was a numbered limited edition. These are currently produced 1963 PLAAF-style watches that use the Sea-Gull ST19 movement, but everything else is freshly produced. They are in batches of limited size so availability comes and goes and styles vary, but they are not a limited edition.

If you want an original PLAAF chronograph or a Sea-Gull D304 Reissue, you'll have to shop on the used market.

Rick "authentic but not original" Denney


----------



## Sova

Thanks for your answer Rdenney.My English is not so good,but I will thry to explane.
When I say genuine,I mean it is produced by the same producer as the first Sea Gull 1963,and good quality.I do not want to by watch that was made by an small shop for 2-3 USD and pay it 180 or 200 USD just becouse looks like Sea Gull 1963.
I dont care is it made 1963 or 2014. I want unused,new watch,wich looks like Sea Gull 1963,and same quality.And serial number is not important to me.


----------



## tmr5555

Sova, as far as i know all the seagull 1963 variants have a genuine Sea-Gull Sourced ST-19 movement.
All the variants are replicas of the original military chronographs, that includes those made by seagull.
There is no evidence that supports any replica is more "genuine" than the others.
When buying such a thing from distance you have to base your purchasing decision on reputation and feedback. 
Thomas is a maker that is held in high regard on this forum and his watches seem to please most and do not appear to be put together in a small shop (photos of his factory have been shared) and it certainly would cost more than 2-3 USD to build them, there's that.
Ultimately you have to decide which provider you choose to buy from. The options are (as far as i know):
-Thomas
-Watchunique
-Seagull?
-Other?
All of the above seem to be selling similar quality products, Thomas is the most economical, can the other producers justify their higher prices by providing a superior product, something identifiably different, not really.
I'm not even going into the dubiously claimed copyright claims for this design because ultimately it does not matter in this case.


----------



## Sova

Ok,thanks for your help.Thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## Airquotes

I've had my Watchunique 1963 for a few days now and I love it, however I've just run into a problem where the minute counter is resetting to 29 minutes and not zero. Is there any kind of easy fix for this or do I need to send it back? I have a basic watch repair kit. Is it a simple adjustment or would I have to start taking things apart? Anyone run into this before?


----------



## balzebub

Airquotes said:


> I've had my Watchunique 1963 for a few days now and I love it, however I've just run into a problem where the minute counter is resetting to 29 minutes and not zero. Is there any kind of easy fix for this or do I need to send it back? I have a basic watch repair kit. Is it a simple adjustment or would I have to start taking things apart? Anyone run into this before?


Mine sometimes does not reset properly for minute and second hands. But if I restart the chronograph function, stop and then reset again, it jumps back to zero.

Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## taike

balzebub said:


> Mine sometimes does not reset properly for minute and second hands. But if I restart the chronograph function, stop and then reset again, it jumps back to zero.
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeons


Same here for both 1963 and a moon phase chrono based on similar movement.


----------



## Airquotes

Tried this. It seemed to work for a little while but now it's resetting at 29 minutes or 01 minutes. Also tried pushing very softly on the reset button which seemed to work for a little while. Very difficult to get it to zero, very annoying. It seems like it may just be a cam adjustment is all it needs, but I'm scared to dig in there myself. Anyone have any other ideas or fixed this problem themselves? I have appointment on saturday with a local watch repair guy in Toronto who apparently does great work and whose prices are good. If he asks to much I'll probably just ship it back to Watchunique but I'm going to see what he can do first. Please someone tell me there is something stupidly easy I haven't tried yet, thanks.


----------



## Chascomm

See if this helps:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/what%92s-wrong-my-chronograph-504772.html


----------



## Airquotes

I took it to my guy and he said that the minute counter reset hammer doesn't hit properly so no matter how he adjusts it it will never function properly. Kind of a bummer, I was hoping to avoid having to send it back. I sent an email to Watchunique and am waiting for a response. Has anyone had any trouble with exchanges with Watchunique? The website says they have a 30 day return policy but my wife got it for me for my birthday so it sat in a box for more than 30 days before I even got it.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have mine since this weekend. 42mm with mineral glass crystal, picked of from Thomas' booth (great, passionate guy!) at the Hong Kong watch trade show. Utterly gorgeous. I hope I will not encounter QC issues but living currently in HK, if need be then I can bring it back locally to Thomas.


----------



## demoiree

After spending some time reading up in this forum , had help me to acquire this beauty !
Just pure beauty !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airquotes

Well it's now been 4 days since I sent an email to Watchunique and no response. Not very happy with this customer service. Are they usually this slow?


----------



## redcow

Airquotes said:


> Well it's now been 4 days since I sent an email to Watchunique and no response. Not very happy with this customer service. Are they usually this slow?


Are you allowing for (possible) time differences, weekends, holidays etc? I've always found them to be quite responsive.


----------



## chirs1211

I agree Ivo is usually pretty good. I'd resend the email, just in case it got filtered into spam/junk folder by their system, or just simply overlooked.

Chris


----------



## Airquotes

Ive sent him like 3-4 emails now, both to his email and on the website. I even had my wife send one for me to see if maybe my email was being blacklisted or something. No response so far. I really don't want to be on the hook for this. Let's hope he's on vacation or something.


----------



## AC81

Airquotes said:


> Ive sent him like 3-4 emails now, both to his email and on the website. I even had my wife send one for me to see if maybe my email was being blacklisted or something. No response so far. I really don't want to be on the hook for this. Let's hope he's on vacation or something.


Hong Kong watch and clock fair has just finished, may have had time off for that.


----------



## Airquotes

Ivo ended up getting back to me and shipped me a replacement. It was nice of him to send another one without received the defective one back first. I'm hoping this one has no problems although I'm starting to question the quality of these movements. Hopefully I'll be proven wrong. I'm still waiting for instructions on how to send the old one back. I have to cover the cost of the return right?


----------



## chirs1211

Glad to hear you've had a replacement. Ivo is usually pretty good, as mentioned it must have been the HK clock fair was the reason for the delay.
I hope the replacement is issue free, i had mine from Ivo about 4 years ago and haven't had any problems, though it isn't a daily wearer, but when i do wear it it works perfectly every time, chrono included.
It can be a bit hit n miss with these ST19's more so where and by whom they were built and QC'd than who sells them.

Chris


----------



## swash

Question: are there "fake" 1963s out there? I'm in Beijing now, and am keen on acquiring some Chinese watches... I did an online search and there are 1963s going on Taobao for 1500-1700 yuan – which is around the same price when purchasing outside of China, but this seems unusually low in the domestic market.

I understand that there are many versions/producers out there, I'm really asking if these 1500 yuan models are legit at all. Anyone?


----------



## Gatis

Hi lads.
Just fresehening things here up with a few pictures of new shoes for my small "fighter" !


----------



## the_chang

Am liking that strap, do you have a link ?


----------



## Gatis

the_chang said:


> Am liking that strap, do you have a link ?


HADLEY ROMA SAILCLOTH - you will see em lot around in strapshops or ebay.
Quality is top nothc and very comfy right away from box. Cant comment on durablility so far.


----------



## mmazzini

jrc693 said:


> Hi everyone,I wanted to ask, I just purchased one from watch unique, but from the photos I've seen is there a variation of the dial colours? I was hoping for that champagne colour however some of the photos look like the dial is more of a silvery or white colour. Is that just
> the photography and lighting?Thanks


Hello
Frankly speaking, i noted the same thing. Just got a new1963 from watch unique. Really awesome watch, but the dial does look silverish...not really creamy as it should...And that "kind of silver" color makes the watch lose bit of its vintage appeal. Did they change the dial at all?
Cheers Matteo


----------



## docgerrard

Where is the best place to buy one of these at a decent price? How do I get in touch with Thomas? Thanks!


----------



## samanderson

docgerrard said:


> Where is the best place to buy one of these at a decent price? How do I get in touch with Thomas? Thanks!


No no no. Read the thread mate, the answers are all there. Or, read this older and even longer one 

You'll find you love and appreciate the watch more when you go to the effort and learn about it yourself.


----------



## Sparky Ham

Thoughts?

I saw the watch on sale at a shop in Hong Kong today, for HKD 6,900 which is approx. USD 890, or £550, EUR 700.

This is clearly w-a-y more expensive than what Thomas or Watchunique are charging. I asked the sales guy, and he said that the one he was selling was 100% Seagull, made in their factories?

Thoughts?


----------



## hked

Which shop did you see it at?

Sea-Gull made an official D304 version with a silver dial and the retail price was HK$10,000 a few years ago. However, I haven't seen another for sale in a bricks and mortar shop since.








If it is the 1963 reissue you see in this thread then it is definitely over-priced 



Sparky Ham said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I saw the watch on sale at a shop in Hong Kong today, for HKD 6,900 which is approx. USD 890, or £550, EUR 700.
> 
> This is clearly w-a-y more expensive than what Thomas or Watchunique are charging. I asked the sales guy, and he said that the one he was selling was 100% Seagull, made in their factories?
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## AlbertaTime

hked said:


> However, I haven't seen another for sale in a bricks and mortar shop since.


Saw this one in the Sea-Gull store at The Malls at Oriental Plaza in Beijing in June.

AlbertaTime (Ron Good) China Trip 3 Post 1 Beijing June 8 and June 9/2014 China Horologe Association, Beijing Watch Factory, Koncise, Longio, Touch Woman Cafe, Beijing, Lishi Hutong, AlbertaTime, Ron Good


----------



## tmr5555

The above is the second best looking 1963.
The best is the cream one Ed is making, obviously


----------



## secdwatch

nice watch .
I like sea-full movement.


----------



## Shazbot

hked said:


> Which shop did you see it at?
> 
> Sea-Gull made an official D304 version with a silver dial and the retail price was HK$10,000 a few years ago. However, I haven't seen another for sale in a bricks and mortar shop since.
> View attachment 1880762
> 
> 
> If it is the 1963 reissue you see in this thread then it is definitely over-priced


hked your inbox is full. I'll try shooting you another PM later.


----------



## MNskito

I have the panda also and my pushers are the same as yours. I didn't notice they were long until I ran across this post. I'm not sure why there are different versions, but I think the longer pushers work on this watch because of the way the case tapers. They only look long when you zoom in and loose perspective on how they fit against the case. Not sure if you asked, but I have the star on my crown also.



balzebub said:


> It's not an illusion, the pushers in your picture are shorter compared to mine. David also had a regular 38mm version with acrylic crystal which i tried on, it too had shorter chronograph pushers. As i really wanted the Panda version i did not pick that one up.
> 
> I've compared my 1963 panda with pictures sent to me by thomas (HK) of his 1963 panda version and the chronograph pushers are just as long as mine. I guess the current batch have longer pushers?
> 
> Anyone with the panda or reverse panda versions can comment? I am curious too.


----------



## tikkathree

samanderson said:


> No no no. Read the thread mate, the answers are all there. Or, read this older and even longer one
> 
> You'll find you love and appreciate the watch more when you go to the effort and learn about it yourself.


Okay, okay. So going from page 1 of the thread to the last page and working backwards doesn't work? Back I go to page two then


----------



## cpl

tikkathree said:


> Okay, okay. So going from page 1 of the thread to the last page and working backwards doesn't work? Back I go to page two then


[email protected]

Why make someone read 79 pgs if you have the answer?


----------



## tikkathree

Right. I'm at page 8 and post #72, I'm ready to buy now without using a couple of hours more from my life reading through every post in this thread to confirm that I have an itch today and I need to scratch it today.

Who's this Thomas, does he have a URL, what's the deal or will I find 60 pages further on that he's now ceased trading?

Help me now before I scratch the itch with a Valjoux 7733 from EBay....



Zeosy said:


> Just received my 1963 reissue from Thomas. (by the way, he's super easy to buy from. I emailed him and told him what I wanted. He sent me pictures to confirm. I paid via Paypal and chose express shipping. I purchased the watch on Wednesday and got it in the mail Saturday! From Hong Kong to Arizona in 3-4 days is quite amazing.)
> 
> This has the acrylic domed cyrstal & display caseback. The case measures 38mm excluding the lug. It has a nice weight to it - not as hefty as some higher-end swiss watches I own, but heavier than a couple other Parnis and Seagulls I own. The movement is nicely done and the dial has raised numbers and star emblem, though all other marking are painted on. All in all, I give this watch high marks for design and execution and I give Thomas the highest marks possible for his professionalism. If you're looking for a 1963 reissue, there's nowhere else to buy one, in my opinion. The watch was packaged with lots of care and arrived safe and in beautiful condition. All the metal was protected with blue sitckers and the front and back had clear protective film on them. All functions work perfectly.


----------



## tikkathree

Thank you chap!



cpl said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Why make someone read 79 pgs if you have the answer?


----------



## tikkathree

tikkathree said:


> Thank you chap!


Well I read through to page 32 of this thread. Found two things, firstly I became ticked off with all the new "How do I get one of these?" posts (of which I too am guilty) and secondly I wasn't getting any nearer making a strong preference for any of the four watches, original, 42mm cream, 42mm black-eyed panda, 42mm silver-eyed panda, at all so I've jumped in the direction of the 42mm cream face version!

Now can I go back to looking at other threads? hahahahha!


----------



## mauricejohnson

I apologize if this has been asked before, but a thread search didn't produce any results. Is www.seagull1963.com/ a legit site for these watches? A site picking a URL that is the same as the product it sells seems fishy. Are these legit, and if so, any more so than getting one from Thomas?


----------



## particleman

Too expensive. Thomas is just as legit. He's too legit to quit. ;-)


----------



## cpl

mauricejohnson said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, but a thread search didn't produce any results. Is www.seagull1963.com/ a legit site for these watches? A site picking a URL that is the same as the product it sells seems fishy. Are these legit, and if so, any more so than getting one from Thomas?


Thomas says he supplies to seagul1l963.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricejohnson

Great. Thanks for the replies. Y'all are fantastic.


----------



## tikkathree

Tadaaaaa! Quite like the stripey nato which came with the watch. Tried a dark blue leather nato with brushed silver rings: too fussy. Here it's on a Di Modello carbon weave. I like how a gloss black alligator strap with polished silver deployant lifts the watch so I need to invest in a correct width and I've also got a chrome shark mesh in the right width.

Love the dial though and love the exhibition back. This one's a keeper.:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## cpl

Congratulations! Glad I could help. I couldn't decide which to get so I haven't pulled the trigger. Was this from Thomas? Did you get the 38mm or 42mm?



tikkathree said:


> Well I read through to page 32 of this thread. Found two things, firstly I became ticked off with all the new "How do I get one of these?" posts (of which I too am guilty) and secondly I wasn't getting any nearer making a strong preference for any of the four watches, original, 42mm cream, 42mm black-eyed panda, 42mm silver-eyed panda, at all so I've jumped in the direction of the 42mm cream face version!
> 
> Now can I go back to looking at other threads? hahahahha!





tikkathree said:


> Tadaaaaa! Quite like the stripey nato which came with the watch. Tried a dark blue leather nato with brushed silver rings: too fussy. Here it's on a Di Modello carbon weave. I like how a gloss black alligator strap with polished silver deployant lifts the watch so I need to invest in a correct width and I've also got a chrome shark mesh in the right width.
> 
> Love the dial though and love the exhibition back. This one's a keeper.:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## tikkathree

cpl said:


> Congratulations! Glad I could help. I couldn't decide which to get so I haven't pulled the trigger.


Oh I couldn't decide at first, looked at my Valjoux 7733 watches and looked for a gap in styles...



cpl said:


> Was this from Thomas?


Yes, I emailed him with my enquiries, he replied quickly allowing for time zones. And shipped very quickly. Entirely satisfactory.



cpl said:


> Did you get the 38mm or 42mm?


42mm My wrist is a not huge 7.5" and it fills the space nicely.


----------



## WatchingTimeFly

Hi,

Sharing my 38mm that I got from Thomas. Super fast shipping. Good experience.

So far experimenting with straps, I have decided on brown leather to complement the cream dial. Love how the light bounces off the gold indices and blue hands through the domed glass. Very retro.


----------



## mmazzini

Watchingtimefly
it looks so beautiful! and the dial shows an awsome champaigne-creamy color, isn't it?

Visually, how do you find the one-line chinese text compared to the more traditional 2-line version? 

cheers
mm


----------



## WatchingTimeFly

Hi mmazzini, thanks! It is cream colour. Though I've seem some pics on the net looking more silverish, i would be dissapointed if that was the case. 

Honestly the one line text dial looks balanced to me. 38mm is not big and it already has a number of things going on on the dial.


----------



## Ita

Hi...

I've just ordered a 42mm black/silver panda from Thomas. Simple process, great communication. 

I'll post pics on arrival...

Ita


----------



## mmazzini

Hi WTFly
thanks for the info! I have just placed an order to Thomas and the watch, same as yours hopefully, is on its way!

cheers
Matteo


----------



## Ita

Mine has arrived...



Beautiful... 

Thanks Thomas. A great watch and a very simple procedure...

Ita


----------



## redcow

Verdict said:


> I like the history of this watch but I really cannot decide if I like the look of the watch. It looks fantastic but just a tad old school for me.


 Wait, you are complaining that a watch design produced in 1963 and which advertises itself as a 1963 is "a tad old school"? This is difficult to understand. The "old school" design is the whole point.


----------



## mmazzini

Hi!
finally my new 1963 Acrylic watch from Thomas has arrived! Awesome watch, with one-line chinese text and a wonderful creamy/champaigne dial.
I got from Thomas also a beautiful original black aviation Seagul leather strap which I think suits the watch quite well. Box arrived not in a really good shape...anyway, no big deal to me.

Except for some hic-ups with the custom which applied some extra charges, the process was fast and smooth. But I live in Italy...so no big surprise about that...









cheers
Matteo


----------



## SearChart

I really need one of these!


----------



## belouga

Hello everybody, what is the adress of thomas?


----------



## Ita

[email protected]

Ita


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I recently bought one Seagull 1963 but I think it might not be authentic. Can you guys give me a hand?

(The pictures are big, so I'm gonna paste the links only.)

First:
The second and minute hands of the small dials are switched in comparison to some models I've seen online:
http://i.imgur.com/n1kqPGxl.jpg

Second:
The glass is not dome. There is a metal all around.
http://i.imgur.com/xlGwsgvl.jpg

Third:
The back glass doesn't have those words in red.
http://i.imgur.com/m6636nNl.jpg

It came with this manual (with a guarantee card inside):
http://i.imgur.com/2Eek1R5l.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Shazbot

ChronoTraveler said:


> I recently bought one Seagull 1963 but I think it might not be authentic. Can you guys give me a hand?
> 
> (The pictures are big, so I'm gonna paste the links only.)
> 
> First:
> The second and minute hands of the small dials are switched in comparison to some models I've seen online:
> http://i.imgur.com/n1kqPGxl.jpg
> 
> Second:
> The glass is not dome. There is a metal all around.
> http://i.imgur.com/xlGwsgvl.jpg
> 
> Third:
> The back glass doesn't have those words in red.
> http://i.imgur.com/m6636nNl.jpg
> 
> It came with this manual (with a guarantee card inside):
> http://i.imgur.com/2Eek1R5l.jpg
> 
> What do you think?


Authentic when talking about these is kind of ironic. Yours looks right to me. I would say it's a sapphire crystal verision made by Thomas. Do a sapphire test on the crystal. The 1963 reissues with that metal domed bezel were sapphire crystal versions made by Thomas.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Shazbot said:


> Authentic when talking about these is kind of ironic. Yours looks right to me. I would say it's a sapphire crystal verision made by Thomas. Do a sapphire test on the crystal. The 1963 reissues with that metal domed bezel were sapphire crystal versions made by Thomas.


Apparently it's SC. I'm glad because it's much more robust, but sad because I really wanted the dome one.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## hwa

So just send a PM to the ubiquitous hked and get on board with his new project, which is another reissue of the 1963 as close as can be to the original!


----------



## belouga

Ita said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Ita


Thanks Ita but is there a website ?


----------



## taike

belouga said:


> Thanks Ita but is there a website ?


No website for Thomas. Just email him what you are looking for. He will reply with pics, specs, and pricing for what he currently has available. Payment by PayPal.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

ChronoTraveler said:


> I recently bought one Seagull 1963 but I think it might not be authentic. Can you guys give me a hand?
> 
> (The pictures are big, so I'm gonna paste the links only.)
> 
> First:
> The second and minute hands of the small dials are switched in comparison to some models I've seen online:
> http://i.imgur.com/n1kqPGxl.jpg
> 
> Second:
> The glass is not dome. There is a metal all around.
> http://i.imgur.com/xlGwsgvl.jpg
> 
> Third:
> The back glass doesn't have those words in red.
> http://i.imgur.com/m6636nNl.jpg
> 
> It came with this manual (with a guarantee card inside):
> http://i.imgur.com/2Eek1R5l.jpg
> 
> What do you think?


One more thing about this:

does anyone know if it's possible to replace this SC with metal round for one acrylic dome?


----------



## chirs1211

I would think it's unlikely, but not 100% on the case differences between the Sapphire and acrylic.

Chris


----------



## kamsau1

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/26/8b610da79c1d05ae9fb06b35493822a3.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

New just arrive on boxing days from watch unique


----------



## kamsau1

Reattach the photo


----------



## sleven

Beautiful!


----------



## vubui

Thomas just emailed me a tracking number, I should have my 1963 acrylic this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coogrrr94

I emailed Thomas a few days ago, haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully I'll hear back from him soon.


----------



## SearChart

vubui said:


> Thomas just emailed me a tracking number, I should have my 1963 acrylic this week!


Congrats in advance!


----------



## Ita

coogrrr94 said:


> I emailed Thomas a few days ago, haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully I'll hear back from him soon.


Yer man you will... My experience was either instant response or several days wait. End result was a ripper watch at a great price... Thomas is obviously a busy dude...

Ita


----------



## White Tuna

I have one of these I purchased from Thomas years ago. I love the look and feel of the watch but one of the numbers came off and I am not even sure if it works anymore. Is there a place stateside to get these fixed? The cream dial with the red star is one of the best looking watches I have ever seen.


----------



## SearChart

White Tuna said:


> I have one of these I purchased from Thomas years ago. I love the look and feel of the watch but one of the numbers came off and I am not even sure if it works anymore. Is there a place stateside to get these fixed? The cream dial with the red star is one of the best looking watches I have ever seen.


Any good watchmaker can re-apply those numerals.


----------



## White Tuna

SearChart said:


> Any good watchmaker can re-apply those numerals.


Thank you. I will try then. It really is a handsome watch. I wish there was a high quality homage for this.


----------



## Rdenney

White Tuna said:


> Thank you. I will try then. It really is a handsome watch. I wish there was a high quality homage for this.


We should not lose sight of the fact that the original was not exactly high horology in the modern sense. The versions produced by Thomas are likely much better quality than the originals.

Rick "who didn't buy this as a beater" Denney


----------



## White Tuna

Rdenney said:


> We should not lose sight of the fact that the original was not exactly high horology in the modern sense. The versions produced by Thomas are likely much better quality than the originals.
> 
> Rick "who didn't buy this as a beater" Denney


I know. But I do wish someone would do a nice mid to high end homage. They are great looking watches. Every time I see one I think it is just suck a great looking watch.


----------



## hwa

White Tuna said:


> I know. But I do wish someone would do a nice mid to high end homage. They are great looking watches. Every time I see one I think it is just suck a great looking watch.


This reminds me of the folks who offered to turn stock rolexes into "custom" rolexes! Who wants to build a $1000 homage to a $200 watch? I don't get it. Thomas and others build nice versions. Ed's new one is getting rave reviews. What's the idea for a more expensive copy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Tuna

hwa said:


> This reminds me of the folks who offered to turn stock rolexes into "custom" rolexes! Who wants to build a $1000 homage to a $200 watch? I don't get it. Thomas and others build nice versions. Ed's new one is getting rave reviews. What's the idea for a more expensive copy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Higher quality and longer lasting. One of my numbers fell off. I will try to find mine this weekend and see if there is anything else wrong with it. But I think it is a timeless and iconic look that I could live with for decades.


----------



## vubui

My watch from Thomas arrived today. Not bad at all, emailed Thomas the first time on Saturday, he shipped the watch Monday, arrived in Sweden Friday. Total transaction time 1 week!


----------



## Ita

Thomas is awesome... I think mine was about 5 days to Oz...










Ita


----------



## LFGregory

Hi does anyone know if there is anything going on with Ivo from Watchunique? Had been communicating with him about a replacement 1963 that had stopped working back in dec and haven't heard back from him for over a month despite repeated email attempts. His initial emails re shipping a replacement were all very positive but the email silence has me concerned, particularly since I have returned the defective watch and am still out of pocket.


----------



## balzebub

White Tuna said:


> I know. But I do wish someone would do a nice mid to high end homage. They are great looking watches. Every time I see one I think it is just suck a great looking watch.


Hmm I guess you could look into purchasing one direct from Seagull Tianjin via Tmall Seagull store? I have been told they are higher quality with better parts and QC compared to the more affordable versions in the market, but they cost $500 or so. True or false I have no idea though this came from a dude that sells the affordable version of the 1963, so should have some truth in it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

hwa said:


> This reminds me of the folks who offered to turn stock rolexes into "custom" rolexes! Who wants to build a $1000 homage to a $200 watch? I don't get it. Thomas and others build nice versions. Ed's new one is getting rave reviews. What's the idea for a more expensive copy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh a more expensive homage with a better movement maybe? A 7750? Or NE88?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

balzebub said:


> Heh a more expensive homage with a better movement maybe? A 7750? Or NE88?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny! An homage to a classic Chinese watch using a Swiss or Japanese movement! Don't hold your breath.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

I just wanted to share my recent purchase from WatchUnique (before the Oz dollar drops further). 8 days to ship and I am thoroughly impressed. I can't believe I umm-and-ahh'd so long.
This thread really helped with pushing me in the right direction. 










Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearChart

So I have my birthday coming up next month, should I pull the trigger on the 38mm one?


----------



## T_I

SearChart said:


> So I have my birthday coming up next month, should I pull the trigger on the 38mm one?


When you have the budget, I don"t know why not. I'm still waiting for the budget.


----------



## samanderson

No, I wouldn't. 

Not unless you like delightful little watches with beautiful dials that somehow work despite the colour combination, and column wheel chronographs. You might end up 'thoroughly impressed' like damo_t ;-)


----------



## mmazzini

damo_t said:


> I just wanted to share my recent purchase from WatchUnique (before the Oz dollar drops further). 8 days to ship and I am thoroughly impressed. I can't believe I umm-and-ahh'd so long.
> This thread really helped with pushing me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! glad to see that Watchunique is back to the original creamy/champaigne dial batch. With them I stumbled in a silverish one which was a bit dsappointing. their customer service was excellent though and I had a full refund.

enjoy!

cheers
mm


----------



## damo_t

SearChart said:


> So I have my birthday coming up next month, should I pull the trigger on the 38mm one?


You won't regret the purchase at all.


----------



## bracky1

I've had mine for around 4 years now and still love it.
You've seen it on a Nato, you've seen it on leather but here it is chained.
What do you think? (quick phone pic)


----------



## SearChart

Thanks guys! I will definitely get one then.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SearChart said:


> Thanks guys! I will definitely get one then.


Correct decision. I hope you like it.


----------



## mwak

Beautiful watch, thinking about picking one up from watchunique. I was Curious if you got the clear back, and if so, could you post a pic of it?

Thanks!


----------



## damo_t

mwak said:


> Beautiful watch, thinking about picking one up from watchunique. I was Curious if you got the clear back, and if so, could you post a pic of it?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought it with the solid case back. As much as I like the idea of the clear case back and viewing the movement, I went with the original look and feel. I suppose I could always fit the clear case back down the track.

Plus I'm sure there are others who have posted a pic.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearChart

Just ordered one from watchunique with solid back.


----------



## Kirku

Argh. Damn this forum and it's ability to make me buy more watches. These really are lovely. Does watchunique usually have stock? I'll need to wait a while before ordering one, unfortunately.


----------



## WatchFan650

I was in the market for an affordable chrono, and stumbled upon this thread a few months back. Well, I finally purchased from Thomas last Saturday (38mm sapphire for me and 42mm Panda for a friend). He shipped EMS and they made it to California by Wednesday! Thomas was great to deal with. Easy communication, and fast shipping. Highly recommended!


----------



## SearChart

I was reading about the ST19 movement today and found out that a lot of people have problems with the click spring, this one apparently breaks a lot?
Have you folks had any trouble with this? or am I worrying too much? I have received my 1963 last week and all was good when I checked it upon arrival (it is my birthday present, I have to wait another two weeks).


----------



## Ita

Hi SearChart... I have 2 and have no issues. But I do wind my watches slowly, deliberately and gently. I'm think violent or aggressive winding may cause issues.

Ita


----------



## SearChart

Ita said:


> Hi SearChart... I have 2 and have no issues. But I do wind my watches slowly, deliberately and gently. I'm think violent or aggressive winding may cause issues.
> 
> Ita


Thanks, I will be very gentle with this one.


----------



## gogmeister

hello, a long-time satisfied owner of 1963 from Thomas here. However, I've dropped it recently and cracked the acrylic crystal (devastated about it ( ) . Can one order a new one from Thomas and do you perhaps know the price. Thanks for your reply. it would be a pain to go through the whole thread to find this out.


----------



## samanderson

SearChart said:


> I was reading about the ST19 movement today and found out that a lot of people have problems with the click spring, this one apparently breaks a lot?
> Have you folks had any trouble with this? or am I worrying too much? .


I had this problem,but I don't know what caused it. I wasn't winding mine 'aggressively'. I sent mine back to Thomas and he fixed it with no questions asked - but I did pay for postage and it took a while.

I love this watch, and the price is extraordinarily cheap, but I think problems are almost par for the course. I would expect to send it back at least once, and pay for postage, but you can be confident that Thomas will take care of you - his after-purchase care is excellent.


----------



## SearChart

samanderson said:


> I had this problem,but I don't know what caused it. I wasn't winding mine 'aggressively'. I sent mine back to Thomas and he fixed it with no questions asked - but I did pay for postage and it took a while.
> 
> I love this watch, and the price is extraordinarily cheap, but I think problems are almost par for the course. I would expect to send it back at least once, and pay for postage, but you can be confident that Thomas will take care of you - his after-purchase care is excellent.


Good thing is, I won't have to because I'm in watchmaking college and have access to parts and can make my own click spring if I cannot order one.


----------



## samanderson

SearChart said:


> Good thing is, I won't have to because I'm in watchmaking college and have access to parts and can make my own click spring if I cannot order one.


Good for you! I would love to go to watchmaking college but it's out of the question at the moment. I would consider attending evening courses in the future. Study well


----------



## SearChart

samanderson said:


> Good for you! I would love to go to watchmaking college but it's out of the question at the moment. I would consider attending evening courses in the future. Study well


Thank you!


----------



## chirs1211

A bit of useless information...did some power reserve teats on my ST-19's, i have 4 a Techne, an Alpha, a watchunique 1963 i've had for about 5 years and one of HkEd's new 1963's
Results surprised me a bit
Techne Sparrowhawk 50h 25m
Alpha Paul Newman 51h 10m
Watchunique 1963 51h 25m
HkEd's 1963 51h 25m 

I had expected the Techne to win out here being the most expensive, but the biggest surprise was the two 1963's dying about 15 second apart despite having been purchased 5 years apart!!
But i think an impressive showing all round for the much slated ST-19 

Chris


----------



## samanderson

chirs1211 said:


> but the biggest surprise was the two 1963's dying about 15 second apart despite having been purchased 5 years apart!!
> But i think an impressive showing all round for the much slated ST-19
> 
> Chris


That is interesting, thanks for sharing. I also get a great PR from my 1963.

And I love your tag "Arrrrghh 'Conus Only' - I feel it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Hello everyone. First post on this sub-forum and my first "Chinese mechanical watch" , if you could call Thomas' 1963 that.

Always wanted to add a Chinese watch, especially a MilpIl, to my collection, and it would be stupid not to, being so close to the source, but I didn't really know where to start. I was then recently hookd after seeing pictures of this beauty on here and around the web. At their current pricing, wanting one was a no-brainer. So, I hunted Thomas down last week (thanks to Mrdagon007 for the lead). The hardest decision was deciding which of his three 42mm models I wanted.  Thomas was so good to deal with that i immediately grabbed two off him - he even personally delivered the watches to my office for my viewing and selection! Anyway, without further a-do, here's my final selection with various strap and mesh options tried so far (comments anyone?) Enjoy!:


















Very impressed with the accuracy of the ST19 in these. Thomas had admitted that some work (regulation etc) needed to be done before installing them in his watches which should average < 10s/d after he's finished - as most of you probably know already, Seagull keeps the best movements to themselves and the secondary vendors get...well... secondary quality. I was a little skeptical about what Thomas said at first, having only dealt with Etas and higher end movements so far. Turned out both are within +/- 7s/d out of the box - one of them is actually +1 s/d with very little directional error - not bad, at such a price point!


----------



## Tony A.H

Good Taste my Friend. 

i've never seen the Panda Dial before but i've seen the other one and always admired it.
both look great & of course, Well chosen Straps as always. i'm also quite impressed with the Accuracy. goes to show that you don't need to spend a lot on a good Watch.

Congratulations. great royal service BTW.


----------



## watchlooker

Impressed with the overall quality...... a no-brainer at that price point.


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks buddy. I was actually quite undecided between the black and the white pandas. Thomas didn't have the white panda at the time, so I in all the excitement I grabbed the black panda. I'm still thinking about the white panda though...

To be absolutely honest, and as most WIS know already, accuracy at a certain point in time and under specific conditions is only part of what makes a good movement. Consistency and robustness are also very important. I'm no expert but with my limited knowledge, I find the design of the regulator of these to be rather unstable with the connecting bridge prone to flex/movement.

Left with the crown up, the fairly accurate one mentioned jumped over 10 seconds within one night. Whereas the previous +1 s/d variation resulted from a combination of wearing the watch normally and with the dial up when not worn. But for the price, it is well within my expectations.

Edit: I should clarify my comment re. flimsy regulator. As one can see from the pic below, the regulator is suspended on a narrow and thinnish "bridge" (it may be the incorrect term). This led me to believe that it is less robust/firm than say, that of the ETA 2824-2 or even the Vijoux 7750 which are clearly more solidly held in place.









(photo borrowed from the web)



Tony A.H said:


> Good Taste my Friend.
> 
> i've never seen the Panda Dial before but i've seen the other one and always admired it.
> both look great & of course, Well chosen Straps as always. i'm also quite impressed with the Accuracy. goes to show that you don't need to spend a lot on a good Watch.
> 
> Congratulations. great royal service BTW.


----------



## SearChart

What is the lift angle of this movement?


----------



## SearChart

Here is my new 1963.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## bphelan

I sent an email to thomas about a week ago and haven't heard back from him? Anyone have any thoughts? Was he at Baselworld?


----------



## chirs1211

I believe he is, yes

Chris


----------



## Watchfreek

He will be back at the end of the month. If remember correctly he's due back on (or around) the 29th.


----------



## bphelan

Watchfreek said:


> He will be back at the end of the month. If remember correctly he's due back on (or around) the 29th.


Thanks for the info


----------



## SearChart

I took off the back of my 1963 in school today, a very nice looking movement for the price.


----------



## ironkerrtain

I am considering buying the 38mm version from Watch Unique or directly from Thomas. I live in the US (IL specifically). I was curious if anyone could clue me in if you were hit with any customs fees and how long it took to get to you.


----------



## Atavachron

I'm looking to change all the blue hands on my 1963 to black ones and possibly the red one too.
My local watch repair shop say they will do it so i just need matching hands that will fit.
Don't want to burden Thomas with another to do thing so any ideas on getting these hands will be appreciated.


----------



## Rdenney

ironkerrtain said:


> I am considering buying the 38mm version from Watch Unique or directly from Thomas. I live in the US (IL specifically). I was curious if anyone could clue me in if you were hit with any customs fees and how long it took to get to you.


No--well below the usual $800 exemption.

Rick "for whom delivery took about a week" Denney


----------



## belouga

Hello, can someone tell me what is the price for a 1963 from Thomas (with acrylic glass)?


----------



## Hartig

Atavachron said:


> I'm looking to change all the blue hands on my 1963 to black ones and possibly the red one too.
> My local watch repair shop say they will do it so i just need matching hands that will fit.
> Don't want to burden Thomas with another to do thing so any ideas on getting these hands will be appreciated.


Best bet is to paint them yourself. Finding matching hands separately is very hard.


----------



## samanderson

Atavachron said:


> I'm looking to change all the blue hands on my 1963 to black ones and possibly the red one too.


At first I couldn't understand why you would do this. I love the blue and red hands on mine. But then the idea began to grow on me - it could look very classy. Have you done a photoshop mock up to see how it would look? I'd love to see one.


----------



## Watchfreek

Finally added the "proper" white panda to my collection. Possibly the best match for the mesh, out of all three color options.


----------



## Watchfreek

hked said:


> Which shop did you see it at?
> 
> Sea-Gull made an official D304 version..... However, I haven't seen another for sale in a bricks and mortar shop since.
> View attachment 1880762


Hi hked, I saw one of those genuine Limited Edition Seagull 1963 variants for sale at a shop in SSP about a month ago.

As some of you might know already, this model is what Seagull produced after Thomas left Seagull HK and is therefore very different from the original 1963 watch (or reissue). However, when were these gold handed versions released? Are they currently for sale by Seagull?



watchlooker said:


>





watchdaddy1 said:


>


----------



## hked

The black and cream dial variants were made for a WUS project.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html


----------



## Thrax

Hi, everyone. After sitting on the fence for a while, I think I'm finally ready to go for the 42mm cream dial. I see it on IslandWatch for $269 after discount... am I missing out on a lower price somewhere else? Direct from Thomas, perhaps?


----------



## Atavachron

Hartig said:


> Best bet is to paint them yourself. Finding matching hands separately is very hard.


Sounds an idea that.Might just give that a go.


----------



## Atavachron

samanderson said:


> At first I couldn't understand why you would do this. I love the blue and red hands on mine. But then the idea began to grow on me - it could look very classy. Have you done a photoshop mock up to see how it would look? I'd love to see one.


I have a few things on tomorrow but after that ill take a pic of mine and photoshop the hands black and ill post up the picture...


----------



## rihaz

Where did you order this from? I really like the blue.



Smoking Joe said:


> Great review R Denny and thanks for going to the effort of making sure that it was not lost.
> 
> Here is mine which arrived from Thomas two weeks ago. I haven't stopped wearing it since!
> 
> 38mm case with acrylic crystal and display back. Arrived in a nice wooden display case.


----------



## Watchfreek

Who said this watch can't be fashionable too? (but not for the diehard pilmil fans):









For the more daring, a little mismatch of colors seem to work fine too it seems...... (these were for a friend's 38mm, so are the wrong size) :


----------



## crumbsnatcher

Read through the entire thread and decided to purchase from Thomas. Smooth transaction. Sent PayPal on April 15th, shipped on 15th and received tracking # from Thomas 3hrs later. Package arrive safely this morning. 5 days from Hk to Wisconsin is pretty darn fast. Watch is beautiful. It doesn't wear as large as I would like. I was hoping it would wear as large as my 38mm Rodina Nomos homage w/Sea-Gull ST-17 movement, but it's a tad smaller. It's a beautiful watch in person though. Here are pictures of mine.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robocaspar

Won this off eBay. Venus 175 inside. I see some similarities.


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats Tou, glad it all worked out great.


----------



## Arizone

Mine came from Watchunique. I like their details better including the red lettering display back, and plain crown. I thought for a while which way the subdial hands should be, the longer one with the tail on the left or right. On the left seems traditional to older chronographs, while Seagull may have originally placed it on the right instead. I had to pick off the blue coating from the pushers that can be seen in the pictures above. Personally, I don't like the olive strap it comes on. It just doesn't have that military look to work right. These two vintage style perlon straps come out looking far better.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Hello All. Sorry, a bit of a newb here. QQ: I have engaged Thomas to purchase a 42MM reissue. It isnt clear to me however who is assembling these watches. Is he getting the movements from Seagull and sourcing the remaining parts and assembling/servicing himself? I read (the reaally long thread) that he left Seagull some time back. I am just trying to figure out what I am actually getting from him as opposed to say a site like Seagull1963.com? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. If I am braking any forum rules please feel free to smack me down. Thx


----------



## MHe225

Robocaspar said:


> Won this off eBay. Venus 175 inside. I see some similarities.
> View attachment 3715290


Congratulations - with a little work this could be a really nice piece. I assume that's what you're planning?
Any chance for a movement shot?


----------



## Watchfreek

DREWDOWN44 said:


> Hello All. Sorry, a bit of a newb here. QQ: I have engaged Thomas to purchase a 42MM reissue. It isnt clear to me however who is assembling these watches. Is he getting the movements from Seagull and sourcing the remaining parts and assembling/servicing himself? I read (the reaally long thread) that he left Seagull some time back. I am just trying to figure out what I am actually getting from him as opposed to say a site like Seagull1963.com? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. If I am braking any forum rules please feel free to smack me down. Thx


If I'm not mistaken, Thomas is the manufacturer of his 1963s, and oem supplier of a few more known brands, as well as his own brand. He still has a relationship with Seagull so many of his watches are powered by Seagull movements. His people regulates and adjusts the movements to compensate for the less than optimal standard of the (secondary) movements before installation into the 1963 remakes. as many here will attest, accuracy of his 1963s have been very accurate out of the box. I'm not sure if he still supplies seagull1963.com but he mentioned he initially supplied them. Judging by the pics online, those on offer are still his products. Hope this helps.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Watchfreek said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Thomas is the manufacturer of his 1963s, and oem supplier of a few more known brands, as well as his own brand. He still has a relationship with Seagull so many of his watches are powered by Seagull movements. His people regulates and adjusts the movements to compensate for the less than optimal standard of the (secondary) movements before installation into the 1963 remakes. as many here will attest, accuracy of his 1963s have been very accurate out of the box. I'm not sure if he still supplies seagull1963.com but he mentioned he initially supplied them. Judging by the pics online, those on offer are still his products. Hope this helps.


This was a great help Watchfreek. It was a bit daunting trying to piece the story together with such a large thread and number of unique conversations/comments going on. I went ahead and placed the order with Thomas for my 42MM Seagull 1963 reissue with the Red Star  Im hoping to have it in my hands within a week or so. Im sure this comment will be helpful to others as well. Cheers ~~ Drew


----------



## Watchfreek

I was similarly confused too initially but since I'm local and had the pleasure of meeting Thomas, I was able to understand the situation a bit more.

Glad to be of assistance. Enjoy your new watch. Hopefully you'll get it soon as it seems his shipping is generally pretty quick (unless he's busy) but remember, without photos, it never happened


----------



## MrDagon007

Thomas' 42mm 1963 is one of the cheaper watches in my collection and yet one of the most attractive ones, and rather accurate as well.

Picture from last week. The one at the right is contrary to what you might think not a Rado


----------



## Robocaspar

MHe225 said:


> Congratulations - with a little work this could be a really nice piece. I assume that's what you're planning?
> Any chance for a movement shot?


Of course.

Missing the minute recorder wheel and hand, but otherwise seems to be in good condition.


----------



## Atavachron

I love mine.It keeps nice time and though small and dainty on the wrist has a nice chunky height to it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1358631&d=1390678097


----------



## watchlo

Very interested in getting the original cream color 38mm acrylic one! Haven't decided where to order, can anyone give me some advice?

1. Watch unique is selling about $200 shipped, it shows "21 jewel" on it, and there are chinese characters on the display case back. Is there any quality issue with this one?
2. How much do you get from Thomas? I got a quote for $230 + $45/$29 shipped (EMS/Register air mail), which is way more than I would expect. Also it shows "19 jewels" on the dial. The display case back is clear and I like this version more...

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## chirs1211

I've had my Watch Unique '63 for around 5 years now, and while it's not a daily wearer it works faultlessly everytime it's wound up, so personally have had no issues with my Watch Unique version.


Chris


----------



## Ita

Google "the time bum" for a series of recent reviews on the 1963...

ita


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ita said:


> Google "the time bum" for a series of recent reviews on the 1963...
> 
> ita


I seem to remember there being some outstanding guest reviewers, no?


----------



## Ita

Bradjhomes said:


> I seem to remember there being some outstanding guest reviewers, no?


Ah yes my friend, there was no expense spared recruiting the right celebrities for the job! LOL

Ita


----------



## canuck1977

Mine says hi.


----------



## damo_t

Mine too from Watch Unique.


----------



## Watchfreek

All blinged up. Ready to battle the long hot, humid summers around here....


----------



## Urs Haenggi

From watch unique, sometime last year. I put it on a cheap faux leather that I had lying around and it turned out to be my favorite combo.


----------



## BrunoGeuth

I bought my 1963 recently, 30th January 2015 from another WUS member.

He bought it new from Watch Unique back in July 2013.

So it is nearly 2 years old and absolutely works flawlessly!!! I only had it regulated by my watchmaker...now it is within seconds/day.

I love it so much that my other watches get no wrist time anymore!!!

Now I am planning to change the olive green Nato strap for a dark brown croco leather...would look so much more good on this watch!

Bruno in Belgium


----------



## crumbsnatcher

Bought my 1963 from Thomas a few weeks back. I didn't feel the green NATO strap did the watch justice so I combed through this thread and a couple others for strap ideas. Finally settled on this Rios1931 Louisiana in the mocha color with the croc embossed print. The beautiful strap has been paired with a RHD deployant clasp. I love how the off-white/cream color stitching on the strap plays off the gold & champagne in the dial of the 1963. Bob's RHD deployant clasp has a great fit & finish and compliments the strap nicely. I love the finished look of the watch now and can't stop wearing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism

My 1963 from Watch Unique arrived today and it's lovely (hooray!). It didn't come with any sort of manual – which should be fine as any idiot should be able to operate a chronograph. But I was wondering whether there was any danger of over-winding the Seagull movement. Anyone know? I don't have much experience with non-automatics.


----------



## crumbsnatcher

damonism said:


> My 1963 from Watch Unique arrived today and it's lovely (hooray!). It didn't come with any sort of manual - which should be fine as any idiot should be able to operate a chronograph. But I was wondering whether there was any danger of over-winding the Seagull movement. Anyone know? I don't have much experience with non-automatics.


Wind til you can't anymore. That's what I was told by Thomas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism

crumbsnatcher said:


> Wind til you can't anymore. That's what I was told by Thomas.


Cool, thanks. I'd post a picture, but everyone on this thread knows what they look like


----------



## damo_t

damonism said:


> Cool, thanks. I'd post a picture, but everyone on this thread knows what they look like


Pics are always welcome!


----------



## damonism

damo_t said:


> Pics are always welcome!


Seeing you asked nicely. I've actually got a couple of leather straps on the way, but at the moment it's still on the NATO it came on.


----------



## DSLAM

Nice photography skills, it looks great.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism

I ordered a couple of leather straps off eBay, and put a darkish brown leather strap with an alligator pattern on my '63. It looks great. Really goes well with the colours on the dial.


----------



## Rdenney

damonism said:


> I ordered a couple of leather straps off eBay, and put a darkish brown leather strap with an alligator pattern on my '63. It looks great. Really goes well with the colours on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 4166658
> 
> View attachment 4166666


I do like that strap. I put a similar strap on a Dong Feng and really like it a lot.










Rick "who may switch it over to the 1963" Denney


----------



## ethebull

Got mine Friday! 42mm from Island watch. Happy with the mineral crystal and size for my preferences. Very happy with the fit and finish!


----------



## ethebull

This sample has the chunkier crown with raised star logo. Case finish is impressive for the price point. Inside of the lugs is polished, though the surface there is somewhat uneven. I know the mineral crystal will eventually get beat up, but I like it's lower profile. The movement appears clean and tidy, winds smoothly, and the chrono functions with no surprises. My sample has averaged near perfect accuracy in is first four days. Set it Friday at +50 sec, and that's where it's at this morning. Crazy.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sorting_Hat

Hello fellow 1963 fans,

About 6 months ago I bought the Seagull 1963 from one of the well-known suppliers. Unfortunately, after 2-3 months suddenly and without any cause I noticed the paint on the dial started to peel off (picture 1, between 1 and 2). I received a replacement watch and again after 2-3 months the same happened (picture 2, again between 1 and 2).

Has anyone experienced the same problem or am I just tremendously unlucky? It does make me doubt the quality of the watch somewhat, even though I still adore it.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sorting_Hat said:


> Hello fellow 1963 fans,
> 
> About 6 months ago I bought the Seagull 1963 from one of the well-known suppliers. Unfortunately, after 2-3 months suddenly and without any cause I noticed the paint on the dial started to peel off (picture 1, between 1 and 2). I received a replacement watch and again after 2-3 months the same happened (picture 2, again between 1 and 2).
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem or am I just tremendously unlucky? It does make me doubt the quality of the watch somewhat, even though I still adore it.
> 
> View attachment 4209738
> View attachment 4209762


I haven't experienced any issue w/ mine or seen anything like this on the forums . sorry to hear your misfortune

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ethebull

There was another post about paint falling off. Just one that I've read about, now two.


----------



## particleman

Sorting_Hat said:


> Hello fellow 1963 fans,
> 
> About 6 months ago I bought the Seagull 1963 from one of the well-known suppliers. Unfortunately, after 2-3 months suddenly and without any cause I noticed the paint on the dial started to peel off (picture 1, between 1 and 2). I received a replacement watch and again after 2-3 months the same happened (picture 2, again between 1 and 2).
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem or am I just tremendously unlucky? It does make me doubt the quality of the watch somewhat, even though I still adore it.
> 
> View attachment 4209738
> View attachment 4209762


Contact the seller should be under warranty


----------



## ethebull

Picked up a Breezy Summer NATO for my 1963. Perfect for heading down to Cocoa Beach for a Mercury launch.


----------



## DSLAM

Looks great.


----------



## watchguy74

Here is my baby went for the smaller version as I have small wrists will pass it down to my son when he gets older.


----------



## hidhir91

-


----------



## Rdenney

Thought it would be fun to compare two remakes of watches of exactly the same vintage, at two quite different price points. On the right is (of course) a 38mm 1963.

On the left is a late-90's very accurate remake of a 1963 Heuer Carrera Deci 12. (TAG-Heuer called it a 1964, because it first appeared in the 1964 catalog.) the original was powered by a Valjoux 72, probably about as similar to the Venus 175 (for which the Tianjin factory had bought the design and tooling) as movements from different companies could be. The re-edition of the Heuer used a Lemania 1873 because that was the only good Swiss handwind chronograph available in 1998.

Sure, there is more finish detail on the Heuer. But the point is not that the Heuer might be better, but that both represent respect for great watches made back when such truly were tools. Both put the minute track outside the chapter ring to improve reading precision and to declutter the dial (an innovation for which Heuer usually gets the credit, because they went all the way and put it on the rehaut) and the similarities struck me.

Rick "and just because it was fun to compare them" Denney


----------



## sevens

I got mine


----------



## sevens




----------



## damonism

My 1963 from WatchUnique died earlier this week, roughly a month after I received it. The hands can be set but the watch can't be wound. 

I emailed WatchUnique a few days ago about it but haven't heard anything back yet.

On other people's experience, are they just slow to reply?


----------



## fliegerchrono

Ivo from Watchunique will answer but it sometimes takes a few days (at least that is what I experienced)


----------



## damonism

It's now over a week and still no word from WatchUnique. :-(

I'll keep trying to get onto them, but on the off chance that I never do, anyone know how hard they are to get fixed? Ideally the dealer will honour their waranty, but worst case I'd rather spend more money and have a watch that works.


----------



## Yuris

sevens said:


> I got mine


Very impressive!
Where did you order the watch?
Nice strap! From where?


----------



## chirs1211

damonism said:


> It's now over a week and still no word from WatchUnique. :-(
> 
> I'll keep trying to get onto them, but on the off chance that I never do, anyone know how hard they are to get fixed? Ideally the dealer will honour their waranty, but worst case I'd rather spend more money and have a watch that works.


Ivo's usually pretty good, may be worth dropping him another email just in case your original one got lost, accidentally deleted, overlooked, ended up in a spam folder etc.

Chris


----------



## SearChart




----------



## WatchingTimeFly

New strap leather nato combo.. I am liking this casual dress down look. It really gives the watch more wrist presence with the untapered strap and extra height off the wrist.


----------



## Yellowwatch

Wow!I got the exact same strap from Etsy!Can't pull it off like you have lol. Plus the khaki green strap really works with this piece, a sense of old comy China!


----------



## Forever8895

sevens said:


>


Where can I buy this version with the logo at 12 like yours?


----------



## hked

Forever8895 said:


> Where can I buy this version with the logo at 12 like yours?


Please check out this (loooong) thread on how the ED1963 project started: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html.

Contact me by email [email protected] and I'll send you photos and pricing of what is currently available. Thanks!

Ed


----------



## damonism

Just a quick update that after about three weeks I heard back from Ivo at WatchUnique and he apologised for taking so long to get back to me and sent out a replacement 1963 which arrived this morning. 

So all good so far, and full credit to Ivo for his response.


----------



## watchutalkinbowt

Here's mine, wearing an Atlas padded from watchworx


----------



## colorwheel

damonism said:


> Just a quick update that after about three weeks I heard back from Ivo at WatchUnique and he apologised for taking so long to get back to me and sent out a replacement 1963 which arrived this morning.
> 
> So all good so far, and full credit to Ivo for his response.


Ivo took awhile to reply to me, but yeah, he's a great guy!

I forget when I got my replacement watch from him (a year ago?). I wear it every day. Chrono hand no longer resets. Otherwise it's still nice.


----------



## Zizu73

Happy with my recent purchase. Keeping good time & has nice vintage feel.


----------



## Goostah

I'm confused.

Do Thomas' watches say 19 or 21 jewels on the face? Even if the movement is the same "21 Zuan" looks better than "19 Zuan".

Thomas' case backs, does the see through back have the engravings around the edge? And does he also offer a sold caseback version with engraving similar to the one at Seagull 1963.

Finally, does the 38mm wear small or is the 42mm preferable?


----------



## Ita

Goostah said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Do Thomas' watches say 19 or 21 jewels on the face? Even if performance doesn't matter "21 Zuan" looks better than "19 Zuan".
> 
> Thomas' case backs, does the see through back have the engravings around the edge? And does he also offer a sold caseback version with engraving similar to the one at Seagull 1963.
> 
> Finally, does the 38mm wear small or is the 42mm preferable?


OK... I'll stick me neck out here! I think all modern ST19's are 22 Zuan and the 19 Zuan reference is for historical reference. I own 42 and 38 millimetre versions and love 'em both!

Ita


----------



## Watchfreek

Current line up from Thomas (ie excluding Hked's ever expanding special edition range) :

38mm acrylic crystal - closest to the original, except for the red inside the star and the "China Made" above 6. Instead of the original "Tianjin Watch Factory". Being the truest homage in the collection, it is also the only one with "19 zuan" on the dial

38mm sapphire crystal - almost identical to the acrylic version except it has "21 zuan" on it

42mm - black panda, white panda and original champaigne (gold/cream) dial. Mineral crystal, also 21 zuan and "China Made" on dial.

38mm versions come in a choice of solid or display caseback. 42mm only with display caseback.

38mm acrylic and the 42mm options:










Closeup of the 38mm acrylic:










Closeup of 42mm options:


















Which size case depends on your own personal preference. To me the 38mm is too small but its shape and size his truer to the original.

HTH


----------



## Goostah

Watchfreek said:


> Current line up from Thomas (ie excluding Hked's ever expanding special edition range) :


Many thanks for this. Great round up of what Thomas has to offer. Looks like I will have to get in touch with Thomas, hopefully he has a sampler pack so I can try the different variations.

Do you have a preference between the acrylic crystal and the mineral crystal? Would love to get the 42 in an acrylic.

Just an FYI, I read on this thread a poster mentioning they saw the 1963 at a dealer in HK for $6,800. I also saw one at a dealer in Mongkok at $6,800 that looked exactly like the 38mm on green nato you posted above. Tried it on and it felt and looked great though a tad small. The lady mentioned that the watch was distributed by Citizen HK and is covered under Citizen's warranty in HK. I also happened to see one at an independent dealer in TST priced at $1,900 (may have been a used model) but I didn't inquire about it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Unfortunately the acrylic crystal is only available in the 38mm size. If the size is not an issue to you AND you don't mind that the acrylic does not take a beating well (or if you are fine with repairing scratches) i would recommend it as it is the more accurate replica (other than the writing on the dial and the coloured star). I love the shape of the 38mm cases but they're just too small for my taste. so I'm left with the 42mm with acrylic crystal. 

I have also seen a similar one in a shop in causeway bay and one in shamshiupo. I was told the one in causeway bay (Gumgumgum) is made by the Beijing (or maybe Shanghai? Can't recall properly) Watch factory. Almost identical to the 38mm by Thomas. He has no idea why that is so as he was the one who worked with Sea-gull to introduce the original Sea-gull 1963 limited edition, and the first to produce these non-limited edition homages independent of Sea-gull. 

Imo it sounds like Thomas' is better value at around HKD2K, with a regulated (by Thomas' team) Sea-gull movement, that i can vouch for, is pretty darn accurate out of the box.

He will be at a GZ show from tomorrow for about a week i understand (just spoke with him).

$1900 is expensive, unless it's the sapphire one.....


----------



## popshicles

Watchfreek said:


> Current line up from Thomas (ie excluding Hked's ever expanding special edition range)


new to the forums but I have been lurking this thread and the WUS project watch threads for a while.

Where can i find more info on the 'special edition range'? id love to see what hked has available

thanks!


----------



## taike

popshicles said:


> new to the forums but I have been lurking this thread and the WUS project watch threads for a while.
> 
> Where can i find more info on the 'special edition range'? id love to see what hked has available
> 
> thanks!


Look here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1069351


----------



## hked

popshicles said:


> new to the forums but I have been lurking this thread and the WUS project watch threads for a while.
> 
> Where can i find more info on the 'special edition range'? id love to see what hked has available
> 
> thanks!


Welcome to WUS! Feel free to email me [email protected] and I'll send you photos of what is available.


----------



## SearChart




----------



## woodville63

I see some positive remarks about Watchunique. Any reason he isn't getting back about a dud 1963 or two?
Difficulty contacting Watchunique


----------



## SearChart

woodville63 said:


> I see some positive remarks about Watchunique. Any reason he isn't getting back about a dud 1963 or two?
> Difficulty contacting Watchunique


There must be a good reason, my transaction with Ivo was flawless.


----------



## woodville63

SearChart said:


> There must be a good reason, my transaction with Ivo was flawless.


Selective customer service: good to know.


----------



## chirs1211

I don't think this is the case at all, i believe some emails get bumped into his junk folder. 
I'd just keep sending he will answer.

Chris


----------



## woodville63

I phoned and spoke to Hans. Straight-away Hans said send it back and we usually swap it out for a new one. I'm happy to take a repair if it's cheaper. They really do need to get a grip on the emails. God knows how many customers are out there that don't bother to phone when an email goes unanswered, and passes on the bad news.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> I phoned and spoke to Hans. Straight-away Hans said send it back and we usually swap it out for a new one. I'm happy to take a repair if it's cheaper. They really do need to get a grip on the emails. God knows how many customers are out there that don't bother to phone when an email goes unanswered, and passes on the bad news.


I couldn't agree more Ian I had a similar issue with Jomashop. Days waiting for an e-mail reply, called them and sorted an order in minutes. If you are going to run an e-business, answering e-mails promptly is a must!

Ita


----------



## Goostah

Agreed, in this day and age businesses not responding, not checking or simply ignoring emails/messages is gross ineptitude or just sheer laziness.


----------



## Satinux

My baby is here!... i recive my 38MM from Watchunique today... all perfect, and i love the watch.


----------



## dan_bsht

Satinux said:


> My baby is here!... i recive my 38MM from Watchunique today... all perfect, and i love the watch.
> View attachment 5312722


Congratulations, wear it on good health. 
How was your experience with watchunique?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Satinux

Very good experience, i have a friend traveling in Neatherlands last week, so i buy online en Watchunique and send to the hotel in amsterdam... just two days in whole process. Because im from Chile, my friend was "my mule" and no pay any other extra tax or internation fee. 
I would like to buy a Vostok to, but i was no time for that... maybe for next time


----------



## Odusm

I got mine delivered to Nigeria - it took just 1 week from WatchUnique.


----------



## Auto017

Just found out about this watch's existence last night and I have to say this is definitely one of the most striking affordable watches I've seen in some time. Definitely my next purchase when I've got the extra cash.


----------



## woodville63

My watch arrived at Watchunique on 11 September. On 24 September I sent Ivo an email asking for an update. Yesterday, I sent another email asking for a reply, please. I have given up on this watch, and Watchunique.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> My watch arrived at Watchunique on 11 September. On 24 September I sent Ivo an email asking for an update. Yesterday, I sent another email asking for a reply, please. I have given up on this watch, and Watchunique.


Very poor service!

Ita


----------



## samanderson

woodville63 said:


> My watch arrived at Watchunique on 11 September. On 24 September I sent Ivo an email asking for an update. Yesterday, I sent another email asking for a reply, please. I have given up on this watch, and Watchunique.


Almost a month since it arrive there, and no word? Very frustrating.


----------



## samanderson

woodville63 said:


> My watch arrived at Watchunique on 11 September. On 24 September I sent Ivo an email asking for an update. Yesterday, I sent another email asking for a reply, please. I have given up on this watch, and Watchunique.


Almost a month since it arrive there, and no word? Very frustrating.


----------



## gu_na

My experience with Ed/watchUnique has been positive. Last Thursday, I sent an email requesting info about the options available, and the same day i got the options, pricing and pictures etc. 
Friday I decided to go with the one available on the website and ordered. Monday it got shipped and today it is due for delivery (south eastern US). I will post pictures/impressions once I receive the watch.


----------



## ethebull

*No Applause, Please!*

Four months in and my 1963 appears to be a dead soldier. I attended a great show last night at the 9:30 club in DC. I was checking how long the set was running and noticed the watch had stopped running at 10:15 Got home later and there was no reviving it.

Enthusiastic applause should be avoided is the moral to my sad tale. o|


----------



## Lemon328i

It happens to all mechanical things. Could be the click spring which is a known point of weakness on the ST19. If it can't hold, the mainspring can't hold a wind (as I understand it). Lysander's threads may help revive your watch.


----------



## ethebull

It's able to hold a wind. Problem seems to be with the balance wheel. I've contacted Island Watch where I bought it. They might cover it, might not, but they list a one year warranty.


----------



## woodville63

First post. I hope you don't have to send it back based on my experience. I tend to judge companies by how they react to customer issues, not doing what they have to do to get my money. Of course, others may hold a different view, or two.



gu_na said:


> My experience with Ed/watchUnique has been positive. Last Thursday, I sent an email requesting info about the options available, and the same day i got the options, pricing and pictures etc.
> Friday I decided to go with the one available on the website and ordered. Monday it got shipped and today it is due for delivery (south eastern US). I will post pictures/impressions once I receive the watch.


----------



## Satinux

woodville63 said:


> First post. I hope you don't have to send it back based on my experience. I tend to judge companies by how they react to customer issues, not doing what they have to do to get my money. Of course, others may hold a different view, or two.


Sorry to hear your experiences, i have a good one with WatchUnique, but my watch don´t have any problem (and i hope still like that), because when problems show up you realize how the vendor take care of their costumers.

Here is mine, 1 month now and healthy...


----------



## uncle6

Is the one (with NATO strap) sold on WatchUnique a special variant? It show on their site that it came in solid case back, while I have seen it on other thread that it is with display back.
It also worries me that some poster in this thread have had problems with the watch, I have also seen on youtube that the chrono hand would jump back to 11 index when the chrono is started (cannot find that video now unfortunately)
Is it the QC issue of this variant, or a problem of all 1963 in general?


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

Just ordered from Ed. Will post review when it arrives.


----------



## Parnis Lover

WillisGeigerFan said:


> Just ordered from Ed. Will post review when it arrives.


Did you order the watch with golden inner ring? I did so and I'm very pleased with the watch....


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

Parnis Lover said:


> Did you order the watch with golden inner ring? I did so and I'm very pleased with the watch....


Yes. It arrived today. Just admiring it now. Review forthcoming.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

My watch arrived from Ed today. I ordered it only 3 days ago and it arrived crazy fast via EMS. As pictured earlier I ordered the black dial with gold chapter ring and acrylic crystal with white chrono hand. The watch arrived double boxed in cardboard outer box and very classy inner wooden box with a pillow. The strap buckle and crystal and solid case back were protected with peelable plastic. I wound the watch easily and it has remained on my wrist all evening. I cannot judge accuracy yet, but all seems ok so far. What I want to discuss is build quality. This watch is incredibly beautiful and seems far more expensive than its price point.

The chapter ring in gold creates a very handsome color and light distribution across the dial. The chrome case shines. The acrylic crystal feels more hard like glass or sapphire. I happen to own the Star cream dial chrono from WatchUnique. I love that watch, too, but it's not comparable in quality of appearance to Ed's watch. This watch has the potential of being not only a treasured mechanical homage to Chinese historic horology, but I will venture to guess that it may also be a "babe magnet" at work and on public rail transportation. I will let you know on that unrelated potential benefit as circumstances dictate!

Lastly, Ed was a class act and quick responder to email. He cared to ensure that I was both satisfied at time of purchase and upon arrival. That sincerity makes this purchase ultimately even more satisfying.


----------



## hked

You're welcome and glad you like it. 

Please let me know if it works as a babe magnet, it would make for an unbeatable sales pitch. No wonder all the hotties within a one mile radius follow me like bees to honey! I always thought it was my raw animal magnetism. My watch will get a lot more wrist time now


----------



## Rdenney

hked said:


> You're welcome and glad you like it.
> 
> Please let me know if it works as a babe magnet, it would make for an unbeatable sales pitch. No wonder all the hotties within a one mile radius follow me like bees to honey! I always thought it was my raw animal magnetism. My watch will get a lot more wrist time now


Rick "Hope springs eternal" Denney


----------



## Ita

Pictures or it didn't happen...

Ita


----------



## ericius

I got mine this week and it looks awesome


----------



## woodville63

Decided to give Watchunique another chance so rang them two days ago. Phone was answered by a lady, who took a message for Ivo and said he would email me. Of course, no contact from Ivo. You would have thought that he would have the decency to return the watch so that I can get it repaired by a real company, as opposed to stealing it. Anybody know what's the Dutch equivalent of Fair Trading?


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> Decided to give Watchunique another chance so rang them two days ago. Phone was answered by a lady, who took a message for Ivo and said he would email me. Of course, no contact from Ivo. You would have thought that he would have the decency to return the watch so that I can get it repaired by a real company, as opposed to stealing it. Anybody know what's the Dutch equivalent of Fair Trading?


Disgraceful treatment... Thanks for keeping us up to date. I hope it ends well

Ita


----------



## gliderbee

Here's mine (arrived yesterday, first day in the open today):


----------



## Steven Rianto

Watchfreek said:


> Unfortunately the acrylic crystal is only available in the 38mm size. If the size is not an issue to you AND you don't mind that the acrylic does not take a beating well (or if you are fine with repairing scratches) i would recommend it as it is the more accurate replica (other than the writing on the dial and the coloured star). I love the shape of the 38mm cases but they're just too small for my taste. so I'm left with the 42mm with acrylic crystal.
> 
> I have also seen a similar one in a shop in causeway bay and one in shamshiupo. I was told the one in causeway bay (Gumgumgum) is made by the Beijing (or maybe Shanghai? Can't recall properly) Watch factory. Almost identical to the 38mm by Thomas. He has no idea why that is so as he was the one who worked with Sea-gull to introduce the original Sea-gull 1963 limited edition, and the first to produce these non-limited edition homages independent of Sea-gull.
> 
> Imo it sounds like Thomas' is better value at around HKD2K, with a regulated (by Thomas' team) Sea-gull movement, that i can vouch for, is pretty darn accurate out of the box.
> 
> He will be at a GZ show from tomorrow for about a week i understand (just spoke with him).
> 
> $1900 is expensive, unless it's the sapphire one.....


so..... if it's a 1963 domed sapphire should it be priced $600 and up?


----------



## Watchfreek

The prices i quoted in the above Post is in HK$. If you're talking about USD, then probably no. According to Thomas, the guy who was responsible for the original 1963 sea-gull re-issue project (which was limited and only ever sold within China) and the current homages that most people are talking about in here, Sea-gull no longer does this particular watch since he left sea-gull. So if you're trying to confirm whether you paid too much and whether you got an "original" seagull, unfortunately I'm sorry to to advise that you got ripped off (on both accounts) and would advise to get a refund asap,....if you can. Current 1963's with Sapphire should be around US$250, excluding shipping. The only 1960s style plaaf watch that sea-gull currently sells (which is also a limited run too) is the D-304 model which has completely different dials and hands. I heard Sea-gull LE's such as the D304 watches could cost US$600+ though. I have seen ones that are neither by Thomas or sea-gull that are costing $600 too but IMO not worth the money. Anyway, good luck on what ever you choose to do.


----------



## ethebull

I reported a few weeks ago that my 1963 had stopped running after applauding at a concert. I didn't get around to sending it off to *Island Watch* for a couple weeks...

Well they returned it, repaired, in seven days, including shipping both ways!! Under warranty and no charge. Phenomenal service!

I just had to share.


----------



## windupp

ethebull said:


> I reported a few weeks ago that my 1963 had stopped running after applauding at a concert. I didn't get around to sending it off to *Island Watch* for a couple weeks...
> 
> Well they returned it, repaired, in seven days, including shipping both ways!! Under warranty and no charge. Phenomenal service!
> 
> I just had to share.


Thanks for the report. I just got mine from Island Watch, and found their 1 -year warranty at the bottom of the wooden box.


----------



## borebillon

I just got my 42mm sapphire crystal from Long Island Watch too and it's gorgeous. I'll post some proper pics soon. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Love my 1963... My Speedy has been taking all my wrist time. I need to go back to it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63

ethebull said:


> I reported a few weeks ago that my 1963 had stopped running after applauding at a concert. I didn't get around to sending it off to *Island Watch* for a couple weeks...
> 
> Well they returned it, repaired, in seven days, including shipping both ways!! Under warranty and no charge. Phenomenal service!
> 
> I just had to share.


Wish I had bought mine from LIW instead of those jokers at Watchunique. Sent it to them in September, still no watch and no contact.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> Wish I had bought mine from LIW instead of those jokers at Watchunique. Sent it to them in September, still no watch and no contact.


Ian Watchunique are clearly a disgrace and everyone here should be aware of that.

My 2 1963's are great. 1 from HKED and 1 from Thomas. Credit where credit is due and roast the poor performers like Watchunique!!!

Ita


----------



## chirs1211

The actions of watchunique are clearly substandard to say the least and it's time they fronted up. I bought mine from them about 6 years ago and it was a flawless purchase, but it seems things have gone seriously downhill since then 

Chris


----------



## ceanag

DR3WDOWN said:


> Love my 1963... My Speedy has been taking all my wrist time. I need to go back to it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have the exact same issue ... I put my Speedie on a black leather nato and loved the look so much I havent taken it of my wrist for weeks ...
Reading this thread again reminds me why i bought my 1963 in the first place so time to get it back on the wrist for a while.

Also I have noticed how these watches are holding their value on eBay ... I didnt buy my 1963 for an investment but it could well turn out to be ...
My one below...


----------



## woodville63

I got an email from Ivo @ Watchunique informing me of his sincere apologies, while noting I had contacted a Dutch consumer organisation. He asked me whether I wanted a new watch or a refund. Guess what? Anyway, it has been 4 days since my reply and no money received. How long does it take to Paypal somebody? Time for Watchunique to join the villains in f63, https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/[email protected]#post23445170.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> I got an email from Ivo @ Watchunique informing me of his sincere apologies, while noting I had contacted a Dutch consumer organisation. He asked me whether I wanted a new watch or a refund. Guess what? Anyway, it has been 4 days since my reply and no money received. How long does it take to Paypal somebody? Time for Watchunique to join the villains in f63, https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/beware-doing-business-ivo-%40-watchunique-2676018.html#post23445170.


Thanks for the update. They won't see any of my business!!

Ita


----------



## baselworld

Why the printed characters in the lower dial sold by lond island different than the one shown in this thread. Is it the newer model of the watch?

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81

ceanag said:


> I have the exact same issue ... I put my Speedie on a black leather nato and loved the look so much I havent taken it of my wrist for weeks ...
> Reading this thread again reminds me why i bought my 1963 in the first place so time to get it back on the wrist for a while.
> 
> Also I have noticed how these watches are holding their value on eBay ... I didnt buy my 1963 for an investment but it could well turn out to be ...
> My one below...
> 
> View attachment 6260674


Can't see that staying the case tbh. Especially as HKEDs different dial design seems to be carrying on without him .....

ST1901 Seagull 1963 Chinesische Luftwaffenuhr Schaltradkaliber Venus 3017 Acyrlglas | Poljot 24

One look at the case back shows it's not one of HKEDs.


----------



## ceanag

AC81 said:


> Can't see that staying the case tbh. Especially as HKEDs different dial design seems to be carrying on without him .....
> 
> ST1901 Seagull 1963 Chinesische Luftwaffenuhr Schaltradkaliber Venus 3017 Acyrlglas | Poljot 24
> 
> One look at the case back shows it's not one of HKEDs.


That black one you pictured is very similar to HKED's design with the "star trek" symbol on the front but as you said different back.. It also says it is 37mm ...I thought HKED's were 38mm ..(Not 100% sure on that one)
And the price ...$275 Euros ..(US $418) ..I'm sure mine only cost me US$300 ...
The silver dial version also on that page is more expensive ... it has the "star" emblem dial.


----------



## AC81

ceanag said:


> That black one you pictured is very similar to HKED's design with the "star trek" symbol on the front but as you said different back.. It also says it is 37mm ...I thought HKED's were 38mm ..(Not 100% sure on that one)
> And the price ...$275 Euros ..(US $418) ..I'm sure mine only cost me US$300 ...
> The silver dial version also on that page is more expensive ... it has the "star" emblem dial.


Case, dial and hands are the same. 
The other versions have all had the 'tail' on the other sub second hand aswell.


----------



## Watchfreek

The price and source of the movement would be an issue for me...


----------



## ceanag

AC81 said:


> Case, dial and hands are the same.
> The other versions have all had the 'tail' on the other sub second hand aswell.


Apart from the colour,the dial is not the same on all watches on that page ..... look again ..


----------



## particleman

ceanag said:


> That black one you pictured is very similar to HKED's design with the "star trek" symbol on the front but as you said different back.. It also says it is 37mm ...I thought HKED's were 38mm ..(Not 100% sure on that one)
> And the price ...$275 Euros ..(US $418) ..I'm sure mine only cost me US$300 ...
> The silver dial version also on that page is more expensive ... it has the "star" emblem dial.


Vat is included in the price. So if you live outside of the European Union minus 19%


----------



## fastfras

AC81 said:


> Case, dial and hands are the same.
> The other versions have all had the 'tail' on the other sub second hand aswell.


Doesn't quite look the same.. the bottom case has "1 of 150" engraved on the caseback.


----------



## fastfras

AC81 said:


> Case, dial and hands are the same.
> The other versions have all had the 'tail' on the other sub second hand aswell.


double post here's a pic of my caseback instead


----------



## SearChart




----------



## clownefish

My 1963 from David Li of "Seagull Singapore" on a Korean brown textured leather band. Love the classy fusion of homage design and modern size. Recently, the crown was slipping during winding but David fixed it swiftly for me under warranty. Maybe he could also program R2 here to repair it for me.


----------



## kissmywhat

Got my Ed 1963 today, sapphire and display back look even better than I expected.









You've all seen the project thread, I'm surprised Ed's got any left. Couldn't really afford it right now but there was no way I was going to miss out!


----------



## d4nimal

Here's my new 1963 from Thomas I picked up a little while ago. Swapped out the strap, and been wearing happily ever since.























Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bernard0368

Hi Woodville, I am having the same problem with Ivo. Did you ever get anywhere?


----------



## woodville63

No, the guy is lacking in honour and integrity. I wonder if he is worthy of that quaint American insult: .........? Oops, the word has been removed. It began with 'd' - let's play hangman. Nine letters, 4 vowels.



Bernard0368 said:


> Hi Woodville, I am having the same problem with Ivo. Did you ever get anywhere?


----------



## woodville63

Have moved on - waiting for my HKED 63 to arrive.


----------



## NWP627

Received mine from WatchUnique in the Netherlands, some time ago and it still has a place on my wrist.


----------



## saiko

So how is the reliability of this version?










Also any possibility of getting it with silver hours? (And perhaps without that counterweight on the chrono minutes).


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> Have moved on - waiting for my HKED 63 to arrive.


Ahh... What dial did you choose? At least with Eddy you know from his reputation here that he will respond to you and deal with issues if any arise! My experience both with Ed and his watchmaker Thomas have been very positive. 

Ita


----------



## woodville63

Ita said:


> Ahh... What dial did you choose? At least with Eddy you know from his reputation here that he will respond to you and deal with issues if any arise! My experience both with Ed and his watchmaker Thomas have been very positive.
> 
> Ita


This one, mate. Yes, looking forward to a more fruitful relationship with Ed. Hope you're enjoying work - do you remember what to do?:-d


----------



## Ita

Nice, it looks a lot like mine 










I reckon I was wearing it the day I called in for the Duck (wearing it today) and the WuYi.

As for work, it's the scourge of the drinking class ya know, so I do as little as possible.

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

NWP627 said:


> Received mine from WatchUnique in the Netherlands, some time ago and it still has a place on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 6872882


Me too.


----------



## woodville63

damo_t said:


> Me too.


I bet you're glad it ain't broken. It's only when something goes wrong do you really get to know your supplier.


----------



## damo_t

woodville63 said:


> I bet you're glad it ain't broken. It's only when something goes wrong do you really get to know your supplier.


True. It's probably out of warranty by now anyway. So I guess I'll count myself very lucky.


----------



## Tom-HK

Just got mine and I am absolutely over the moon. Can't remember when I was this happy with a watch.









Sorry the photo doesn't do it justice; today is a cold and rainy day in Hong Kong and this shot was taken at my desk, under fluorescent lights.


----------



## hked

Tom-HK said:


> Just got mine and I am absolutely over the moon. Can't remember when I was this happy with a watch.
> 
> Sorry the photo doesn't do it justice; today is a cold and rainy day in Hong Kong and this shot was taken at my desk, under fluorescent lights.


Thanks for coming over to meet me and glad you like the watch. Looking forward to seeing your strap combinations.

Do you have a photo of the case back please?


----------



## Tom-HK

hked said:


> Thanks for coming over to meet me and glad you like the watch. Looking forward to seeing your strap combinations.
> 
> Do you have a photo of the case back please?


----------



## Tom-HK

Another mediocre shot, I'm afraid. Taken a moment ago at a bus stop.

(If I come up with enough rubbish photos I can probably justify (to myself, at least) buying a proper camera)


----------



## woodville63

Here's my HKED63 on what is possibly the most expensive NATO in the world. When Watchunique asked me to return the 63 they told me I could take off the NATO. Hence, as Ivo and Watchunique kept my watch, I paid for a NATO. I have some perlons arriving so will put it back in the safe shortly.


----------



## hked

woodville63 said:


> Here's my HKED63 on what is possibly the most expensive NATO in the world. When Watchunique asked me to return the 63 they told me I could take off the NATO. Hence, as Ivo and Watchunique kept my watch, I paid for a NATO. I have some perlons arriving so will put it back in the safe shortly.


Hope you like it my friend. I remember thinking hdr&$%# after seeing prices of Omega and Rolex NATO straps


----------



## woodville63

hked said:


> Hope you like it my friend. I remember thinking hdr&$%# after seeing prices of Omega and Rolex NATO straps


Very nice, thank you. The NATO is back in the safe and it's now on a blue Rios perlon. BTW, it's +2 over 28hrs.:-!


----------



## OmegaDaddy

That's also the size and enhancement that I'd like to have. Makes a great looking watch more functional.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> Very nice, thank you. The NATO is back in the safe and it's now on a blue Rios perlon. BTW, it's +2 over 28hrs.:-!
> 
> View attachment 6921314


Nice mate and very accurate! Are you telling me the Watchunique people won't even send you the broken watch back that they refuse to warranty? What a bunch of crooks! They've probably repaired it and on sold it!!

Ita


----------



## woodville63

Ita said:


> Nice mate and very accurate! Are you telling me the Watchunique people won't even send you the broken watch back that they refuse to warranty? What a bunch of crooks! They've probably repaired it and on sold it!!
> 
> Ita


They said send it back, which I did, and then the communication ceased. Very strange. But now I have one of Ed's I'm going to forget about them. I just hope others read this thread and take note.


----------



## Bernard0368

Hi, just little feed back in regards to Watchunique.. Seems only fair. 

Ivo of watch unique contacted me and has refunded my monies as well as sending a replacement watch FOC.


----------



## woodville63

Hmm..., two posts. You have my address, Ivo. At least return the broken watch so that I can get it fixed and am not totally out of pocket. How many months has it been?

To anybody thinking of buying, use our own hked.



Bernard0368 said:


> Hi, just little feed back in regards to Watchunique.. Seems only fair.
> 
> Ivo of watch unique contacted me and has refunded my monies as well as sending a replacement watch FOC.


----------



## seconds

I purchased mine from watchunique and it arrived yesterday. I'm so pleased with the dial and overall quality, IMO well worth the price. It became my 100th watch in my collection, so a double celebration.

Imagine a world without watches..... my worst nightmare!


----------



## woodville63

I always wonder whether Ivo Watchunique fixed mine and re-sold it. I wouldn't put it past him. I hope yours keeps working.



seconds said:


> I purchased mine from watchunique and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Ita

woodville63 said:


> Hmm..., two posts. You have my address, Ivo. At least return the broken watch so that I can get it fixed and am not totally out of pocket. How many months has it been?
> 
> To anybody thinking of buying, use our own hked.


Exactly my thoughts. 2 posts! Hmmm...

Stick with Ed and Thomas.

Ita


----------



## Bernard0368

woodville63 said:


> Hmm..., two posts. You have my address, Ivo. At least return the broken watch so that I can get it fixed and am not totally out of pocket. How many months has it been?
> 
> To anybody thinking of buying, use our own hked.


Hi Woodville, 
I can see where you are coming from. I put the first post up out of frustration as Ivo never responded. I opened a dispute with paypal and low and behold he came back to me. I can forward the emails both from him and paypal if you wish. 
I just felt he made good eventually and it should be acknowledged.


----------



## woodville63

Bernard0368 said:


> Hi Woodville,
> I can see where you are coming from. I put the first post up out of frustration as Ivo never responded. I opened a dispute with paypal and low and behold he came back to me. I can forward the emails both from him and paypal if you wish.
> I just felt he made good eventually and it should be acknowledged.


Sorry, can't help being sarcastic where Ivo Watchunique is concerned. Perhaps that's where I went wrong in not informing Paypal. Looks like Ivo reacts to power and not civility. Thanks for clarifying Paypal's role. Can I claim even though I bought in December 2014?

EDIT: I just started a dispute charge-back with my credit card company.


----------



## Bernard0368

Hi Woodville, 

I bought mine in June 2014 and had no problems with the paypal dispute. No harm in trying.


----------



## KJRye

Always a good day when wearing my ED1963


----------



## tr3s

can I get any contact info of sir thomas as I'm struggling to backread and can't get his email address... or where can I get his 1963s online?

thank you in advance...


----------



## taike

tr3s said:


> can I get any contact info of sir thomas as I'm struggling to backread and can't get his email address... or where can I get his 1963s online?
> 
> thank you in advance...


[email protected]


----------



## tr3s

taike said:


> [email protected]


thank you sir! got a reply from thomas and got a message from ed... nice!

thanks WUS!


----------



## Sloniu

Where can I buy a 42mm Zuan version? With pleasure i'll write a review about it at my blog about watches.


----------



## taike

Sloniu said:


> Where can I buy a 42mm Zuan version? With pleasure i'll write a review about it at my blog about watches.


Email thomas


----------



## Sloniu

Thx!


----------



## watchdaddy1

1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem :

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Obscurax

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem :
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice!


----------



## Kiespijn

Where did you get this strap?


----------



## KJRye

On a Fabnik strap (custom order as pieces, stitch together yourself), black and "natural" thread/keepers.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kissmywhat

KJRye said:


> On a Fabnik strap (custom order as pieces, stitch together yourself), black and "natural" thread/keepers.
> View attachment 7516946


I need to stop reading this thread. I am very happy with my cream dial one, I don't need a black dial as well, but damn that looks great.


----------



## ah_long

any recommended taobao sellers?


----------



## taike

ah_long said:


> any recommended taobao sellers?


Why go there when you can deal direct with thomas or hked?


----------



## ah_long

taike said:


> Why go there when you can deal direct with thomas or hked?


I'm in Canada but I frequent China (Shanghai) a lot.


----------



## elp

KJRye said:


> On a Fabnik strap (custom order as pieces, stitch together yourself), black and "natural" thread/keepers.
> 
> View attachment 7516938
> 
> View attachment 7516946


I had the 38 mm cream-dial one and it scratched the itch nicely, your picture has just started it all again ... thanks


----------



## Sloniu

I just make a payment for my 1963 42mm with cream dial! I can't wait for it!


----------



## ToneLoke09

Does anybody have any experience with the new Seagull 1963 reissue FKJB? It's the 40mm x 11mm version that I believe was recently re-released. I'm asking because it's close to the same prices as the 38mm and 42mm, but I'm really interested in the reduction from 15mm (on the 38mm) to 11mm. It also looks to be a 21 jewel ST1901. Anyway, any info is appreciated and if there is already another post/thread on this, please guide my novice self.

Seagull 1963 Reissue FKJB Chronograph Watch ST1901 Movement


----------



## taike

ToneLoke09 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the new Seagull 1963 reissue FKJB? It's the 40mm x 11mm version that I believe was recently re-released. I'm asking because it's close to the same prices as the 38mm and 42mm, but I'm really interested in the reduction from 15mm (on the 38mm) to 11mm. It also looks to be a 21 jewel ST1901. Anyway, any info is appreciated and if there is already another post/thread on this, please guide my novice self.
> 
> Seagull 1963 Reissue FKJB Chronograph Watch ST1901 Movement


Mineral crystal and solid caseback probably account for the difference in thickness relative to the versions with domed acrylic crystal and display back. AFAIK, all versions are using 21 jewel ST19. You can search for an old thread that discusses the jewel count discrepancy.


----------



## gak

ToneLoke09 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the new Seagull 1963 reissue FKJB? It's the 40mm x 11mm version that I believe was recently re-released. I'm asking because it's close to the same prices as the 38mm and 42mm, but I'm really interested in the reduction from 15mm (on the 38mm) to 11mm. It also looks to be a 21 jewel ST1901. Anyway, any info is appreciated and if there is already another post/thread on this, please guide my novice self.
> 
> Seagull 1963 Reissue FKJB Chronograph Watch ST1901 Movement
> 
> View attachment 7672266


I have this same version and it actually is still 38mm without crown. I paid around 550$ in a seagull shop. Basically all of them also have same ST1901 movement and only reason they justify higher price is by claiming in the shop it has better movement and is assembled in tianjin watch factory. I have no idea how it can be better when it is also seagull who produces all other ST1901s.

Some of my thoughts when I bought this https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963...h-dongfeng-seagull-shop-shanghai-2857914.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09

Thanks for the replies. A lot of good information to think over. For me, I enjoy exhibition case backs but I also don't like the way a watch thicker than 13mm feels. I also like the durability of sapphire but it's not a huge selling point for myself. Not sure what version I'll pick up, but I know I'll get one sometime in the next couple months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter

My 37mm acrylic version, purchased from Julian Kampmann @ Poljot24.de:


----------



## consequential

ToneLoke09 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the new Seagull 1963 reissue FKJB? It's the 40mm x 11mm version that I believe was recently re-released. I'm asking because it's close to the same prices as the 38mm and 42mm, but I'm really interested in the reduction from 15mm (on the 38mm) to 11mm. It also looks to be a 21 jewel ST1901. Anyway, any info is appreciated and if there is already another post/thread on this, please guide my novice self.


Both of he small hands on the subdials have tails.


----------



## nyonya

This watch just crossed my radar in the last couple days and it is absolutely beautiful - the fourth chronograph I've ever really liked (after the Zenith El Primero, Speedmaster Pro and 3017 Strela - good company I'm sure you'd agree!). From what I've read here sounds like the best way to order is either from hked or from Thomas directly. As they carry slightly different versions, I want to make sure I have all the differences down before I pick (looking at the beige, blue hands, 38mm, acrylic crystal version for both):

-Square indices for hked, pointy for Thomas
-Textured subdials for hked, painted for Thomas
-Crown signed with squadron 304 insignia for hked, Seagull logo (?) for Thomas
-304 insignia on dial for hked, red star for Thomas
-Different dial wording (to be honest, really wish hked's had Chinese characters on it as well)
-Slightly different casebacks? Looks like hked's don't have the stars around the perimeter?
-Numerals slightly thicker for hked? Might just be the pictures I've seen
-Opposite subdial hand has the tail?

Would really appreciate if anybody could confirm my list and let me know if I'm missing anything else. Thanks!


----------



## jimbow

Sounds about right. Also Ed's has gold hands rather than blued. Both variants have blued hands for the sub dials and a red sweep second hand for the chronograph.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

I bought a 38 cream from Ed and a 42 reverse Panda from Thomas! Both excellent watches and smooth transactions! We can't really tell you what to buy as you need to buy what you like!

Speaking of chonos, have a look at our Bundeswehr project!

Ita


----------



## nyonya

Ita said:


> I bought a 38 cream from Ed and a 42 reverse Panda from Thomas! Both excellent watches and smooth transactions! We can't really tell you what to buy as you need to buy what you like!
> 
> Speaking of chonos, have a look at our Bundeswehr project!
> 
> Ita


Not really looking for advice - just want to confirm the differences. I'm sure both are great!


----------



## Topi

gak said:


> I have this same version and it actually is still 38mm without crown. I paid around 550$ in a seagull shop. Basically all of them also have same ST1901 movement and only reason they justify higher price is by claiming in the shop it has better movement and is assembled in tianjin watch factory. I have no idea how it can be better when it is also seagull who produces all other ST1901s.
> 
> Some of my thoughts when I bought this https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963...h-dongfeng-seagull-shop-shanghai-2857914.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have the ED1963 (I gave it to my stepdaughter) and now I have the D304. While the ED1963 was superb in finish etc, especially considering the price of the price of the watch when it was the project watch here, the D304 just looks and feels better. The finish looks just that bit better, the buttons feels more snappy and responsive and the movement seems more accurate (difficult to assess without a timegrapher as it does not hack).

For me, the D304 isn't worth the list price of over 1000 USD but I think it's a bargain for the 350 USD as now sold by Seagullwatchstore.com.


----------



## maguirejp

what a great watch and strap combo !


----------



## mgee

Please I wonder if anyone could tell me what is the historical significance of this version ?









Was it just a later production model ?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Topi said:


> I used to have the ED1963 (I gave it to my stepdaughter) and now I have the D304. While the ED1963 was superb in finish etc, especially considering the price of the price of the watch when it was the project watch here, the D304 just looks and feels better. The finish looks just that bit better, the buttons feels more snappy and responsive and the movement seems more accurate (difficult to assess without a timegrapher as it does not hack).
> 
> For me, the D304 isn't worth the list price of over 1000 USD but I think it's a bargain for the 350 USD as now sold by Seagullwatchstore.com.


I always have trouble ordering ANYTHING from a company who's website has a broken "contact" link. :roll:


----------



## Ticonderoga

svorkoetter said:


> My 37mm acrylic version, purchased from Julian Kampmann @ Poljot24.de:


Anyone make one of these in 42mm with a domed sapphire?


----------



## gak

mgee said:


> Please I wonder if anyone could tell me what is the historical significance of this version ?
> 
> View attachment 8124658
> 
> 
> Was it just a later production model ?


First one is old production and 2nd is one of the 55th anniversary limited re-issue of same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgee

gak said:


> First one is old production and 2nd is one of the 55th anniversary limited re-issue of same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I think I wasn't very clear.

What I really meant to ask was what is the historical significance of that particular watch (both the original and its re-issue) compared to the usual 1963 style that is more common.

For example Good stuffs sells the following;







which he describes as;
New Sea-Gull D304 China 1st aviation chronograph vintage watch limited edition

and he also sells this







which he describes as
New Sea-Gull 1963 re-issue China Air Force 1st aviation chronograph watch

So in other words, both the 'D304' and the '1963' are described as 1st aviation chronograph watch

But they are different. That's what I can't understand


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm not certain it's true but Thomas told me the D304 is a homage based on something that should have been referred to as the "1968" (or maybe later year, can't recall) IE it is a later model/design. If I remember correctly, it could have even been the "last PLA pilot's watch" Seagull made. 

iirc what we refer to as the "1963" is based on the first production model Seagull made for the PLA (IE not a prototype design as the project had commeced a few years before 1963).


----------



## Watchfreek

Ticonderoga said:


> Anyone make one of these in 42mm with a domed sapphire?


Thomas has a domed sapphire option for the 38mm, it's actually not too different from the plexus, in appearance. The 42mm is a domed mineral.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Can anyone show ED1963 panda dial?


----------



## hked

A few 38mm acrylic crystal variants. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

mgee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think I wasn't very clear.
> 
> What I really meant to ask was what is the historical significance of that particular watch (both the original and its re-issue) compared to the usual 1963 style that is more common.
> 
> For example Good stuffs sells the following;
> View attachment 8126218
> 
> which he describes as;
> New Sea-Gull D304 China 1st aviation chronograph vintage watch limited edition
> 
> and he also sells this
> View attachment 8126226
> 
> which he describes as
> New Sea-Gull 1963 re-issue China Air Force 1st aviation chronograph watch
> 
> So in other words, both the 'D304' and the '1963' are described as 1st aviation chronograph watch
> 
> But they are different. That's what I can't understand


D304 was the project's name and actual production watches did went through several iterations. They were tool watches and were issued to only PLA pilots, though not many examples are left. If you search D304 and 1963 on this forum, you will get dozens of threads discussing exactly same question. You may also find a post from AlbertaTime about his visit to Seagull factory in Tianjin and a collector museum, showing at least 2 variation of production D304 watches. To summarize it, my understanding is that both Silver and Champagne/Beige dialed versions have historic significance (if I am not wrong, someone also have a black dialed original) and were outcome of the same project D304. Probably project's main focus was to develop ST1901 and rest were secondary objectives. Seagull themeselves have reissued both silver dialed version (limited to 10K in total) and Champagne/Beige dialed version(unknown quantity) as one of their 55 year commemorative re-issues. There is no mention of 1963 on the limited re-issue of silver dialed version so it is recognized by the project name D304. Champagne dialed version does mention the year 1963 on caseback. Champagne dialed 1963 version became more popular probably because of it's asthetics, availability, demand or mix of all these factors.


----------



## Watchfreek

For clarity, the project code name for the PLAAF watches was merely "304" (not to be confused with the D304 watch). Thomas, who was responsible for launching the original Champagne dialed re-issue for Sea-gull, admits that 1963 (used on the mass production models) was not in the actual name of the original watch or it's official reissue LE's nor a reference to the date of production but rather was a random date chosen for the re-issue, that approximated the official date of the production's approval - approval was in late 1962 in fact. I'm sure you have all seen the brief history sheet that some websites have postef (also produced by Thomas for Sea-gull at the time).

The D304, as said is a later design in the series, probably around 1966-1968, and was probably the last design before Sea-gull ceased production of watches for the PLAAF.


----------



## Glen Youngman

I've came across this forum whilst searching out more info about this lovely watch. 

Now I can't decide on the 38mm with the red star logo or the variety from Ed without.......


----------



## Ticonderoga

Glen Youngman said:


> I've came across this forum whilst searching out more info about this lovely watch.
> 
> Now I can't decide on the 38mm with the red star logo or the variety from Ed without.......


I wish Ed would make one with a red star, I really want my star.



Watchfreek said:


> Thomas has a domed sapphire option for the 38mm, it's actually not too different from the plexus, in appearance. The 42mm is a domed mineral.


I see, Thomas and Ed don't make a 42mm sapphire. Ok, then my question is:

_Anyone make one of these in 42mm with a domed sapphire?_


----------



## gak

Glen Youngman said:


> I've came across this forum whilst searching out more info about this lovely watch.
> 
> Now I can't decide on the 38mm with the red star logo or the variety from Ed without.......


That logo for some actually is more attractive option as only the originals and a so called D304 re-issue had that. And it is not just the absence of red star (presence of old seagull logo) but many more subtle differences which makes this version very unique e.g willow shaped second hand, square indices, all of which can also be seen in some of the original models. Plus there is option of several colors. Not trying to influence your decision as you may prefer tear shaped indices etc... Just pointing out these small differences which convinced me to have ED1963 on my wish list until my pocket allows for yet another watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hked

Ticonderoga said:


> I wish Ed would make one with a red star, I really want my star.
> 
> I see, Thomas and Ed don't make a 42mm sapphire. Ok, then my question is:
> 
> _Anyone make one of these in 42mm with a domed sapphire?_


Lol.......

As far as I know neither the 38mm nor 42mm models come with a domed sapphire crystal.

If there is enough interest and people are willing to pay at least US$50 more, I'm sure I can convince Thomas to make some


----------



## Watchfreek

Ed, what do you mean? I had the 38mm domed Sapphire from Thomas. You know that


----------



## hked

In your dreams my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggaaar

Watchfreek said:


> Thomas has a domed sapphire option for the 38mm, it's actually not too different from the plexus, in appearance. The 42mm is a domed mineral.





hked said:


> As far as I know neither the 38mm nor 42mm models come with a domed sapphire crystal.


It's a mystery!



> If there is enough interest and people are willing to pay at least US$50 more, I'm sure I can convince Thomas to make some


It certainly sounds good.

Ed, you've been helping me with enquiries over email (Mike), perhaps it would be better to answer here so we can all learn 

Star logo vs 304 Chinese Airforce Squadron logo - which which was used for the original models issued to the pilots, and when was the other logo first used?
Square markers vs pointed markers - same question "

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Watchfreek

hked said:


> In your dreams my friend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF? My ex-company company is still offering both options in HK for the 38mm from Thomas. AND the difference is USD28, not USD50. Their site is down but seagull1963.com has listed ans offered them both. Why are you confusing these people?........... .my friend ??


----------



## hked

High domed sapphire (similar to acrylic shape) is not available from ANY vendor to my knowledge.

The sapphire crystal models for sale at present have a higher bezel and almost flat crystal.

Acrylic high dome









Higher bezel, flat sapphire crystal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

No body said anything about a HIGH domed Sapphire.... Except "in your dreams".......besides, Thomas' sapphire has a pretty profound nice dome anyway...not quite as nice as on the Steinhart O1V but domed nonetheless, so before you get snarky, read the posts properly.


----------



## Triggaaar

Watchfreek said:


> No body said anything about a HIGH domed Sapphire.... Except "in your dreams".......besides, Thomas' sapphire has a pretty profound nice dome anyway...not quite as nice as on the Steinhart O1V but domed nonetheless, so before you get snarky, read the posts properly.


Easy tiger. Ed was trying to help and he has helped. And he has a point. It looks to me like Ticonderoga wants a sapphire crystal with a dome like the dome on the acrylic version:



Ticonderoga said:


> Anyone make one of these in 42mm with a domed sapphire?


You said that was possible (in the 38mm):


Watchfreek said:


> Thomas has a domed sapphire option for the 38mm, it's actually not too different from the plexus, in appearance.


It's just about how much difference there is. Maybe we need more photos, because you say it's not too different, but it looks quite different from the photos above.


----------



## hked

Watchfreek said:


> No body said anything about a HIGH domed Sapphire.... Except "in your dreams".......besides, Thomas' sapphire has a pretty profound nice dome anyway...not quite as nice as on the Steinhart O1V but domed nonetheless, so before you get snarky, read the posts properly.


I wasn't being intentionally sarcastic Dave and I'm sorry you took it that way. It's not as if we're strangers so I thought you would 'get' my messing around.

So when are you free to give me reading lessons?  Not snarky, Starky or anything else.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Anyone have a photo of a domed 38mm?


----------



## Triggaaar

Ticonderoga said:


> Anyone have a photo of a domed 38mm?


Post #1095 I think. Acrylic domed, or saphire with a raised bezel and slight dome, do give a similar appearance.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Triggaaar said:


> Post #1095 I think. Acrylic domed, or saphire with a raised bezel and slight dome, do give a similar appearance.


I mean a domed sapphire, not a slightly domed sapphire with a chrome turtle neck sweater for a bezel :-d


----------



## hked

Result!!!!!

Guess I don't need those reading lessons after all 

As I said previously I believe no vendor offers the domed (high or otherwise) sapphire you are looking for Ticonderoga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggaaar

Ticonderoga said:


> I mean a domed sapphire, not a slightly domed sapphire with a chrome turtle neck sweater for a bezel :-d


Read the last page, there isn't one, in any size.

But hked has said he'll try and get them made if enough of us want them. I think we do.
1) Triggaaar
2) Ticonderoga


----------



## hked

Triggaaar said:


> It's a mystery!
> 
> It certainly sounds good.
> 
> Ed, you've been helping me with enquiries over email (Mike), perhaps it would be better to answer here so we can all learn
> 
> Star logo vs 304 Chinese Airforce Squadron logo - which which was used for the original models issued to the pilots, and when was the other logo first used?
> Square markers vs pointed markers - same question "
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I'm afraid I don't know the answers Mike. Perhaps some experts could chime in?


----------



## Ticonderoga

I really think that the wider flatter 42mm watch is better looking than the smaller 38mm cousin. And I also think that either watch looks better with a domed crystal. And I like a red star too.

Unfortunately, the 42mm (with red star) only comes in mineral, guess I'll have to wait for now.

If they made a 42 with high domed sapphire I'd buy it now. I might even take a 42mm in high domed acrylic but mineral is just out.


----------



## Triggaaar

hked said:


> I'm afraid I don't know the answers Mike. Perhaps some experts could chime in?


Hopefully 

Please ignore the same question I emailed you


----------



## watchdaddy1

1963 on Lizard





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Aidanm

What a wonderfully informative thread. Heard back from Thomas earlier today. Think I'll be pulling the trigger on a 38mm 1963 very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggaaar

Aidanm said:


> What a wonderfully informative thread. Heard back from Thomas earlier today. Think I'll be pulling the trigger on a 38mm 1963 very soon


Ask him how thick the watch is


----------



## Gary Drainville

watchdaddy1 said:


> 1963 on Lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That is one slick watch you have there! This is the style I ordered from Ed (hopefully arriving today). What is your wrist size - I'm at 7.5inches and used to 40mm watches so I'm hoping it doesn't feel too small.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Gary Drainville said:


> That is one slick watch you have there! This is the style I ordered from Ed (hopefully arriving today). What is your wrist size - I'm at 7.5inches and used to 40mm watches so I'm hoping it doesn't feel too small.


Thank you Gary.
I have the same size wrist and I wear Panerai's it takes some getting use to but give it some love & you will enjoy the size & feel OTW

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Gary Drainville

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you Gary.
> I have the same size wrist and I wear Panerai's it takes some getting use to but give it some love & you will enjoy the size & feel OTW
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks, and of course I will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Triggaaar

Gary Drainville said:


> What is your wrist size - I'm at 7.5inches and used to 40mm watches so I'm hoping it doesn't feel too small.


Just remember, this is a historic watch, it's not supposed to be 40mm. You're getting something true to the original, so while it will be smaller than you're used to, the vintage look suits the watch.

A collection would be a little boring if everything was exactly the same size.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I just got mine panda ED1963. This is fantastic watch better than expected and I really like it. The only issue is they are rattling if I shake them gently. I contacted Ed and he told me that it is normal and it was mentioned before on the WUS. I do not see any loose parts and watch seems to function normally. I am just curious what could possibly produce that noise? I am puzzled.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Triggaaar said:


> Just remember, this is a historic watch, it's not supposed to be 40mm. You're getting something true to the original, so while it will be smaller than you're used to, the vintage look suits the watch.
> 
> A collection would be a little boring if everything was exactly the same size.


You are absolutely right - I love the size of this watch. I can wear my 43mm watch and the next day put on a sub 40mm without it feeling one bit awkward.

Gary


----------



## watchdaddy1

wearing this Beauty for the rest of the day



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## R2rs

Really nice watches! Any feedback on movement accuracy?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

R2rs said:


> Really nice watches! Any feedback on movement accuracy?


It could be accurate. Mine was also rattling but surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Chascomm

I never noticed the rattle until you mentioned it. On mine it is very faint and it can occur the same whether the chrono is running, paused or reset.


----------



## Sam Moraitis

Anyone got any pics of the 38mm acrylic on a 6.5 inch or less wrist?

Also, does anyone know if the version from long island watch is the same as the one that Thomas offers? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Hey Sam, on a 6.5 inch wrist I'm thinking it would fit perfectly - I have a 7.5 and it took a bit to get used to. I'm fairly sure the one that Thomas does is the same as Ed's with the exception of the size of course. And with Thomas the watch would have a higher quality control. I'll PM Thomas' email to you if you'd like to contact him.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sam Moraitis said:


> Anyone got any pics of the 38mm acrylic on a 6.5 inch or less wrist?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the version from long island watch is the same as the one that Thomas offers?
> 
> Thanks.


my wrist is about 6.25" really skinny, the watch looked nice on it.


----------



## Sam Moraitis

[/QUOTE]

my wrist is about 6.25" really skinny, the watch looked nice on it.[/QUOTE]

My wrist is the exact same. Thanks for the piece of mind 
If you could shoot me a pic that would be great but don't worry if you can't


----------



## Chascomm

Sam Moraitis said:


> Anyone got any pics of the 38mm acrylic on a 6.5 inch or less wrist?


All 38mm '63s use the same case so these pics should suffice:


----------



## Sam Moraitis

Wow looks great on your wrist. Thanks for the help


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Guys, just make sure that your watch do not rattle. Mine one did and did it VERY loud. Actually they were sound like they are having a loose bridge inside them. I proceeded with the exchange that was extremely painful procedure. Ed told me that they all rattle and it is a part of the deal from now on. So unless you want a rattle toy on your wrist do not buy them. This rattle is just awful. And apparently Ed does not want to admit the deficiency of his watch. I have to call CC for charge back. Sorry I am very unhappy customer.


----------



## hked

Simply because you returned a used, worn watch (which you promised was unworn) with scratches on all four lugs from a strap change and wanted a full refund including return shipping fees as well.

I'm sure you'll find other online sellers with the same return policies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Just admit it. The watch rattles. Your return policy sucks and your customer care exists if it only pleases you. You should state it from the get go. If something wrong you are on your own. You probably found plenty of people to gamble with your watch quality or return policy. I am not one of them.


----------



## MrDagon007

Return postage is almost never refunded. Hked was also quite transparant - it seems you sent back a watch with scratches and you want not only the watch price back but also the shipping.
Two words:
Grow up.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

You are copy-pasting. No good....


----------



## MrDagon007

Pasting indeed the same comment to your pasted carpet bombing of several threads with the same complaint.


----------



## floydthebarber71

I received my 38mm version today to add to my collection. I've had my eye on this watch for ages! Unfortunately I'm a little shocked as to how small it wears on my wrist (and my wrist is quite small at around 6"), so I hope I will get used to it.

Anyway, I wanted to just post on my experience with ordering. I decided to go with Watchunique, even though there were posts here to suggest Ivo was not someone to be fully trusted anymore. I can say that his communication is utterly horrendous, I asked him a couple of questions before purchasing, and none were answered. Granted, I found my answers after some searching around, but I can't imagine what it would be like to deal with if the watch was problematic.

Shipping and turnover time was very quick, with all that being said, and I got my watch in a week. The quality looks good, everything seems to function correctly (no weird skipping chrono hand etc), but there is a tiny speck of dust on the dial which is unfortunate. You can't really notice it unless you are looking very closely: ie macro shots  There is no way I'm going to bother returning the watch etc for something like that, knowing he is difficult (impossible?) to get hold of.

He was one of the cheapest options I found, though, with the little dial details I was looking for compared to alternatives.

The main thing is now getting used to the size! I have a 38mm watch already, which looks bigger and beefier than this. I'm hoping to choose a suitable strap once I figure out a good match...

Sorry for the poor quality phone shots, I'm sure you all know what it looks like already


----------



## NyCSnEaK

My 1963 - hked reissue came in today and hasn't left my wrist after being wound. Got mine with the sapphire crystal and display back. Very impressed so far with the quality. The strap is average imo. I'll keep it as is till it wears out. The 1963 reminds me of my Tutima 1941, which is my go to watch. Feels similar in size and comfort. Has a spring so, cannot be over wound.

Placed my order Monday night and post office attempted delivery yesterday. Cannot believe how fast it arrived from Hong Kong. Ed's communication and professionalism has been excellent prior to sale and continues even now. I was debating over this or the FKJB 1963. The design, sapphire crystal, and display back won me over. I'll update this thread as it gets more wrist time.


----------



## mag8

This was the result of a m2m sale. The originale owner must have bought it from Ivo as we are all dutch.

It's surprisingly gorgeous. The pics dont do it any justice

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hurkoj

floydthebarber71 said:


> I received my 38mm version today to add to my collection. I've had my eye on this watch for ages! Unfortunately I'm a little shocked as to how small it wears on my wrist (and my wrist is quite small at around 6"), so I hope I will get used to it.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to just post on my experience with ordering. I decided to go with Watchunique, even though there were posts here to suggest Ivo was not someone to be fully trusted anymore. I can say that his communication is utterly horrendous, I asked him a couple of questions before purchasing, and none were answered. Granted, I found my answers after some searching around, but I can't imagine what it would be like to deal with if the watch was problematic.
> 
> Shipping and turnover time was very quick, with all that being said, and I got my watch in a week. The quality looks good, everything seems to function correctly (no weird skipping chrono hand etc), but there is a tiny speck of dust on the dial which is unfortunate. You can't really notice it unless you are looking very closely: ie macro shots  There is no way I'm going to bother returning the watch etc for something like that, knowing he is difficult (impossible?) to get hold of.
> 
> He was one of the cheapest options I found, though, with the little dial details I was looking for compared to alternatives.
> 
> The main thing is now getting used to the size! I have a 38mm watch already, which looks bigger and beefier than this. I'm hoping to choose a suitable strap once I figure out a good match...
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality phone shots, I'm sure you all know what it looks like already
> 
> View attachment 8715730


Try it with a bund strap. I have a couple of vintage watches and that's my trick to increase size.

Even with this 38mm I'm in love with my 1963


----------



## Gary Drainville

Have this ed1963 on its way from Ed (picture is from Ed) - I already have the champagne dial so I'm looking for to the different look of the black dial.


----------



## lvl40cleric

I really like the look of this watch but this thread is terribly confusing. How does one contact 'Thomas'? What are his prices for the 38mm w acrylic?


----------



## Bradjhomes

lvl40cleric said:


> I really like the look of this watch but this thread is terribly confusing. How does one contact 'Thomas'? What are his prices for the 38mm w acrylic?


Go through hked (WUS user by that name).


----------



## Gary Drainville

Exactly what Brad stated. Also, Ed (hked) only carries the 38mm version and Thomas the larger one. The benefit of going through Ed is that he will thoroughly inspect the watch prior to sending it to you as well as there is a one on one communication that I don't find when dealing with an online store. Ed will send you pics of all the variations of colours, etc., and discuss the options with you. 

Gary


----------



## Brettg

lvl40cleric said:


> I really like the look of this watch but this thread is terribly confusing. How does one contact 'Thomas'? What are his prices for the 38mm w acrylic?


You're correct that sourcing a 1963 reissue is confusing as there are several variants and quite a few suppliers of varying quality. In an attempt to clarify, I offer the results of my research, which showed that HKED or Thomas are two of the most reputable suppliers of these watches. There is much evidence on the net indicating that Ed takes great care to deliver reliable, well adjusted watches. He supplies a version that is very true to the original Chinese Air Force model with square indices for the odd numbers and a circular air force insignia, very similar to the original. He offers different hand sets and dial colours in acrylic and sapphire. I contacted him recently (two weeks ago) and inquired about the model with the star on the dial. He replied promptly and courteously with prices and shipping cost estimates, but referred me to Thomas, who supplies similar watches, but with the elongated indices for the odd numbers and either the gold or red star. Thomas also offers several options, including acrylic or sapphire crystals. Thomas also responded quickly to e-mails with English that was charming in its courtesy. I am a little embarrassed to say that in the middle of my negotiations an as new 38mm red star, sapphire crystal model popped up on f29, so I bought it. This was a complete coincidence and a stroke of luck, because I was going to buy exactly that model from Thomas. Both Ed and Thomas quoted competitive and very similar prices and it is clear that they share a cordial business relationship. I don't think it would be right for me to publish those prices here, as there may be circumstances that affect the price that I don't understand, but I will say that I was pleasantly surprised. You can contact Ed via PM on these forums or at his e-mail address, [email protected]. Thomas can be contacted at [email protected]. Buy one. The pictures do not do them justice, they are beautiful watches. Mine runs +3 seconds a day and the chrongraph functions operate and reset perfectly. I hope this post helps. Good luck!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Opted for the acrylic this time rather than sapphire, I'm thinking I like the look of the acrylic.


----------



## fordy964

Just for fun


----------



## Qidamin

I've just ordered my ED1963 cream dial, waiting for it now, Ed has made another victim


----------



## Qidamin

Got it, delivery was so fast (it helps to live in China!)









I've found the watch really small in its box (and I already have a Beihai that is 38mm also), but once on the wrist...magic! Thank you very much Ed, by the way! The watch is really great.


----------



## watchcrazy007

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Good day everyone,

After going through all these posts. Now I'm really confused which is the accurate dial of the 1963. I hope someone can enlighten me on this. Its been on my radar for a very long tome already but don't know which is which after seeing all the different dials, although each looks great. Please I need help. Is it with the red star?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Qidamin

The ED versions (cream and black dials) are the most accurate, almost identical to one of the different original prototypes. Also the 1963 with the star (red, but it seems that it should be empty to be perfectly accurate) are also quite accurate to another original model with slight differences. These are 38mm with acrylic glass. A Fine-Tooth Comb: Watches: Affordable Vintage Appeal - The Seagull 1963


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Qidamin said:


> The ED versions (cream and black dials) are the most accurate, almost identical to one of the different original prototypes. Also the 1963 with the star (red, but it seems that it should be empty to be perfectly accurate) are also quite accurate to another original model with slight differences. These are 38mm with acrylic glass. A Fine-Tooth Comb: Watches: Affordable Vintage Appeal - The Seagull 1963


Thank you very much for the answers sir Qidamin.

So the Chinese air force used the one with square indices? The one on the left? While the one on the right is from a prototype which didn't go through regular production and wasn't being used by the Chinese air force? Did I understand it right?


----------



## Qidamin

Well, I will let some experts tell you about that, I don't really know. I have seen that around 1400 of the square indices models have been produced, I don't know for the other one with the star. I do think the latter is the most official one.


----------



## Qidamin

on the way back home...


----------



## smuggled_sheep

^^Beautiful watch sir Qidamin. That's what I'm exactly eyeing for. The sunken sub dials is the reason why I prefer this model over the other beige/cream 1963. Are all of this ED1963 have sunken subdials? I've read from a review that there are flat subdials which I'm not sure if it means flat/no sunken dials or flat/no circular grains. Now I'm convinced that I want this one.


----------



## samanderson

smuggled_sheep said:


> ^^Beautiful watch sir Qidamin. That's what I'm exactly eyeing for. The sunken sub dials is the reason why I prefer this model over the other beige/cream 1963.


I agree that the sunken do look great. But, for me, the overall aesthetics on my cream 1963 work better. The blue hands are what really make this watch, and I don't think the tail on the chrono hand on the above model works as well.

Too bad you can't get the cream 1963 with the sunken subs.


----------



## KJRye

Trying out one of the suede straps from Cheapestnatostraps. Really liking the combo, does a great job of playing up the vintage vibe.


----------



## Proco2020

Just ordered three suade straps, I hope they are as good as they look.


----------



## saki302

The full black dial looks awesome on these watches. Looks like it's worth 2X the price, IMO.

I'm warming up to the brown suede strap above too- how does it hold up to dirt and wear?

-Dave


----------



## saki302

(double post)


----------



## Nostalgic

Hello,

I'm purchasing the 38mm and 42mm versions with the cream dial. I am wanting the very tall dome like the original. A few questions:

1. I ordered the 38mm from the watchunique website and it is described as having the original acrylic with dome. Will this be the high dome like the original?
2. I've talked with Thomas about the 42mm red star version. He said it has a double domed mineral crystal. Will this be a high dome as well or more like some of the flatter crystals I have seen recently?
3. Do they make acrylic or even sapphire high domes for the 42mm version and if so where can I purchase? I just want to avoid getting the flatter or smaller domed crystal. 

Thanks!


----------



## Qidamin

If I am not wong all acrylic versions will be high dome, as you call it, so the one from watch unique will be as well. Sapphire versions have flat glass and there is not acrylic for 42mm.


----------



## KJRye

saki302 said:


> The full black dial looks awesome on these watches. Looks like it's worth 2X the price, IMO.
> 
> I'm warming up to the brown suede strap above too- how does it hold up to dirt and wear?
> 
> -Dave


This was only the first time I'd worn the suede strap, so I can't really comment on the durability. I'm sure it won't be quite as durable as some leather straps, but for the price it really wasn't one of my main concerns. Especially considering this watch doesn't get worn everyday.


----------



## watchdaddy1

KJRye said:


> Trying out one of the suede straps from Cheapestnatostraps. Really liking the combo, does a great job of playing up the vintage vibe.
> 
> View attachment 9162258
> 
> 
> View attachment 9162266


 Great combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## md324

Just ordered an Acrylic version, we'll see....


----------



## Adrian Jones

I have just received my watch from Ed Sapphire Crystal, cream dial. It looks. superb and the transaction was a very pleasant experience. Great communication by email and received within five days to the. UK. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qidamin

with friends


----------



## cuthbert

Ouch! Very long thread to read...please allow me to ask some questions that were probably already been answered.

I am interested in the 38mm Seagulls, the first question is of course:

1) Who makes them at the moment? I understand Thomas has started his own business and has them built in his plant, my understanding is also that Seagull is building directly just the D304, anybody else makes them? I mean, does Thomas supply Watchunique and Poljot24? 

2) My understanding is that "the" 1963 is indeed inspired by a prototype, while the production models had the Seagull logo and they were a little more conventional looking. Is Thomas the only maker for this variants? 

3)Regarding those, are they available with plexi and sapphire crystal? And with solid or glass caseback?

4) Is the solid caseback thinner than the glass one? Being a small watch I wouldn't like to have it too thick, and I personally don't like much the decoration of the ST19.

5)Is the sapphire crystal domed?

6) Finally the D304, I don't see much on this watch as perhaps the dauphine hands are not everybody's taste, but it appears it's a solidly built watch, any review?

Thanks for the attention!


----------



## anzac1957

Ordered my ED1963.. can't wait to see on my wrist..


----------



## Gary Drainville

anzac1957 said:


> Ordered my ED1963.. can't wait to see on my wrist..


Which dial did you order?


----------



## anzac1957

Gary Drainville said:


> Which dial did you order?


Patience..... Will post when arrives..


----------



## zetaplus93

Qidamin said:


> View attachment 9384202
> 
> 
> with friends


That's a nice strap on the 1963!

Could you point me to where you got it?


----------



## Topi

cuthbert said:


> Ouch! Very long thread to read...please allow me to ask some questions that were probably already been answered.
> 
> 6) Finally the D304, I don't see much on this watch as perhaps the dauphine hands are not everybody's taste, but it appears it's a solidly built watch, any review?
> 
> Thanks for the attention!


I have owned the ED1963 (first edition, I think) and now own the D304. While the ED1963 is a very well made watch the D304 goes a few steps better. It just feels that bit snappier - pushers etc - and it runs just that bit more accurate straight from the box. The finish is also top notch. No, I still don't think the D304 worth the original price but now you sometimes see them for a price that's very good. I often wear my D304 as a dress chrono (OK, I do know it's a bit of a contradiction of terms) due to its small size and clean design.


----------



## Qidamin

zetaplus93 said:


> That's a nice strap on the 1963!
> 
> Could you point me to where you got it?


Bought it on taobao


----------



## joeytjchen

I'm glad to have picked up the cream ED1963 from Ed himself while I was in HK. It's actually a gift for my fiancée but I'm sure I'm going to be “borrowing“ it for quite a bit. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave

anzac1957 said:


> Ordered my ED1963.. can't wait to see on my wrist..


This may sound like a newb question, but how do you place an order? Just contact him via PM?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Disneydave said:


> This may sound like a newb question, but how do you place an order? Just contact him via PM?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Email [email protected]


----------



## Disneydave

taike said:


> Email [email protected]


Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover

It's a nice watch, well made. I have the black dial with golden chapter ring, an in house modification.


----------



## studiompd

Parnis Lover said:


> It's a nice watch, well made. I have the black dial with golden chapter ring, an in house modification.


Can you post a pic? Would love to see your work.


----------



## anzac1957

Had to wait for a short while as Ed had an order to come from factory.. But well worth it.. Speed of delivery from Hong Kong to New Zealand was amazing..



What a beautiful watch..



Cheers


----------



## Gary Drainville

anzac1957 said:


> Had to wait for a short while as Ed had an order to come from factory.. But well worth it.. Speed of delivery from Hong Kong to New Zealand was amazing..
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful watch..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nice choice of dial - mine says hello! I also have the black dial, very nice as well.


----------



## tanksndudes

Question for those in the know: I'm interested in buying one of these Seagull 1963 chronos. Every iteration I've seen is lovely, though I think my preference would be for the cream dial, either with the red star or the original logo. I do see these for sale secondhand in the usual places, though prices seem to be higher than what I could pay for a new one delivered to the U.S. from Watch Unique, with a warranty and two different case backs. Am I missing something? Are the copies from Watch Unique somehow "lesser"? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## studiompd

tanksndudes said:


> Question for those in the know: I'm interested in buying one of these Seagull 1963 chronos. Every iteration I've seen is lovely, though I think my preference would be for the cream dial, either with the red star or the original logo. I do see these for sale secondhand in the usual places, though prices seem to be higher than what I could pay for a new one delivered to the U.S. from Watch Unique, with a warranty and two different case backs. Am I missing something? Are the copies from Watch Unique somehow "lesser"? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


If you haven't read this blog/interview, it goes over several of the different version with user experiences of each: 
*Guest Bum Group Review: SeaGull 1963 Reissue*


----------



## tanksndudes

studiompd said:


> If you haven't read this blog/interview, it goes over several of the different version with user experiences of each:
> *Guest Bum Group Review: SeaGull 1963 Reissue*


I did read that, thanks! I should clarify. I guess my real question is about pricing of the cream dial/red star version on the used market (sometimes head only) vs. ready availability, brand new, for less online. It seems those "pre-watched" pieces sell, too, so something about that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## AlbertaTime

tanksndudes said:


> I did read that, thanks! I should clarify. I guess my real question is about pricing of the cream dial/red star version on the used market (sometimes head only) vs. ready availability, brand new, for less online. It seems those "pre-watched" pieces sell, too, so something about that doesn't make sense to me.


Are you finding 2nd hand pieces selling for more than retail?


----------



## d4nimal

I don't think there's any sort of weird conspiracy why used ones are selling for more than new aside from people not doing their research.


----------



## tanksndudes

d4nimal said:


> I don't think there's any sort of weird conspiracy why used ones are selling for more than new aside from people not doing their research.


I've been thinking about it more and agree. Sellers perhaps aren't aware of current retail prices and are likely only trying to recoup a good chunk of what they themselves paid, and buyers just might not know where to look for competitive pricing.



AlbertaTime said:


> Are you finding 2nd hand pieces selling for more than retail?


In many instances I have seen them over the last couple weeks, yes. (Enough to make me notice, anyway.)


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## saki302

My black dial from Ed is running fantastic- like +/- 1 to 2 seconds a day. Better than some of my high end watches 

I suspect some of the markup is from the 'gotta have it NOW' crowd- no 1-2 week wait from China / HK.

-Dave


----------



## studiompd

If anyone has a Thomas 38mm acrylic version that needs a new home please let me know!


----------



## fetasigma

I need to get one of these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qidamin

I don't know if it has been said before, but wandering on Taobao I have found an ad for a second hand 1963 that is said to be a limited edition. It looks really close to the original one, with the empty star, the hand with the tail on the right subdial and the chinese characters on two lines. There should have been 208 watches released, according to the seller.


----------



## studiompd

Qidamin said:


> I don't know if it has been said before, but wandering on Taobao I have found an ad for a second hand 1963 that is said to be a limited edition. It looks really close to the original one, with the empty star, the hand with the tail on the right subdial and the chinese characters on two lines. There should have been 208 watches released, according to the seller.


Link?


----------



## Qidamin

https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=536362275421&spm=a230r.1.14.30.WaMrJL&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail


----------



## CMTFR

Here is mine:


----------



## studiompd

CMTFR said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 9681090
> 
> 
> View attachment 9681098


 Such a looker! Thomas version?


----------



## CMTFR

studiompd said:


> Such a looker! Thomas version?


Thank you very much. I bought the watch from Julian Kampmann (Poljot24).


----------



## Disneydave

saki302 said:


> My black dial from Ed is running fantastic- like +/- 1 to 2 seconds a day. Better than some of my high end watches
> 
> I suspect some of the markup is from the 'gotta have it NOW' crowd- no 1-2 week wait from China / HK.
> 
> -Dave


Just in that vein, for anyone who can't wait and is considering paying more, I got one from Thomas in under a week (shipping to US). It arrived safe and sound. I don't think it would arrive much quicker even over domestic shipping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

CMTFR said:


> Thank you very much. I bought the watch from Julian Kampmann (Poljot24).


Thanks! I'll pay his site a visit


----------



## studiompd

Disneydave said:


> Just in that vein, for anyone who can't wait and is considering paying more, I got one from Thomas in under a week (shipping to US). It arrived safe and sound. I don't think it would arrive much quicker even over domestic shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Very nice! Which version did you get? Any pics? If you got the 38mm, cream dial, exhibition caseback, acrylic, I will be very jealous.


----------



## Disneydave

studiompd said:


> Very nice! Which version did you get? Any pics? If you got the 38mm, cream dial, exhibition caseback, acrylic, I will be very jealous.


42mm, but yup to everything else.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Disneydave said:


> 42mm, but yup to everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Very cool, nice as jealous since its 42mm, but still awesome!

@CMFTR: Poljot seems to have gotten a bunch of Thomas edition 1963s, that's his signed crown, no?


----------



## CMTFR

studiompd said:


> @CMFTR: Poljot seems to have gotten a bunch of Thomas edition 1963s, that's his signed crown, no?


Probably yes. Sorry, but my knowledge on this watch is not great. The reason I chose Poljot24 is because I live in the EU and buying from Germany seemed a better option at the time. However, I only heard good things from Ed/Thomas. Julian Kampmann also seemed like a very nice guy.


----------



## Mondy

Has anyone both 38mm watches, version from watch unique and one from poljot24? I bought white (panda) version from Julian Kampmann, and regular from watch unique. You cant really compare them directly as white one is 42mm, and other 38. But i noticed that the white one has finished housing to a higher standard, while the 38 from wu has more industrial polishing look to it. I wonder is the same difference for the 38 version from poljot24?
Unfortunatelly the watch from watchunique was not running smooth, so i had to send it back for replacement. They rufuse to answer my emails so we will se how it will play out.
Also i have 19,5 cm wrist and i was happy to find the smaller version wears just fine on my wrist (doesnt look to small)


----------



## szabgergely

This is my HKED1963! Works perfectly and it's stunning! Thank you Ed & Thomas!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Beautiful watch szabgergely! Nice strap too!


----------



## studiompd

szabgergely said:


> This is my HKED1963! Works perfectly and it's stunning! Thank you Ed & Thomas!
> 
> View attachment 9795594


 Is that rehaut gold or a reflection from somewhere?


----------



## szabgergely

Gary Drainville said:


> Beautiful watch szabgergely! Nice strap too!


Thank you!


----------



## szabgergely

studiompd said:


> Is that rehaut gold or a reflection from somewhere?


It's just the reflection from the numerals


----------



## studiompd

szabgergely said:


> It's just the reflection from the numerals


 That;s what I was thinking, but they are spread out evenly around the rehaut. Looks cool whether you intended or njot


----------



## KJRye

studiompd said:


> That;s what I was thinking, but they are spread out evenly around the rehaut. Looks cool whether you intended or not


I believe the rehaut is in fact gold, at least it is on my HKED black dial.


----------



## Parnis Lover

studiompd said:


> Is that rehaut gold or a reflection from somewhere?


I have the same watch with the rehaut in gold,I asked the seller if this combination was available and he told me yes. Standard watch comes with a silver colour reahult.


----------



## studiompd

Parnis Lover said:


> I have the same watch with the rehaut in gold,I asked the seller if this combination was available and he told me yes. Standard watch comes with a silver colour reahult.


 Good to know. BTW, are yuou having a spacebar issue also?


----------



## Parnis Lover

studiompd said:


> Good to know. BTW, are yuou having a spacebar issue also?


Yes,Ihadtoshiftmanuallyallthewordseditingmymessage.ThisishowmypostwouldlikeifIdidnotsuchthing.


----------



## studiompd

Parnis Lover said:


> Yes,Ihadtoshiftmanuallyallthewordseditingmymessage.ThisishowmypostwouldlikeifIdidnotsuchthing.


 I'm having hte same issue only in WUS. If I reply inline with whatever I quoted spacebar works. However, if I go to a new line spacebar does not. I think someone else is having the same issue. I'm on a macbook pro OSX 10.11, you? mobile is fine. glad its not just me lol


----------



## Qidamin

Mine this morning.


----------



## CanopyPilot

waiting for my 1963s - send out by polyot24 yesterday.


----------



## crumbsnatcher

The top pusher on my 1963 Chrono from Thomas came off today. Watch still works and the pusher comes out freely and can be pushed back into the case. Can this be fixed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceanag

crumbsnatcher said:


> The top pusher on my 1937 Chrono from Thomas came off today. Watch still works and the pusher comes out freely and can be pushed back into the case. Can this be fixed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this 1937 Chrono you talk about ?


----------



## crumbsnatcher

ceanag said:


> What is this 1937 Chrono you talk about ?


My bad...meant to say 1963. Corrected my post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceanag

Possibly just needs a little 10 cent "c" clip on the bottom .. but it's a fiddly job ..you'll need steady hands and good eyesight.


----------



## anzac1957

@crumbsnatcher

Get it checked as the little clip will be inside and could get into the movement..


----------



## coiol

I was looking into picking up one of the 38mm acrylic 1963 reissues with the star logo a year ago when I was living in China, and it seemed like ordering directly from Thomas(?) in HK was the way to go. I'm now based in the US - what's the best site/person to order from?


----------



## lmmo

coiol said:


> I was looking into picking up one of the 38mm acrylic 1963 reissues with the star logo a year ago when I was living in China, and it seemed like ordering directly from Thomas(?) in HK was the way to go. I'm now based in the US - what's the best site/person to order from?


Where do you find Thomas?


----------



## Gary Drainville

lmmo said:


> Where do you find Thomas?


Ed could probably help you out if you sent him an email. [email protected]


----------



## pjd

Hi,
I have been looking at these for some time.
But, even after reading this thread, I am very confused.
Who makes these watches? It seems like, depending on where you buy the manufacturer is different. So, if I were to want to buy an official original, where should I go?

Thank you.
Phil.


----------



## Proco2020

I ordered a 38mm 1963 from WatchUnique today. Now looking for a strap to replace the nato it comes on.


----------



## guami007

Gary Drainville said:


> Ed could probably help you out if you sent him an email. [email protected]


Is there a website or is it just via email?


----------



## hked

guami007 said:


> Is there a website or is it just via email?


No website I'm afraid. You are welcome to contact me by email for photos and pricing of available models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

guami007 said:


> Is there a website or is it just via email?


I have purchased two watches with Ed with Ed sending pictures, etc., via email. Worked very well, I'm happy!


----------



## joeytjchen

Ed is an amazing guy to communicate with about your purchases. You won't regret getting the ED1963s! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

Proco2020 said:


> I ordered a 38mm 1963 from WatchUnique today. Now looking for a strap to replace the nato it comes on.


Watch has arrived but unfortunately lost it........to my wife. She loves it and wants it.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Proco2020 said:


> Watch has arrived but unfortunately lost it........to my wife. She loves it and wants it.


There's only one solution then . . . you must purchase another!


----------



## Proco2020

Or wait for her to get bored of it.......


----------



## zetaplus93

Proco2020 said:


> Watch has arrived but unfortunately lost it........to my wife. She loves it and wants it.


Here's the opportunity to get the black dial from Ed. You can still occasionally "borrow" the silver dial from her too


----------



## anzac1957

Now on my handmade leather strap..







Cheers


----------



## CanopyPilot

Here is my eyecandy. Delivered couple weeks ago from Poljot24.de









Thanks, Julian!


----------



## hyperchord24

I emailed Ed about a 42 mm and he said email Thomas for those. I did and heard nothing back. I'd hate to settle for the choices that longislandwatch.


----------



## CanopyPilot

hyperchord24 said:


> I emailed Ed about a 42 mm and he said email Thomas for those. I did and heard nothing back. I'd hate to settle for the choices that longislandwatch.


poljot24.de - 38mm and 42mm directly from Thomas and price is very sweet.


----------



## Ita

Wearing my reverse panda today. Purchased from Thomas a year or to ago. It's one of my favourites...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## chase015

Anyone know if Thomas has a way to fix broken 1963s?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Pet

Have got me a christmas present with a custom ED1963; really like this configuration. What do you think?


----------



## schweitzer.phil

J_Pet said:


> Have got me a christmas present with a custom ED1963; really like this configuration. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 10301434
> View attachment 10301442


Hot damn that is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020

J_Pet said:


> Have got me a christmas present with a custom ED1963; really like this configuration. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 10301434
> View attachment 10301442


Is it available as a 38mm?


----------



## Danfried

Proco2020 said:


> Is it available as a 38mm?


I should let J_Pet confirm this, but I think his custom version _is_ 38mm. The curved, longer lugs, and the fact the minute hand seem long enough to reach the outer chapter ring suggests that his version is, in fact, a 38mm case size.

And yes, I also think it is stunning!


----------



## hked

Danfried said:


> I should let J_Pet confirm this, but I think his custom version _is_ 38mm. The curved, longer lugs, and the fact the minute hand seem long enough to reach the outer chapter ring suggests that his version is, in fact, a 38mm case size.
> 
> And yes, I also think it is stunning!


Correct on all counts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Pet

Yes like Ed already confirmed it is the 38mm version with domed crystal. I have quite a small wrist so I really like this size; it's robably the best size of watch for me. 

Glad you like it as much as I do. For me it actually wasn't important to have a watch that is as close to the original as possible. After all it is a new built watch.

So I tried out a lot of different configurations (in photoshop; I'm a graphic designer) in the realm of the different parts they have. As you may have seen I even went for both sub-hands without tail for a more balanced modern bauhaus-like look and choose the golden outer ring (normally on the cream dial version) to work with the smaller golden subdials. The brown leather strap works really well with the gold IMO and make the watch a bit more interesting. And I have to say; the watch strap is quite impressive for this price and I may even keep it on the watch (I'm normally used to "Hirsch" straps for comparision ;-) 

So again I'm more than happy how the watch came out (thanks Ed for handling all my special requests). For this price you get a really nice looking vintage chronographe. 

A little anecdote: A friend of mine (who works with watches) was quite shocked when I told him the price of this little gem. He said he thought it was in the same league as his Breitling he was wearing...


----------



## bjkadron

First day wearing my Seagull 1963 Chronograph. This is the 42mm one on my 7.5" wrist. got a really good deal on a black Friday sale. I wish the Panda one had been on sale, but I like this a lot too....


----------



## khadn

I´ve been reading the forums for a few years now but never posted as I always go back to the Spanish forums and ask there however since I got a Seagull from Ed and I got all the info from here I´ve decided to post my choice and this to be my first post plus Ed deserves it :-!.

Just some background before the pics: I've been recently in Hong Kong and I contacted Ed to have a look to his watches and make a choice. I´ve always liked the panda dial but not the gold hands and white chrono hand so I asked Ed about the possibility of kind of franken a Seagull, this is panda dial + blue hands + red chrono hand. Before ordering I did some photoshops just in case I didn´t like it - too many colours maybe? - but finally I order it and after two weeks I got my very unique one-off - for now at least - Seagull 1963 :-d






























I´d like to thank Ed for his kindness and readyness to meet and show me the watches or answering any doubt. Nice guy definately.
Any pictures request is welcome.

regards,


----------



## hked

You're welcome Marc and thank you for your kind words and great photos.

Your one-of-a-kind watch is pretty nice .

Both watches shown above were custom ordered and I'm glad you guys have exacting standards and taste 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## ADCReich

Just sent my payment over to Ed for one! Amazing customer service and immediate responses... and even more amazing considering the time in HK right now. I'll post pics once it arrives!


----------



## haejuk

I just ordered a 38mm acrylic red star logo from Thomas a couple days ago. Waiting for it to come in now. I am thinking I will also need one of Ed's in the future, but decided to also get one of the upcoming sapphire Bunds from him before I get another 1963. 

Also will need the panda 42mm. Sounds like I will also need two jobs to fuel my new chronograph addiction.


----------



## tuanbo91

I'm new to this topic and how can I contact Thomas? I'm planning to go to Taiwan and have friends in Beijing, any chance to buy from Taiwan or Beijing?

Thank you so much!


----------



## taike

tuanbo91 said:


> I'm new to this topic and how can I contact Thomas? I'm planning to go to Taiwan and have friends in Beijing, any chance to buy from Taiwan or Beijing?
> 
> Thank you so much!


[email protected]
He is based in Hong Kong


----------



## saki302

I have two Eds, I met him in person last month in Hong Kong when I was over visiting my grandfather.
Great guy to talk to, and he treated me to a cup of coffee 

My black dial wears a Di Modell Rallye strap, the classic wears a cheap $10 Chinese made weathered leather band off ebay- but I've bought a couple of these, and they actually look pretty nice in person and on the wrist.

The black dial one keeps incredible time for an inexpensive watch- +2 seconds/day. I haven't tried to measure the new one yet. Seems good though 




I compared my first to a Watchunique model- one thing I noticed is the Ed models are *much* quieter. I told Ed this, so he showed me an acrylic watch in case the sapphire was dampening the sound. Nope- the acrylic he sells is also far quieter than the WU version. Not to mention the WU was losing like 5-10 minutes per day. I chased the adjuster until it got within about 30 seconds- and that's the best I could do.


----------



## saki302

Also, the solid case back adds weight, and feels more substantial/expensive, while the clear back is nicer to look at. Nice to have one of each


----------



## spgary

Contacted HKed last month for this beautiful chronograph. I got it 2 weeks ago. Excellent customer service.


----------



## briandb

Why is this particular watch so popular?


----------



## ADCReich

Got mine on Friday, but I was in Chicago for the weekend. Here it is! Absolutely love it. Perfect size and looks and feels much more expensive than what it is.


----------



## svorkoetter

briandb said:


> Why is this particular watch so popular?


Because it's a nice looking watch, well made, and ridiculously inexpensive for a mechanical chrono. Personally, I'm not a fan of the HKed version (square indices) though, and prefer this one (directly from Sea-Gull?):


----------



## KJRye

I personally love the HKED version with the square indices, but you really can't go wrong with any version!


----------



## ADCReich

Just an update on my previous post. Absolutely love my HKED1963. Maybe I got lucky with the movement a bit, but it's extremely accurate and hasn't missed a beat all week. It's quite loud, but I think it adds to the charm. Looks like it's about +/- 2 seconds per day. Also, the size is perfect. I know it's all about personal preference (I prefer my watches on the smaller side), but I have fairly large wrists and it fits very well. Anyone who is on the fence about grabbing one of these, no matter the version, I HIGHLY recommend them. 

They look great. They feel great. They wear great. The value is great. They're great!


----------



## hotsauz

So I thought I'd ask in this master thread: my watchunique 1963 has this rattling noise/part loosing noise inside whenever I gently shake the watch from side to side, or up and down (dial face up), But the watch runs fine. Any ideas? Do yours do that?

Just to add: I did open up the watch and nothing is loose on the "surface" part of the movement as I tried to tighten up all the screws.


----------



## Proco2020

No. Lovely loud tick but no rattle.

Now I've rescued it from my wife I love it and started buying Nay's for it and contemplating a rally strap if I can find one.


----------



## hotsauz

Proco2020 said:


> No. Lovely loud tick but no rattle.
> 
> Now I've rescued it from my wife I love it and started buying Nay's for it and contemplating a rally strap if I can find one.


Thanks; I guess it's going back.


----------



## crumbsnatcher

ceanag said:


> Possibly just needs a little 10 cent "c" clip on the bottom .. but it's a fiddly job ..you'll need steady hands and good eyesight.


@anzac1957 @ceanag

Thanks for the tip. I reached out to Thomas and was told to ship the watch back to HK for him to repair. However, I didn't want to spend another $20-30 to send back a $200 watch so I found a local watch repair shop. Finally got around to taking the watch In for a check up. The watch repair technician opened up the watch and informed me it was in fact a missing clip that holds the chrono pusher. He couldn't see the clip in the movement, so he flipped the watch on his work table and lightly tapped the back of the case on the tabletop. After a couple taps in the tabletop, the clip falls out from inside the movement. The clip was made of a real flimsy material so it was pretty bent out of shape. The technician was able to bend the clip back into shape as best he could and reattach the chrono pusher. Chrono pusher is operational again. Just glad I was able find someone locally who was able to fix the watch.

Here she is alongside my newly acquired Omega FOIS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey266

Pay the extra! The beauty is in the visibility of the movement. Do not cut costs when it comes to such a special feature!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

Does anyone (or Mr. Ed himself) have a picture of an HKED 1963 Panda with blue hands? I think it could look quite good.


----------



## hked

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Does anyone (or Mr. Ed himself) have a picture of an HKED 1963 Panda with blue hands? I think it could look quite good.


Funny you should ask as only one has been built to my knowledge. Here are photos posted by khadn on the previous page.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

hked said:


> Funny you should ask as only one has been built to my knowledge. Here are photos posted by khadn on the previous page.


I was right, it is good looking! Very interesting...

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## homerj109

Can anyone tell me how fast the express mail option is for an HKED 1963 watch? Is it worth it over the standard shipping?


----------



## hked

homerj109 said:


> Can anyone tell me how fast the express mail option is for an HKED 1963 watch? Is it worth it over the standard shipping?


EMS shipping usually takes 3-5 days to the U.S., not including time spent in customs. Airmail can take anything from 1-4 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

homerj109 said:


> Can anyone tell me how fast the express mail option is for an HKED 1963 watch? Is it worth it over the standard shipping?


Such a 1st World problem Homer. Do you want it fast and pay more or wait a week or two and pay less? This is totally your call coz we don't know what you want...

LOL

Ita


----------



## Gary Drainville

homerj109 said:


> Can anyone tell me how fast the express mail option is for an HKED 1963 watch? Is it worth it over the standard shipping?


I have gone with the Express option for both of my watches from Ed and they both arrived to me in Canada in 3 days. Also, using Express for any of my purchases from Hong Kong I've never paid customs for some reason. I would say it is worth it.


----------



## homerj109

LOLZ Talk me about "1st World Problems" on a watch forum.. I am actually deployed to the sandbox so things I order have to make it to the states then to my APO AE address which is why I ask. Thanks to everyone else who responded with constructive replies that will help me shape my order.



Ita said:


> Such a 1st World problem Homer. Do you want it fast and pay more or wait a week or two and pay less? This is totally your call coz we don't know what you want...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ita


----------



## Ita

homerj109 said:


> LOLZ Talk me about "1st World Problems" on a watch forum.. I am actually deployed to the sandbox so things I order have to make it to the states then to my APO AE address which is why I ask. Thanks to everyone else who responded with constructive replies that will help me shape my order.


Sorry mate I was being cheeky not an A-hole. I hope ya watch arrives in the time frame that pleases you. Maybe you could have elaborated a little more on your shipping address.

Ita


----------



## anzac1957

homerj109 said:


> LOLZ Talk me about "1st World Problems" on a watch forum.. I am actually deployed to the sandbox so things I order have to make it to the states then to my APO AE address which is why I ask. Thanks to everyone else who responded with constructive replies that will help me shape my order.


Depends on USPS.. For example mine from Hong Kong to New Zealand.. One day to get from Hong Kong to Auckland and then 2 days to travel what is a one day journey.. One hour by plane.. I used normal airmail option..



Cheers
Cheers


----------



## homerj109

Just placed my order today! Can't wait.


----------



## Gary Drainville

homerj109 said:


> Just placed my order today! Can't wait.


Sweet, post pics when it arrive!


----------



## Qidamin

Mine...really a beautiful watch!


----------



## 737Mech

Received mine from Ed today. Thanks!


----------



## hked

737Mech said:


> Received mine from Ed today. Thanks!


Photos please or it didn't happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Qidamin said:


> Mine...really a beautiful watch!


That's a brilliant shot! Well done and wear yours in good health

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## hked

Afternoon switch from bling on vintage nylon to panda on leather.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickosx

Who's Ed and what's the link ? saves trawling through the 100 or so pages.


----------



## hked

Nickosx said:


> Who's Ed and what's the link ? saves trawling through the 100 or so pages.


That would be me .

Send me an email if you are interested [email protected].

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

I will be receiving the 38mm acrylic version from watchunique on Monday.


----------



## MattFeeder

Hi all! I just received a 38mm acrylic from watchunique today and I have a question..

When I rotate my wrist back and fourth from 12 o'clock to 6, It sounds as if something is shifting inside.

It doesn't sound like something has broken off or a screw got free, but the movement or something in it is shifting.

I found some other reports of something similar but I wasn't sure if this was normal.

Should I contact watchunique for a replacement or is this common?

Thanks!


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Mine just arrived from watchunique today.

I noticed there is no warranty card in the box. Watch unique offers a warranty so is my invoice the warranty?


----------



## taike

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Mine just arrived from watchunique today.
> 
> I noticed there is no warranty card in the box. Watch unique offers a warranty so is my invoice the warranty?


Your warranty is subject to their goodwill, which I understand is typically in short supply.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

taike said:


> Your warranty is subject to their goodwill, which I understand is typically in short supply.


Well if they state it's got a warranty they can't really take that away without breaking the law


----------



## taike

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Well if they state it's got a warranty they can't really take that away without breaking the law


Law is only as good as its enforcement. Very difficult if you are not local to them.


----------



## Ita

taike said:


> Law is only as good as its enforcement. Very difficult if you are not local to them.


I think is was Woodville63 who's issues with them are buried in this thread. There no warranty in effect so he lost his money! He then purchased from HKED.

Ita


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Has anyone experimented with the positional variance of their 1963? I'd like to know in what positions I need to store the watch to regulate it.

I used wildspectra to listen to the watch yesterday and it was reporting +15 seconds over 24 hours. After 10 hours the watch had gained about 5 seconds and it was time for bed, so I stored the watch crown down which is what I do with other watches when I want them to lose 4 or 5 seconds. However this didn't make a difference and after 24 hours it's +15 seconds just like wildspectra said.

I'm now trying it dial down, which should lose seconds at a faster rate than crown down if it's like my other watches.

I know watches also have a break in period so it will probably just naturally become lower than +15 seconds a day over the next few weeks.


----------



## Danfried

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Has anyone experimented with the positional variance of their 1963? I'd like to know in what positions I need to store the watch to regulate it.


My 1963 originally ran about +14s/day over 48 hours (around +20 for the first day, then slowing down significantly the 2nd). I recently used the regulator lever and Watchcheck to crudely regulate my watch. I found a huge positional variation between 12 up (runs slower) and dial up (runs faster). Depending on how I stored my watch overnight, I could slow it down a few seconds or speed it up by about 5 seconds. I didn't have the patience to try other positions.

In addition to positional variation, I had observed the weird phenomenon of the watch actually speeding up after about 12 hours as the mainspring wound down before slowing down 40 hours later.

I decided what was most important was how it ran on the wrist with daily windings, and after a week of experimentation was able to get it to about +3s/day.


----------



## Blah__

Hi all, first post after I got my 1963 from hked.

Original thread where I fell in love with the panda version. (I can't post a link with my 0 post count)
/f502/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html

Here are the pictures upon receiving it.














Thanks to hked for making this possible.
It was also a treat to deal with him!

Regards,
Blah


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Can anyone that's had their 1963 for a number of years comment on how well it's lasted? Is everything fully working? Have you had to service it yet?


----------



## crumbsnatcher

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Can anyone that's had their 1963 for a number of years comment on how well it's lasted? Is everything fully working? Have you had to service it yet?


I've had mine since spring '14 IIRC and it's running just fine. Only issue I experienced was the c clip for the top pusher came off inside the watch which caused my pusher came off the watch. I had a watch maker repair it recently and it's working just fine now. One other thing is that the chrono seconds hand never seems to reset back to the 12 position perfectly since the day I received mine from Thomas. It usually resets slightly off the 12 position and takes maybe a couple start, stop, and resets before it lines up perfectly on the 12 position. Don't know if others have this reset problem or if it's just an issue with mine.

I may end up selling mine because I haven't worn it much since buying my Omega FOIS Speedmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Can anyone comment on the usual unoiled nature of Seagull movements? Did Seagull remember to oil this one?


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

hked said:


> Afternoon switch from bling on vintage nylon to panda on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Panda! How's the visibility of the white second hand on the dial?


----------



## hked

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Love the Panda! How's the visibility of the white second hand on the dial?


Thanks. Not too bad but I have a red seconds hand model in case my eyes fail me 









(Photo nabbed from a friend)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Can anyone that's had their 1963 for a number of years comment on how well it's lasted? Is everything fully working? Have you had to service it yet?


I have had my two HKED 1963s for about a year, now, I think. The black dialled variant seized up about three months ago and the champagne dialled variant just started playing up today. The chrono seconds hand has suddenly decided it doesn't want to return exactly to '12'. Generally I have been pleased with them, but I have to admit that they have developed faults more quickly than I had expected. When funds permit, I shall see if I can get them fixed, but I dread to think what a local watchmaker is going to charge.


----------



## Eggsy

I stumbled upon this fascinating thread a few weeks ago and soon realised I had to have one of these watches!
I decided to order the 42mm version from Julian Kampmann at poljot24.de
I highly recommend Julian,excellent professional service.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hked

Email sent Tom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

I don't really wear my HKED 1963 very often at all. I mostly just enjoy looking at it, happy to see it's there.


----------



## Tom-HK

Tom-HK said:


> I have had my two HKED 1963s for about a year, now, I think. The black dialled variant seized up about three months ago and the champagne dialled variant just started playing up today. The chrono seconds hand has suddenly decided it doesn't want to return exactly to '12'. Generally I have been pleased with them, but I have to admit that they have developed faults more quickly than I had expected. When funds permit, I shall see if I can get them fixed, but I dread to think what a local watchmaker is going to charge.


So this needed a follow-up. Ed has been absolutely amazing and has offered to take care of the servicing needs of my two 1963s. A very proactive, generous and decent move that reminds me why Ed has such a good reputation around here.


----------



## Danfried

scott59 said:


> I don't really wear my HKED 1963 very often at all. I mostly just enjoy looking at it, happy to see it's there.


Interesting. After plowing through much of this thread and buying a Long Island Watch 38 mm sapphire version, I had originally expected to try and preserve it as a fragile watch and wear it on rotation. It turns out I enjoy it so much I've worn it almost daily in the six months since I've bought it, with no mechanical problems so far, knock on wood.

Looking at all these other beautiful versions from HKEd et al. has made me consider purchasing another variant!


----------



## scott59

scott59 said:


> I don't really wear my HKED 1963 very often at all. I mostly just enjoy looking at it, happy to see it's there.





Danfried said:


> Interesting. After plowing through much of this thread and buying a Long Island Watch 38 mm sapphire version, I had originally expected to try and preserve it as a fragile watch and wear it on rotation. It turns out I enjoy it so much I've worn it almost daily in the six months since I've bought it, with no mechanical problems so far, knock on wood.
> 
> Looking at all these other beautiful versions from HKEd et al. has made me consider purchasing another variant!


I wore it much more when I first got it (mine is from the first batch of HKED 1963s). I never thought about it's fragility - just don't wear it so often anymore. But it's a favorite. I tend to wear one watch routinely (Seiko 007) more or less, and then when I wear any others here and there each week they always feel special. Maybe strange, but it works for me.


----------



## svmnb

Bought a new matching strap.


----------



## chickenlittle

Sometimes my watch seizes and I have to give it a good whack to get it ticking. Is this common with this movement?

I don't recall having to do this with my any of my Swiss or Japanese watches. The dealer that I bought it from even suggests that I "shake" it when it does.

Should I send it back to Germany for servicing?










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

I'll suggest the a "good whack" is not kind to any automatic movement...

Ita


----------



## Danfried

chickenlittle said:


> Sometimes my watch seizes and I have to give it a good whack to get it ticking. Is this common with this movement?
> 
> I don't recall having to do this with my any of my Swiss or Japanese watches. The dealer that I bought it from even suggests that I "shake" it when it does.
> 
> Should I send it back to Germany for servicing?


No, I don't think this is normal. After years without servicing, lubricants can "dry up", but I take it the watch is still in its warranty period? It is probably too early for it to be seizing up or slowing down. The defect rate for this watch has been high, but others have had their 1963 run for five years without any problems.

The warranty coverage is why I bought mine via Amazon.ca from Long Island Watch Canada. I think your dealer should cover this.


----------



## Proco2020

Ita said:


> I'll suggest the a "good whack" is not kind to any automatic movement...
> 
> Ita


just to be pedantic it's a manual watch, but agree.


----------



## chickenlittle

Danfried said:


> No, I don't think this is not normal. After years without servicing, lubricants can "dry up", but I take it the watch is still in its warranty period? It is probably too early for it to be seizing up or slowing down. The defect rate for this watch has been high, but others have had their 1963 run for five years without any problems.
> 
> The warranty coverage is why I bought mine via Amazon.ca from Long Island Watch Canada. I think your dealer should cover this.


Still less than a year old. A little annoying as I have to incur the cost of shipping this back to the dealer in Germany.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher

chickenlittle said:


> Sometimes my watch seizes and I have to give it a good whack to get it ticking. Is this common with this movement?
> 
> I don't recall having to do this with my any of my Swiss or Japanese watches. The dealer that I bought it from even suggests that I "shake" it when it does.
> 
> Should I send it back to Germany for servicing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mine started doing the same thing after 1.5-2 yrs of ownership too. No movement Nero old should ever do this. Now that I think about it, it possibly could've been the chronograph pusher c clip that fell off into the movement. Who knows. Like you, the movement would start again if I tapped the watch on my palm. I haven't seen the movement stop since repairing the c clip and chronograph pusher. However, that repair was made shortly after I purchased my Omega FOIS so I haven't worn the 1963 since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danfried

My brother, knowing that I'm a fan of this watch, took a picture of a sales display in Singapore. Now this is a cool way to present a pilot's watch!


----------



## homerj109

I finally got my watch in, great customer service by Ed, I initially paid for the faster shipping but when Ed found out that this service does not ship to my location he promptly refunded the difference and shipped with a different carrier.

I put it on a NATO strap for that vintage military look and was surprised how well it wears with my uniform.

Thanks again Ed!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## yellowtrace

crumbsnatcher said:


> Mine started doing the same thing after 1.5-2 yrs of ownership too. No movement Nero old should ever do this. Now that I think about it, it possibly could've been the chronograph pusher c clip that fell off into the movement. Who knows. Like you, the movement would start again if I tapped the watch on my palm. I haven't seen the movement stop since repairing the c clip and chronograph pusher. However, that repair was made shortly after I purchased my Omega FOIS so I haven't worn the 1963 since.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to humbly request a photo of the two side by side. I've tried on the FOIS in the local AD. The watch is beautiful, but I find it slightly big to be worn with many of my clothes. Wondering how 38mm would look in comparison.

Also for others following this thread, is there a difference between 37mm sold by Poljot24.de and 38mm sold by other vendors? I am wondering if they are the same watch, just a typo in the specifications.

Lastly, the problematic movement, I am guessing that is from the P24?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## crumbsnatcher

yellowtrace said:


> I would like to humbly request a photo of the two side by side. I've tried on the FOIS in the local AD. The watch is beautiful, but I find it slightly big to be worn with many of my clothes. Wondering how 38mm would look in comparison.
> 
> Also for others following this thread, is there a difference between 37mm sold by Poljot24.de and 38mm sold by other vendors? I am wondering if they are the same watch, just a typo in the specifications.
> 
> Lastly, the problematic movement, I am guessing that is from the P24?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


Here you go. Hope this helps you decide. Mine was purchased from Thomas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace

crumbsnatcher said:


> Here you go. Hope this helps you decide. Mine was purchased from Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, thank you!

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## krysza2

yellowtrace said:


> Lastly, the problematic movement, I am guessing that is from the P24?


If You mean P24 from Gerlach the answer is no, P24 has seagull St-2526 movement.


----------



## grindr

I'm considering getting one on watch unique. Has anyone had problems with them? How are these watches holding up with time?


----------



## Proco2020

My watch came from them and no issues, wearing it now and very happy.


----------



## Predator1st

No problem with it!


----------



## cuthbert

crumbsnatcher said:


> Here you go. Hope this helps you decide. Mine was purchased from Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hands of this Speedmaster are unusual...what model is it? However, I assume I have to add a picture of my 304, even if I opened a thread for it separately.









More than my Speedmaster this watch has striking similarities with my Carrera CS3113, at the moment in a bank safe, that you can see here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/lets-see-your-alpha-paul-newman-chronos-253382-38.html


----------



## krysza2

grindr said:


> I'm considering getting one on watch unique. Has anyone had problems with them? How are these watches holding up with time?


There were some problems with WatchUnique in the past, you can find details on this thread.


----------



## krysza2

cuthbert said:


> The hands of this Speedmaster are unusual...what model is it?


It is Speedmaster FOIS. Great watch


----------



## crumbsnatcher

cuthbert said:


> The hands of this Speedmaster are unusual...what model is it?


Those are alpha hands on the hour, min and seconds. It's the Speedmaster Moonwatch "First Omega in Space" that is based on the 1962 ref CK 2998 Speedmaster that astronaut Wally Shirra wore. It was the first Speedmaster to reach space.

Btw, that's a lovely 304 you have. Love that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

crumbsnatcher said:


> Those are alpha hands on the hour, min and seconds. It's the Speedmaster Moonwatch "First Omega in Space" that is based on the 1962 ref CK 2998 Speedmaster that astronaut Wally Shirra wore. It was the first Speedmaster to reach space.
> 
> Btw, that's a lovely 304 you have. Love that dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware in 1963 for this reference they mixed up steel and white hands.

My Speedmaster is a old 2000 1957 Professional, inspired by the CK2915, you can see it here:


----------



## crumbsnatcher

cuthbert said:


> I wasn't aware in 1963 for this reference they mixed up steel and white hands.
> 
> My Speedmaster is a old 2000 1957 Professional, inspired by the CK2915, you can see it here:


Can you share a couple more pics of your speedy? Is that a modded speedy with broad arrow hands? Speaking of which, I'm excited about the 60th anniversary speedy edition announced at Basel. Can't wait to see it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

crumbsnatcher said:


> Can you share a couple more pics of your speedy? Is that a modded speedy with broad arrow hands? Speaking of which, I'm excited about the 60th anniversary speedy edition announced at Basel. Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No, it' s not modded, it's an official release...as you can see it's photographed over a book with all the Speedmaster references, in this case it's the 145.0222, the 1999 Speedmaster 1957 Professional (or "Replica"), the first vintage homage they made, in this case it is meant to represent the CK 2915, but it has a standard Professional case (not a 39mm one). It remained in production for two years and sometimes it's called "Broad Arrow Professional":

https://amsterdamvintagewatches.com/product/omega-speedmaster-broad-arrow/

https://www.crownandcaliber.com/buy/omega/omega-broadarrow-speedmaster-145-0222-wan49877

Mine came with the correct black leather case and the tapered 1499 bracelet, unlike those for sale now! 

I can see why they changed the hands from steel to white: in many lightning conditions I have trouble seeing the chrono hands.


----------



## crumbsnatcher

@cuthbert nice speedy! I'm new to the Speedy scene so learned something new with your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

crumbsnatcher said:


> @cuthbert nice speedy! I'm new to the Speedy scene so learned something new with your post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I would also like to buy another one but the price for these watches have become ludicrous: I spent 1200 pounds in 2009 for my 1957 Speedmaster.


----------



## Proco2020

I'm also another Speedy and 1963 owner. I think they make a great pairing, just wish both had decent water resistance as feel I have to baby them both unlike my divers or my CW GMT.


----------



## crumbsnatcher

cuthbert said:


> Thank you, I would also like to buy another one but the price for these watches have become ludicrous: I spent 1200 pounds in 2009 for my 1957 Speedmaster.


Yes, they've def gone up in price. $6700 for the 60th anniversary Speedy that was just announced at Basel is a bit high too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> The hands of this Speedmaster are unusual...what model is it? However, I assume I have to add a picture of my 304, even if I opened a thread for it separately.
> 
> View attachment 11373458


Love this watch. How much does it cost?


----------



## cuthbert

Parnis Lover said:


> Love this watch. How much does it cost?


It's all written in the review:

Seagull D304 review : with a lot of bad pics and pedantic historic notes


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> It's all written in the review:
> 
> Seagull D304 review : with a lot of bad pics and pedantic historic notes


Grazie,la leggo subito e se non ci trovo scritto dove l'hai preso, me lo puoi dire qui?


----------



## cuthbert

Parnis Lover said:


> Grazie,la leggo subito e se non ci trovo scritto dove l'hai preso, me lo puoi dire qui?


L'ho preso su un sito chiamato good stuff, essendo qui me lo hanno consegnato direttamente. Al momento dovrebbero averlo finito ma ne dovrebbero arrivare altri.


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> L'ho preso su un sito chiamato good stuff, essendo qui me lo hanno consegnato direttamente. Al momento dovrebbero averlo finito ma ne dovrebbero arrivare altri.


Nella tua discussione si parla del sito seagullwatchstore, sito che sulla pagina principale avverte di non comprare su good-stuff ed altri perché venderebbero fake. Io non credo siano fake, troppo perfetti.....

Seagull D304 review : with a lot of bad pics and pedantic historic notes


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Anyone had their 1963 serviced yet?


----------



## Ticonderoga

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Anyone had their 1963 serviced yet?


thanks, this thread was going downhill fast


----------



## cuthbert

Ticonderoga said:


> thanks, this thread was going downhill fast


How is this thread going downhill?


----------



## Danfried

cuthbert said:


> How is this thread going downhill?


I guess he meant the posts that were in Italian. I guess it's an unofficial rule to use English here.

Those posts were actually on topic. I had to use Google Translate, otherwise I wouldn't have realized you bought your D304 from good-stuffs.com -- I thought you had bought it from seagullwatchstore.com !!


----------



## watchdaddy1

All dressed up



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cuthbert

watchdaddy1 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sooner or later I need to get an Ed...does he also offer a red minute chrono hand?


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> L'ho preso su un sito chiamato good stuff, essendo qui me lo hanno consegnato direttamente. Al momento dovrebbero averlo finito ma ne dovrebbero arrivare altri.


Solo un'ultima cosa, mi puoi dire se il vetro è plexi o minerale? Rifinito meglio o peggio del 1963? Polvere sul quadrante? Grazie....


----------



## watchdaddy1

cuthbert said:


> Sooner or later I need to get an Ed...does he also offer a red minute chrono hand?


I'm not sure but he switched my hands for me to the colors I wanted.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cuthbert

Parnis Lover said:


> Solo un'ultima cosa, mi puoi dire se il vetro è plexi o minerale? Rifinito meglio o peggio del 1963? Polvere sul quadrante? Grazie....


Definitivamente plexi, per fortuna.

I D304 costruiti a Tianjin pare non abbiano problem di qualita', anche il mio Dongfeng e' ben costruito, direi a livello di un Tissot Visodate, almeno.


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> Definitivamente plexi, per fortuna.
> 
> I D304 costruiti a Tianjin pare non abbiano problem di qualita', anche il mio Dongfeng e' ben costruito, direi a livello di un Tissot Visodate, almeno.


Thank you very much for your answer, this is a very good new to me. I'm considering to sell some watches and purchase this seagull before it becomes unavailable.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

cuthbert said:


> Sooner or later I need to get an Ed...does he also offer a red minute chrono hand?


I don't believe so.The black model has white subdial hands and the champagne has blue and Ed is flexible with them, but I think they're the only ones available.


----------



## chirs1211

I'm pretty sure that on the first batch there were black dials fitted with red second hands by special request.
I'm sure Ed will be along shortly with the definitive answer 

Chris


----------



## watchdaddy1

from this



to this


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Has a list, with pictures, ever been compiled of all the different styles of 1963 and where they can be purchased from?


----------



## 2bad

watchdaddy1 said:


> from this
> 
> 
> 
> to this


May i know which 1 is your preference? Both seem pretty tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

2bad said:


> May i know which 1 is your preference? Both seem pretty tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


the blue hands that's y I had him change them for me

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

2bad said:


> May i know which 1 is your preference? Both seem pretty tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The blue hands that's y I had him change them

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Has a list, with pictures, ever been compiled of all the different styles of 1963 and where they can be purchased from?


I tried in my review of the D304...just for the historically accurate ones (36.7mm and 37.5mm)https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/seagull-d304-review-lot-bad-pics-pedantic-historic-notes-4199250.html ...Ed also offer other options like panda, reverse panda, Thomas makes a 42mm version and both Ed and the MkI are available with sapphire crystal as well, the watch looks very different. The project 304 had a lot of variants in the 60s so many 1963s today.


----------



## VostokDuder

Only discovered the Seagull a few weeks ago while browsing Vostoks, somehow. Then accidently came across this thread. Held out as long as I could... It arrived Friday.








Great thread guys.


----------



## dan_bsht

VostokDuder said:


> Only discovered the Seagull a few weeks ago while browsing Vostoks, somehow. Then accidently came across this thread. Held out as long as I could... It arrived Friday.
> View attachment 11459546
> 
> 
> Great thread guys.


Welcome on board! Where did you got yours? Wear it in good health

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## VostokDuder

the_watchier said:


> Welcome on board! Where did you got yours? Wear it in good health
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Thanks Watchier.
Got it from a guy on Ebay in the UK. I'd been keeping an eye out for a few days, and found this about 2am in the morning on the Ebay phone app. Stunning watch. Came in a Logo'd round Tin and on Khaki Canvas Nato, also with a two piece strap. Currently cycling through my collection of Nato's. Red and black today. Its the solid back model, and the dial is very sharp, and looks better the closer you get. Think I'm hooked, especially after looking at the others guys watches on the thread.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

To any and all ED1963 owners - what's the dial finish like on yours? Looking for replies on both black and champagne. I like the champagne color better but it seems more matte compared to black, and a gloss dial really elevates a watch to me.


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> I tried in my review of the D304...just for the historically accurate ones (36.7mm and 37.5mm)https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/seagull-d304-review-lot-bad-pics-pedantic-historic-notes-4199250.html ...Ed also offer other options like panda, reverse panda, Thomas makes a 42mm version and both Ed and the MkI are available with sapphire crystal as well, the watch looks very different. The project 304 had a lot of variants in the 60s so many 1963s today.


Hello again, Two days ago I purchased a seagull D304 on good-stuff, can you please tell me how long you had to wait to get your watch in your hands? I asked them to send me the tracking number but still no answer....


----------



## cuthbert

Parnis Lover said:


> Hello again, Two days ago I purchased a seagull D304 on good-stuff, can you please tell me how long you had to wait to get your watch in your hands? I asked them to send me the tracking number but still no answer....


Mine was hand delivered as I am in Shanghai for business.


----------



## Parnis Lover

cuthbert said:


> Mine was hand delivered as I am in Shanghai for business.


How do you like their physical shop?


----------



## no-fi

Some early evening wrist shots of my 1963 on a Hadley Roma MS 881.


----------



## Stan Lee

I am holding out too... 
This watch is definitely on my list.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ

I've been obsessing over Ed's Panda 1963 -








Do y'all think a black or grey perlon would look better on it?


----------



## Chascomm

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I've been obsessing over Ed's Panda 1963
> Do y'all think a black or grey perlon would look better on it?


Grey seems a bit light, so I say black.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I vote for black.


DocJohnnyZ said:


> I've been obsessing over Ed's Panda 1963 -
> View attachment 11722930
> 
> 
> Do y'all think a black or grey perlon would look better on it?
> View attachment 11722946
> View attachment 11722970


----------



## Parnis Lover

DocJohnnyZ said:


> To any and all ED1963 owners - what's the dial finish like on yours? Looking for replies on both black and champagne. I like the champagne color better but it seems more matte compared to black, and a gloss dial really elevates a watch to me.


I own the black and the dial is absolutely matte. To me, this is a weak point of this watch, although I have to admit that a military watch cannot be shiny and glossy. Fortunately, the watch is superbly finished, so it's still pleasant to wear. But it could have more wrist time if only was sunburst or something more shiny.


----------



## hked

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I've been obsessing over Ed's Panda 1963]


Apologies for the late reply, I forgot where I put my Eulit straps 

Black would be my first choice. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GB.JG

Parnis Lover said:


> I own the black and the dial is absolutely matte. To me, this is a weak point of this watch, although I have to admit that a military watch cannot be shiny and glossy. Fortunately, the watch is superbly finished, so it's still pleasant to wear. But it could have more wrist time if only was sunburst or something more shiny.


I have to say I disagree. On the champagne the matte dial makes it look antique and emphasises the beautiful gold shine of the hands and numbers when the light hits it. Living in Oz it constantly makes me smile with pleasure just checking the time. If the dial was shiny it would all blend into one and take away that charm I think.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## skipwilliams

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


That looks nice.

I've had three different 1963's now. I first bought a black-with-white-sundials and it was horrible to read.

Then I sold it and bought a cream dial with gold hands. Similarly hard to read, so it's now in HK with HKED to get the gold hands swapped for dark blue.

In the meantime I bought an all-black with gold hands. This one is a winner and very readable.










Cheers,

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

More from the last few days & some shoe swappin' from me Ed


----------



## Proco2020

They all look mega, I'm still wearing mine on different coloured NATO's.

Where did you get them from?


----------



## StrapMeister

Eggsy said:


> I stumbled upon this fascinating thread a few weeks ago and soon realised I had to have one of these watches!
> I decided to order the 42mm version from Julian Kampmann at poljot24.de
> I highly recommend Julian,excellent professional service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1 - Julian Kampmann at poljot24.de


----------



## Claudio16

Hi guys, i'm Claudio from Italy, i'm interested to buy this watch. It's watch unique the most convenient shop?is there any discount for the members of the forum?for a wrist of 17.5mm do you reccomend the 38mm or 42mm version? Thank you


----------



## chickenlittle

Stuck in traffic.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody

Just received my hked panda yesterday!


----------



## Disneydave

Claudio16 said:


> Hi guys, i'm Claudio from Italy, i'm interested to buy this watch. It's watch unique the most convenient shop?is there any discount for the members of the forum?for a wrist of 17.5mm do you reccomend the 38mm or 42mm version? Thank you


I assume you mean 17.5cm, not mm?  That's a tough choice and prob personal preference. I have the 42mm and it wears well on my 19cm wrist. I don't think you can go wrong with either size - it'll just depend on whether you prefer bigger or smaller watches.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcm123

Awsome.


----------



## redcow

Five years now, getting a bit beat up but still running strong.


----------



## Chascomm

redcow said:


> Five years now, getting a bit beat up but still running strong.


Reminds me of a couple of my watches. The trick these days is finding the right brand of toothpaste to fix it.


----------



## Danfried

Chascomm said:


> Reminds me of a couple of my watches. The trick these days is finding the right brand of toothpaste to fix it.


Not Polywatch?


----------



## Chascomm

Danfried said:


> Not Polywatch?


I must try that some day.


----------



## MDJAnalyst

watchdaddy1 said:


> All dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Forgive me if you mentioned this elsewhere in the thread, but where can I find that strap? This is a 38mm/18mm lug version of ED1963? Thanks in advance.


----------



## watchdaddy1

MDJAnalyst said:


> Forgive me if you mentioned this elsewhere in the thread, but where can I find that strap? This is a 38mm/18mm lug version of ED1963? Thanks in advance.


Yes it's the 1963 from Ed..Got the strap from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MHZIIZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Silvertouran

StrapMeister said:


> +1 - Julian Kampmann at poljot24.de


another +1 from me. Julian is top class. I just received mine in the post today from Germany and it was here in about 3-4 days.


----------



## skipwilliams

Sporting a black and gold 1963 today. Perfect size on a Worn&Wound cordovan strap

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJAnalyst

I can't say enough good things about this forum, and HKed in particular. It's been a pleasure working with Ed to get the exact flavor of 304 I've wanted after all of my research. A few days early birthday present for me!

ED1963 Project 304 timepiece - Album on Imgur


----------



## Gary Drainville

MDJAnalyst said:


> I can't say enough good things about this forum, and HKed in particular. It's been a pleasure working with Ed to get the exact flavor of 304 I've wanted after all of my research. A few days early birthday present for me!
> 
> ED1963 Project 304 timepiece - Album on Imgur


Very nice! Happy Birthday to you!

Mine says hello!


----------



## Parnis Lover

MDJAnalyst said:


> I can't say enough good things about this forum, and HKed in particular. It's been a pleasure working with Ed to get the exact flavor of 304 I've wanted after all of my research. A few days early birthday present for me!
> 
> ED1963 Project 304 timepiece - Album on Imgur


what do you mean by 304 flavour? I own a D304 and it's a completely different looking watch....


----------



## MDJAnalyst

Parnis Lover said:


> what do you mean by 304 flavour? I own a D304 and it's a completely different looking watch....


There were several variants of these. According to this post there were over 30 prototypes. Here's a vintage one closer to what Ed is replicating with these:


----------



## Parnis Lover

I see..... thank you for your information.


----------



## lainwir3d

Hi everyone. 

First message here, but I have been reading the forum for a few days. Still, nice to meet you all 

I have quite a bit of interest in the "1964 watch", but I admit to being lost with all the information there is on the internet.

I stumbled on this thread yesterday and I keep reading about "ed" version (ed being apparently a member of this forum, I saw some post of him a few times), and also about "Thomas version".

Sorry if the information is available easily somewhere, but it seems I can't find it. Can anyone please explain to me, or point me in the right direction about the different versions / options there is and how to order them? I guess my preference would be one that is closer to look to the original one, but I don't mind a few variations.

Also, I have a 19mm wrist size, what do you think about the best diameter? 42mm? I'm afraid the 38mm will be too small :-( I have never wore a wrist watch before but a friend of time lent me a 40mm one and it looks fine on me (wearing it since 1 week and a half).

Sorry about all those questions, I got suddenly really interested in watches by seeing lot of friends and new coworkers wearing them.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.

Richard


----------



## Gary Drainville

lainwir3d said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> First message here, but I have been reading the forum for a few days. Still, nice to meet you all
> 
> I have quite a bit of interest in the "1964 watch", but I admit to being lost with all the information there is on the internet.
> 
> I stumbled on this thread yesterday and I keep reading about "ed" version (ed being apparently a member of this forum, I saw some post of him a few times), and also about "Thomas version".
> 
> Sorry if the information is available easily somewhere, but it seems I can't find it. Can anyone please explain to me, or point me in the right direction about the different versions / options there is and how to order them? I guess my preference would be one that is closer to look to the original one, but I don't mind a few variations.
> 
> Also, I have a 19mm wrist size, what do you think about the best diameter? 42mm? I'm afraid the 38mm will be too small :-( I have never wore a wrist watch before but a friend of time lent me a 40mm one and it looks fine on me (wearing it since 1 week and a half).
> 
> Sorry about all those questions, I got suddenly really interested in watches by seeing lot of friends and new coworkers wearing them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Richard


Hello Richard and welcome to the forum. I would suggest sending Ed a PM, his user name is HKed - he was a big help to me with regard to the various configurations possible and he sent pics to help me decide what I wanted. He may even be able to customize something for you. My wrist is about 7.5 inches (190mm) and I've purchased 2 watches from him. I wasn't so sure about 38mm at first and I admit it took a bit to get used to as all my watches are all 40mm+. However, if you prefer a larger size I think Ed can put you in touch with someone that does a larger version of the watch. Hope this helps you.

Good luck and enjoy the forum!!

Gary


----------



## lainwir3d

Thanks! 

I'll contact ed then. Someone is giving me a 36mm Rolex for me to try today. Maybe this'll help me a bit about the size (or not).

Cheers.


----------



## vohkuhl

Where can I obtain this 1963 reissue? Randomly reading through the forums and remembered reading reviews, now I'm debating about getting one.


----------



## taike

vohkuhl said:


> Where can I obtain this 1963 reissue? Randomly reading through the forums and remembered reading reviews, now I'm debating about getting one.


Which version are you looking for?


----------



## vohkuhl

taike said:


> Which version are you looking for?


How many versions are there? If anything, I want anything closest to the original.


----------



## Parnis Lover

vohkuhl said:


> Where can I obtain this 1963 reissue? Randomly reading through the forums and remembered reading reviews, now I'm debating about getting one.


You should contact forumer hked, which posts here frequently. He's the seller from which all those watches are coming. You may order any combination of colours of hands and chapter rings and dials, but if you want something close to original, you may only choose between standard black and cream version.


----------



## tsanga

vohkuhl said:


> How many versions are there? If anything, I want anything closest to the original.


This article will provide some history and overview. 
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/04/guest-bum-group-review-seagull-1963.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muttonrice

Got my 38mm panda dial from Ed this week and it looks fantastic. Great communication and would definitely recommend dealing with!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

muttonrice said:


> Got my 38mm panda dial from Ed this week and it looks fantastic. Great communication and would definitely recommend dealing with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice hand dial combo! Enjoy - looks great.


----------



## Sillygoose

Bought a 38mm acrylic from Thomas. I got the watch in two days with EMS shipping. The package arrived less than 12 hours after Thomas sent the shipping notification!









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## hked

Almost twins 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adino

It's been a year since I have my 1963 from Thomas, and it's still be working great! There was some initial issues with the movement about two months into it, but Thomas gladly took it back, fixed it, and then send it to me. I wear the watch sparingly, but still love the piece. Thomas was a class act and easy to deal with!


----------



## LVBakel

My HKed watch with handmade Vecchio Time canvas strap... real beauty and a great watch for daily use!


----------



## Parnis Lover

LVBakel said:


> My HKed watch with handmade Vecchio Time canvas strap... real beauty and a great watch for daily use!
> 
> View attachment 12224330


an italian name but chinese writings on it....


----------



## LVBakel

To make it more complicated ... it's a Japanese canvas strap on a Chinese watch, from an Italian named shop based in Australia and worn by a Dutch guy ;-)


----------



## ronragus

No lume?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

rogt said:


> No lume?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Nuh...

Ita


----------



## Danfried

rogt said:


> No lume?


The 38mm versions don't have lume, neither did the originals from the 60's. I think the panda dial 42mm versions do have lume in the hands, though.


----------



## Ita

Danfried said:


> The 38mm versions don't have lume, neither did the originals from the 60's. I think the panda dial 42mm versions do have lume in the hands, though.


You are correct. I do own a 42mm reverse panda and there is lume on the hands. It's not what you would call serviceable though...

Ita


----------



## roccoq123

LVBakel said:


> My HKed watch with handmade Vecchio Time canvas strap... real beauty and a great watch for daily use!
> 
> View attachment 12224330


That is a cool classic watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

I wish these chinese brands can make higher end, classier looking time pieces but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime. Just like chinese soccer i guess...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## hked

rogt said:


> I wish these chinese brands can make higher end, classier looking time pieces but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime. Just like chinese soccer i guess...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Take a look at Beijing watches and I think you'll be surprised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcy

rogt said:


> I wish these chinese brands can make higher end, classier looking time pieces but doesnt look like it will happen in my lifetime. Just like chinese soccer i guess...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Check out Beijing watch, Longio, Koncise. You will be nicely surprised how high end some of them are. Koncise for example are sold in auction houses in European market because of the delicate enamel dial designs.


----------



## guspech750

I have to ask. Who is Thomas? I've seen plenty of people mention they have bought their piece from Thomas. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## taike

guspech750 said:


> I have to ask. Who is Thomas? I've seen plenty of people mention they have bought their piece from Thomas.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


HK based watch producer. [email protected]


----------



## Qidamin

Browsing Baidu I have found a threat from back in 2015 with this 1963 model which I have never seen before:


----------



## cuthbert

Qidamin said:


> Browsing Baidu I have found a threat from back in 2015 with this 1963 model which I have never seen before:
> 
> View attachment 12654429
> 
> 
> View attachment 12654437


The black dial with red star is new to me as well, that back case is commemorative of something...I ordered it with the incoming Panda Ed I have been waiting in the last weeks.


----------



## Fabiosousacf

Hi guys,

Any idea if Thomas is still the man to talk to if one wanted to grab this amazing piece? I've been searching and only found the watch on Watchunique for 190€ and on eBay (above 250€).

Would appreciate some guidance on where and how to buy this beautiful piece. Thanks!


----------



## Fabiosousacf

Hi guys,

Any idea if Thomas is still the man to talk to if one wanted to grab this amazing piece? I've been searching and only found the watch on Watchunique for 190€ and on eBay (above 250€).

Would appreciate some guidance on where and how to buy this beautiful piece. Thanks!


----------



## taike

Fabiosousacf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea if Thomas is still the man to talk to if one wanted to grab this amazing piece? I've been searching and only found the watch on Watchunique for 190€ and on eBay (above 250€).
> 
> Would appreciate some guidance on where and how to buy this beautiful piece. Thanks!


email him https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43545253


----------



## flenr

Yup. Got received a gorgeous 38mm acrylic from him couple days back! He replies his emails promptly and I couldn't ask for a smoother transaction.



Fabiosousacf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea if Thomas is still the man to talk to if one wanted to grab this amazing piece? I've been searching and only found the watch on Watchunique for 190€ and on eBay (above 250€).
> 
> Would appreciate some guidance on where and how to buy this beautiful piece. Thanks!


----------



## Fabiosousacf

Awesome! Just a quick question, i had the idea the watch came in a metal tin box, not a wooden box. Am i mistaken? Nevertheless, i will pull the trigger on this one for sure. Cheers!


----------



## taike

Fabiosousacf said:


> Awesome! Just a quick question, i had the idea the watch came in a metal tin box, not a wooden box. Am i mistaken? Nevertheless, i will pull the trigger on this one for sure. Cheers!


watchunique comes in tin can


----------



## Danfried

Fabiosousacf said:


> Awesome! Just a quick question, i had the idea the watch came in a metal tin box, not a wooden box. Am i mistaken? Nevertheless, i will pull the trigger on this one for sure. Cheers!


It depends on which version you get and whom you buy it from. When I bought mine from longislandwatch.com two years ago it came in a wooden box.


----------



## maguirejp

My thoughts for an afternoon watch while having Dim Sum today
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## DSLAM

Everything goes well with Dim Sum. Nice band too.


----------



## maguirejp

Dim sum was great. The Seagull was eyeing the left overs.
Cheer#


----------



## TodaysTime

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13198137
> 
> 
> My thoughts for an afternoon watch while having Dim Sum today
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada


Where did you get that strap?


----------



## taike

TodaysTime said:


> Where did you get that strap?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-genuin...hes-Vostok-Komandirskie-Amphibia/113025813561


----------



## TodaysTime

taike said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-genuin...hes-Vostok-Komandirskie-Amphibia/113025813561


Thanks.


----------



## maguirejp

TodaysTime said:


> Where did you get that strap?


Got the strap on ebay from a seller who was unremarkable more than a Year ago. I am sorry but I can't recall his name.
I just fancied it for this watch and made a midnight impulse buy.
Cheers.


----------



## leungkevin24

Fabiosousacf said:


> Awesome! Just a quick question, i had the idea the watch came in a metal tin box, not a wooden box. Am i mistaken? Nevertheless, i will pull the trigger on this one for sure. Cheers!


The one I got from Thomas 2 years ago was a wooden box.


----------



## chirs1211

Watch Unique version came in a metal tin  

Chris


----------



## Yuris

Any deal on the subject?


----------



## Russel88

Hi,

I'm new to watches, but these last few days I read a lot about the Sea-Gull 1963 model. And a lot of references to hked. I really like the look and feel. I just ordered my first watch on AliExpress, so I won't be buying a new one any time soon.
But the watches I see I notice that the version from hked does not have the pin yin words on top of it, but a logo. Is that the hked trademark or does he also sells watches with the 19/21 zuan words on it?


Thanks.


----------



## taike

Russel88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to watches, but these last few days I read a lot about the Sea-Gull 1963 model. And a lot of references to hked. I really like the look and feel. I just ordered my first watch on AliExpress, so I won't be buying a new one any time soon.
> But the watches I see I notice that the version from hked does not have the pin yin words on top of it, but a logo. Is that the hked trademark or does he also sells watches with the 19/21 zuan words on it?
> 
> Thanks.


you can get the other versions from Thomas who had hked's made for him


----------



## Russel88

taike said:


> you can get the other versions from Thomas who had hked's made for him


Thanks for your reply. I thought that Thomas and hked were the same person. I go search for Thomas' versions then.


----------



## taike

Russel88 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I thought that Thomas and hked were the same person. I go search for Thomas' versions then.


you can email him for pics
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43545253


----------

